# Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm (PS3) Discussion



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2007)

This is from the TGS V-Jump. It's coming to the PS3 and it's by Namco-Bandai. It's not a surprise given they've been making Naruto games for a while now. 

Anyway there you go.


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

holy fuckin shit my jaw dropped
and kyuubi do you have a larger scan

notices why the hell is it pre skip


----------



## ViЯaL (Sep 21, 2007)

Hell Yeah
I just hope that by 2008 PS3 doesnt Firmware Update to do what Wii did

EDIT- It looks like Rise of a Ninja

maybe PS3 people can get a different one with the whole Naruto Part 1 story.


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

what firmware update


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2007)

No larger scan and Rise of the Ninja? That's made by Ubisoft and they have the exclusive rights for it and Naruto games on the 360 too I believe. Namco-Bandai has the exclusive rights for making Naruto games on the PS3 and PS2. 

More than likely they just took the images for the only next-gen Naruto game and used that as a reference. Its not Rise of the Ninja.


----------



## TenshiOni (Sep 21, 2007)

Pein said:


> notices why the hell is it pre skip


Probably so that they can license it, bring it to America, and get even more money.

America won't be at Shippuuden until approximately a year according to Viz Media (and that's really quick - they're definitely planning on speeding up the fillers).


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

its probably going to be another sequel to the uzumaki chronicles series


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2007)

oooo sounds awesome me wants


----------



## ViЯaL (Sep 21, 2007)

Pein said:


> what firmware update



Wii Updated so you cant play GC freeloader and probably will do the same with wiiloader.

Im hoping PS3 doesnt ever, at all have a firmware update that blocks out games from other reigons. It would also be a bad move on sony's part because imports might save their ass from failing with PS3.


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

The Mother Fucking Green Ranger said:


> Wii Updated so you cant play GC freeloader and probably will do the same with wiiloader.
> 
> Im hoping PS3 doesnt ever, at all have a firmware update that blocks out games from other reigons. It would also be a bad move on sony's part because imports might save their ass from failing with PS3.


thats different the blu ray discs are region free so the discs have to be region coded for that to work


----------



## ViЯaL (Sep 21, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> No larger scan and Rise of the Ninja? That's made by Ubisoft and they have the exclusive rights for it and Naruto games on the 360 too I believe. Namco-Bandai has the exclusive rights for making Naruto games on the PS3 and PS2.
> 
> More than likely they just took the images for the only next-gen Naruto game and used that as a reference. Its not Rise of the Ninja.



Thanks for telling me that 




Pein said:


> thats different the blu ray discs are region free so the discs have to be region coded for that to work



All right, thats good.


----------



## Kimi (Sep 21, 2007)

cool, but i'm still not buying a PS3


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm buying this game.


----------



## chrisp (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, then it's decided. I'm getting me a PS3 for christmas.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2007)

Bigger image although these could be from RotN.


----------



## Felt (Sep 21, 2007)

But I don't have a PS3


----------



## chrisp (Sep 21, 2007)

Izuko said:


> But I don't have a PS3



Just wish for one for christmas. I'm sure it will come true since you have such a cute avatar


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 21, 2007)

Should of been timeskip Naruto though.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll say this once

We don't know if it's pre-timeskip or timeskip. Don't assume so much. For all we know it'll be both but nothing's been confirmed as to whether what it'll be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2007)

well i tink this game will be better than rise of a ninja it kinda look more naruto-ish if you know what i mean

i hope the battle are in 3D not the traditional 2D


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm rather exited. I was mildly interesting in the RotN on 360, but considering this is a japanese game and the other is an American game, this looks to me considerably more promising. 
If only Accel 2 were on PS3....


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2007)

actually, RoaN is a French game...


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Sep 21, 2007)

Fuck yeah, it looks so good! It looks just like the anim?! Kind of like te Xbox 360 one. Is it the same game?


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

Sometimes American games are made in France or UK.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I was mildly interesting in the RotN on 360, but considering this is a japanese game and the other is an American game, this looks to me considerably more promising.



Wohohoho. Biased much?

And FYI: RotN is being made by French people, not Americans.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

Not much more than the average video game fan. Right, ubisoft; french or American what's the diff? 

Weither you prefer more Japaneses or American games, you may agree that Japan should make the better anime game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Ah, anime games, shoulda made that clearer 

I thought you were coming off as one of those weeaboos who finds anything Japan does to be superior to anyone else doing it. I apologize for the slightly hostility there.

Uh, about this game, has it been confirmed what kind of game this will be? Genre-wise.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 21, 2007)

Great news to hear, and from what I see in the scans I like the design choice if it's the PS3 game.
It would be nice if they take advantage of A.I for Naruto's Shadow Clones and such.

Overall looking forward to more on it.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wohohoho. Biased much?
> 
> And FYI: RotN is being made by French people, not Americans.


BUTBUTBUT ITS NOT JAPANESE

Because only Japan can provide us with those truly mediocre anime games that we know and love (by love I mean loathe of course).

edit: bah posted a bit late ^^

I would argue that Ubisoft *should* make the better anime game just because they are (generally) better game developers.  Why *should* nationality matter when making a video game.

Emphasis on the "shoulds" because none of us know how any of these next gen Naruto games will turn out.  Either way I bet I'll despise them.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like an action game, maybe with some fighting side story, but if it had a strong new fighting engine and a Large cast. That would up it's level alot! 

Ya, I see how I was unclear, I think alot faster than I type.


> Because only Japan can provide us with those truly mediocre anime games that we know and love (by love I mean loathe of course).


GBT/Xplay


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2007)

were from the scan the cellshaded graphics look more like the anime than Rise of a Ninja
if the game battle are 2nd view it would rock


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> GBT/Xplay


I will side with X-Play on this particular subject.  Anime games from a simply gamer (non anime fan) point of view are nothing exceptional.  You have to rate and review games from the non biased point of view, so X-Play is right.

I suggest we drop the X-Play subject quickly.  Just the mention of X-Play and anime is like taboo around these parts of town.


			
				Linkdarkside said:
			
		

> were from the scan the cellshaded graphics look more like the anime than Rise of a Ninja
> if the game battle are 2nd view it would rock


It is a bit soon for one to make a judgment off a tiny scan of two images that could or could not be gameplay for all we know.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

> You have to rate and review games from the non biased point of view, so X-Play is right.


If being unbiased is necessary, how does a heavy anti-anime games bias help them? 


> Just the mention of X-Play and anime is like taboo around these parts of town.


 Whatever, you came in talking just like them.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> BUTBUTBUT ITS NOT JAPANESE
> 
> Because only Japan can provide us with those truly mediocre anime games that we know and love (by love I mean loathe of course).
> 
> ...



Eh ubisoft been sucking these days so lets hope.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> I will side with X-Play on this particular subject.  Anime games from a simply gamer (non anime fan) point of view are nothing exceptional.  You have to rate and review games from the non biased point of view, so X-Play is right.



You see, there ARE a lot of good anime-based games, but ironically, they rarely get brought stateside. Stuff made by Banpresto is normally good.


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

actually rise of the ninja is made by French Canadians


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 21, 2007)

Kaki said:


> I'm rather exited. I was mildly interesting in the RotN on 360, but considering this is a japanese game and the other is an American game, this looks to me considerably more promising.
> If only Accel 2 were on PS3....



I rather the Narutimate series continue on PS2.


----------



## Moac (Sep 21, 2007)

some more info;


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I rather the Narutimate series continue on PS2.



Good for you but the rest would like to see upgraded things on next gen consoles


----------



## Moac (Sep 21, 2007)

God bless that the PS3 is region free, now i am getting  the PS3 aswell as the 360 =) this is  indeed awesome news. YAY


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> I rather the Narutimate series continue on PS2.



thats nice and you get accel 2 as for me im ready to move on


----------



## carnage (Sep 21, 2007)

This should most likely be a sequel to rise of a ninja. we need to get some screens of the game


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 21, 2007)

carnage said:


> This should most likely be a sequel to rise of a ninja. we need to get some screens of the game



Humm...different companies friend...


----------



## Kaki (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, If they put NA2 on PS3 they could up the resolution, even though the PS3 has proven shaky on antialising, it would be better on my new TV. I would not have to dig out the ps2 and slide card to play it....


----------



## Pein (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah im going have to pull out the old flip top ps2 for accel 2


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Sep 22, 2007)

Im liking how it looks, cant wait for this game to drop


----------



## jebara (Sep 22, 2007)

finally i knew its only a matter of time


----------



## Slam (Sep 23, 2007)

Super-duper man: cosplay version


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2007)

I can’t look at the naruto franchise the same way after watching shitpooden. I can´t take off my head that shit.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 23, 2007)

Slam said:


> Link removed




Ah, very nice.
If that's any indication of how the battle system will be like, I think I will be happy. heh


----------



## Kaki (Sep 23, 2007)

I can just say it looks fucking amazing.....THAT's why I want Narutimate Hero accel 3 on PS3


----------



## Gene (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow it actually looks pretty good.


----------



## PradaBrada (Sep 23, 2007)

looking     good


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Good for you but the rest would like to see upgraded things on next gen consoles



Like I give a damn. the Accel series is already for the PS2.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2007)

First video of it

Link removed


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

looks like this is the naruto game i always wanted 
but damn i wish it was time skip


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 24, 2007)

It might be pre and post.


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

i hope so because kn4 naruto in hd is what i want


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2007)

i hope this sooo comes to the US like next yr as well...


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 24, 2007)

cool i hope it does get made


----------



## nick65 (Sep 24, 2007)

this game lo0oks awesome, but i thought that in ps3 update 1.91 region locked was turned or am i wrong? cuz i have a ps3 and i thought i read something like that in the update but probably not..
but nice game looks awesome! and who does that water shark jutsu ? i cant really see kisame cuz its his attack but if you freeze the frame you really see its the water shark jutsu aftre sasukes kick.
and rumor has it that its going till the beginning of timeskip i think thats crap but yeah..
4 player gameplay by the looks of it is already awesome and the gameplay as well and the effects really like the show itself cant wait i think its gonna be better that narutimate series but thats a really big statement of myself


----------



## Jaga (Sep 24, 2007)

nick65 said:


> this game lo0oks awesome, but i thought that in ps3 update 1.91 region locked was turned or am i wrong? cuz i have a ps3 and i thought i read something like that in the update but probably not..
> but nice game looks awesome! and who does that water shark jutsu ? i cant really see kisame cuz its his attack but if you freeze the frame you really see its the water shark jutsu aftre sasukes kick.
> and rumor has it that its going till the beginning of timeskip i think thats crap but yeah..
> 4 player gameplay by the looks of it is already awesome and the gameplay as well and the effects really like the show itself cant wait i think its gonna be better that narutimate series but thats a really big statement of myself



whoa nice find dude! that 100% soldifies this game for any1 who had doubts before. +reps 4 u.


----------



## blaze of fire (Sep 24, 2007)

thats good at least we know it should come out unless they decide to scrap it half way through


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2007)

I hope that CC2 make the character mouth move wend talking


----------



## nick65 (Sep 24, 2007)

i hope the gameplay will be good but by the looks of it it will so now i wonder if the storymode will be good.. can you walk around town and stuiff like in naruto 360 or will it be like accel or a mix of both or something completely new .. and how much will it cover the arc? we see rasengan and watershark jutsu so it must cover alot i hope and i really hope for 4 play vs!!(maybe even online)


----------



## Kaki (Sep 24, 2007)

With CC2 behind it.....I'm very exited. I'd love for them to just rip their NH fighting engine for it. But either way; it's good.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah it looks exactly like the fighting in the series just hope for great gameplay many and good moves and lots of players and that they keep it orignal and dont make chakra yellow like in the first narutimate  nah just kidding it will be pwnage!


----------



## Pein (Sep 24, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> First video of it
> 
> this



if anyone didn't see it
if they make the single player like a real rpg that would be great


----------



## nick65 (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah i hope for more info soon
maybe in trhe next v jump right?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 24, 2007)

whos making the game now? on the screens they say its namco bandai but in the movie cyberconnect2 and on the site of cyberconnect 2 you see ps3 naruto aswell kinda weird?


----------



## ViЯaL (Sep 24, 2007)

Slam said:


> this video


This Game > Rise of A Ninja for the sheer fact it reaches rescue Sasuke.
Hopefully this is released to both America and Japan at the same time since by the time its released we'll be at the filler arcs


----------



## Hellion (Sep 24, 2007)

That game looks awesome.  I liked how you could see Sasuke's body do different motion's as he shot the katon's at Naruto


----------



## Grendel (Sep 24, 2007)

It looks pretty sweet...but I thought Uzumaki Chronicles did too and I sure was disappointed...

EDIT:  I don't know what I was thinking last night when I put rise of the ninja *shakes head*


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

is rise of the ninja even out grendel wtf r u on about


----------



## Even (Sep 25, 2007)

Damn, that game looks sweet Hopefully, I've got a PS3 by then.....


----------



## Vasp (Sep 25, 2007)

This might be the very first game I import! (I never modded my PS2 >_>)


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

but who is making this game now cc2 or bandai


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

cyber connect 2


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow i saw something great in the movie wall running! amazing! in between the kawamiri and water shark jutsu you see a very small sasuke running along a wall and narutop watching this .. is anyything possible from  te series in this game? i think its an amazing feature and a amazing way to dodge. i really like the way naruto dodges the fireballs as well.. but amazing.. i just noticed the wall run after watching the video more than fifty times...
here a better and bigger version of the trailer 

the wall run here starts at 00:47 or 00:48 look very close to the back wall where naruto is looking at

please let this game not be third person view like tenkaichi just let it be so that you see btoh characters from the side or something.. cuz it looks like its gonna be 3rd person when you see naruto looking at sasuke running or charging at kakashi with sakkura maybe the game is split screen third person when far aff and goes in one screen when player stand close to eachother


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2007)

I wonder if the water shark jutsu mean jutsu customasion

I hope that the game is in third persion view like tenkaichi but a lot better

I also hope that they make the game longer by putting the 1st movie and the waterfall village OVA


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah the watershark jutsu doesnt really seem to come from kisame but then again we cant see the person whos firing it really well. NOOOO no third person like tenkaichi that sucked MAJOR really bad defitly a no go.
but if they do like that than only for a far away oppontn so that when you stand close to an opponent it will be a sidescreen on no third person anymore .


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> I wonder if the water shark jutsu mean jutsu customasion
> 
> I hope that the game is in third persion view like tenkaichi but a lot better
> 
> I also hope that they make the game longer by putting the 1st movie and the waterfall village OVA



i would be pissed if they made it like tenkaichi


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

> I hope that the game is in third persion view like tenkaichi but a lot better


 There are not many first person fighters. 

Bandai is a producer I think.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2007)

well the 360 looks more like the fight between Kakashi and Zabuza while the PS3 version looks like the VOTE.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know about that. I'll have to see more. I certainly don't think this project has shown such insane animation (with funny stills).....


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

i think rise of a ni9nja sucks you can only fight and have some movie kinfda specials like a minigame.. they dont have ingame specials like kaiten in clash of ninja or narutimati. 
it looks great for the eye but for the rest mehh..
i hope this will be better and by the looks of it its not such a great view but it looks like amazing gameplay with lots of oppurtinitues and thats what we all want..


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

Funny you say that, as Several of us, myself included, have said we think it looks amazing.


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

I kinda stooped looking at Naruto Games since the first one game out for Gamecube it was so lame.. i just looked the images on IGN this  game looks really fun worth renting but not buying for a 360 user.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2007)

Let hope that Dosu,Zaku,Kin and Oboro are in this game because they are super mega ultimate under rated wend it come to Naruto games








Euro-Shino said:


> I kinda stooped looking at Naruto Games since the first one game out for Gamecube it was so lame.. i just looked the images on IGN this  game looks really fun worth renting but not buying for a 360 user.


try  ultimate ninja 2 for ps2 and you will change your mind


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah it looks good it looks exactly like the series but its not like a normal game view i dont really know how to explain this


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

It looks the same as GC Naruto.. sorry i am not seeing a big difference.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

buhh your stupid sorry to
it looks like the exact series like your playing the naruto series its not computer view but naruto series view the gamecube series where horrible open your eyes kiddo shinno.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

It does not look all deformed like GNT with blocky shading, and it's super smooth. 


> Let hope that Dosu,Zaku,Kin and Oboro are in this game because they are super mega ultimate under rated wend it come to Naruto games


 HELL YES!


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

well i do hope that something from tenkaichi is in it. the amount of characters


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

if theres no adventure aspect to it and its just fighting it wont get my attention


----------



## Grendel (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> is rise of the ninja even out grendel wtf r u on about



It was late and I was tired...I don't know what I was thinking :...I meant Uzumaki Chronicles...


EDIT:  I was just looking at the box for Uzumaki Chronicles and it has a picture of Naruto holding the Resengan like he's powering up the kamehameha.  No wonder that game sucked...


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

Grendel22 said:


> It was late and I passed out drunk...I don't know what I was thinking :...I meant Uzumaki Chronicles...and god damn i hate hang overs



fixed and i understand


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

at carnage their will probably be a adventure mode in it for sure you cant say yet this game is all about fighting


----------



## Grendel (Sep 25, 2007)

I hope it's not all about fighting because game like that get boring real quick for me.


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

if i want a game all about fighting tekken or street fighter will do


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> if i want a game all about fighting tekken or street fighter will do



well I sure hope you never bought any other fighting game.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

I guess they like their shootan games.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

well if it is all about fighting what probably will not it looks amazing its really like n the series im so exiceted of that wall run and possibilities


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2007)

i like how naruto  did the Rasengan i also liked how sasuke did the phoenix flower jutsu and fire ball jutsu
also let hope there will be costumes for some of the characters


----------



## nick65 (Sep 25, 2007)

yeah i just hate the thought that the game probably will be third person since almost everytime you see naruto walking to someone or dodging its third person


----------



## Helix (Sep 25, 2007)

If CC2 is making it, then I will have no doubt that'll it be awesome.


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

u mean cs2?


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 25, 2007)

^
I believe ShadowXSSSR is saying CC2 as in *C*yber*C*onnect*2*.
The developers.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2007)

In the video the part wend Sasuke kick Kakashi there is a civilian on there

I think the one that used the Water Shark Jutsu was Kakashi


The part of Sasuke running in the wall was pure bad ass


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

sadly this game looks full of fail already


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> sadly this game looks full of fail already



By bearly seeing anything for it yet you call it fail? I hope you get banned


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 25, 2007)

nick65 said:


> yeah i just hate the thought that the game probably will be third person since almost everytime you see naruto walking to someone or dodging its third person


actually that a good idea other wise it would be another 2nd view figthing game and we aredy have 2 serie of those for naruto


----------



## carnage (Sep 25, 2007)

the game is full of fail because its gonna be all fighting and the graphics look like shit that i could see on regular xbox. that and it has naruto in it  that automatically makes the game fail.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 25, 2007)

did anyone get the link to the Naruto PS3 site?


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 25, 2007)

MS81 said:


> did anyone get the link to the Naruto PS3 site?


 

Here you go:


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> the game is full of fail because its gonna be all fighting and the graphics look like shit that i could see on regular xbox. that and it has naruto in it  that automatically makes the game fail.


This is a dumb comment to make. The fact you used the word "fail" is even more of an insult. We don't know much about the game at all and you say it's all fighting? Who says it's all fighting? Nowhere does it say this. All we know is that it will cover all of part 1 judging what we've seen but nowhere does it say it's all fighting so stop assuming. It uses 3D fighting elements and judging on how it is it's probably a mix: an action/adventure with fighting on the side. Still we don't knpw. 

Besides, the graphics are cell-shaded, show me better cell-shaded graphics than these for a Naruto title? It's graphics are even better than Rise of a Ninja's on the 360. Outside of that the game looks like it's beaten the 360's Naruto with just one video judging on how they fight. 

And you say it "fails" because it has Naruto in it? Are you serious? You're saying it automatically makes the game "fail"?

Wow, I'm sure that these comments are all great deductions, you win an award Winston!


----------



## Karmaxx (Sep 25, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is a dumb comment to make. The fact you used the word "fail" is even more of an insult. We don't know much about the game at all and you say it's all fighting? Who says it's all fighting? Nowhere does it say this. All we know is that it will cover all of part 1 judging what we've seen but nowhere does it say it's all fighting so stop assuming. It uses 3D fighting elements and judging on how it is it's probably a mix: an action/adventure with fighting on the side. Still we don't knpw.



Yeah i am thinking the fighting system will be like Zelda or Mario in a way they are both adventure but lots of action.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 25, 2007)

Euro-Shino said:


> Yeah i am thinking the fighting system will be like Zelda or Mario in a way they are both adventure but lots of action.


That's probably it. I can see a full action/adventure mode and with there being fighting introduced in it through full 3D fights like what we see now. They could also have an all fighting mode anyway and knowing CC2 it makes sense.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, I'd love an all or mostly fighting game, I know they can make a great fighting engine from NH. 

That video was very rapid and I could hardly tell if it was in game or some sort of video. 
We have not seen much at all.


----------



## Pein (Sep 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> By bearly seeing anything for it yet you call it fail? I hope you get banned


lol B&


Kaki said:


> Well, I'd love an all or mostly fighting game, I know they can make a great fighting engine from NH.
> 
> That video was very rapid and I could hardly tell if it was in game or some sort of video.
> We have not seen much at all.



it probably is in game


----------



## Jaga (Sep 26, 2007)

i hope this game will cover all of part 1...if the game comes in 2008 it's very possible that Bandai-Namco will bring the game over to the US as well since we will supposedly have seen all of cannon by next year.

and it's not unheard of for a company to do this. Budokai Tenkaichi 3 for Wii and PS2 are being released in Japan and the US at about the same time. Budokai Tenkaichi 2 did the same thing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2007)

use media player classic and look at the video byflame there a civilian wend sasuke kick kakashi


----------



## nick65 (Sep 26, 2007)

heh what do you mean?


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 26, 2007)

TenshiOni said:


> Probably so that they can license it, bring it to America, and get even more money.
> 
> America won't be at Shippuuden until approximately a year according to Viz Media (and that's really quick - they're definitely planning on speeding up the fillers).



they will be airing fillers?

raitings are soo droping down because of that


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> This is a dumb comment to make. The fact you used the word "fail" is even more of an insult. We don't know much about the game at all and you say it's all fighting? Who says it's all fighting? Nowhere does it say this. All we know is that it will cover all of part 1 judging what we've seen but nowhere does it say it's all fighting so stop assuming. It uses 3D fighting elements and judging on how it is it's probably a mix: an action/adventure with fighting on the side. Still we don't knpw.
> 
> Besides, the graphics are cell-shaded, show me better cell-shaded graphics than these for a Naruto title? *It's graphics are even better than Rise of a Ninja's on the 360*. Outside of that the game looks like it's beaten the 360's Naruto with just one video judging on how they fight.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that just a diff cel-shading techinque.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I wouldn't say that just a diff cel-shading techinque.


People have been saying that all through this thread. It does look better than it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 27, 2007)

It does look better than the 360 game 
but i still plan on getting both


----------



## nick65 (Sep 27, 2007)

when will theyre probably be new news?


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

when there is actually something newsworthy. right now i am not impressed unless its an rpg.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 27, 2007)

so youre not impressed? haha
unless your blind or have no money to play glasses theyres no reason to not be impressed and ofcourse by the movie int kinda abvious that it will have a storyline(this dutchmans english is improving by these forums)


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

a storyline does not make it an rpg.thats what i want.


----------



## Bass (Sep 27, 2007)

Saw the trailer....came so hard that I think I done got myself pregnant.


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

r u a woman?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 27, 2007)

naruto rpg would suck go buy final fantasy for that


----------



## carnage (Sep 27, 2007)

lol so your saying rise of the ninja is gonna suck?


----------



## MS81 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People have been saying that all through this thread. It does look better than it.



diff company diff approach.

I'm pretty damn sure if Namco made the Naruto game for 360 it will look exactly the same.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 27, 2007)

MS81 said:


> diff company diff approach.
> 
> I'm pretty damn sure if Namco made the Naruto game for 360 it will look exactly the same.


Namco can't make a Naruto game for the 360 and they aren't. Ubisoft as the rights for all Naruto 360 games and Namco Bandai (cyberconnect2) have the rights for the Sony ones.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 28, 2007)

um havent Namco released the trailer to the internet yet?


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

namco is kinda gay now and days


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2007)

Ya, but gay people can make good and exiting games /mgs.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

im not expecting much out of mgs4  the main character looks like he is 55 years old


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Namco can't make a Naruto game for the 360 and they aren't. Ubisoft as the rights for all Naruto 360 games and Namco Bandai (cyberconnect2) have the rights for the Sony ones.



you know what I meant by saying the comparison right?

yeah but that's stupid that Ubisoft took the rights to make all the Naruto games for 360.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

how is that stupid


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

Its not a stupid choice by ubisoft  it is just a greedy one that pisses me and 81 off.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 28, 2007)

ahh i dont care
i only on a ps3 and this was the game i been waiting for.. is it possible that in the next shonen jump will be more info?


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

possible shonen jump scans are supposed to be out later today so we can find out then.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> you know what I meant by saying the comparison right?
> 
> yeah but that's stupid that Ubisoft took the rights to make all the Naruto games for 360.


The fact is you are saying if, well it's not if, stop hanging on what-ifs and look at actual facts and presentations.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 28, 2007)

okay thnx cant wait (still wondering who fired that watershark jutsu.. or is it a failed waterdragon jutsu...)


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2007)

> yeah but that's stupid that Ubisoft took the rights to make all the Naruto games for 360


 Why do you care about Naruto games on 360? Naruto is a Japanese anime (you know this), and 360 is an american system. Kinda like being upset that Japan does not develop Burger king or Harry potter games for the PS3.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Why do you care about Naruto games on 360? Naruto is a Japanese anime (you know this), and 360 is an american system. Kinda like being upset that Japan does not develop Burger king or Harry potter games for the PS3.



@Kaki & Kyuubi Naruto sooo... your saying that it would be cool for some EA to make a Devil May Cry?

All I was saying is that if Namco CyberConnect2 would've made it both systems it would look exactly the same nothing more nothing less.

@ Kaki your saying it as if Namco don't make games for 360.

Eternal Sonata

Ace Combat

Soul Calibur 4

@Kyuubi Naruto your saying it like PS3 have better graphics than 360 because last time I've majority all ports were to be better on the 360.


----------



## carnage (Sep 28, 2007)

the xbox 360 versions look better of multi game consoles cuz developers dont wanna spend that much time on a low selling system so the graphics arent as great as they could be.


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 28, 2007)

MS81 said:


> All I was saying is that if Namco CyberConnect2 would've made it both systems it would look exactly the same nothing more nothing less.
> 
> @Kyuubi Naruto your saying it like PS3 have better graphics than 360 because last time I've majority all ports were to be better on the 360.



I usually don't say anything in situations like this, but I find it kind of sad that the thread is being sidetracked like this.

From what I can see it's more that CyberConnect2 is making this game only for the PS3. And it happens that people find this _only_ version of the game to look graphically better then the game that is _only_ on the other system(It happens). Not a port which has had a lot to do with development then the systems themselves, and may or may not be the situation here.

The Ps3 and 360 both have their capabilities, but if a system has it's exclusive does it really matter how it would look on another system? It just seems to start unnecessary problems. And when it come down to it, I think how fun the games will be with their graphics is what going to matter.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 28, 2007)

so any news on shonen jump?


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

^nope nothing yet

also nicely put doggie


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't like PS3, in my opinion, 360 owns it.
Hm maybe I'll get negged for being a PS3 hater.


----------



## Pein (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe you shouldn't troll threads that are ps3 specific.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Sep 28, 2007)

You're right.
I'm sorry.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2007)

> All I was saying is that if Namco CyberConnect2 would've made it both systems it would look exactly the same nothing more nothing less.


Oh, right if you're talking about system hardware they would have equal results especially with cel shaded. The biggest issue would be antialising. 



> your saying that it would be cool for some EA to make a Devil May Cry?


EA to make a Devil may cry? I don't quite follow...


> And when it come down to it, I think how fun the games will be with their graphics is what going to matter


Certainly, but that would come down to preference and the same sort of comparisons. It's not even necessary if the games are equivalent. It's a one to one situation; a draw. If PS3 gets a Naruto or whatever fighter that the 360 does not match; then it's a win.


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (Sep 28, 2007)

It's japanese...But pre-timeskip?*chokes*Now I need a...Ps3 too...Ok,so that makes a PS3,wii and 360 I need.*sigh*If they make a naruto game for another system that shall come out soon...I seriously would...have to win $3000000000000


----------



## MS81 (Sep 28, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Oh, right if you're talking about system hardware they would have equal results especially with cel shaded. The biggest issue would be antialising.
> 
> EA to make a Devil may cry? I don't quite follow...
> Certainly, but that would come down to preference and the same sort of comparisons. It's not even necessary if the games are equivalent. It's a one to one situation; a draw. If PS3 gets a Naruto or whatever fighter that the 360 does not match; then it's a win.



Kaki, all I was saying is that since the 360 naruto is done by Ubisoft that it will look diffrent than the Naruto game (PS3) by Namco.

diff developer diff style, I bet if Capcom made the 360 version it will probably look more like Okami.


----------



## Pein (Sep 29, 2007)

Lets be clear they both look great.

Of course the 2 games are going to look different developers different styles. 

Both are still going to hold that naruto feel neither stride for realism so graphics don't really matter because it such a stylized franchise.

The games will be different because developers are going to develop it from different perspectives to achieve what they consider the best experience.

All this argument really boils down too is 360 vs ps3 so lets end this fanboy crap already.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 29, 2007)

This game looks bad ass really.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 29, 2007)

Pein said:


> Lets be clear they both look great.
> 
> Of course the 2 games are going to look different developers different styles.
> 
> ...



I've never said which one looks better it was Kyuubi Naruto who said that.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 29, 2007)

nothing in shonen jump?


----------



## nick65 (Sep 30, 2007)

btw they say prject begins 2008 so it starts 2008 right? so we would see anything until 2008 boohoo


----------



## carnage (Sep 30, 2007)

I say it is released fall 2008 early 2009 probably the latter.i hope this turns out to be like rise of the ninja in that its a free roaming rpg otherwise it will just be a fighting game probably with some storyline which would make it basically like a dragonballz/gt game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I've never said which one looks better it was Kyuubi Naruto who said that.


And I wasn't the only one saying it. I'm saying it looks better. You can have 2 different games have different styles and one looks better than the other one.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 30, 2007)

well it look like a Naruto simulator like how DBZ:BT is a DragonBall Z simulator


----------



## Jaga (Sep 30, 2007)

carnage said:


> I say it is released fall 2008 early 2009 probably the latter.i hope this turns out to be like rise of the ninja in that its a free roaming rpg otherwise it will just be a fighting game probably with some storyline which would make it basically like a dragonballz/gt game.



i think "begins 2008" might mean the journey for us, the fans, begins in 2008. it seems like they've already begun development based on the trailer.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> And I wasn't the only one saying it. I'm saying it looks better. You can have 2 different games have different styles and one looks better than the other one.



but that's your Opinion dude.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

Well said Pein. However, I think it's silly for someone to expect good anime games from an American system. Same for someone expecting good football/basketball games from japanese developers. 


I hope it has a strong fighting aspect, but I fear it may be more adventure. I hope it is multiplayer.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Well said Pein. However, I think it's silly for someone to expect good anime games from an American system. Same for someone expecting good football/basketball games from japanese developers.
> 
> 
> I hope it has a strong fighting aspect, but I fear it may be more adventure. I hope it is multiplayer.



yes they are american but they Japanese americans working wit them also.


----------



## Pein (Oct 3, 2007)

@Kaki Yeah its been confirmed it has multiplayer.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

GREAT. 



> yes they are american but they Japanese americans working wit them also.


clarify.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 3, 2007)

so it could be a that a american version is coming out the same time the japanese is.. where was that confirmation seen then in the scan?


----------



## Kaki (Oct 3, 2007)

Either way, it's regionless.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 3, 2007)

atleast its cerntainly laking some new previews


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

So it's only for the PS3...
Curse it...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2007)

Zabuza and Kisame VS Kakahi and Might Guy would be epic in a good Fighting system


----------



## Pein (Oct 4, 2007)

I would buy the english version only if it came out close to the japanese version and had the japanese audio if doesn't well play asia here I come.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 5, 2007)

1st

here is a close up from the same videos in tgs.. this video looks really good..
two things new confirmed by this video if you look close..
sasuke is doing the wallrun and kakashis firing the watershark jutsu


----------



## Homura (Oct 5, 2007)

nick65 said:


> Link removed
> 
> here is a close up from the same videos in tgs.. this video looks really good..
> two things new confirmed by this video if you look close..
> sasuke is doing the wallrun and kakashis firing the watershark jutsu



Thanks for the link to that. I've been wondering what new game it was, but after seeing the teaser trailer for it I can assume that it's another Narutimate Hero game, though I'm wondering why the hell it's pre-skip which is surprising since it's being released in Japan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 5, 2007)

Karin said:


> Thanks for the link to that. I've been wondering what new game it was, but after seeing the teaser trailer for it I can assume that it's another Narutimate Hero game, though I'm wondering why the hell it's pre-skip which is surprising since it's being released in Japan.


if it was based at part two it would be too short


----------



## nick65 (Oct 5, 2007)

i think its seperate from either uzumaki chronicles or narutimate hero i think its a whole new game with a new name and much fame and absolutely not lame but truly insane


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

The game will probably be good they wouldn't waste a lot of money on a next gen exclusive game if they were gonna screw it up.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 5, 2007)

btw i hear people saying on forums that this game is gonna be up to timeskip since there is a accel 2 cc2 made already but by the looks of the trailer i think it just goes up too the sound five since naruto knows rasengan and we see kakashi doing a copy of watershark jutsu.. what do you think?


----------



## Pein (Oct 5, 2007)

Im hoping they finish naruto part 1 at least and then they can have more story line for the 2nd ps3 project


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

as far as we are in the manga theres enough right now for one post time skip game


----------



## carnage (Oct 5, 2007)

especially since a lot of fights are about to happen  like itachi vs sasuke  jiraiya vs pein  naruto vs sasuke again possibly


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 5, 2007)

nick65 said:


> btw i hear people saying on forums that this game is gonna be up to timeskip since there is a accel 2 cc2 made already but by the looks of the trailer i think it just goes up too the sound five since naruto knows rasengan and we see kakashi doing a copy of watershark jutsu.. what do you think?



I believe the game will  at least go up to the Rescue Sasuke Arc storyline, judging from Sasuke not having his arm sleeves. But that's only judging from the one trailer, there is still quite some time between now and it's release in 2008 so the game could cover up to the second rescue or Shippūden characters could be special unlockables. 

I wouldn't mind if the game only covers Part 1 for now, so as to focus more on Part 2 in the next game.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 6, 2007)

shouldn't America be in part 2 when this is released so, a dual release with some time-skip might not be impossible.


----------



## Pein (Oct 6, 2007)

Krippler said:


> shouldn't America be in part 2 when this is released so, a dual release with some time-skip might not be impossible.


no we would should still be in filler


----------



## nick65 (Oct 6, 2007)

man this sucks still no new scans or whatever of this game just the old scan and trailer


----------



## Parn1024 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi, i am who recorded the Naruto Ps3 Proyect in TGS in high quality,  but if you uploaded to youtube the quality has been lost. Try to see my version 

[Hatsukoi] Hatsukoi Limited 002 Raw


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 6, 2007)

^Ah very nice, thank you very much.


----------



## carnage (Oct 6, 2007)

it would be a mistake to show every filler episode on cn


----------



## nick65 (Oct 6, 2007)

looks great i hope this games gonna be like the fight between naruto and sasuke


----------



## Jaga (Oct 6, 2007)

the gfx for that game look exactly like the anime...but i hope its not all fighting. i hope its like Rise of a Ninja with an adventure mode as well. have a fighting mode alongside the adventure mode. the ps3 has more than enough space on a cd to do that. plus it should be all part 1 so its released in the US as well.


----------



## Pein (Oct 6, 2007)

carnage said:


> it would be a mistake to show every filler episode on cn



No it wouldn't their going to show like 2 episodes every week kids will still watch it.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 7, 2007)

can someone maybe translate the site of naruto ps3 project


----------



## nick65 (Oct 7, 2007)

Renji's Love Confession for Ichigo

is this video on 5:13 sasuke does his fireballs in the naruto ps3 project trailer sasuke fires em at naruto aswell but the sasuke in this vid makes exact the same movements when firing the fireballs as in the trailer of naruto ps3 project. and this trailer is from the fight between narut and sasuke the last battle. could this mean that this game wil cover the WHOLE arc? (found it out be accident)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2007)

I see what you're saying, and it would make the most sense for them to finish the first arc.


----------



## carnage (Oct 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> No it wouldn't their going to show like 2 episodes every week kids will still watch it.



id rather they reshow 1-100 something 2 episodes a week and then end of 2008 early 2009 start shipuuden. its easier to watch 1-100 instead of fillers.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, it's a better idea and cheaper, but the best would be to go right into shippuden and catch up with Japan.


----------



## King Bookah (Oct 7, 2007)

I think it'd be easier if they gave Naruto a break and started new episodes around January. With a few filler here or there.  If they catch up to Japan, they're fucked.


----------



## carnage (Oct 7, 2007)

no way they could catch up to shipuuden if they start end of next year and have one shipuuden ep on cn per week.  they will be at around episode 70 of shippuden something by the end of 2008.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 9, 2007)

never any news i hate it... sorry for the complaining


----------



## Helix (Oct 19, 2007)

So like.. PS3 got region protected now and can only play imports from Europe or something? If so, that sucks because I wanted to get this game.


----------



## Pein (Oct 19, 2007)

Where are people getting this from fyi its not true.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2007)

Not much but something about it V-Jump. Look at the bottom left-hand corner. Japanese but not much I expect.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Oct 19, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not much but something about it V-Jump



Broken link. I don't see anything.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2007)

Fixed but warned, it's not much


----------



## Naruto12805 (Oct 19, 2007)

I guarantee this game will be a long huge game. since this is exclusive to the ps3 they will be sure to fill up the whole disc. Also i hope they put all the languages on this one like they did heavenly sword and have english subtitles so it can be like watching the anime


----------



## Helix (Oct 20, 2007)

Pein said:


> Where are people getting this from fyi its not true.



Thank goodness.


----------



## jebara (Oct 21, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> well i tink this game will be better than rise of a ninja it kinda look more naruto-ish if you know what i mean
> 
> i hope the battle are in 2nd view and not 3Dfigthing view



actually 2nd view is beggining 2 get annoying and maybe thats y bandia  is trying 2 try somthing new


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 21, 2007)

I think that the PS3 version should be more of an adventure game with leveling up jutsus and characters 

LS^^


----------



## carnage (Oct 21, 2007)

thats basically what rise of the ninja is


----------



## Uzumaki103 (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG, i was gonna buy the 360 for the sake of the Naruto game xD. Guess i win both ways, PS3+Naruto!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 22, 2007)

jebara said:


> actually 2nd view is beggining 2 get annoying and maybe thats y bandia  is trying 2 try somthing new


well i ment like to be like a DBZ:Tenkaichi view but better whit runing jutsus,ect


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

> Guess i win both ways, PS3+Naruto!!!


 Certainly, but what did you expect from the PS3?


----------



## carnage (Oct 22, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Certainly, but what did you expect from the PS3?



more developers and more games


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

What do you mean?


----------



## uncanny_sama (Oct 22, 2007)

i need screenshots!!!!


----------



## Kaki (Oct 22, 2007)

There are only the original few. Have faith and have patience.


----------



## Pein (Oct 22, 2007)

CC2 sure are slow with the updates but they still must be early on in the development cycle maybe when narutimate hero accel 2 is donE they will focus more on the PS3 game.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 23, 2007)

i was thinking for a character list in the game and in some way i just dont see the sound five in this game it would kinda reuin it (anime looking and feeling ps3 naruto game could i ask for more?)
cant wait to play with lee gates opening, sharingan, byakugan all new froms, not what we be expecting.. like a old power up but really see things. and that you cant see how many chakra you have or a oppenent or a lifebar but you can see by looking at them that theyre getting exhausted and byakugan it shows exactly how much chakra he has that would be truly AMAZING


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 24, 2007)

i wonder i you can swim in the game


----------



## shrike2003 (Oct 24, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Not much more than the average video game fan. Right, Ubisoft; French or American what's the diff?
> 
> Weither you prefer more Japaneses or American games, you may agree that Japan should make the better anime game.



Well, at least Ubisoft is including the actual Japanese voicework in the game. That should appease many folks.........


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 29, 2007)

I hope summons make to the game and im pretty sure the PS3 can handle giant summons


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 29, 2007)

it is gonna be cool


----------



## Kaki (Oct 29, 2007)

> i wonder i you can swim in the game


 Running on water is more ninja like. 


> I hope summons make to the game and im pretty sure the PS3 can handle giant summons


 lol, it's only cel shaded. And it could handle giant enemy crabs from launch.


> Well, at least Ubisoft is including the actual Japanese voicework in the game. That should appease many folks.......


 I guess so, but it's really not the main point.


----------



## Pein (Oct 29, 2007)

Kaki said:


> lol, it's only cel shaded. And it could handle giant enemy crabs from launch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Running on water is more ninja like.


 true but what about kisame he like flood


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 2, 2007)

Linkdarkside just wants to see naruto in his boxers and as an alternate costume. lmbo


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 8, 2007)

Two old screens in HQ 



Enjoy it for now 

LS^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

I like how the graphics finally look Anime-ish. Too Bad it's for PS3 and wont get to me till who knows when.


----------



## Kaki (Nov 8, 2007)

Very exiting looking....but what really matters is the fighting engine.


----------



## Jibutters (Nov 8, 2007)

OMG those screen shots look preety fun!! Makes me want a PS3 even more now!!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 8, 2007)

Too bad PS3's cost so much.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2007)

now let hope thay telease the good quality trailer


----------



## Moac (Nov 8, 2007)

I hope this game ends up being this good looking, but the most important thing is the Combat system. hope its not like the Other PS2 Naruto game, i want a Naruto game where u can walk around the foes and where you have large battle areas not small that make u use short range skills, I want a game, that takes use of the principles of  short range - middle range  - long range, and lets them all have there advantages.  

I want a game that enables deep tactics like in the battle Deidara vs Sasuke, where deidara had the advantage of Long range.  hope its not just another button smasher.


----------



## Ninja Genius (Nov 9, 2007)

Hopefully it's timeskip or atleast has cool characters like Yondaime.  I know america isn't that far along but that didn't stop Bleach:Shattered Blade from hitting the wii.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 11, 2007)

Is this vid posted already?


Anyway, it looks like its using the same Camera angle as the budokai tenkaichi games 
Looks awesome!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 11, 2007)

old, nice try though 

LS^^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2007)

when will they make a turnbased rpg of naruto for one of the consoles, they are already making one for the ds, fighters are okay, but never bring out the full potential of the anime


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 11, 2007)

Ziko said:


> Is this vid posted already?
> 
> 
> Anyway, it looks like its using the same Camera angle as the budokai tenkaichi games
> Looks awesome!



If naruto was ever like the DBZ BT games i'd so buy it no matter the lang, but doubt we'll see that.


----------



## Even (Nov 12, 2007)

I really hope it's more like "Rise of a Ninja" for the 360...... That game made me almost want a 360....


----------



## Kaki (Nov 12, 2007)

It will be better, but can't expect it to be as good as NH!.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2007)

Moac said:


> I hope this game ends up being this good looking, but the most important thing is the Combat system. hope its not like the Other PS2 Naruto game, i want a Naruto game where u can walk around the foes and where you have large battle areas not small that make u use short range skills, I want a game, that takes use of the principles of  short range - middle range  - long range, and lets them all have there advantages.
> 
> I want a game that enables deep tactics like in the battle Deidara vs Sasuke, where deidara had the advantage of Long range.  hope its not just another button smasher.


agreed that would be better than the traditional figthing game


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 14, 2007)

Moac said:


> I hope this game ends up being this good looking, but the most important thing is the Combat system. hope its not like the Other PS2 Naruto game, i want a Naruto game where u can walk around the foes and where you have large battle areas not small that make u use short range skills, I want a game, that takes use of the principles of  short range - middle range  - long range, and lets them all have there advantages.
> 
> I want a game that enables deep tactics like in the battle Deidara vs Sasuke, where deidara had the advantage of Long range.  hope its not just another button smasher.



I was thinking more along the lines of Ninja Gaiden type combat combined with what you're suggesting as well.  No more fighting game bs.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 14, 2007)

Cool!

I can't see the pic!


----------



## nick65 (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah large areas.. but it already looks in the vid like it has large areas, and special use of long range attacks like sasukes katon and kakashi watershark (dont know how he got that withouut sharingan, maybe equipable jutsus) so it will probably maybe be the best naruto game out there yet with the real naruto feel to it that u need to use tactics and fight on the wall(like we see sasuke running on it and naruto watching) and that when the wall gets hit by a katon the wall brakes and you need to jump of and stuf and all kinds of elements that will make this a great game.. well lets hope and pray for another video tommorow or antoher day
(im dutch dont mind the spelling)


----------



## MS81 (Nov 14, 2007)

nick65 said:


> yeah large areas.. but it already looks in the vid like it has large areas, and special use of long range attacks like sasukes katon and kakashi watershark (dont know how he got that withouut sharingan, maybe equipable jutsus) so it will probably maybe be the best naruto game out there yet with the real naruto feel to it that u need to use tactics and fight on the wall(like we see sasuke running on it and naruto watching) and that when the wall gets hit by a katon the wall brakes and you need to jump of and stuf and all kinds of elements that will make this a great game.. well lets hope and pray for another video tommorow or antoher day
> (im dutch dont mind the spelling)



Kakashi has a 1000 jutsu's remember.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 14, 2007)

would the game be so realistic(ps3 rules eventually glad to be a owner of one where the push the console out button doenst work)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2007)

also i hope for costume's since it would be wierd to start the game whit sakura short hair


----------



## nick65 (Nov 23, 2007)

the news is really shit we dont hear anything and ziko yeah that video was posted and in way better quality here it is again for you Here's the link


----------



## Rashman (Nov 23, 2007)

Cool! A naruto game for the PS3!!


----------



## Pein (Nov 23, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> also i hope for costume's since it would be wierd to start the game whit sakura short hair


it would be cool if they let us choose custom costume and accessories


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2007)

Costume would be nice.. well don't worry folks... CyberConnect2 is developing it.. they know what they are doing when it comes to Naruto.


----------



## UchihaVengance (Nov 24, 2007)

hey guys i've found the trailer...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 24, 2007)

old buddy old... its been posted 3 times now I think lol ^^ nice try though XD

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 26, 2007)

stealth would be good too it wound be awesome to hide on trees and shoot arrows whit Kidomaru


----------



## Kumoriken (Nov 26, 2007)

There are way too many Naruto games being released. X_x;
It seems like a new one is being released every month.
And most aren't even good. No different from most other anime games. Just things released to milk money out of the gigantic fan-base.
But really, you'd think that releasing this many games would hurt them more than help them.


----------



## Pein (Nov 26, 2007)

Kumoriken said:


> There are way too many Naruto games being released. X_x;
> It seems like a new one is being released every month.
> And most aren't even good. No different from most other anime games. Just things released to milk money out of the gigantic fan-base.
> But really, you'd think that releasing this many games would hurt them more than help them.



most are good except the craptastic uzumaki chronicles and some of the gba/ds games


----------



## dark0samurai (Dec 7, 2007)

i'll buy this game, only if the PS3 IS A LOT CHEAPER FFS!


----------



## carnage (Dec 7, 2007)

It just went down to 400  and probably cheaper than that on ebay after the holidays


----------



## nick65 (Dec 7, 2007)

only if theyd show some more of the game and carnage why do you have pic that shows a guy smelling his uhh underarm


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 8, 2007)

This game is looking really cool and I will probably definitely buy it


----------



## Kaki (Dec 8, 2007)

> No more fighting game bs.


  What? You mean no close range fighting?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2007)

good explosion effects would be a plus too


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 13, 2007)

Kaki said:


> What? You mean no close range fighting?



I think he means like the tecken series and i'd have to agree. I'm getting a ps3 for christmas my Mummykins(lol) brought it for me today, it was in the car in a see through bag, she just ruins all the gun doesn't she two years in a row now lol!

I hope they make an mmorpg Naruto i'd but that, as for this one it's a possibility but I'll wait till i see reviews and all that jazz


----------



## Kaki (Dec 13, 2007)

oh, it's just that CC2 made Narutimate Hero and it's my favorite engine. I don't see how they could top it with something different.


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 13, 2007)

well a naruto game that has free running like assassin creed and online play may be a start and where you can create your own character and you can create your own jutsu. That would be awesome, like a mix between assassins creed and fable!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 13, 2007)

if its not from narutimate series then Ill pass.


----------



## Enclave (Dec 13, 2007)

Pein said:


> thats different the blu ray discs are region free so the discs have to be region coded for that to work



Actually, it would be easy for them to make PS3 games region coded if they wanted to, however Sony has made a point of saying that PS3 games will not be region coded.  It's the only current gen system where every game isn't going to be region coded.

As I recall in regards to the Wii and 360 some games are region coded and some are not, it is left up to the game makers if it will be region coded.  PS3 though all games as far as I have heard have to be region free.

Also, Blu-ray discs aren't region free.  Japan and North America just happen to be in the same region code.


----------



## spectaa (Dec 13, 2007)

Brokensharingan said:


> I hope they make an mmorpg Naruto i'd but that, as for this one it's a possibility but I'll wait till i see reviews and all that jazz



People talking about their life, what was on tv tonight, with an anbu mask, no thanks.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 15, 2007)

New scan


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to how this will turn out, the scan is very impressive.


----------



## Kaki (Dec 15, 2007)

Sasuke looks just like the anime. hmmmhmmm


----------



## Zoe (Dec 15, 2007)

Enclave said:


> Also, Blu-ray discs aren't region free.  Japan and North America just happen to be in the same region code.



Actually, the majority of BD discs are region free.  


Fox is the only one that is 100% coded.  Also, supposedly only the first few pressings within a certain time period are supposed to be coded.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 16, 2007)

We need gameplay trailers. We get that the game looks great, I jus want to see how the game plays.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 16, 2007)

does this mean that my european ps3 cant play the naruto ps3 project game?


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting, I'll have to check it out when it's released, since the one for the X-Box 360 looks so promising.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2007)

awesome sasuke picture too bad i wont have a PS3 for a long time


----------



## nick65 (Dec 16, 2007)

does this mean that my european ps3 cant play the naruto ps3 project game?


----------



## Zoe (Dec 16, 2007)

nick65 said:


> does this mean that my european ps3 cant play the naruto ps3 project game?



As long as you play in HD it will be fine.  SD PAL may not be supported.


----------



## Vrtl (Dec 16, 2007)

BLeh i want Ps3 fo' Christmasssssss


----------



## Enclave (Dec 16, 2007)

Zoe said:


> Actually, the majority of BD discs are region free.
> 
> 
> Fox is the only one that is 100% coded.  Also, supposedly only the first few pressings within a certain time period are supposed to be coded.



That just goes back to what Nintendo and MS did with their current systems.  Region coding but not enforced.  If the developer (or in this case studio) wants it region coded they can.  However you'll find those Blu-ray movies from Fox should still work in both a Japanese PS3 and a North American PS3 thanks to Japan and North America sharing the same region code.

Anyways, in regards to games though as I said I'm certain Sony made a point of having all PS3 games being region free.


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Aw another game, don't get me wrong I love the Naruto games but the whole Naruto franchise in the US is getting to big and too many things are coming out at once. 

There's already going to be a sequel of Rise of Ninja and Ninja Revolution is coming out too and a few other games just came out as well. To many things are coming and its hard to tell which stuff is worth buying. I think i might pass for now since I'm saving my money


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 16, 2007)

Kiyoshi-X said:


> Aw another game, don't get me wrong I love the Naruto games but the whole Naruto franchise in the US is getting to big and too many things are coming out at once.
> 
> There's already going to be a sequel of Rise of Ninja and Ninja Revolution is coming out too and a few other games just came out as well. To many things are coming and its hard to tell which stuff is worth buying. I think i might pass for now since I'm saving my money



This game probably won't release for some time on top of being developed in Japan, so you'll have some time. heh


----------



## Kiyoshi-X (Dec 16, 2007)

Moondoggie said:


> This game probably won't release for some time on top of being developed in Japan, so you'll have some time. heh



Thanks, that made me feel better LOL


----------



## nick65 (Dec 24, 2007)

when can i order it on playasia? and we will probably getting some news on new years eve right cuz the project starts 2008 as the trailer said


----------



## Zoe (Dec 24, 2007)

Sooo.... what happened to new footage being shown at JF?


----------



## nick65 (Dec 25, 2007)

new footage ? WHERE?


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 25, 2007)

Trailer great quality


----------



## Even (Dec 25, 2007)

awesome trailer  I'm so getting this


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

IT WILL SUCK LIKE EVERY OTHER NARUTO GAME SORRY BUT ITS GONNA TURN OUT TRUE.

RISE OF A NINJA WAS A DISAPPOINTMENT AND I DON'T THINK PS3 WILL BE THE FIRST SYSTEM TO GET A GOOD NARUTO GAME


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

Kiyoshi-X said:


> Aw another game, don't get me wrong I love the Naruto games but the whole Naruto franchise in the US is getting to big and too many things are coming out at once.
> 
> There's already going to be a sequel of Rise of Ninja and Ninja Revolution is coming out too and a few other games just came out as well. To many things are coming and its hard to tell which stuff is worth buying. I think i might pass for now since I'm saving my money



If you wanna save money invest in a cable modem and a modchip for your wii and or xbox 360


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 25, 2007)

carnage said:


> IT WILL SUCK LIKE EVERY OTHER NARUTO GAME SORRY BUT ITS GONNA TURN OUT TRUE.
> 
> RISE OF A NINJA WAS A DISAPPOINTMENT AND I DON'T THINK PS3 WILL BE THE FIRST SYSTEM TO GET A GOOD NARUTO GAME


the ultimate ninja serie dont suck


----------



## carnage (Dec 25, 2007)

Linkdarkside said:


> the ultimate ninja serie dont suck



Yeah well you could probably get better fighting moves on m.u.g.e.n. lol


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 25, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> Best 100 Anime Characters
> 
> Trailer great quality



Thank you, I was waiting for a direct feed of the trailer.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 25, 2007)

that was already posted soo many times i hate it when i see it again in this forum


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 27, 2007)

Stuff I like so far
-it looks like the battle system will mimic the anime/manga
-nice cell shade graphics
-every thing that are not in I don’t like so far list

Stuff I don’t like so far
-the Fire Ball Jutsu Graphics (the Phoenix Flower Jutsu graphics look nice though)
-the civilians weren’t reacting  wend there were battling in the village streets
-the Rasengan should have that big wave sphere around the opponent wend hit by the Rasengan for longer and the opponent should have been throw by longer distance 
-So the water has realistic graphics but the water shark have cell shaded graphics?

Minor stuff really


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Dec 27, 2007)

I think it's great apart from the Chidori it doesn't look that good and the rasengen


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> its probably going to be another sequel to the uzumaki chronicles series



I really hope it not.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Dec 27, 2007)

UnblessedSoul said:


> I think it's great apart from the Chidori it doesn't look that good and the rasengen



why don't they just call the game rise of a ninja 2 since it is the same as rise of a inja 1?


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 27, 2007)

Why dont they make a rpg Naruto! This game does look good and now i have a ps3 im considering it but i mean come on! They could make a lot of cash from a decent Naruto game and not more tecken style games, yes it looks ok and hopefully it will have online play which will boost it's coolness but come on!


----------



## wewerethere1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i dont know if it will be worth the money


----------



## Pein (Dec 27, 2007)

dbzNSking said:


> I really hope it not.



it won't be since CC2  developing it


----------



## Brokensharingan (Dec 27, 2007)

Pein said:


> it won't be since CC2  developing it



cc2? much rather have naughty dog


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 27, 2007)

Brokensharingan said:


> cc2? much rather have naughty dog



CyberConnect2, they are the developers behind the Naruto Narultimate Hero/Ultimate Ninja series of games for the PS2. So far I think they have been going a great job with the Naruto games. I believe many share that opinion, but of course your entitled to your own. I don't believe Naughty Dog has been one to make games for anime, movies, etc..., and I'm hoping they are busy with Uncharted 2. heh


----------



## Zoe (Dec 27, 2007)

bloosom.queen said:


> why don't they just call the game rise of a ninja 2 since it is the same as rise of a inja 1?



Because it's made by two COMPLETELY different companies with what's certain to be an entirely different approach.


----------



## Solinn (Dec 28, 2007)

Ive seen a sneek peak of this game (all the characters finishing moves) and it looks friggen awesome. for now I am enjoying the Naruto game for 360!


----------



## nick65 (Dec 28, 2007)

wtf where did you see that snneakpeek, ow and this aint the new uzumaki chornicles way easy to tell because if they would make it this game they would have chosen the name uzumaki chonicles and he gameplay looks diffrent and this isnt rise of a ninja at all..
I WANT THAT SNEAK PEEK


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 28, 2007)

You can import ps3 games right? Then I will just get the Japanese version first considering that english speaking countries won't get it for another few years.


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

Scared Link said:


> You can import ps3 games right? Then I will just get the Japanese version first considering that english speaking countries won't get it for another few years.



Hope you can read japanese


----------



## nick65 (Dec 28, 2007)

i will import the japanese one 2


----------



## carnage (Dec 28, 2007)

naruto kinda looks like a redneck from the midwest.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Dec 28, 2007)

Whoa.........dot



carnage said:


> Hope you can read japanese



It's not that hard to figure out, I have imported many many games and I have never had trouble.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 29, 2007)

the fire ball jutsu dont seem as powerfull as in the anime/manga


----------



## Banshi (Dec 29, 2007)

ever since CC2 made narutimate accel 2 i've lost respect for them, they never pay attention to balance in there games
they just worry about making them "fun"


----------



## nick65 (Dec 29, 2007)

man it are the best naruto games... even if r1 assist sucks you cant lose respect cuz without narutimate series theyre woulndt be a decent naruo game


----------



## Ronin (Dec 29, 2007)

Banshi said:


> ever since CC2 made narutimate accel 2 i've lost respect for them, they never pay attention to balance in there games
> they just worry about making them "fun"



Umm, its meant to be fun and not balanced. Its a party game like smash, they anyone who's never played fighting games or doesnt like naruto to be able to enjoy it.


----------



## Slam (Dec 29, 2007)

Banshi said:


> ever since CC2 made narutimate accel 2 i've lost respect for them, they never pay attention to balance in there games
> they just worry about making them "fun"




Because games shouldn't be fun?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 30, 2007)

GARlock said:


> Umm, its meant to be fun and not balanced. Its a party game like smash, they anyone who's never played fighting games or doesnt like naruto to be able to enjoy it.


not only that this is a anime game 'which have super human character if he want balance he should play tekken,DOA or vitual figther.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you very much, you may want to put the scans in spoiler tags. heh
Very nice, I really like the look of the Rasengan in Naruto's hand.
I wonder if this hints at clashes.


----------



## Proxy (Jan 11, 2008)

You'll have to battle it out to see whose attack, Rasengan or Kaiten, would win?


----------



## Moondoggie (Jan 11, 2008)

Indeed, this was added in the later Narultimate Hero games by CC2, I think I'd like to see it return in this game. It was fun clashing Kiba's Gatsuuga into Rashomon and battling it out to see which is stronger.


----------



## KJoker (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, that deff is temptating, I'd probably go for it if I had a PS3.
But differently from Slam and Banshi, I say a game is meant first of all to be fun, since fun is the key to enjoyment and enjoyment is the key for relaxing.
As for the attack on the cover, yeah Proxy is right, you'd have to battle it out.


----------



## nick65 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow man ps3 project with clashing gameplay amazing!


----------



## nick65 (Jan 11, 2008)

what does the scan say? and ow its looking more narutimate so that way good 3d with naruto mate gameplay thisll be my favorite game of the year


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 11, 2008)

man that amesing Rasengan vs Rotasion


----------



## nick65 (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah amazing and how deep them grafichs go so many details they even show narutos black shirt under it


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 11, 2008)

people, those are not in-game shots! I wish they were 

 btw nice find XD

LS^^


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

They could be there not a huge jump from the 360 game


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 11, 2008)

Even tough those aint in-game shots the game will still look great XD

Here are some screens taken by me from the last trailer^^


I hope that you can see the difference in these screens and those on the scans 

LS^^

EDIT: Shit, wtf happend to the image?? O_o
EDIT2: FIXED^^


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

It does look like an interesting game. I may go and have to buy it.


----------



## Slam (Jan 12, 2008)

So, who else thinks CC2 should remake the Naruto anime in 3D looking like those Neji and Sasuke screens?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> people, those are not in-game shots! I wish they were
> 
> btw nice find XD
> 
> LS^^


how do you know those are not in game shots?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 13, 2008)

Want me to confirm something for you about what Cc2 does?! 

look at this! Look at it!

you can clearly see that the second image is much more better than the first one..! The second one is an artwork!! you can tell by the shading and that, that it is not from the game!

Now look at this!

Can you see the difference? the first one is clearly from the game, but the second one is either CG Cutscene or something like the ougis in the Narutimate series or it's an artwork! you can tell that the second image is different from the first one if you look at the shading on Sasuke's shirt!

I hope that this makes little sense for you!
=================



Slam said:


> So, who else thinks CC2 should remake the Naruto anime in 3D looking like those Neji and Sasuke screens?


You mean like the Hack GU trilogy game being made in CG Movie? I wish they make it! XD ^^

LS^^


----------



## Amuro (Jan 13, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Want me to confirm something for you about what Cc2 does?!
> 
> look at this! Look at it!
> 
> ...



Yes it does make little sense to me  


XD

It's a hell of alot easier to tell that that Ino image is artwork than the sasuke/naruto image is ingame or CG.

I dare say you'd have to be pretty retarded to think that Ino pic was ingame or cg. 

Personally i do hope that the graphics get even just a little near to those new pics but i'll be happy with ROTN like graphics.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 13, 2008)

hehe lol it is Ino not Temari XD btw glad that it makes alittle sense 

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 13, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Want me to confirm something for you about what Cc2 does?!
> 
> look at this! Look at it!
> 
> ...


i dont tink they are CG  quality the reason sasuke have a diferent shading could be ligthing effect and look at the sky in the 2nd picture it after noon

and if it was CG sasuke chidori would not look the same as in game play chidori (watch kakashi in the vid)


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 13, 2008)

you guys can believe whatever you want to believe, but I wont get my hopes or better said hyped up for such awsome graphics as Sasuke is shown in with his Chidori until I see HQ gameplay video and I actually think that if these here are really in game graphics:

Then it's already good enough for me XD better than RoaN and the Narutimate Series Ougis XD

Btw has anyone translated what it says on that new scan, it's so annoying that there is so little info about this game  I want to know more 

LS^^

EDIT: I hope that I am wrong with that Sasuke with Chidori being an artwork or CG scene, I hope it is in-game^^


----------



## Bass (Jan 14, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Want me to confirm something for you about what Cc2 does?!
> 
> look at this! Look at it!
> 
> you can clearly see that the second image is much more better than the first one..! The second one is an artwork!! you can tell by the shading and that, that it is not from the game!



You shouldn't compare the art to a Youtube screenshot since Youtube pretty much rapes anything that looks beautiful. The game probably looks way better on your TV/PS3/HD set-up and whatnot.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 14, 2008)

Ya, well those of us without Japanese PS3's don't get the latest Accel for some time. Damn region lock. That's one reason why I would have preffered a PS3 rendition of Narutimatte Hero. To be really supream it could include all of the previous games on the same disc.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jan 15, 2008)

Bass said:


> You shouldn't compare the art to a Youtube screenshot since Youtube pretty much rapes anything that looks beautiful.



I am not comparing the quality of the images, but the differences in the graphics and shadings!! You can clearly see that these two are different from each other and I never said that Ac2 looks bad or something so I don't know why you said what you said! 





> The game probably looks way better on your TV/PS3/HD set-up and whatnot.



I was just showing these images so people wont get too hyped now and dissapointed later when the game is out, but as I said, I really do hope that those screens shown in the scans are in-game shots XD ^^

LS^^


----------



## nick65 (Jan 15, 2008)

i wont get dissepointed and i played accel 2 many times and no it doesnt equel cc2 image of ino but its far not as bad as on youtube image you posted its more to the quality of the cc2 image so nothing to worry it will look nice people


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 17, 2008)

DAMNIT I CAN'T SEE THE FIRST IMAGE ON THE FIRST POST, BUT I CAN'T WAIT TO FOR IT TO COME OUT, EVEN THOUGH I DON'T HAVE A PS3...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 19, 2008)

the ball shooting sasuke is not big or have a spin effect









since wend rasengan penetrated the skin i hope they fix this


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey I don't really know if this is true but apparently Neji was in a video though I couldn't tell if he was did anyone else see him?


----------



## HyuugaX (Jan 19, 2008)

It looks pretty sweet .. but hope its longer than Rise Of A Ninja on the Xbox 360 ..


----------



## nick65 (Jan 20, 2008)

man really minor details that you even pay attention to that and the rasengan that jiraiya did against al those pirates in the city where he did hair defend looks exactly the same as this one so whats the problemo?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 20, 2008)

nick65 said:


> man really minor details that you even pay attention to that and the rasengan that jiraiya did against al those pirates in the city where he did hair defend looks exactly the same as this one so whats the problemo?


what episode your talking about?


----------



## Kyou (Jan 22, 2008)

This game looks like it won't do that cheap shot, like just cutting if Naruto isn't in it.

And looks like it won't cut out scenes that Naruto isn't in, like Rise of Ninja did... And maybe feature characters from the show in the streets, besides Sasuke and Sakura. RoN was a let down, but considering that Ultimate Ninja 2's adventure mode, and 3; how awesome those were, I have no doubt that Cyberconnect will be awesome with it XD~

It will probably include the majority of characters considering how far its stretching to.. I mean, Ultimate Ninja 2 dealt with Find Tsunade arc and had a heck of a lot of chars, this is going even further; so; I'm hoping there are as many characters as they would do if it was Ultimate Ninja *-*


----------



## Naruto_Sama (Jan 22, 2008)

Japanese and pre-timeskip?

Does not compute


----------



## Kyou (Jan 26, 2008)

I've heard rumours its planned to go all the way through Naruto Part 1, although that seems unlikely.

Plus, I don't think Japan has had a 3D RPG/Action one, just pretty much the fighting games that cover not too in depth so they might be trying to cover that... I'm hoping that it does go through the whole of part 1... , that'd be one kick ass game... 
But I think its just to step up to the RPG/Action genre... and cover the whole of part 1 because that way they can build up to shippuden... hm...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 26, 2008)

> since wend rasengan penetrated the skin i hope they fix this


 What are you saying?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 28, 2008)

the battle system mimic the anime which is better than a fighter like game 

that one of the reason why i like the Tenkaich series more than the Budokai it mimic the anime

then again it could be similar to one piece unlimited adventure which i haven’t play but seen videos of that game so i doubt it









Kaki said:


> What are you saying?


watch the picture i posted


----------



## nick65 (Jan 28, 2008)

it just lacks so much info when the hack does it become 2008 in japan?


----------



## Sengoku (Jan 28, 2008)

hopefully this game will be good :/


----------



## Slam (Jan 29, 2008)

Someone at Gfaqs claims that at the top it says "New NARUTO sequel for PS3", although it could say 2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 29, 2008)

Slam said:


> Someone at Gfaqs claims that at the top it says "New NARUTO sequel for PS3", although it could say 2.


yeah some on in Gfaqs
also said that it read it and that its comming to the US


----------



## nick65 (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah i can read it just above shonen in the white.. so here must be a oage about the game in that shonen jump


----------



## nick65 (Jan 30, 2008)

btw can someone give me a link to the gfaqs site with that thread


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 30, 2008)

nick65 said:


> btw can someone give me a link to the gfaqs site with that thread


well i dunno i post in the Gspot side of the site the board is not that big yet


----------



## nick65 (Jan 30, 2008)

but theyre most be more pics in that shonen jump since its reffering to the game on the frontpage can anyone gave me a link to the site where this guy posted this please?
ow and is it sure that this is about naruto ps3 project or another naruto ps3 game cuz you see a timeskip naruto with the title


----------



## Zenou (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm holding that Jump issue right now, and it does say PS3 on the cover. It may be a typo. The only Naruto games in the issue mentioned are Ultimate Ninja 3 and Ninja Destiny (DS).


----------



## Slam (Jan 30, 2008)

Zeno said:


> I'm holding that Jump issue right now, and it does say PS3 on the cover. It may be a typo. The only Naruto games in the issue mentioned are Ultimate Ninja 3 and Ninja Destiny (DS).



Darn. I thought it would be out here soon.

Sidenote:  2nd fight against Dante so their are spoilers
2nd fight against Dante so their are spoilers
Check out the Classic Marvel RPG (80s-90s TSR RPG for Marvel Comics)

Looking at these, there's no reason why a professional company couldn't make the games graphics as anime like as this.


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 30, 2008)

I liked Rise of a Ninja alot, so i'll be getting this.


----------



## Martine (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks awesome, but I don't have a PS3, and I'm really not planning to get one either..


----------



## spectaa (Jan 31, 2008)

That could be the reason I needed to get a PS3.


----------



## Cal (Feb 1, 2008)

looks pretty tight i want it


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 1, 2008)

I have both the 360 and I got the PS3 for Christmas to do the price drop.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 1, 2008)

PS3's are starting to pick up. It's actually going to be worth buying one this year.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 2, 2008)

Too bad they're so expensive.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 2, 2008)

The price dropped, now someone from middle america can get one. Also, the game does not even have a date yet.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 3, 2008)

not even a date? not even any other video.. it lacks so much info maybe it stopped


----------



## Kaki (Feb 3, 2008)

It certainly did not stop. Sometimes they just freeze up on previews.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2008)

well i want to get the PS3 that plays PS2 games but they cost alot


----------



## nick65 (Feb 4, 2008)

ps3 naruto 2008! 
it is already 2008 and still nothing for so long im gonna shit myself

edit:

3:00

is this real?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2008)

nick65 said:


> ps3 naruto 2008!
> it is already 2008 and still nothing for so long im gonna shit myself
> 
> edit:
> ...


what you mean? that just look like a music fan video


----------



## nick65 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah but look at what is says....
:it was when they i were introducing th eplot of the upcoming game to bandai this is the vid they used for there presentation :
na its not game footage , its supposed to be a pitch , like the direction is supposed to be going in

edit the original vid hq in slomo:

3:00


----------



## Kaki (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice slow mo, I guess the hits are big so they can fit fat guys like Transformed gaara. 



> well i want to get the PS3 that plays PS2 games but they cost alot


 They have been $500 for at least half a year. It's worth it if you like games and movies.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2008)

nick65 said:


> yeah but look at what is says....
> :it was when they i were introducing th eplot of the upcoming game to bandai this is the vid they used for there presentation :
> na its not game footage , its supposed to be a pitch , like the direction is supposed to be going in
> 
> ...


thid that guy put the rap song to the video Because  I don?t think they would show a naruto video whit rap music to Bandai Namco


----------



## nick65 (Feb 4, 2008)

hmm thats a good one...(WHERE IS THE ****** UPDATE< NEWS< SPOILERS<GAMEPLAY <NOT ONE SCREENSHOT AT A TIME OF 2 MONTHES WHY ME<ALWAYS THE GAME I LIKE THE MOST.. hard to bare 


edit: ew big spoiler i just found out that it is 2008 in china when it becomes 7 februari here so 3 more days for more info yeah!


----------



## Kyou (Feb 5, 2008)

Isn't it Japanese, not Chinese. '-';;...?

It's looking cool... 2008, seems so soon o_O;; ... Probably be late this year? Hope they don't cut corners. (( Rise of a Ninja I'm looking at you D8!! ))


----------



## nick65 (Feb 5, 2008)

is it japanese? but its already 2008 theyre... . why is this game lacking so much info it better be good


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

well i hope we can use more than 2 jutsus in the game maybe mracro them on buttons


----------



## Kaki (Feb 5, 2008)

Ya, but two would be fine, like in NH.


----------



## HirokuAkasuna (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw the trailers before, it's fucking good. I have a plan to buy PS3, but I think I won't have time to play the games.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 6, 2008)

2008 is any time this year, that's alot of room for continuation, and there's some stuff they probably haven't revealed which limits how far into production they could truly be...May be late this year, I hope they release it late this year to ensure its not shit ~_~;... Although by the looks of it, everything; looks so so awesome!


----------



## Kaki (Feb 6, 2008)

A summer release would be fine.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 6, 2008)

noooo yeah okay if they show some nice previews right now it would be but leaving us this way.. drooling my keyboard broken...


----------



## Kyou (Feb 21, 2008)

( like this but much bigger )

Um, just found that link saying that the Aussie release, only provisional release date but yeah, seems to think Australia (Which for big titles, Aus gets it around same time as America, otherwise we get it a couple months after)... 

But yeah, according to them they're saying they expect to release around 30/07/2008... That's pretty decent time to kick it up... I think.


----------



## Raiyu (Feb 21, 2008)

Either there good at hiding information or they haven't really done anything. We don't even know the name of the game. I'm stoked for this game though. Gonna get a PS3 even if it doesn't have backwards compatibility. (Cause I got a PS2 )


----------



## Kyou (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm only buying it for when Naruto PS3 Project comes out... Well, a little in advance, probably backwards compatability just for the sake of having one appliance, not switching back and forward; unless the price is unjustifiable. 

All Cyberconnect2's games have been awesome, It's them making it yeah?
Considering Ultimate Ninja series adventure mode (from 2 on) has been amazing, the fact that this is more adventure/rpg just imagine how this will turn out. So awesome. 

It would have to outdo fighting game's adventure mode, and the graphics already look pretty good...pretty good, hoping for it to get better... Looks like it could be improved to me xD;;


----------



## nick65 (Feb 23, 2008)

they just shouldnt have annouced it yet, cuz this way im not intrested in buying.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2008)

if summons are in the game how will Gamabunta,Manda,Tatsuyu and Shukaku will work?


also i hope they dont get resized like the Great apes from DBZ Tenkaichi serie


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2008)

well in here it said take fapping to the next level: Opening Post


Currently, NAMCO BANDAI Games is planning on launching a top-of-the-line, ground-breaking fighting game based on Naruto. The game will be utilizing every drop of the console's superior power and deliver a free-roaming revolutionary multi-dimensional fighting experience to gamers."


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Feb 26, 2008)

they also say it comes out later this year.


----------



## Pein (Feb 26, 2008)

I predicted a near simultaneous release


----------



## nick65 (Feb 27, 2008)

wow great news naruto ultimate ninja revolution would sound cool


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 27, 2008)

It'll probably be something like Naruto Ultimate Ninja Legends or something


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2008)

i hope its not like the xbox 360 game because that game sucked


----------



## Pein (Feb 27, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It'll probably be something like Naruto Ultimate Ninja Legends or something


I hope not they should make a new tag for the series since the ps2 games and psp games carry the ultimate ninja name and more games are coming for both 



vault023 said:


> i hope its not like the xbox 360 game because that game sucked



did not


----------



## nick65 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah it did atleast thats my opinion. it wasnt resembling the series in the fighting. but the storymode was ..nice..
but by all the talk about this game.. it better be good.. but im already hyped because of the wal walking.. i can already see me doing it against a friend in vs mode dodgeing a katon..


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 27, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It'll probably be something like Naruto Ultimate Ninja Legends or something


lol that the same name i gave  to the hokage room name request


----------



## nick65 (Feb 28, 2008)

lets hope with this that theyll release a site for the game soon, with some nice info or gameplay screens/videoz.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 29, 2008)

A little more information wouldn't go astray. I'm thinking it will have the seperate area for um... fighting... I mostly question about the character range.
So far;the revealed characters (Well, I assume they're playable, why waste characters D8!...); There is, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi, Kisame, And I'm pretty sure Neji was out and around too, yeah?

At a guess; I'm thinking, judging by company making it it will have a fair amount of characters, just necessary for the story...
Hoping it will do the whole story, not just follow Naruto; and cut to Sasuke, Sakura as necessary. (Forest Of Death for example.)
If that's so there is going to be a heck of characters.

I read somewhere that it's only covering up to Retrieve Sasuke Arc, as opposed to Shippuden (not sure where that rumour started), but yeah; makes more sense to only reach to Retrieve Sasuke Arc, still that's a huge chunk (and really quite spits in the face of Rise of a Ninja going a couple of arcs longer XDD...Although RoN wasn't too great. >_>)

But characters walking around Konoha is an important aspect to me; RoN had generic characters, about 4-8 that wandered around... then a couple of signifcant characters.
   So characters is important aspect to me... xDD;;;


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 29, 2008)

S e a n said:


> A little more information wouldn't go astray. I'm thinking it will have the seperate area for um... fighting... I mostly question about the character range.
> So far;the revealed characters (Well, I assume they're playable, why waste characters D8!...); There is, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Kakashi, Kisame, And I'm pretty sure Neji was out and around too, yeah?
> 
> At a guess; I'm thinking, judging by company making it it will have a fair amount of characters, just necessary for the story...
> ...


um Kisame isn’t confirmed yet only Naruto,Sasuke,Sakura,Kakashi and Neji are confirmed so far

the water shark jutsu on the video was created by kakashi


----------



## nick65 (Mar 1, 2008)

didnt theyre came any new screens form the shonenjump all this time?
or any new screens/gameplay? this game is seriously lacking..
i think theyre making a real big game covering the entire pre timeskip naruto story,
but they should post some new stuff from time to time, this is just no respect for the fans.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 2, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> um Kisame isn?t confirmed yet only Naruto,Sasuke,Sakura,Kakashi and Neji are confirmed so far
> 
> the water shark jutsu on the video was created by kakashi



Oh really? XDD;;... ((Hasn't seen Itachi Returns arc so doesn't know Kisame's jutsus so that really can't help =X )).




nick65 said:


> didnt theyre came any new screens form the shonenjump all this time?
> or any new screens/gameplay? this game is seriously lacking..
> i think theyre making a real big game covering the entire pre timeskip naruto story,
> but they should post some new stuff from time to time, this is just no respect for the fans.



Lol, overkill much? 
They don't need to post stuff all the time and crap, they're probably holding out to a closer release date before they start pumping out promotional shit and screenshots, till they really start polishing the game and that. 
Coming to the conclusion the game is lacking, and they have no respect for the fans; lol. Saying things like that is disrespectful, on its own...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 3, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Oh really? XDD;;... ((Hasn't seen Itachi Returns arc so doesn't know Kisame's jutsus so that really can't help =X )).


well in the Itachi return arc Kisame did a diferent shark jutsu later in another arc he use the water shark jutsu Kakashi did in the video


----------



## spectaa (Mar 3, 2008)

why the hell does kakashi use suikodan by the way... at least it means kisame and itachi already came to konoha and the game goes that far at least.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2008)

spectaa said:


> why the hell does kakashi use suikodan by the way... at least it means kisame and itachi already came to konoha and the game goes that far at least.


i dunno what is suikodan and since rasengan is confirmed it confirm the Tsunade arc


----------



## nick65 (Mar 4, 2008)

and since sasuke does sharingan and chidori in the mountain stage where they both fought eachother.. it covers the entire pre timeskip naruto


----------



## Kyou (Mar 7, 2008)

nick65 said:


> and since sasuke does sharingan and chidori in the mountain stage where they both fought eachother.. it covers the entire pre timeskip naruto



Thats a huge chunk! Characters in this are gonna be so expansive.

 Incluuud Filler as a second story D8!... I like filler =X 

2 on 1 Battles are shown in the trailer 2, I wonder how much that's is going to go to, like 2 on 2, 3 on 3; etc.
At most I would go 4 on 4; Team + Sensei, or settle for 3 on 3; but that would be extremely crowded, zoom out?
But yeah, Sakura and Naruto vs Kakashi.
I'm thinking their will be 3 on 1, Trying to get the bell from Kakashi and such. 

This is developing alot better the Rise of a Ninja; I was so disappointed with that (I only just got past the Zabuza arc and was bored =T...)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 9, 2008)

well i hope CC2(the company) make sasuke fireball jutsu bigger because in the trailer it kinda small compared to what sasuke fireball


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 9, 2008)

I hope this game is seriously good because I've heard nothing but dissappointment over Rise of Ninja. And honestly speaking aren't most of the Naruto games generally crap anyway? I've learned to accept that... then again, I haven't played them all. Someone tell me about the good ones.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 9, 2008)

> I hope this game is seriously good because I've heard nothing but dissappointment over Rise of Ninja.


 That was by ubisoft...this is being made by CCS2, the creators of Narutimatte Hero! That is one of the best games ever IMO.


----------



## Jaga (Mar 9, 2008)

this game does look hot. i wonder what type of game it is...fighting or something more?


----------



## Kyou (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a fighting/adventure game, more leaning to the aspect of adventure... maybe the term I'm looking for is Adventure/RPG; It follows Naruto up to the Sasuke Retrieval Arc.
Yah.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Mar 14, 2008)

I hope they release more information soon, this looks like a game which is being really well done


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Suspense makes it even better XD


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

Nioce...Very Nioce.
too bad Sony...drop another 50$ and THEN I'll see
(about the 80 GB)

hehe.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

Get the money soon.


----------



## Riku (Mar 14, 2008)

i guess I'll have to.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, considering it won't be out for atleast another couple of months; so hopefully PS3 prices will drop.
I'm saving up nonetheless... =3.


----------



## Naruto12805 (Mar 15, 2008)

get the MGs4 ps3 bundle pack in june. Also yeah i heard this game is going to be awesome. I cant wait to play it becuase it looks just like the anime. I hope after this one they make another one with shippuden .


----------



## Kyou (Mar 16, 2008)

If all goes well with this one it is likely... although Shippuden- waiting to the end of the whole of Shippuden = End of Naruto most likely, and I'm not sure they'd wait that long, maybe half way through Shippuden to encompass enough story?
I hope they do make one for Shippuden... o_o;


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 16, 2008)

Kaki said:


> That was by ubisoft...this is being made by CCS2, the creators of Narutimatte Hero! That is one of the best games ever IMO.



Sounds promising... I haven't played Hero, so that just might be why I had low expectations.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 16, 2008)

S e a n said:


> If all goes well with this one it is likely... although Shippuden- waiting to the end of the whole of Shippuden = End of Naruto most likely, and I'm not sure they'd wait that long, maybe half way through Shippuden to encompass enough story?
> I hope they do make one for Shippuden... o_o;


i dont think it will have part 2 elements since the hokage room say that the game will be released later this year or someting here in North America

most liky they make a sequel of part 2 wend it over.Deidera will onw that game because of his flying and homing bombs ability and C3


----------



## nick65 (Mar 16, 2008)

why talk with no new info?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

That sounds great 

(too bad i have to wait to get my PS3  They have stopped shipping 80g because in Sep. they are coming out with a smaller 80g ps3 )


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome, I think I might get this game.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> That sounds great
> 
> (too bad i have to wait to get my PS3  They have stopped shipping 80g *because in Sep. they are coming out with a smaller 80g ps3* )



_*D'oh               !*_


----------



## Kyou (Mar 17, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dont think it will have part 2 elements since the hokage room say that the game will be released later this year or someting here in North America
> 
> most liky they make a sequel of part 2 wend it over.Deidera will onw that game because of his flying and homing bombs ability and C3



Lol, that's what I was saying xD;;... I was replying to Naruto12805 = "I hope after this one they make another one with shippuden "


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 17, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Lol, that's what I was saying xD;;... I was replying to Naruto12805 = "I hope after this one they make another one with shippuden "


yeah but i wonder how will they do Kisame flooding and Deidera Flying


----------



## Kyou (Mar 18, 2008)

It's way possible o_O... But, think we're getting ahead of ourselves XDD;;...

I wonder how it will be handled, I hope it is similar to.. let's say Uzumaki Chronicles 2 in which they have a party; but all simultaneous battle... Make the enemies strong enough and its not too horrible like that. 

I just don't want a repeat of Rise of a Ninja; in the way they focussed everything on Naruto; cutting out characters, and kick ass scenes.. Like; I want to be able to play in story mode as not only Naruto... Like; when Naruto get's seperated from Sasuke and Sakura in the Forest of DOOOOOOOOOM Death, I want to play as the ones that were more featured, and more important. Not Naruto >_>

And I think filler missions, should be optional. The repetitive same bandits of Naruto Rise of a Ninja who were apparently different people; just looked the same...

I think I sort of hope it to be more of an RPG themed game, have a party; equip better equipment, etc. etc.
 Skills learned; level ups 8D! But I doubt it XD


----------



## Strike of Chidori (Mar 18, 2008)

Hopefully it isn't just one of those Naruto games, hopefully it can actually bring some quality entertainment, no offense to people who like Naruto on console games, but there is just nothing special about them, maybe it has slight different interfaces than the average anime/manga game, but i really dont see the difference.


----------



## spectaa (Mar 18, 2008)

Strike of Chidori said:


> Hopefully it isn't just one of those Naruto games, hopefully it can actually bring some quality entertainment, no offense to people who like Naruto on console games, but there is just nothing special about them



Just stop playing naruto on DS dude. Cause saying there is nothing special about the narutimett series LOL. The first narutimett changed completely the way ougis/fury/ultimates were done in manga adaptations. There was a before, and an after.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 6, 2008)

the english title is *NARUTOltimate Ninja STORM*

and know they doing a survey on the box cover 3

also remenber they just concept illustrations that why the colors and drawing are like that.

this one my favorite


i also like this one


----------



## Kyou (Apr 7, 2008)

Naruto... Ultimate Ninja Storm.
Eh.
Can't fricken register on Hokage's Room.

Here are the other ones...

*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __ 









Just found the pattern in the links and changed it, just ab, bb, cb, Nice and easy XD;...

I like the look of the last one personally 8D!!


----------



## shinjojin (Apr 10, 2008)

Sweet, this game will truly kickass for sure! 

BTW:




S e a n said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I like this one the most!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 10, 2008)

shinjojin said:


> Sweet, this game will truly kickass for sure!
> 
> BTW:
> 
> ...


I like this one as well it suits the box the most because of non-spoilers.


----------



## Agitation (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are some unusual box art covers XD

Really nice tho- fan art type covers is something i'd never expected to see from the Naruto games line-up.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope they continue with the Narutimate accel series, i really like those games, but im looking foward to this one too, if they are just making the game based on part 1 atleast lets hope it covers the entire part 1, not like DBZ Burst Limit that only goes until Cell saga!


----------



## Helix (Apr 10, 2008)

Anyone know if the english version will have an option to have the japanese voices? If not, I'll just import it...


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 11, 2008)

Seeing as UN3 has a JPN option, and the game seems to be getting a worldwide release, and NamcoBandai Noted that it realizes that there is a high demand for Japanese voices, it ought to.

At least their games have good voice acting unlike the Nintendo and Microsoft ones


----------



## Kyou (Apr 11, 2008)

Proof to never trust Wikipedia:


XDD...

The characters unless its edited by the time you see it has like nearly every character confirmed, no sources but yeah with the tick XD

I wish they would confirm some more characters, I want Ino darnit~!!

It'd be fun if it swaps characters as you play through it, three on three battles are necessary I think too, considering how well Cyberconnect is in their work, I think, well hope they'll go to fine details.

Like Forest of Death, I wanna play as Ino with Shika and Choji as backup against the Sound Genin. It'd be so awesome,

It seems its being made for English and Japanese release at approx. same time, I mean. They're being extremely extensive with getting English opinions; seems strange they should care before game is released, so seems like it has a international release XD.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's you some bullshots.  The only things real in those pics are _parts_ of the environments, so really that does us no good.


----------



## Rock Lee (Apr 11, 2008)

"Ultimate Ninja Storm" seems like a title for a power rangers game.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wanna play with Rock Lee/Gai & Kakashi/Sasuke.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> The only things real in those pics are _parts_ of the environments, so really that does us no good.


and how do you know that?


----------



## Slam (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## nick65 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow major info, 25characters. but iwas hoping for new gameplay vidz/screens


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> "Ultimate Ninja Storm" seems like a title for a power rangers game.



That's what i was thinking. Also there's still Accel 1 & 2 that need to come out. Of course  once shippuuden is out because in america games can't have spoilers.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> and how do you know that?


I have two eyes and a brain.

There is aliasing on the environment, but absolutely none on the focus characters.  The two pictures with Naruto in the Leaf Village have slightly different color tints.  Also in those same two images, the placement of the mountains in the back isn't consistent between the two, so that was shopped in as well.

Also if you watch the minimal gameplay footage that they have released, you can clearly tell that the Naruto model they are using is not what is shown in these images.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 12, 2008)

I liked it better when they used the manga style


----------



## nick65 (Apr 12, 2008)

its probabebly a bit fotoshopt but this is aps3 andhave you seen the stage6 trailer of the game instead of the you tube and jump link?


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 12, 2008)

nick65 said:


> its probabebly a bit fotoshopt but this is aps3 andhave you seen the stage6 trailer of the game instead of the you tube and jump link?


Stage6 is dead Q_Q

I can see the differences on YouTube anyways.  It will look _good_, but those "screenshots" are very misleading.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Here's you some bullshots.  The only things real in those pics are _parts_ of the environments, so really that does us no good.


any one have theose pictures whit not the trademarks?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 12, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one have theose pictures whit not the trademarks?



here is your answer 


LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 12, 2008)

nick65 said:


> wow major info, 25characters. but iwas hoping for new gameplay vidz/screens


i dunno i think i could ment 25 characters whit transformations.


----------



## Kyou (Apr 12, 2008)

> Master 25 Fully Transformable Warriors: Behold your characters transforming into powerful superior warriors in battle! All characters will possess amazing power that will expand the very scale of a battle to the next level!



That leads me to think that each character has a transformation, but means there will be 25 characters, 
Like it says 25 Fully Transformable Warriors, meaning those 25 characters can transform then it says that also.
So it pretty much says each 25 character will have like... a stronger version of them self or something?

25 Charaters.
No doubt it has;
Naruto.
Sasuke.
Sakura.
Kakashi.
Neji

That leaves 20 characters to get out there.
At a guess; so this is my guess XD;;...
-Orochimaru *
-Gaara *
-Kiba *
-Haku *
-Zabuza *
-Itachi *
-Kisame *
-Tayuya
-Sakon
-Kimi *
-Jirobo
-Kidomaru
-Third Hokage? 
-Rock Lee *
-Ino 
-Gai 
-Shikamaru *
-Choji
- Temari 
- Tsunade *
   +Jiraiya would be a definite so one of those above is gone ;_;

----

-I think the three Sannin are a given, considering how important they are.

-Third Hokage may be able to be kicked off, his fight could be merely an animation, and that, makes sense to me just to show his little animation for a fight, doesn't need a full character for one character.

-Gaara is an important character across the Chuunin and Destruction of Konoha arc, so he's a likely definite. While Temari has a fight with Sasuke (Wasn't that filler though?) they might like to include and she also comes to Shika's rescue later, although she can be kicked off as just another animation too as she barely fights in that battle she just does a summon and couple of Wind Scythes.

-Haku and Zabuza- almost definite.

-Itachi is a definite to me, Kakashi is barely through it so they would need for Kakashi to have a battle, so Itachi yeah, and also Sasuke going against him, Itachi's important in conclusion XD.
Kisame not so much... but you never know. Asuma and Kurenai would probably go after him; just like an animation again.

-The Sound 5 are pretty important which also pulls Choji, Kiba and Shikamaru to fill that arc completely as they're important in that arc, among others (for Kiba).

-Rock Lee also important in Sound 5, but also various else like Chuunin arc, Gai also for the Destruction of Konoha arc with Kakashi, but not for sure... they might just have him as an character model fighting, not a complete fighter though.

-Ino I only think will be in it cause I'm bias 8D... But really, considering how little Sakura does; I think they'll want her to be used occasionally, like Sakura is used so little and considering she's a main character so they might include Ino on the basis of that, but makes me wonder, Sasuke's fight with Aoi or whoever he fought would have to be made for that then... By that law, but maybe they'll cut that fight as Aoi is so little used '-'... 
----
I like the Idea of the three characters, and giving them orders; that sounds so awesome.
What do you guys think the characters will be ;_;..


----------



## Hellion (Apr 13, 2008)

Man I am just excited that they are gonna have teams in battle.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 13, 2008)

> Master 25 Fully Transformable Warriors: Behold your characters transforming into powerful superior warriors in battle! All characters will possess amazing power that will expand the very scale of a battle to the next level!



Maybe by "25 Fully Transformable Warriors" they mean that there is 25 characters with transformations or power ups while the rest is just regular characters with no transormation or power ups...

25 Characters with Transformations / Power Ups:

*Spoiler*: __ 



01 - Naruto = Kyuubi Mode
02 - Sasuke = Cursed Seal/2
03 - Saukra = Shannaro Mode?
04 - Kakashi = Sharingan Mode
05 - Neji = Byakugan
06 - Lee = Gates
07 - Gai = Gates
08 - Chouji = Butterfly
09 - Hinata = Byakugan
10 - Kiba = Fused with Akamaru?
11 - Gaara = Shukaku Mode(half Shukaku)
12 - Anko = Cursed Seal
13 - Kidoumaru = Cursed Seal/2
14 - Ukon/Sakon = Cursed Seal/2
15 - Jiroubou = Cursed Seal/2
16 - Tayuya = Cursed Seal/2
17 - Kimimaro = Cursed Seal/2
18 - Sarutobi/Sandaime Hokage = Enma Staff Mode
19 - Orochimaru = Kusunagi Mode
20 - Tsunade = Seal Released?
21 - Shodaime Hokage = Mokuton Mode?
22 - Nidaime Hokage = Water God Mode?
23 - Yondaime Hokage = Yellow Flash Mode?
24 - Itachi = Sharingan Mode/Mangekyuu Sharingan Mode
25 - "Secret Character" with "Secret Transformation"?




I want more than 25 characters   

I'm excited'bout the team battles too, I can't wait to create my ultimate team and beat everyones ass in Online mode if there is going to be any ^^

LS^^


----------



## Kyou (Apr 13, 2008)

I think every character that doesn't have an obvious transformation would be dubbed as "Rage Mode"
Or something like that...Just to make it fair.

Like 
Shikamaru- Maybe Strategic Mode, or something that doesn't sound bad XD;;... But yeah... It might not need a name for them all, but just let it be know that there is a change in fighting style by a small avi.
Like Shika who only has his strategy and that could do that pose of his.

Ino- Just go spazzy and start yelling at opponent for her avi.


As for online play, its a Nexgen console, they would have to add it in one would assume, plus considering how it is being constantly compared to Rise of a Ninja; they would want to outdo them. 8D!... 

It's so hard finding people to verse and that o-O... Online play makes things so much easier, so I assume they will XD, well hope. But yeah pretty high reason to.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

so is this another fighter, or is something like path of the ninja for xbox 360 or clash of the ninja for ds
these fighters are really getting lame


----------



## Kyou (Apr 13, 2008)

It's more RPG-Adventure, similar to that of Rise of a Ninja on the 360, except most likely better 8D


----------



## nick65 (Apr 13, 2008)

no old hokages please but im sure they will add al the old 3 man cell teams. temari, kankuro ,gaara.     '    shikamaru,chouji, ino.         '          naruto, sakura, sasuke.      ,       neji, tenten,lee.         '         shino,hinata,kiba(ghat people forgot these characters in theyre lists, shame on you) .


----------



## Kyou (Apr 13, 2008)

Some of those characters aren't too featured. o_o;... But I still love your list XDDD.... Considering I like Tenten XD.

But I think the other characters like Sound 5 and that are more important and will definitely be in it before characters that aren't used that much like Shino, Tenten, Kankuro.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Apr 13, 2008)

I think that every character we have seen in a fight scene is important.. Even Anko who just fought Orochimaru for few minuts.. EVEN KONOHAMARU...

I hope that besides the Online mode we will get a "Create a Custom Character" Mode where we can create our own Ultimate Custom Ninja.. it would be much more awsome to play as them instead of the original characters on the Online Mode.. OMG Itachi vs Itachi 

LS^^


----------



## Even (Apr 13, 2008)

I think we'll get:
1. Naruto
2. Sakura
3. Sasuke
4. Neji
5. Tenten 
6. Lee
7. Hinata
8. Kiba
9. Shino
10. Gaara
11. Kankurou
12. Temari
13. Kakashi
14. Gai
15. Itachi
16. Kisame
17. Zabuza
18. Haku
19. Jiraiya
20. Tsunade
21. Orochimaru
22. Jiroubo
23. Kidoumaru
24. Tayuya
25. Kimimaro


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 13, 2008)

Why would somebody play a Naruto game... 
Oh well...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 13, 2008)

S e a n said:


> -Third Hokage may be able to be kicked off, his fight could be merely an animation, and that, makes sense to me just to show his little animation for a fight, doesn't need a full character for one character.


um no the third hokage is awesome

but character like Guy,Asuma and Kurenai dint do much but Guy have the same tai jutsus as lee so he shoud have them whit the turtle summon.


but wo know there could be more than 25 characters.

2nd Hokage and 2nd Hokage for the win.

Oboro,Dosu and Zaku would be good aditions too.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 13, 2008)

nice i heard the xbox 360 game was really good, and if this is like that i def. get this one


----------



## Kyou (Apr 14, 2008)

I think character models will be built,
But expanding from 25 characters which they have said they are planning on, which I don't think they will expand to a huge amount of characters like 30-40 to include more minor characters like Anko, Konohamaru, etc. (( No matter how cool Anko is D8... ))

But I don't think there will be too much more (truthfully I'm doubting their will be many more simply as it is never mentioned "Master 25+" or "Play as more then 25 of your favourite yada yada"
But... you never know, maybe only 25 chars will be transformable, where the rest just normal?
But... I'm not sure trimming it down to 25 seems very short. Considering I think the fight with Zaku, Kin and Dosu would be wise.
They can't fit in all 3 genin teams which I think would be too awesome too? So maybe they just don't all transform... But I don't think they will cut out characters like Kin and Zaku like... if they do include them as fighters, you'd think they would include them in the fighting roster... So they would probably be cut out to reach 25 chars...

~_~. Depressing. XD


---

They also took down the official PS3 website for the game. How strange, did they accident put it up, maybe needs some edits too *-*


----------



## nick65 (Apr 15, 2008)

HEY naruto ultimate ninja storm was taking of the playstation official site that slam posted. what does that mean?:S


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2008)

new trailer:


----------



## Ziko (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone posted this yet?


WOW! Maybe its time to get a PS Trips! 

Edit: Damn, 1 minute too late xD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 15, 2008)

Saw the trailer a while ago and I have to say it's more awesome than I figured. Badass 

Nice to see a bit more of the game shown and right now seems as though there's a countdown on the official site. 18 hours left.


----------



## RodMack (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't even know what this game is gonna be called in Japan. In NA it's gonna be called Ultimate Ninja Storm, correct?


----------



## Hellion (Apr 15, 2008)

Man that was pretty good looking.  And it is made by CC2 so I am pretty sure I am picking this up


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2008)

ZA WARUDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Countdown running.


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 15, 2008)

destinator said:


> new trailer:



lol nowhere near as good as the "screenshots", but looks good for the tech it's running on.  Unfortunately, its just another Naruto game.  There will plenty more of them too =\


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2008)

destinator said:


> ZA WARUDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Countdown running.



I really like the cinematic and fluid look of the fighting especially the last part and Sasuke's pile driver. It could really work well in the story mode.


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> lol nowhere near as good as the "screenshots", but looks good for the tech it's running on.  Unfortunately, its just another Naruto game.  There will plenty more of them too =\



I havent seen a single anime based game yet that loooks just like fantastic as PS3 Project does. And at least to me it looks damn kickass and I woulnt mind more games like this one (especially if they would be Bleach or Onepiece games ).


----------



## Kyou (Apr 15, 2008)

How amazing... That looks awesome.

Confirms Rock Lee.... 
I wonder if they will release all characters and dates when they open the game website o_o... I'm hoping for Ino dangit! 

But they keep the anime in it so well, Loool at Sakura near the end with he fists and cheering XD..

The graphics are so amazing ;_;.


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 15, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> I really like the cinematic and fluid look of the fighting especially the last part and Sasuke's pile driver. It could really work well in the story mode.


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 15, 2008)

^Anything goes in a Ninja fight. 
Ah, the thread got a proper title now.


----------



## destinator (Apr 15, 2008)

Wanted to capture that too when I saw it in the video XD!


----------



## Kyou (Apr 15, 2008)

XDDD.... Sasuke likes the cock 

But look how anime it is ;_;... Ingame too. So awesome >_<;


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 15, 2008)

it cool how the clothes move although naruto's jacket moves but not his shirt underneath, weird


----------



## schon (Apr 16, 2008)

Man this game looks so bad ass! I'm getting it the day it comes out.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 16, 2008)

i literally wet my pants when i saw that trailer (am not kidding...lol)

...anyways...i might be adding a PS3 to my wish list this year... YOSH!


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

THE BEST GAME EVER MADE


----------



## Destined Hokage (Apr 16, 2008)

this will probably be a must have for any naruto fan.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks amazing hopefully it has jap va + English subs and I'll be sold


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Apr 16, 2008)

nick65 said:


> THE BEST GAME EVER MADE



Lol. Wrong.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 16, 2008)

Tifa said:


> Lol. Wrong.



Maybe it is on the PS3


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

im so happy that the first console i choose to buy was a ps3, at first i was not cuz rise of a ninja came out for xbox360 but that turned out shitty. and this makes my day.
buhh when it was nine oclock this morning it said nin more hours. 
now its one oclock(in the netherlands where i live) and the its still 9 hours and fifty minutes. did they turned it a bit back up?
a who cares aslong as the site has more info that the japanese one cuz that just has 2 screenshots. btw WE HAVE MORE INFO than the jap people


----------



## SilverSerpent (Apr 16, 2008)

Just saw the trailer, the game looks amazing.

Is it just me or was one of the stages the area outside the cave, where Akatsuki seals Gaara's Bijuu?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2008)

that railer was awesome.

one of my favorites moments in the trailer is wend neji was jumping the wall of the house ,the rasengan vs chidori and rock lee and naruto wall walking.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

no the bijuu stage is really there at 00:54 where gaara lost his one. 
its where a naruto clone hits lee too the air with a kick and naruto kicks him down again(naruto rendan i guess)
i think its just how the stage was supposed too look when it was pre timeskip since theres no water
buhh it says 2 more hours now


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 16, 2008)

This game looks really awesome and I hope its better than previous Naruto titles because they all had some clear flaws that could be fixed. I don't know why its so hard for them to make a solid Anime fighter...its like they keep using this lame template in all of them.


----------



## Moac (Apr 16, 2008)

hope this game has Online battles!  We can make a Naruto Fan "clan".


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Apr 16, 2008)

Online battles will be fun.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2008)

the site opened Link removed


----------



## Moac (Apr 16, 2008)

What is the password on the site;Link removed.

it tells me that i will never become hokage.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2008)

Moac said:


> What is the password on the site;Link removed.
> 
> it tells me that i will never become hokage.


some one on gamespot posted this Leaf symbol - Tiger Tiger Dragon


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

so far i got nothing.


----------



## Even (Apr 16, 2008)

game looks awesome  This is gonna be a must-buy Looks much better than Rise of a Ninja, imo...


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks super cool makes me want a ps3 too bad I'm poor


----------



## Moac (Apr 16, 2008)

So what does the Site contain? i cant enter it yet.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2008)

shino,shukaku and gamabunta got confirmed. but dunno if gamabunta and shukaku are playable.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

i enter the password but i just get the blue screen


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

never mind it works


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

wooot shino confirmed! shukaka! gamabunta!


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

shukaka lolz


----------



## destinator (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Moac (Apr 16, 2008)

omg. a quick question: did the naruto for 360 or PS2 have battles vs bijuu?.  what if they make this game more like a God of war? would be awesome!!!


----------



## Moac (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone know how I can extract the background wallpaper with the logo of the game?


----------



## JustPimpin (Apr 16, 2008)

It looks good, maybe better than Rise of a ninja(which of really awesome, just short)


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

printscreen and paste it in paint.
and yes you could fight as a bijuu in ultimate ninja 3, accel and accel 2. not in rise of a ninja they had special move seqeunce for that. in ultimate ninja accel and accel 2 you  could control em for a short period tho.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 16, 2008)

gamabunta and Shukaku arent as big as the anime(i think?) but at least they bigger than the great apes in DBZ Tenkaichi series.

i hope we can control Gamabunta and Shukaku wend summon.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 16, 2008)

i think we can control atleast shukakus since naruto seems like he just sended to clones at him.(because of the two clouds before him)if not it just looks like naruto is walking around there. i just hope you can control em better and a bit longer than in the narutimate/ ultimate ninja ps2, and accel games.

at just pimpimpompin, or something. OFCOURSE its better than rise of a low ninja. its made by cc2 the best naruto game developer by far. rise of ninja was shitty with just one justu(for most characters)and repetetive attacks(like the throw seqeunce than almost every character had the same.
and look at the trailer/screenshot. its better.
i just hope its not like tenkaichi that you get a view behind a person so that in vs mode you can a line the middle. i hope that you look at em from a distance like rise of ninja(the only good part of the game)


----------



## Kyou (Apr 16, 2008)

Considering Shino of all characters is confirmed, I think the whole genin 9 will be in, the only character Shino is less minor then is Tenten o_o... 

It still looks awesome >_____<;;... Which they'd confirm characters though D8


----------



## MS81 (Apr 16, 2008)

nobody got the pics of Lee?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 16, 2008)

Lee is in the trailer not screenshots


----------



## destinator (Apr 16, 2008)

ign preview, most importantly: no online but DLC and we get assists once again


----------



## Pein (Apr 16, 2008)

hopefully we get the Japanese voice acting


----------



## Kyou (Apr 16, 2008)

No online is sad. D8

Wonder what they mean by DLC being something interesting...
Still, really sad about no online play o_o... They really need to pick up that soon ~_~... RoaN was so unbalanced it wasn't worth it D8.

The amount of characters is redeeming, and the general game play is totally awesome, online would have added alot though.


----------



## Random Member (Apr 16, 2008)

Slam said:


> Link removed







			
				1up said:
			
		

> While it doesn't exactly re-invent the licensed anime fighter, Storm expands its scope to encompass a metric ton of Naruto content: *The game's single-player story spans from the series beginning all the way through issue #135 of Naruto Shippuden.*



What exactly is this suppose to mean? I'm a bit confused. Sorry if it's a dumb question.


----------



## Kyou (Apr 17, 2008)

It means they messed up and wrote the wrong thing.

Means Episode 135 of Naruto.


----------



## Vasp (Apr 17, 2008)

So basically right up to the end of Part 1. More or less what everyone was guessing


----------



## Moondoggie (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm still really looking forward to Ultimate Ninja Storm, and I think it will turn out well.
But in general I wish more game companies would take more chances with online, without relying on a bit of FPS/Racing/Sports safety net. But I digress, I'm sure the game will keep me busy for quite some time from Cyberconnect2's track record.


----------



## crono220 (Apr 17, 2008)

these screens.........wow, so freaking awesome, I wonder if this game will cover all of part 1?


----------



## Vasp (Apr 17, 2008)

crono220 said:
			
		

> these screens.........wow, so freaking awesome, I wonder if this game will cover all of part 1?



No, it's only covering up to episode 135 of the series...

...oh wait.

We honestly just went over this on the last page


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 18, 2008)

Damn, I don't have a PS3.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 18, 2008)

new info: game will be released later THIS year: this

the game is also shown working again on the official playstation site: 



confirmed bu ultimat ninaj storm site aswell THIS FALL release: Come check out the official trailer for 
NARUTO™: Ultimate Ninja® STORM! 


Namco Bandai Games announced NARUTO™: Ultimate Ninja® STORM for the PLAYSTATION®3 computer entertainment system today. Naruto's PLAYSTATION 3 debut revolutionizes ninja action with full 3D combat, free-roaming exploration and incredible anime graphics. 


"Naruto's PLAYSTATION 3 system debut truly blurs the line between gaming and animation to deliver the most immersive and authentic interactive experience the franchise has ever seen," said Todd Thorson, Director of Marketing and Public Relations with NAMCO BANDAI Games America, Inc. "Players will marvel at the game's jaw-dropping graphics, fast-paced 3D fighting and new open-world exploration as they experience a classic NARUTO storyline with all of their favorite characters and environments." 


Developed by CyberConnect2, NARUTO: Ultimate Ninja STORM will launch exclusively for the PLAYSTATION 3 system this fall. For more information please visit: Link removed

ultimate ninja storm interview from gametrailers



a demo will be coming in the summer, and the game in october


----------



## Vasp (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, this fall? That is kinda shocking, but in a very exciting way


----------



## Agitation (Apr 18, 2008)

CyberConnect2? One of my favourite game companies. I'm sure they'll do a good job on this game. ^_^


----------



## King Bookah (Apr 18, 2008)

A demo this summer? Somehow I don't believe it. I need to do some research


----------



## Senju (Apr 18, 2008)

I thought I'd wait till FFXIII to get a PS3, but maybe now I will have to bite the bullet and buy one sooner...


----------



## Slam (Apr 18, 2008)

Another preview.

JP voices confirmed/other stuff.


----------



## kairi79 (Apr 18, 2008)

looks awesome. ill probably get one when it comes out.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 19, 2008)

so we still dont know if vs will have a line in the middle of the screen, like in tenkaichi. cuz i hated that.


----------



## Kyou (Apr 19, 2008)

Only selecting the important aspects. Hm,hope it doesn't cut out too much o_o.

And it sounds like they're planning only to use Naruto... as like the main... I wonder if they will swap, for Sakura and Sasuke's scene with Orochimaru, Sasuke/Sakura's chuunin fights, etc.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 19, 2008)

According to GameSpot this game is out New Year's Eve, Although on GamesRadar it says October.they say you can play though episodes 1-135 but what are they going to do for episodes where barely anything happens like 35, 53 or episodes in the zabuza arc where inari cries.


----------



## nick65 (Apr 19, 2008)

theyll keep em out ofcourse;P


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is an anime or not. More of a reason to get a PS3 lol.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 19, 2008)

360 has ubisoft and ps3 has namcobandai/cyberconnect2 to develop sweet naruto games.

it sucks that the wii will never get a kick ass game since they got some cheap ass studio developing naruto games.

ps3... u might be coming to my house soon ^_^


----------



## Kyou (Apr 20, 2008)

Personally, I'm slowly saving just to afford the PS3 XD... It's like $1000 Australian dollars, I only manage around 100 bucks per week ~_~... 
And asif I save every cent ~_~...

But looks like I've got to the end of the year (( If not the next year 'cause Aus is so on the ball with games, UN3 around July I think. XD ))


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Apr 20, 2008)

They need to put online multiplayer in this game...in this day and age, pretty much NO game should lack some sort of online play, ESPECIALLY a fighting game...


----------



## Raiyu (Apr 20, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> They need to put online multiplayer in this game...in this day and age, pretty much NO game should lack some sort of online play, ESPECIALLY a fighting game...



Even so theres still people who can't get online or the it lags and theres no fun in that.


----------



## Moac (Apr 20, 2008)

Slam said:


> Another preview.
> 
> JP voices confirmed/other stuff.



Omg  , Japanese Voice over, Awesome. I am getting this game, first day. even If I have to import it.  dam europe.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 3, 2008)

so which character you people think gonna make it.
i think this will be the 25 characters

1.Naruto
2.Sasuke
3.Sakura
4.Kakashi
5.Haku
6.Zabuza
7.Rock Lee
8.Neji
9.Gaara of the Dessert
10.Shikamaru
11.Chouji
12.Kiba
13.Temari
14.Orochimaru
15.The Third Hokage
16.Jiraiya
17.Tsunade
18.Sakon/Ukon
19.Jirobo
20.Kidomaru
21.Tayuya
23.Kimimaro
24.Kabuto or Itachi
25.Kankuro 

the other like Guy,Asuma should be Assist and DLC(suck to people like me that dont have fast connections


----------



## Kyou (May 4, 2008)

Judging by the inclusion of Shino of all people... I think it'll go like this...

1.) Naruto
2.) Sasuke
3.) Sakura
4.) Kakashi
5.) Ino
6.) Shikamaru
7.) Choji
8.) Kiba
9.) Hinata
10.) Shino
11.) Rock Lee
12.) Neji
13.) Tenten
14.) Gaara
15.) Kankuro
16.) Temari
17.) Itachi
18.) Kisame
19.) Jiraiya
20.) Tsunade
21.) Orochimaru
22.) Third Hokage
23.) Kimmimaro
24.) Gai
25.) Kabuto

---
I think, characters like.... Sound 4, and Haku and Zabuza might be deemed not popular enough, 
Like; I'm only assuming Shino is playable and not just seen in animations... So yeah all genin are given if he is 8D;;


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 6, 2008)

24 new pictures the last4 in page 2


----------



## Anki Rendan (May 6, 2008)

Fuck yeah, Tenten!


----------



## Even (May 6, 2008)

Looks like Orochimaru and Jiraiya are confirmed too


----------



## Agitation (May 6, 2008)

The character graphics look amazing. =)


----------



## Hellion (May 6, 2008)

Man they actually have CS1 Sasuke color me impressed


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 6, 2008)

the European date was confirmed to be Novenber.


----------



## Dark Oblivion (May 6, 2008)

Oh lawd, more Sony bullshit.

I thought we were supposed to be treated to a game which blurs the line between game and anime? You can see the jagged edges on this latest batch of screens. What a disappointment.


----------



## Gutsu (May 6, 2008)

Dark Oblivion said:


> Oh lawd, more Sony bullshit.
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be treated to a game which blurs the line between game and anime? You can see the jagged edges on this latest batch of screens. What a disappointment.



It's not even made by Sony you dumbass.


----------



## UnblessedSoul (May 7, 2008)

Dark Oblivion said:


> Oh lawd, more Sony bullshit.
> 
> I thought we were supposed to be treated to a game which blurs the line between game and anime? You can see the jagged edges on this latest batch of screens. What a disappointment.



If you have seen the game in motion from the trailers, you would know the screenshots don't do it justice


----------



## Kyou (May 7, 2008)

Tenten + Shino pretty much confirms all Konoha 12 ~_~;;..

The screenshots do look dodgy compared to motion, Probably because as it moves the line  moves and they try to blend it, that might come out very spikey looking.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 7, 2008)

any one notice that Sasuke Partial Curse Mark 1 is missing a sharingan,it have 1 yellow eye when sasuke use the sharingan it should have been in both.


----------



## Superior (May 7, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one notice that Sasuke Partial Curse Mark 1 is missing a sharingan,it have 1 yellow eye when sasuke use the sharingan it should have been in both.


Really? I didn't notice


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 8, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one notice that Sasuke Partial Curse Mark 1 is missing a sharingan,it have 1 yellow eye when sasuke use the sharingan it should have been in both.



I noticed it too, I hope that they will fix it <_<

LS^^


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 8, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> its because he's half way through transforming you idiots



you are the one being an idiot who doesn't know that if Sasuke has his sharingan activated his yellow eyes will disappear and both of his eyes will have the sharingan even though he is half transformed or not <_<

LS^^

EDIT: if he didn't have his sharingan activated then it is right that one of his eyes is yellow while the other one is black/normal.


----------



## Kyou (May 9, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> its because he's half way through transforming you idiots



Suck a fat one you poopie D8.

-----

Still the amount of flow, and effort that has obviously gone into it is amazing.
They may still fix it, I really think when making things like this; they should just like constantly monitor a forum of people that'll find the small things; like the fans to notice any faults... Then change it XD;;..

But seriously; I'm totally amazed by how great the graphics are, hopefully they're lips will move with the words.
RoaN you lazy peoples...


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 9, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Judging by the inclusion of Shino of all people... I think it'll go like this...
> 
> 1.) Naruto
> 2.) Sasuke
> ...


but whit those character the game story mode would be short and broken.


----------



## Hellion (May 9, 2008)

No need to name call when you are obviously the person who is wrong 

2

His Sharingan always stays activated

Heres an even better example: Slight Part 2 spoiler for those who aren't there yet

Link removed


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 10, 2008)

wend Sasuke used chidori on Neji in the second trailer Neji head disapeared.


----------



## Kyou (May 11, 2008)

NEJI DOESN'T NEED A HEAD!! 

And as for Story mode, I think some characters will just be left out... like as playable but be  versed... but that doesn't make sense...
There has to be more then 25.


----------



## nick65 (May 11, 2008)

fatalitys will be in then


----------



## fxu (May 14, 2008)

Ah shit .... I don't wanna buy a PS3 now ;_;

No money for it!!!!!


----------



## Kamina (May 14, 2008)

fxu said:


> Ah shit .... I don't wanna buy a PS3 now ;_;
> 
> No money for it!!!!!



*Cough* Xbox *Cough*


----------



## Enishi (May 14, 2008)

> *Cough* Xbox *Cough*



What's the point of this post?

This game is ps3 only


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (May 14, 2008)

yeah, way to embarass yourself. 


but alas, Rise of a Ninja is Xbox 360 only


----------



## kairi79 (May 15, 2008)

anyone seen the naruto trailer at the store?


----------



## Moondoggie (May 15, 2008)

kairi79 said:


> anyone seen the naruto trailer at the store?



As in the PSN store?
I believe it's the 2nd trailer that was released and put on the official site a few weeks ago. Nice to see it in higher quality though.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 29, 2008)

do you think swiming and flying will be in the game or at least capable of the game engine.

it would be awesome for the character that can do that.


----------



## Vasp (May 30, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:
			
		

> do you think swiming and flying will be in the game or at least capable of the game engine.
> 
> it would be awesome for the character that can do that.



I doubt swimming will be involved much, with the whole running on water thing. Flying I can see though, as long as the character is actually capable of doing so, aka, Deidara and his clay bird. Albeit, Deidara isn't in part one, and as far as I can remember, no character in part one ever actually had a jutsu involving flight, so I kinda doubt that will be in the game either.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 4, 2008)

here is a Q&A 



it don't reveal much.


----------



## fxu (Jun 11, 2008)

I bought a PS3 2 weeks ago...

I put this game on MyGameQ on GameFly... so as soon it comes out, they'll send it.

Once the price drops (a year or less after release) I'll buy it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 20, 2008)

It look like a demo is coming to qore .

the picture was posted by some one in GameSpot/Faqs


also the demo will be in Japan Expo in Paris,France.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 20, 2008)

So it would be in the July episode?


----------



## Rule (Jun 20, 2008)

I am glad this is for the PS triple!!!


----------



## destinator (Jun 25, 2008)

Gametrailers will have a new video this week!!! 

They put up a short preview for this weeks gametrailer tv, it will feature a new trailer for Ninja Storm.

Preview:  (short scene is at the end)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 25, 2008)

destinator said:


> Gametrailers will have a new video this week!!!
> 
> They put up a short preview for this weeks gametrailer tv, it will feature a new trailer for Ninja Storm.
> 
> Preview:  (short scene is at the end)


thanks for the info i hope afther Gametrailer TV pass they post a separate video.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally some news.  Naruto games have been lacking in the information department


----------



## MS81 (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah I can't w8 till.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 26, 2008)

News : Ultimate Ninja Storm will be playable in the Japan Expo 9th Impact ( 3rd to 7th July ): Paris/France.

Can't wait to try this shit !


----------



## Ziko (Jun 26, 2008)

New trailer on Gametrailerstv tomorrow.
Watch at Gametrailers.com!


----------



## Superior (Jun 26, 2008)

Ziko said:


> New trailer on Gametrailerstv tomorrow.
> Watch at Gametrailers.com!


*Thanks for telling me.*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 26, 2008)

I just might stay up to watch this.


----------



## destinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Ziko said:


> New trailer on Gametrailerstv tomorrow.
> Watch at Gametrailers.com!



Reading at least one page before this would help greatly to notice this was posted already >.<

Anyways...



Seems they will have NUNS footage too (hopefully new), airs soon.

*Wow that was awesome, the demo is going to be niiiice . (even I hate 3d).*


----------



## kairi79 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2008)

Indeed, this game looks very, very awesome.  The Rasengan/Raikiri clash was pure win!  Hopefully it'll be button mashing so I know I'll win every single one. XD

The demo apparently comes out on the 17th of July and even earlier for those who are Qore subscribers (July 3rd).


----------



## WanGoKonoha (Jun 27, 2008)

This game sounds like it is gonna be pretty solid. My only hope is that they give it some challenge. Ultimate Ninja 3 was fun and had alot of enjoyable elements, but I felt that overall 2 > 3 in fighting difficulty with extra nods toward finishing fight requirements (although i really hated that damn "hit each other at same time" requirement ). Regardless tho I cant wait to see this one on PS3 in all its sex.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah the gameplay is amasing i really like how naruto have may shadow clone attacks like his Naruto clone BodyS lam and Shadow Clone Chain.


----------



## Moac (Jun 27, 2008)

omg the gameplay of this game is  ROCK SOLID. God dammm, this game made me pee a little. jk.. cant wait until the release I MUST now go get a PS3..

THANK GOD there are JAP voices.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jun 27, 2008)

i hope this game is going to be good. i hope that they fix the support character system and it won't be like the one on accel 2.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn I want.  The gameplay looks awesome.  I am going to subscribe to core also so I can get it on the 3rd.  

The Kyuubi Naruto pek


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 27, 2008)

This game looks freakin sweet.That rasengon/chidori clash was pure awesomeness.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the support character is like accel 2, I dont really like it, but if they in this case , it seems more evasible, so its managable, plus they add to you combos better than accel 2, I m going to play the demo constantly when it gets out


----------



## Moac (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is a  higher Res, Video of the GameSpot naruto Preview;


----------



## Hellion (Jun 27, 2008)

Rock Lee said:


> This game looks freakin sweet.That rasengon/*chidori *clash was pure awesomeness.



Raikiri


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 27, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Raikiri



I stand corrected.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 27, 2008)

gamespot posted new videos


----------



## slickcat (Jun 27, 2008)

seems there are no destructible environments.. ohh well i hope they add that to the final game. hopefully


----------



## destinator (Jun 27, 2008)

and new screenshots as well:


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 27, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> gamespot posted new videos



Wow, the US voices make my soul weep.  I'm keeping them on forever when I play. 

For some reason though, the angles and evasion gameplay kinda remind me of Ninja Gaiden when you're fighting small bosses... but with a better camera angle. xD


----------



## destinator (Jun 28, 2008)

Just awesome ...


----------



## nick65 (Jun 28, 2008)

surely pure win, i just hope the demo has a vs mode and not like gaara vs naruto story mode fight


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 28, 2008)

nick65 said:


> surely pure win, i just hope the demo has a vs mode and not like gaara vs naruto story mode fight



Uh, if you've watched the video, you've been watching the demo which has 2 player versus.  It's only Naruto vs Kakashi though.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm pretty much sold after seeing the gameplay on Gamespot and the new trailer. I'm really impressed by what CC2 have done with the series. The story mode looks like it will be quite a ride.


----------



## nick65 (Jun 28, 2008)

its just amazin that the demo is coming so ealry the 17th just like 3 more weeks or so


----------



## Even (Jun 28, 2008)

holy shit!!!! Naruto vs. Shukaku looks friggin SWEEET!!!!


----------



## Ziko (Jun 28, 2008)

Gamespot has alot of gameplay vids from the demo up.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 28, 2008)

The graphics don't look as awesome as the first "screens" released by the developers.  It looks on par or a little worse than the xbox game in my opinion.  

That's disappointing.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 28, 2008)

The American Gaara is better than the Japanese one.  Those that disagree need to watch the trailer

Also from the trailer when see that Oro and J-man are playable


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 28, 2008)

Yea the American Gaara an Sasuke are 10 times better than Thier japanese counter parts. By the way got a bunch of new vids here


x


----------



## nick65 (Jun 28, 2008)

those are old btw choji is confirmed aswelL hes like one/2 second shown in the vid


----------



## Kyou (Jun 28, 2008)

Ah, Just saw him. Choji too then~ Wow.

So far;
Naruto 
Sakura
Sasuke
Kakashi

Neji
Tenten
Lee
Guy**

Shikamaru
Choji

Shino

So we're only missing Ino, Hinata and Kiba from the Konoha 12... and then missing Temari and Kankuro.. Then Genin 15.

I think Guy might be in it, simply because Kakashi summoned him... so the fighting sort of model for him is built, but not exactly sure.. lol


----------



## Katsuragi (Jun 29, 2008)

At first i wasn't interested in this game, but after watching that video it looks awesome.
I might get it when it comes out.


----------



## mangekyou_slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Yea the American Gaara an Sasuke are 10 times better than Thier japanese counter parts. By the way got a bunch of new vids here
> 
> 
> _frajosg_



Japanese Gaara and Sasuke have way much more character to them. ALL the Japanese voices are better. But it's just personal preference I suppose. The game made me splurge all over the gaf. Can't wait to play this demo. The Chakra resinating from this awsome game may blow up my playstation 3 though -_-

btw, PSN ID is Otakublue


----------



## MS81 (Jun 29, 2008)

damn that trailer was pwnsome.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Jun 29, 2008)

whatever this game would have been better on xbox 360


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 29, 2008)

FinalDragon13 said:


> whatever this game would have been better on xbox 360



Based on what?


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 29, 2008)

I've never bought/played a Naruto game, but that new trailer is pretty impressive.



FinalDragon13 said:


> whatever this game would have been better on xbox 360


That's crazy talk.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

FinalDragon13 said:


> whatever this game would have been better on xbox 360



How? It's not even online so your gay ass "Liveizbetahhh" excuse won't even come to play.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 29, 2008)

kinda disappointed in no online play but this looks friggin great. Luved the traps being laid out and plane changing and just the overall expansion of the narutimate gameplay. Can't wair for it. Want to see Itachi lol. And if gaara will be godly with the moves he pulled against kimimaro.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2008)

mangekyou_slayer said:


> Japanese Gaara and Sasuke have way much more character to them. ALL the Japanese voices are better. But it's just personal preference I suppose. The game made me splurge all over the gaf. Can't wait to play this demo. The Chakra resinating from this awsome game may blow up my playstation 3 though -_-
> 
> btw, PSN ID is Otakublue



I agree they have more emotion an take thier acting more seriously, but you cant deny that the american voices for garraa an sasuke sounds a million times better. Theres a difference between sound an acting


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> I agree they have more emotion an take thier acting more seriously, but you cant deny that the american voices for garraa an sasuke sounds a million times better. Theres a difference between sound an acting



They don't sound better to you since engliish which you understand sounds better to you than japanese which you do not...thus you're not the most objective person to give an opinion on the subject.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 29, 2008)

mangekyou_slayer said:


> Japanese Gaara and Sasuke have way much more character to them. *ALL the Japanese voices are better*. But it's just personal preference I suppose. The game made me splurge all over the gaf. Can't wait to play this demo. The Chakra resinating from this awsome game may blow up my playstation 3 though -_-
> 
> btw, PSN ID is Otakublue


no they suck Neji and Shino sound like 30yrs old and Orochimaru sound like a old woman.

you also must be deaf or something because the english voices have also much character on them.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 29, 2008)

nick65 said:


> those are old btw choji is confirmed aswelL hes like one/2 second shown in the vid





S e a n said:


> Ah, Just saw him. Choji too then~ Wow.
> 
> So far;
> Naruto
> ...


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 29, 2008)

I think kimimaru is in since gaara wears the clothes he wore when he fought him.

If kiba or sandaime end up not being in while sakura which sucks pretimeskip is in...i'll kill someone >_>.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 29, 2008)

Hopefully this game has all of the prolific characters up to the alley of the End battle. I'm looking at something like Narutimate Hero 3's roster. 

Storm looks like it's being made for primarily American audiences. There are 40 episodes of Naruto left in America before Shippuden starts, and Cartoon Network shows two at a time every Saturday. So by January, Shippuden should be showing in America (unless my math is wrong, it's not my strongest subject). Perhaps by next year, Storm 2 will be at where Accel 2 was?

Not really all that great if accurate. Although, perhaps Tobi and maybe Zetsu have the possibility of being playable in Storm 2? And we'll likely have alot more characters in Storm 3 than just Hidan and Kakuzu (which is what looked like Accel 3 was only going to have).


----------



## Donkey Show (Jun 29, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> The graphics don't look as awesome as the first "screens" released by the developers.  It looks on par or a little worse than the xbox game in my opinion.
> 
> That's disappointing.



What?  I'm usually not one to start going off on comparisons between different games, but that assumption is way off base.  There's way more going on in the NNS versus N:RotN in nearly every screenshot, from character geometry to activity.  There's way more fluidity to every movement as evidenced by the demo vids and trailers for NNS.  Also, you actually fight Shukaku in real time versus a QTE cinematic like the 360 version.  I'd rather have Studio Pierrot use this engine to make a couple episodes of the anime one time because it's that impressive.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the 360 Naruto and Ubisoft did a really good job, but it's pretty obvious right out of the gate that Cyber Connect has exceeded that level of quality with this game.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope that they give characters as the DC.  That way they can add characters without people having to buy a new game for minor updates


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Imagine this for DLC later when shippuuden's out they can add like alt suits or the actual TS characters and story parts.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I hope that they give characters as the DC.  That way they can add characters without people having to buy a new game for minor updates


but not every one can DLC.

unlest later they make a disk a person can buy.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

I would imagine it would be more along the lines of part one Characters.  I mean by the end of the ps2 series they had 40 plus characters.  I think that they would want to get up to that number, before adding in Shippuden stuff


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I noticed it too, I hope that they will fix it <_<
> 
> LS^^


no acording to the new trailer they havent fix  it yet.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 30, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I would imagine it would be more along the lines of part one Characters.  I mean by the end of the ps2 series they had 40 plus characters.  I think that they would want to get up to that number, before adding in Shippuden stuff



I also think it will be CC2's goal to get the roster as high as possible before their Storm 2 that will probably have Shippuuden characters. Though I'm am really curious as to how the story mode will be 25 characters, I'm guessing characters like Kisame may be cut in the original release since he hasn't shown too much in Part 1 storywise. Because with projected character list I wonder how the Sound 5 will fit in.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 30, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> I also think it will be CC2's goal to get the roster as high as possible before their Storm 2 that will probably have Shippuuden characters. Though I'm am really curious as to how the story mode will be 25 characters, I'm guessing characters like Kisame may be cut in the original release since he hasn't shown too much in Part 1 storywise. Because with projected character list I wonder how the Sound 5 will fit in.



I'm worried. To fit all the prolific characters from part 1 in, they need 35 character slots... and that's excluding the 1st, 2nd, and 4th Hokages (which I don't want them to exclude!).



Linkdarkside said:


> but not every one can DLC.
> 
> unlest later they make a disk a person can buy.



I'm worried about of DLC because I don't know if I'd be able to figure out how to do it if I can, lol.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'm worried. To fit all the prolific characters from part 1 in, they need 35 character slots... and that's excluding the 1st, 2nd, and 4th Hokages (which I don't want them to exclude!).



who do we have from Part One, that actually fight.

Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Neji
Lee
TenTen
Shika
Chouji
Ino
Gaara
Kakashi
Oro
Jiraiya
Tsunade
The 3rd
Itachi
Asuma 
kurenai
kisame
Sound 5

Am I missing anyone


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Well that make 26.  I think they might not include Kurenai then.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 30, 2008)

Then there's Kankuro and Kabuto.
Yeah, I have a feeling Asuma will probably not make it in either.


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Then there's Kankuro and Kabuto.
> Yeah, I have a feeling Asuma will probably not make it in either.



And Temari 

So no Asuma, Kureni, Kisame, but I still think we are one over.


----------



## nick65 (Jun 30, 2008)

i do think kisame is absolutley it for sure, in the first ever trailer kakashi did his jutsu the watershark. and he plays a nice role in the first naruto story. i dont know however if tsunade or the 3d will be it. maybe theyll just have a storymovie and will be assist characters. asuma for sure wont be in it he didnt play a big role. and i dont know if thesound 5 will be in it.. maybe just one sound and the rest assist. i atleast dont think all 5. and no kabuto of course. so without them(maybe except for the hokage and tsunade) it could be some more(with not all the sound 5 and stuff. and i do absolutly think that kankuro and temari will be in


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

1.Naruto
2.Sasuke
3.Sakura
4.Neji
5.Lee
6.TenTen
7.Shika
8.Chouji
9.Ino
10.Gaara
11.Kakashi
12.Oro
13.Jiraiya
14.Tsunade
15.The 3rd
16.Itachi
17.Asuma
18.kurenai
19.kisame
20.Kidoumaru
21.Anko
22.Kiba
23.Hinata
24.Shino
25.Haku
26.Zabuza
27.Temari
28.Kankuro
29.Kabuto
30.1st Hokage
31.2nd Hokage
32.Ukon/Sakon
33.Jiroubou
34.Tayuya
35.Kimimaru

OKay here is who I think will be in it.  This is based on what Characters did at that point in the manga and what parts would not Damage the story if they were taken out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2008)

here the list i think we be.

1.Naruto
2.Sasuke
3.Sakura
4.Kakashi
5.Zabuza
6.Haku
7.Rrock lee
8.Neji
9.Tenten
10.Hinata
11.Garra
12.Temari
13.Kankaruo
14.Shikamaru
15.Kiba
16.Shino
17.Choji
18.Jirobo
19.Kidomaru
20.Sakon/Ukon
21.Tayuya
22.Kimimaro
23.Jirayia
24.Tsunade 
25.Orichimaru

-remenber usualy wend they say the number of character there more in the game
26.The Third hokage?
27.itachi
28.kisame


----------



## Hellion (Jun 30, 2008)

I hoped that they balanced Naruto better.  The Uchihas, and Neji usually play the best in CC2 games


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 30, 2008)

new hands-on


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 30, 2008)

Whats the name of the magazine the demo will be released on early? Also does anyone know when it comes out.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 30, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I hope there isn't anyone missing in Storm 2. And thank you. But by PSN, do you mean PlaystationNetwork.com?



Your welcome, PSN(Playstation Network) as in the system you use on the PS3. It's the equivalent to what XBox Live is to the 360 that you use to play online. You sign into it on your PS3 then go to the Playstation Store which is on the main media bar of the PS3.
 


Superrazien said:


> Whats the name of the magazine the demo will be released on early? Also does anyone know when it comes out.



The Online PSN Magazine Qore  that you can buy off the Playstation Network on July 3rd, but it will be available free at the PS Store on the week of E3.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 30, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Your welcome, PSN(Playstation Network) as in the system you use on the PS3. It's the equivalent to what XBox Live is to the 360 that you use to play online. You sign into it on your PS3 then go to the Playstation Store which is on the main media bar of the PS3.





Man, what a drag.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jun 30, 2008)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Man, what a drag.



Oh? How come?
The PS3 itself will pretty much help you through the process since everything is  done through the PS3.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 30, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Oh? How come?
> The PS3 itself will pretty much help you through the process since everything is  done through the PS3.



I gotta... do stuff, probably expensive stuff. lol. I'm not too tech savvy either.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm guessing this will have 25-30 characters.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 1, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I'm guessing this will have 25-30 characters.



They confirmed 25 but most likely we'll get more form DLC.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 1, 2008)

itachi and kisame should be confirmed because according to the demo naruto can transform into one tail, so that means that the game storyline should go up to the 5 sounds arc.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 1, 2008)

actually the storm covers the entire naruto arc for part 1. problem is some characters will be missing, but sound 5 are crucial as well


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 1, 2008)

Look what i made, its pretty cool


----------



## OMG! Dj (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't wait, I've been playing so much 360, maybe I can finally play my ps3! (:


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 1, 2008)

I created a thread over at GameTrailers with all the information on the game so far.. 

Vote for Del please >__<


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 1, 2008)

New vids are up on gametrailers:

Check them out:

Naruto vs. Kakashi: Chidori Quick Strike Gameplay HD



Naruto vs. Kakashi: Nine-tailed Fox Attack Gameplay HD



Naruto vs. Kakashi: Double Lightning Blade Gameplay HD



Naruto vs kakashi: Assistance Gameplay HD



Naruto vs. Kakashi: Rasengan Gameplay HD


----------



## destinator (Jul 2, 2008)

The Lazy Uchiha

Official cover...and I dont like it :s.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> Link removed
> 
> Official cover...and I dont like it :s.



it's okey! neither good or bad cover^^ I kinda like it 

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> Official cover...and I dont like it :s.


i cant believe people voted for the lamest one of the buntch.(nah actually the second choice was the worse)

at least the colors are nice but sasuke should had 3 tomoes sharingan.


----------



## Bass (Jul 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> Official cover...and I dont like it :s.



Compared to the other covers that could have been picked, its great.


----------



## destinator (Jul 2, 2008)

What I said in another forum:

To be honest I didn't like any of the covers from the start. I really liked the NH/NHA covers with all the characters on it. While almost all concept covers were Naruto or Naruto/Sasuke centered. I mean naruto logo+dev/publisher logos+lightning takes almost more space on this cover than the faces of the 2 characters.

Edit: I hope the japanese version gets a different cover and still has english language available, then I will just get that version.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> What I said in another forum:
> 
> To be honest I didn't like any of the covers from the start. I really liked the NH/NHA covers with all the characters on it. While almost all concept covers were Naruto or Naruto/Sasuke centered. I mean naruto logo+dev/publisher logos+lightning takes almost more space on this cover than the faces of the 2 characters.
> 
> Edit: I hope the japanese version gets a different cover and still has english language available, then I will just get that version.



you rather pay more jus for an cover?


----------



## destinator (Jul 2, 2008)

MS81 said:


> you rather pay more jus for an cover?



More? I live in Europe which means I would have to pay 100$ (converted from euro to dollar) anyway. If I import my game from the US or Hongkong is by far no difference since the prices are often the same, 50-70$ + shipping (or even free shipping from yesasia).


----------



## nick65 (Jul 2, 2008)

ey destinator im from euroope 2 heres a tip make a new user and wright youself in the american playstation store to get demos earlier (like ultimate ninja strom) just typ in that user that your from beverly or something and you can enter like i did.


----------



## destinator (Jul 2, 2008)

I dont have a PS3 and I am not even planing on buying one .

When the game comes out I will buy it and get a PS3 from a friend for 1-2 weeks. And when FF13 comes out 09/10 I will get a cheap PS3 . (except they start to release Bleach/One Piece games with that engine too xD).


----------



## nick65 (Jul 2, 2008)

new images jiraiya fire rasengan is back! 
storymode? ??? ? walking around in town????
city running? sniping people with a shuriken??? HELL YEAH


----------



## destinator (Jul 2, 2008)

Town looks bad so far...need more motion scenes and I hope it will look better in the final version.



moar pics


----------



## Vyse (Jul 2, 2008)

When?s this game coming out in Europe?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 2, 2008)

new video



the game trailer traile whit the intro


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2008)

Ending

i put it on youtube


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG !!!! NEW GAMEPLAY VIDEO GAARA VS NARUTO

opening


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

The HD version of GameTrailers trailer.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 3, 2008)

new trailer!:


gaara vs narutop combat ! 

bandai confernce: 
images:


----------



## Even (Jul 3, 2008)

holy shit, the Naruto vs Gaara fight looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## nick65 (Jul 3, 2008)

where the hell is qore on psn? i hate the guys that get there dates wrong. now where the fizzle is it?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

nick65 said:


> where the hell is qore on psn? i hate the guys that get there dates wrong. now where the fizzle is it?


Wait for the update? Calm down buddy, it's coming today just relax.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry Nakiro but my info thread over at The Dragonball Z burst Limit forum is a 100 times better. Check it out

Here


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2008)

im also on GT i passed by your thread, my screename over there is Eazy-bbr


----------



## Vyse (Jul 3, 2008)

5 questions:

Is this game a beat ´em up? In all the vids I´ve seen so far it seems more like a jump´n run to me

It´s not single player, is it? How´s the versus mode, is it like in the DBZ Tenkaichi series with a split screen?

Is it really released in November 2008 in the US and Europe? Considering that it´s not even out in Japan it seems kind of early ...

Is it really just to the Sasuke rescue arc of part 1?

Is it better than DBZ Burst Limit in your opinion?

I would check Nariko´s thread on Gt, but it somehow doesn´t work for me, dunno why...


----------



## nick65 (Jul 3, 2008)

ow shit we europenises dont have qore on psn.. why not? discrimination


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 3, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Game will first release in North America in October, I'm not sure for *Europe* and Japan though.


i heard novenber for europe


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, this game looks awesome... 

I have but one hope:

*Zabuza and Haku.* (I can expect the other characters from Part I in the next games, when the game also imporves upon itself... But if these characters arent included now, they will never be... and they are crucial characters)


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

Mibu Clan said:


> Wow, this game looks awesome...
> 
> I have but one hope:
> 
> *Zabuza and Haku.* (I can expect the other characters from Part I in the next games, when the game also imporves upon itself... But if these characters arent included now, they will never be... and they are crucial characters)


I'm pretty sure they are in there. 
If not when the game is released they are coming with DLC but they will be there...


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 3, 2008)

Yea they are, an my bingo book is still a work in progress


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 3, 2008)

Anybody here got the demo from Qore yet? I'm just starting to DL it now.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 3, 2008)

Nope, dunno if I should get Qore or not. Let me know how the demo is, if it's good I'll get Qore or find someone to share it with me (if that's possible with Qore).


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 3, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Nope, dunno if I should get Qore or not. Let me know how the demo is, if it's good I'll get Qore or find someone to share it with me (if that's possible with Qore).


I've heard nothing but positive remarks, haven't tried myself since I'm at work, but everyone else seems to like it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2008)

It's amazing, it really does feel like accel very much, it only has kakashi and naruto but you can do P1 VS P2 so it has a lot of meat. Ougi are amazing...better than ever before...1tail naruto has godly combos too.

Best $3 i ever spent.


----------



## Zenou (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh god this game is amazing. I was fighting on the wall for a bit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2008)

Agreed, try to lose an ougi after the button pressing sequence has begun, it doesn't just freeze any more.


----------



## destinator (Jul 4, 2008)

I heard about Fail Ougi animations, sounds fun^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow, I really enjoy this game.  The controls work well with the camera and you never really lose focus on what you're doing.  It's not extremely deep, but the gameplay is very satisfying.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 4, 2008)

can somebody make a vid with all moves(pleaseeee, since im european and dont have qore on my psn), and all moves of the forms. and what happens when an ougi misses?


----------



## slickcat (Jul 4, 2008)

nahh dude just wait till july 17th dont spoil the fun of the game, if you see the moves now it will be less fun when you play the demo.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jul 4, 2008)

I want to see some too, I dont even have a ps3


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 4, 2008)

Some vids of the demo a person in another forum posted:


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 4, 2008)

I been playing the demo for a few hours now off and on and must say it very enjoyable to play from the graphics, controls, and gameplay.Something I noticed last night was that when I was  consistently playing matched one match after match afther another it felt like the A.I was getting better. I was getting Kakashi good with a Rasengan combo, but by the 4th match he just KNJed it easily, definitely made me raise a eyebrow. heh


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh yeah, there are some really interesting things put in the game, like when  Naruto calls up Sasuke or Sakura to catch him.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 4, 2008)

^ Yeah, especially when Gai catches Kakashi. heh


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 4, 2008)

Well...at least he didn't give him a piggyback ride lol.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 4, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Well...at least he didn't give him a piggyback ride lol.


Yet.. 
I didn't see one with Kakashi. Won't have any time to really get into the game until Sunday...


----------



## Mangekkio (Jul 5, 2008)

Im buying it.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah, okey, thank you ^^

LS^^


----------



## Vyse (Jul 5, 2008)

Meh ... I hate the fact I´m European

Is it a 2player-demo? Is it still on one screen then? That´d suck because you mostly look at the character from behind... what is the other player doing when he barely sees himself...

There gotta be a split-screen, right?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2008)

No split screen...and it amazingly works great without it.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 5, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> No split screen...and it amazingly works great without it.



Seriously? That´s great news, but I can´t really imagine it. How´s it to control your character when he´s miles away somewhere in the background?
And it´s kind of unfair... or does the camera-angle switch to the other player after a certain amount of time?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 5, 2008)

I will just wait til the 17th^^ can't wait though 

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Meh ... I hate the fact I?m European


every one getting the demo for free on the 17 i think.





Oversoul said:


> There gotta be a split-screen, right?


no


----------



## Gritz (Jul 5, 2008)

I've looked into this game.  It has only 25 characters.  This could be a problem. 

I looked into it as well as count how many characters could be in this.

Turns out the roster is limited.  It has very notable characters, but it leaves some good ones out.

Naruto Uzumaki (One-Tailed Naruto) 
Sakura Haruno 
Sasuke Uchiha (Curse Mark) 
Kakashi Hatake (Sharingan) 
Rock Lee 
Neji Hyuga 
Tenten 
Shikamaru Nara 
Choji Akimichi 
Shino Aburame 
Gaara 
Orochimaru 
Jiraiya 
Tsunade 

No Kiba...My brother is gonna be PISSED!!  I'm already sort of disturbed.  No Hinata-chan. 

But I'll probably end up getting this game anyway. 

They better make a sequel!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 5, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Seriously? That´s great news, but I can´t really imagine it. How´s it to control your character when he´s miles away somewhere in the background?
> And it´s kind of unfair... or does the camera-angle switch to the other player after a certain amount of time?



You can only go so far from one another, you can't be at 2 opposite ends of the stage, if you reach the limit even if you keep walking backwards you won't be moving at all, also it's very very easy to close in to your opponent instantly (2 button presses...looks cool too lol) so nothing that needs any sort of detail noticing will ever happen when you're deep in the horizon .


----------



## nick65 (Jul 5, 2008)

na no kabuto no shizune, theyre not important fighters at all. and they said they would add characters as assist. so i think charcaters like kabuto and shizune will not be playable but they are theyre as asiist.
also haku will just be an assist for zabuza.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> lol fightable but not playable i dont think so


It's happened before in fighters. If not that they will just be taken out of the game since they aren't important to the storyline rather than giving some characrers fights which won't matter much. The only real important one there is Kimimaro.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 5, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's happened before in fighters.


Yeah on non anime based traditional fighters bosses.







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> It's happened before in fighters. If not that they will just be taken out of the game since they aren't important to the storyline rather than giving some characrers fights which won't matter much. The only real important one there is Kimimaro.


do you really think they would put the Sasuke retrieval arc whit like 3 battles. I don?t think so The sound 4 are important in that arc and Shizune isn?t event important at all.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 5, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Itachi and kisame were shown in one of the covers...so they probably will be in over kabuto and shizune.


There we go, I've completely forgotten about Itachi and Kisame. I knew I was missing 2 characters when I redid it. 

Take out Shizune and Kimimaro and replace them with Kisame and Itachi and that'll probably be the final roster. 


Linkdarkside said:


> Yeah on non anime based traditional fighters bosses.
> 
> do you really think they would put the Sasuke retrieval arc whit like 3 battles. I don’t think so The sound 4 are important in that arc and Shizune isn’t event important at all.


There's 25 fighters in the game. Considering even Tentens been shown I think that's pretty much a definate yes for all 15 of the former Genin of the series. That's 15 fighters already. 

Then you add Kakashi, Oro and Jiraiya into the mix since they've been shown and that's 18. Kisame and Itachi are on a cover apparently and that means they'll also be in the game, that's 20. 

There's 5 more people left. Don't tell me you think the rest of the slots will be filled with the Sound 5. Zabuza and Haku just have to go somewhere since they were in the first arc which was very important to the series. That's 2. 

Now we have 3. 

1 for Tsunade since the entire Search for Tsunade arc was about her. One for Sandaime considering his mega-fight with Oro and then one left. I still say Kimimaro but nothing's confirmed for him so there's one left. 

In order for the Sound 4 to be playable they'd either have to break the character limit or take out characters like Zabuza, Haku, Tsunade and someone else. They are to important to the series compared to them.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2008)

Kimimaru is much more important than kabuto...so i'd take kabuto out instead.


As for the sound 5...excuding Neji since he had his awesome battle with naruto...they sorta made Choji Kiba and shikamaru...i mean since choji is in his butterfly mode probably will be his awakening..and how can that be in when Jirobou, the guy he used it on isn't in the game. Same for kiba....his most epic moment was his fight with Sakon/Ukon...btw how awesome it will be if you control the 2 headed wolf as an awakening XD...although prolly they'll just take the soldier pill and the wolf will be his ultimate ougi...but meh i'd love to use him a bit...just jump around .


----------



## destinator (Jul 6, 2008)

The worst part about the game so far is that it only has 25 characters which means that some very important chars just have to be left out =/.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 6, 2008)

muhh the covers.. ofcourse.. i forgot about em id just take another look at them and tsunade is on them too
might be some more characters on it cuz one looks like kabuto. maybe someone can see it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2008)

destinator said:


> The worst part about the game so far is that it only has 25 characters which means that some very important chars just have to be left out =/.



Beg to differ, lack of online is much much worse.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2008)

Online is overrated.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Online is overrated.



Not when all of your friends suck at games and there's competitive communities out there.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Itachi and kisame were shown in one of the covers...so they probably will be in over kabuto and shizune.


just because they in a cover it don't mean they will be playable.

Naruto Ultimate Ninja Cover had characters that were just assist or secret jutsu only.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 6, 2008)

heres some of mystic gon's footage from the demo


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 6, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Itachi and kisame were shown in one of the covers...so they probably will be in over kabuto and shizune.



i see your using my lines dreiko


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 6, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> i see your using my lines dreiko



Nope, i used my own ones, just cause you said something doesn't mean you thought it up first , if you remember some time ago it was i who posted the covers in an extra big form in the that thread.


----------



## Mofobuster (Jul 6, 2008)

nick65 said:


> na no kabuto no shizune, theyre not important fighters at all. and they said they would add characters as assist. so i think charcaters like kabuto and shizune will not be playable but they are theyre as asiist.
> also haku will just be an assist for zabuza.



i dont think so because i think it will have the haku vs naruto and sasuke fight...and therefore  haku must be a single player...how else could you beat haku in kn1 mode in the game?


----------



## nick65 (Jul 6, 2008)

here the ultimate ninja storm demo vid that shows what is possible in the game(strategies and stuff, goes real deep): Arby n' teh Cheif.

and here is kyuubi showing some of his new moves in the last minute and some other move demonstartion: Arby n' teh Cheif.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 6, 2008)

You can just go in Awakening-mode when you have a red health bar? That´s some really awesome stuff, that gives the loosing player a last chance to strike back


----------



## MS81 (Jul 6, 2008)

Love this Demo I been playing it since Friday.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 6, 2008)

The asist work great in this game.  My cousin caught me with Kakashi's ougi by using his assist and it really caught me out of no were.

I though I saw Naruto use the shadow clone shiruken in one of the demos, has anyone done it or has it been taken out?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The asist work great in this game.  My cousin caught me with Kakashi's ougi by using his assist and it really caught me out of no were.
> 
> I though I saw Naruto use the shadow clone shiruken in one of the demos, has anyone done it or has it been taken out?


Characters are probably going to have customizable jutsu.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> The asist work great in this game.  My cousin caught me with Kakashi's ougi by using his assist and it really caught me out of no were.
> 
> I though I saw Naruto use the shadow clone shiruken in one of the demos, has anyone done it or has it been taken out?


it was Shadow Shuriken Jutsu
they gave him that in ultimate ninja2.(they better give sasuke this same jutsu because he is the one that actualy did it in the anime.)


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> You can just go in Awakening-mode when you have a red health bar? That?s some really awesome stuff, that gives the loosing player a last chance to strike back



Until the winning player is able to access his awakening too .


----------



## slickcat (Jul 7, 2008)

hey dreikoo, dont you think the movelist is a bit too small in this game, I mean even though the combos hit 12 hits now. In the accel we know it was OOO down O , OOO forward O , OOO back O, OOO up O, or up OO, down OO , forward OO , then back O was for grabbing , but from what I ve seen you have only one aerial combo, its kinda disappointing, it was kind of fun to fight constantly in the air while ascending.... Ohh well what are your thoughts of the demo fighting system


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 7, 2008)

slickcat said:


> hey dreikoo, dont you think the movelist is a bit too small in this game, I mean even though the combos hit 12 hits now. In the accel we know it was OOO down O , OOO forward O , OOO back O, OOO up O, or up OO, down OO , forward OO , then back O was for grabbing , but from what I ve seen you have only one aerial combo, its kinda disappointing, it was kind of fun to fight constantly in the air while ascending.... Ohh well what are your thoughts of the demo fighting system


It's fine, there are far too many things to do in the game that you won't even notice the lack of combos. 
If it was any more complex it would be overwhelming.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 7, 2008)

slickcat said:


> hey dreikoo, dont you think the movelist is a bit too small in this game, I mean even though the combos hit 12 hits now. In the accel we know it was OOO down O , OOO forward O , OOO back O, OOO up O, or up OO, down OO , forward OO , then back O was for grabbing , but from what I ve seen you have only one aerial combo, its kinda disappointing, it was kind of fun to fight constantly in the air while ascending.... Ohh well what are your thoughts of the demo fighting system



This game doesn't have the same height that is reached in accel...like the jumping ropes or climbing up trees...hell there's not even a double jump, only sidejumps and the jump dash...so there's not much aerial comboing going on.

And there is a forward/downward/upward for land combos....as well as the regular directed one and the neutral one...as well as the strong punch and the chakra shuriken and dash.

They have enough to keep the battle going and never getting bored.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 7, 2008)

Damn im looking everywhere to try and fine some new footage. I hope they actually show some new stuff at E3 instead of showing the same dumb demo.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 7, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> Damn im looking everywhere to try and fine some new footage. I hope they actually show some new stuff at E3 instead of showing the same dumb demo.


The most I can see happening is them confirming couple of more character, maybe a new trailer but since E3 is not that long ago and they just gave us a bunch of information recently I wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 7, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> This game doesn't have the same height that is reached in accel...like the jumping ropes or climbing up trees...hell there's not even a double jump, only sidejumps and the jump dash...so there's not much aerial comboing going on.
> 
> And there is a forward/downward/upward for land combos....as well as the regular directed one and the neutral one...as well as the strong punch and the chakra shuriken and dash.
> 
> They have enough to keep the battle going and never getting bored.



I actually thought that it beats accel.  The assist are actually help instead of hinder.  The game feels more balanced actually.  And for the first time I actually enjoyed playing as Kakashi


----------



## Vyse (Jul 7, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I actually thought that it beats accel.  The assist are actually help instead of hinder.  The game feels more balanced actually.  And for the first time I actually enjoyed playing as Kakashi



I guess that it?s clear as hell that this game beats accel. I think what Dreikoo meant with height was actually just how high the players can get in a stage.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 7, 2008)

Ohh my bad.....


----------



## Vyse (Jul 7, 2008)

Ah another question for the ones who played the demo

What about outfits? Are there actually different ones or is it always just the same one with a different color?


----------



## nick65 (Jul 7, 2008)

same just diffrent colours


----------



## Vyse (Jul 7, 2008)

Sucks ... sure hope they change it in the actual game


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 7, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Ah another question for the ones who played the demo
> 
> What about outfits? Are there actually different ones or is it always just the same one with a different color?



The latter.
For example in a mirror match Sasuke has a black shirt and white pants.

Funny thing is at the start of the match you could only see the black shirt on camera so I though it was his chuunin exam outfit. But alternate clothng could come in the full game. I doubt they would have Shikamaru in his Chuunin Jacket throughout the story mode.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 7, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> The latter.
> For example in a mirror match Sasuke has a black shirt and white pants.
> 
> Funny thing is at the start of the match you could only see the black shirt on camera so I though it was his chuunin exam outfit. But alternate clothng could come in the full game. I doubt they would have Shikamaru in his Chuunin Jacket throughout the story mode.


Yeah, I hope so, but I don't know. They never had any costume changes before, just in the cutscenes. I think it was due to the ougis in the last game. They were all rendered before hand. Hopefully now we get different costumes, because that would be awesome.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, all we can really do now is hope. heh
But at the very least it looks like Gaara has both his Chuunin Exam and Sasuke Retrieval Arc Outfits at least made by CC2 judging from comparing the the latest trailer and Shukaku gameplay. Could mean something or nothing.

But like you said, with everything being absolutely real-time the chances are higher this time.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 7, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Yeah, all we can really do now is hope. heh
> But at the very least it looks like Gaara has both his Chuunin Exam and Sasuke Retrieval Arc Outfits at least made by CC2 judging from comparing the the latest trailer and Shukaku gameplay. Could mean something or nothing.
> 
> But like you said, with everything being absolutely real-time the chances are higher this time.



as far as costumes go, if they put Minato Namikaze(the forth) which i doubt they should give him his white jacket already!!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2008)

Umm...what outfits? Excluding fillers and the funeral clothes they wore on sandaime's last farewell every single char wore the exact same clothes lol. Pallet swaps is the only possible way to go.

As for yondaime...if he's in, which i doubt, but could be a DLC char, he probably would only wear his jounin clothes and be known as konoha's yellow flash.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Yeah, all we can really do now is hope. heh
> But at the very least it looks like Gaara has both his Chuunin Exam and Sasuke Retrieval Arc Outfits at least made by CC2 judging from comparing the the latest trailer and Shukaku gameplay. Could mean something or nothing.
> 
> But like you said, with everything being absolutely real-time the chances are higher this time.


Not judging from your signature there... 
In your signature it's the "new" Gaara.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 8, 2008)

arcanecapricorn said:


> as far as costumes go, if they put Minato Namikaze(the forth) which i doubt they should give him his white jacket already!!



Heh, would be nice to have that. 



Dreikoo said:


> Umm...what outfits? Excluding fillers and the funeral clothes they wore on sandaime's last farewell every single char wore the exact same clothes lol. Pallet swaps is the only possible way to go.



It's true that not all the characters have changed their clothing in the the story, but there are some. I heard people requesting Naruto without his jacket and headband to show his black shirt, Sakura with long & short hair and her to change from short sleeves to no-sleeves during the Chuunin Exams, Sasuke is evident. heh

Tsunade with her green jacket and without or her clothing from the war, Kiba with and without his Jacket. Temari changed her clothing, Lee in his Chuunin finals(in the stands), Itachi in his ANBU uniform. And so on and so on. They are just little things that some fans would like to see, though I can see why they would not be top priority. 



Nakiro said:


> Not judging from your signature there...
> In your signature it's the "new" Gaara.



From the GameKyo gameplay of the Shukaku fight you can see Gaara has his black outfit on:

Hm, gameplay spoilers?  

Nuff Said here.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 8, 2008)

Is the DLC for free? Because if every additional character, stage, costume, bgm and whatnot cost 3$ it would be quite a lot.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 8, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> It's true that not all the characters have changed their clothing in the the story, but there are some. I heard people requesting Naruto without his jacket and headband to show his black shirt, Sakura with long & short hair and her to change from short sleeves to no-sleeves during the Chuunin Exams, Sasuke is evident. heh
> 
> Tsunade with her green jacket and without or her clothing from the war, Kiba with and without his Jacket. Temari changed her clothing, Lee in his Chuunin finals(in the stands), Itachi in his ANBU uniform. And so on and so on. They are just little things that some fans would like to see, though I can see why they would not be top priority.



Those are more like accessories than outfits though, sure they could make an alt of naruto with goggles instead of the konoha headband...but how much of an alt would that be?

The only valid of the ones you mentioned was Sakura/Ino with long hair...since it was more permanent than just putting on a pair of TTGL glasses and calling it an alt .


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 8, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Is the DLC for free? Because if every additional character, stage, costume, bgm and whatnot cost 3$ it would be quite a lot.



I don't have that much experience with DLC, but I believe it's possible they will release characters in packs maybe 2 or 3 characters each. I know that there are some free add-ons and some that are charged in games, I suppose it's up to CC2 and Bandai. I don't think they've said anything yet.




Dreikoo said:


> Those are more like accessories than outfits though, sure they could make an alt of naruto with goggles instead of the konoha headband...but how much of an alt would that be?
> 
> The only valid of the ones you mentioned was Sakura/Ino with long hair...since it was more permanent than just putting on a pair of TTGL glasses and calling it an alt .



Hm, I'm not sure I get exactly what you mean. When it comes to different costumes and "accessories" I don't think them being permanent plays a role as they are just different costumes for fun and fanservice. I think I mentioned quite a bit more that is more then a change in accessories. 

Eh, oh well.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> From the GameKyo gameplay of the Shukaku fight you can see Gaara has his black outfit on:
> 
> Hm, gameplay spoilers?
> 
> Nuff Said here.


I knew I saw it somewhere! I went through all the trailers and couldn't find it again. I thought I was going crazy. 

Yeah.. there's plenty of ways to incorporate different costumes for characters. Certain characters don't have more then one, but there's plenty that could look slightly different.


----------



## Gary (Jul 8, 2008)

dang so this game still isn't out yet D: I need to play a demo


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 8, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> I knew I saw it somewhere! I went through all the trailers and couldn't find it again. I thought I was going crazy.
> 
> Yeah.. there's plenty of ways to incorporate different costumes for characters. Certain characters don't have more then one, but there's plenty that could look slightly different.



I actually looked in your GT thread first since I couldn't remember the link either. Did a YoutTube search and there it was. heh

@Gary: July 17th/E3 Week is not too far now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Ah another question for the ones who played the demo
> 
> What about outfits? Are there actually different ones or is it always just the same one with a different color?


well gaara look to have 2 


most likly only costume that character used in battle will be in,so i dont expect Tenten casual outfit.


----------



## sacred_fox (Jul 8, 2008)

it sucks that this game is only gonna have 25 characters


----------



## Vyse (Jul 8, 2008)

sacred_fox said:


> it sucks that this game is only gonna have 25 characters



There?s the DLC man, who knows what there?ll be in. Most definitely more chars, hell they might even include a shippuuden story line. Like that dude in the interview said, they?ll add stuff "for a long time to come".


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

25 characters is enough, not to mention DLC is there as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> 25 characters is enough, not to mention DLC is there as well.


no every one have DLC


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> no every one have DLC


Why not?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 8, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Why not?


slow connection ,no internet connection  ,ect


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> slow connection ,no internet connection  ,ect


I'm sure they could find someone with internet. The only thing is that they might not be willing to spend some money on the characters, since they are most probably going to be for a price.

You visit GameTrailers?


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 9, 2008)

Is Chouji confirmed to be joining the line-up yet?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2008)

Nikudan Hari Sensha said:


> Is Chouji confirmed to be joining the line-up yet?


Yeah, Chouji is in. 
stock here


----------



## Nikudan Hari Sensha (Jul 9, 2008)

Yay!  Hooray for chubbies!


----------



## Vyse (Jul 9, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, Chouji is in.
> Link removed



What?s the setting of this pic? I?ve never seen that one before ... but as long as there?s a VotE-stage in it, I?m happy =)


----------



## Kyou (Jul 9, 2008)

Its in the trailer, its the um... Chuunin Prelim Battle Arena, but yeah its within the newest trailer~


----------



## Even (Jul 9, 2008)

it's the stage of the Chuunin Exam Preliminaries


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> I'm sure they could find someone with internet. The only thing is that they might not be willing to spend some money on the characters, since they are most probably going to be for a price.
> 
> You visit GameTrailers?


they could also release a disk afther DLC stop comming.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey when Kakashi is in Sharingan mode, after awhile he turns a dark blue.  What does that do?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2008)

In previous games that effect meant lowered defense.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Hey when Kakashi is in Sharingan mode, after awhile he turns a dark blue.  What does that do?



He's weakened and slowed down due to fatigue...same happens for one-tail naruto but it takes him much longer to get tired.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 9, 2008)

i hope we can start the game whit transformations(real transformation no awakenings like sharingan) after  we unlock every character like UN3.


----------



## randomuser83 (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope they have all the characters up to at least shippuden.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 9, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i hope we can start the game whit transformations(real transformation no awakenings like sharingan) after  we unlock every character like UN3.


The thing is, transformations in this game seem to be handles same as awakenings.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 11, 2008)

E3 is almost here ill be sure to drop off all the new vids i youtube, expect HD quality


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 12, 2008)

Play Magazine have a inteview 

a gamespot user posted these scans maybe some one can scan better ones.




Matsuyama say over 25 characters

original gamespot tread


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 12, 2008)

I hope that Matsuyama tells the truth'bout over 25 characters! this interview got me even more interested in UNS! +Reps Linkdarkside ^^

LS^^

edit: sorry Linkdarkside, I can't +rep atm


----------



## Kyou (Jul 12, 2008)

"Every single character that appeared in that span [135 episodes] will appear in this game"

That's big shoes to fill, doubt they will do every character, but... Iunno, The company making it is generally awesome and will do its best O_o. Must admit, I'm really excited for it now, though!


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 13, 2008)

This will be interesting...


----------



## Vyse (Jul 13, 2008)

Can I play The US-version of this game on my European PS3? Should work, right? I mean, it?s codefree after all...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 13, 2008)

every PS3 games are Region-Free ^^ so you wont have any problem playin US game on a EU PS3 

LS^^


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jul 13, 2008)

S e a n said:


> "Every single character that appeared in that span [135 episodes] will appear in this game"
> 
> That's big shoes to fill, doubt they will do every character, but... Iunno, The company making it is generally awesome and will do its best O_o. Must admit, I'm really excited for it now, though!



They'll probably have 25 characters in the game, and the DLC will make up for the characters that were left out. Truly it's about ten more characters and that's it, including the Edo Tensei Hokages. 

Im really excited about this game, it looks fun and awesome... And assits are much better than Drama Pieces.

I hope these games also make DBZ franchise step it up a bit...

Though in reality I am even more excited about where the game sequels are headed. I'm sure the other shown Bijuu will make their apperance (in the sequels).


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 14, 2008)

no online is whats going to keep this game from achieveing greatness. I give it 1 months of play at best. Unless they keep there word an truely deliver on DLC


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 14, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> no online is whats going to keep this game from achieveing greatness. I give it 1 months of play at best. Unless they keep there word an truely deliver on DLC


That would be amazingly awesome, imagine fighting Sanju with Deidara. I doubt we would get Tobi since he didn't really show us any moves yet.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 14, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> *no online* is whats going to keep this game from achieveing greatness. I give it 1 months of play at best. Unless they keep there word an truely deliver on DLC




If this is truly the case, I won't even bother...*sigh* and I enjoyed the demo very much so...


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jul 14, 2008)

Well... I dont have Online anyways for my ps3. So not bad for me...

I guess developing online is complicated, and they'll have it for sequels?


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> If this is truly the case, I won't even bother...*sigh* and I enjoyed the demo very much so...



Geez, then you should better just leave the topic because we dont care...

I am really annoyed of the new "I dont buy games without online mode even its the best game of all time" generation...


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2008)

tbh, I don't give a darn about online, so it doesn't really matter to me... I never really got into all that "Must Have ONLINE PLAY!!!" thingy... I guess it's because I started gaming before online became such a hit. Actually, I never play games online... I just never bother. I don't play any MMORPG's either for that matter... 
The only thing I'm concerned about is that I need to get a PS3


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 15, 2008)

Well unlike the rest of you apparently, I don't have alot of friends into Naruto...and playing a fighting game vs. the AI WILL GET BORING...that's why I think online play for fighting games nowadays is pretty essential...


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 15, 2008)

Guys r you sure about the DLC...

Coz cyber connect 2, one of the best company that is doing naruto game so far. 

The online is important, but they will do it later in the next game, no problem.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jul 15, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Guys r you sure about the DLC...
> 
> Coz cyber connect 2, one of the best company that is doing naruto game so far.
> 
> The online is important, but they will do it later in the next game, no problem.



Oh I'm sure they'll do it in the sequel, but it would've been nice to have it NOW, lol...they can always release a patch like they did with Tekken DR as a part of the DLC...that would be double Ds in a wet T-shirt contest!! 

I may get this game regardless, I got afew ppl hooked on the demo...


----------



## MS81 (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't w8 til U.S. catch up with Shippuuden.


----------



## Dan (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm hoping they do something very creative and have pre and post time skip.

It could fit onto a PS3 disk, so why not do it.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, Itachi and Obito were just confirmed for the game. How in the hell is Obito gonna fight. He's weak as hell.


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2008)

Silvers Rayleigh said:


> Well, Itachi and Obito were just confirmed for the game. How in the hell is Obito gonna fight. He's weak as hell.



Where???.......


----------



## Vyse (Jul 15, 2008)

Where?s that from? I doubt Obito?s in, he didn?t even appear in the anime, I guess your source is wrong


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 15, 2008)

Its only going to have 25 playable characters, its going to be just like dbz burst limit. Your playing it up to the final battle between sasuke and naruto and you can only go up to 1 tail for naruto. But like burst limit there will be a second to the serise

and for people who has got/played burst limit you know that you get helpers, well same thing will be on ninja storm


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2008)

Nah it's nothing like burst limit, drama pieces just happen and interrupt the action, supports here will be like in accel2, you call em out.


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 15, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Nah it's nothing like burst limit, drama pieces just happen and interrupt the action, supports here will be like in accel2, you call em out.



its pretty much the same layout you play the episodes all the way up to sasuke vs naruto 2


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> Its only going to have 25 playable characters, its going to be just like dbz burst limit. Your playing it up to the final battle between sasuke and naruto and you can only go up to 1 tail for naruto. But like burst limit there will be a second to the serise
> 
> and for people who has got/played burst limit you know that you get helpers, well same thing will be on ninja storm



Actually to have it up to The Valley of the End is a big accomplishment.  Unlike DBZ, Naruto is an ongoings series, so they have a legit reason to hold back.  Also If they did go up to Shippuden, They would spoil the American audience who the game was made for.

Also did you even read the last page.  The assist have been talked about by those who have played the demo


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Also did you even read the last page.  The assist have been talked about by those who have played the demo


I doubt he knows anything about the game at all :s.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah i get the same feeling...


----------



## Hellion (Jul 15, 2008)

What was that Obito nonsense about earlier.  I would believe Zetsu before Obito


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2008)

website update


----------



## Kyou (Jul 15, 2008)

Doesn't really tell us anything new yet, waiting on the characters section to be up there! >_<!


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2008)

There are like a couple of new pictures if you check the picture section ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 15, 2008)

Saindaime is in the picture there, if you wait long enough.. so I'm taking a good guess saying he's playable. 

Demo will be available on 17th for everyone.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 15, 2008)

some new pictures whit character concept 
there a new interview in the video part of the site


some picture are old posted by that french site


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 15, 2008)

Is that Gai as a playable character?


----------



## Jaga (Jul 15, 2008)

ya Gai looks playable. he's taking a kick from Sakura.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 16, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Is that Gai as a playable character?



I think it is.  Well that makes all of my list obsolete .

Maybe there are 25 characters to start and the rest are unlockable.  I really have no idea how they are going to do just 25


----------



## Kyou (Jul 16, 2008)

Ino conept art! To me that confirms heeeeeer XD

Ino and Temari too~... Hinata..

So the characters, that I think are pretty much confirmed...
That gives us:
1.) Naruto Uzumaki - Is a given.
2.) Sakura - Shown in many screenshots.
3.) Sasuke - Shown in many screenshots.
4.) Kakashi - In the demo.
5.) Rock Lee - In trailer.
6.) Neji - Screenshots + trailer.
7.) Tenten - Screenshots.
8.) Might Guy - Newest Screenshots
9.) Ino Yamanaka - Concept Art makes me thing she's in.
10.) Shikamaru Nara - Trailer 
11.) Choji Akimichi - Trailer
12.) Kiba Inuzuka - Concept Art
13.) Hinata Hyuuga - Concept art.
14.) Shino Aburame - Screenshot
15.) Gaara - Screenshot.
16.) Temari - Concept Art
17.) Orochimaru - A given, concept art
18.) Jiraiya - Screenshot?...
19.) Itachi - If Kisame is in, he's in.
20.) Kisame - Concept art.
21.) Third Hokage - Concept art (On the official website under Fan)

I think there may be like 28 or 29 characters, I mean Sound 5 would be in, up to 26, Zabuza + Haku is 28... I left out Tsunade so 29.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Jul 16, 2008)

i just hope they fix the support character system in this game and its not like accel 2. There should be a limit to the numder of times you can call out your support character.


----------



## Chojuto (Jul 16, 2008)

The graphics look really good on this game, but I'm a little worried about the fighting mechanics. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a button masher game O.O


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 16, 2008)

Chojuto said:


> The graphics look really good on this game, but I'm a little worried about the fighting mechanics. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a button masher game O.O


This isn't a button mashing game.

I can assure you that.

(I've played the demo.)


----------



## Vyse (Jul 16, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Ino conept art! To me that confirms heeeeeer XD
> 
> Ino and Temari too~... Hinata..
> 
> ...



Then it?s pretty clear that Kankuro is in as well ... that makes 30 characters


----------



## Chojuto (Jul 16, 2008)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> This isn't a button mashing game.
> 
> I can assure you that.
> 
> (I've played the demo.)



Oh thank god! I hate it when people make games only to cash-in on a popular anime, but then the games turn out to be crap. I REALLY want to get a PS3 now.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 16, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Then it?s pretty clear that Kankuro is in as well ... that makes 30 characters



It's likely but I wouldn't put him up there yet.. Just because he could be thrown in as DLC or just... yeah; Just having 2/3 isn't enough to me yet XD


----------



## Musou-Enrai (Jul 16, 2008)

It just saw some gameplay videos of the game. Yep! It's really something  ...for PS3 only.  The things I really liked about it are:
- waving clothes.
- the camera angle changes during the punches and kicks.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2008)

Character confirmed by IGN are Ino and Hinata.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

Link would be good 



Hinata and Ino confirmed (oh really?). Also it seems they saw the final roster already, why the heck couldnt he list all...! Well it seems there will be 8 stages.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2008)

Chuunin Exam map is huge..


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

BEST.DS.GAME.EVER.​
New trailer with kisame!!!


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice, Kisame without Itachi? I don't think so. =D


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

At the moment it looks damn bad for the sound 5 (if there are only 25 characters)...


----------



## nick65 (Jul 16, 2008)

i thought that they said in the last interview more than 25 characters


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> At the moment it looks damn bad for the sound 5 (if there are only 25 characters)...


What I'm thinking is that they are going to be DLC since they are a "group" so to speak. There's no way they would miss them... I mean.. no way. 

What's with Zabuza and Haku though... they should be in the game as well.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> At the moment it looks damn bad for the sound 5 (if there are only 25 characters)...


in a magazine they said more than 25 characters


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

I know but until I see someone from the Sound5 I think they wont be in and just available as DLC.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> I know but until I see someone from the Sound5 I think they wont be in and just available as DLC.


well whit not the Sound 5 there would not be Sasuke retrieval arc.

and the game would be pretty short if Kiba,Chouji, ect would only have 1 fight.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2008)

I know I know, but since the start we figured out that they would need ~30 characters for a perfect roster. So yeah dont ask me what they are doing.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Jul 16, 2008)

After the Sound 5 is included, Shodai and Nidaime should appear as well... At least in the sequels. I know alot of people want to pay as Shodai.

I hope Itachi is broken as hell!! Muahahaha!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> here.
> 
> New trailer with kisame!!!


heh so the E3 trailer actualy have new scenes thanks for posting it


----------



## Vyse (Jul 16, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> heh so the E3 trailer actualy have new scenes thanks for posting it



omg story mode looks awesome  This is goona be the best game for the PS3 ... dam still 5 months


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

S e a n said:


> Ino conept art! To me that confirms heeeeeer XD
> 
> Ino and Temari too~... Hinata..
> 
> ...


orochimaru have been confirmed along time ago

since Kisame is confirmed now im cofidence that Itachi and Tsunade will be to since they were in a cover concert art whit kisame.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 16, 2008)

hmm i thought the game was playable there.. no hidden camera footage yet?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 16, 2008)

it look like they fixed Sasuke yellow eyes wend using sharingan wile using the Curse Mark


----------



## nick65 (Jul 16, 2008)

nope it just depleted behind the eyes when you see it, im sure there still yellow when cseal is further than the eye

edit: actually he still has it and just depletes the moment they show it(can still see the yellow of removing the cursed seal eye)


----------



## slickcat (Jul 16, 2008)

Damn I want to play as yondaime the most, His speed in accel is godly. Well if he isnt there itachi would do okay


----------



## Kyou (Jul 16, 2008)

Mibu Clan said:


> After the Sound 5 is included, Shodai and Nidaime should appear as well... At least in the sequels. I know alot of people want to pay as Shodai.
> 
> I hope Itachi is broken as hell!! Muahahaha!!



Well, in the spirit of laughing at people, 

I'm pretty sure Shodai and Nidaime won't appear as playable, unless DLC, but yeah 8D..


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah.. I doubt they would be in the game.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 16, 2008)

Theres a new preview of this over at ign


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

isn't the demo coming to the PSN today for free? Or am I wrong? please tell me that I'm not! XD

LS^^


----------



## Kyou (Jul 17, 2008)

> US,  July 16, 2008 - Many of you might have had the opportunity to try out the recent Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm demo that found its way onto the PlayStation Network. After all, the game features super slick animation, fast gameplay and some of the most fun ninja awesomeness that Naruto fans have ever seen, so it's an appetizing item. Ultimate Ninja Storm also marks the first time the Naruto franchise hits the PlayStation 3, so I was very excited to check out the game at this year's E3. Fortunately, the game was not only playable at the show but featured a virtually full cast of characters and new stages. Needless to say, I had a very enjoyable time playing the title.
> 
> For those of you not in the Naruto loop, Ultimate Ninja Storm is a 3D "casual" fighter that pits two warriors against each other. As I've discussed in the past, I classify Ultimate Ninja Storm as a "casual" fighter because it doesn't require complex command inputs or move memorization. Almost everything can be done at the press of a button and simple timing is the key to success. However, don't mistake "casual" for "easy," because there's still a lot going on in Ultimate Ninja Storm worthy of consideration.
> *
> ...





Loool; I like bolded things that were interesting, Um.

Around 8 arenas... Eh, that's okay, Forest of Death, Konoha Village, Forest (Sound 5 fights), Valley of End, 2 Land of Waves one, 2 Chuunin Exam ones... makes around 8; pretty good.

Shows its staying with its Ultimate Ninja play style, with just smashing O does the combos, its pretty good... I find Ultimate Ninja definitely the best fighting Naruto game so I don't mind too much, I hope its pretty... like advanced and stuff... hope its good.

Possibility of secret characters? Hm... I'm not sure whether they're foreshadowing anything or just hopeful XD.

Ino. '-'. Confirmed~ Confirmed~ Confirmed~

Hinata, makes Hinata fans happy.

Ino <3!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2008)

Uchiha~Madara said:


> Its only going to have 25 playable characters, *its going to be just like dbz burst limit.* Your playing it up to the final battle between sasuke and naruto and you can only go up to 1 tail for naruto. But like burst limit there will be a second to the serise
> 
> and for people who has got/played burst limit you know that you get helpers, well same thing will be on ninja storm


no it wont be like DBZ Bust limit ,STORM will have the entire story from part1 unlike DBZ bust limit that don't even finish the DBZ story since there no Majin Buu saga.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> isn't the demo coming to the PSN today for free? Or am I wrong? please tell me that I'm not! XD
> 
> LS^^



I does, and trust me you will not be bored.  My cousin and I have played it at least once before we play another game.  Even with just 2 characters and 1 stage it is a blast.  It really wets the appetite for the real game... that comes out in October


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

For the most part you guys get demos before us 

But I don't know the answer to your question


----------



## Hyroku Sanada (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice, trailer but it would've been better if they started with the Naruto vs Sasuke Fight as the cutscene.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

The Gaara fight displays more stylistically.  The Sasuke fight would have been more what single player is about.  The Shukaku fight shows the Action/Adventure aspect of the game


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> How can I do an US account from my Europe playstation ??? tell me please how ???



Follow the directions below:

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. First create a new user for your PS3.

2. Sign Up for the Playstation Network.

3. Select United States as your Country/Region. (You can select ANY region as long as you can provide a real address.)

4. Make sure your language is set to English.

5. Select Master Account.

6. Create an e-mail account for your new PSN ID. If you have another e-mail address you can use just use it.. a friends, a parents, or a girlfriends etc. Otherwise visit any of the free e-mail websites below:

    * Gmail - [DB]​_Bleach​_180​_[778B1B09].avi
    * lycos - 
    * mail.com - 
    * hotmail - 
    * AOL - 


Once you've created an account simply use the e-mail address in your registration.

7. Create an online ID.

8. Enter a name, it's up to you how to play this one.

9. Next you'll need to provide a valid address for the region. Lets say you pick United States as your homeland. Visit Frommers here () and click on any of the restaurants names. Once you do this you'll have a valid address for your new account so enter it!



Got it from here: PS3Forums.com
I had to edit it alittle bit though XD

LS^^

EDIT: when are they going to update the PSN-Store? I can't wait for the damn DEMO T_T


----------



## Amuro (Jul 17, 2008)

Europe already has the demo just go to Latest in the store.

I'm actually suprised at how awesome this, thoroughly enjoyed kicking kakashi's ass in one tail mode.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

Hagi said:


> Europe already has the demo just go to Latest in the store.
> 
> I'm actually suprised at how awesome this, thoroughly enjoyed kicking kakashi's ass in one tail mode.



I did go into the latest and it's not there :\ I will check it again :S

LS^^


----------



## Amuro (Jul 17, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I did go into the latest and it's not there :\ I will check it again :S
> 
> LS^^



Hmm well it's definately in the UK store.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

Could it be that Norway has their own updates because they are not actually in the EU when they should?!

LS^^

EDIT: tell me if you see it on the screen?


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 17, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Follow the directions below:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you very very much, its not that hard. 

But I dont want to lie on my playstation 3. (Joking)     

Thank you again, I will try it now, if the demo didnt appear in the Europe PSN.   








Edit: Yes me too, it didnt appear yet...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

I really don't get it, these are the updates for the UK/EU:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Demos:

Naruto Ultimate Ninja

Full Games:

Elefunk - £4.99

Trailers:

Ratchet & Clank: Quest for Booty E3 trailer

Siren: Blood Curse E3 trailer




but the only thing missing is the Demo :S I'm really confused 

LS^^

EDIT: HAGI; tell me where you live, I'm gonna make a new account..


----------



## Amuro (Jul 17, 2008)

It's supposed to be between Elefunk and Fatal Inertia it obviously isn't up all over europe yet then.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

LOL you guys should have shelled the 3 bucks out for quore


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LOL you guys should have shelled the 3 bucks out for quore



isn't qore just for US or something? because Inever seen this qore thing in my PS-Store(I saw it only on the US-Store)

anyway I can't wait any longer so Hagi please tell me what country you live in?! and btw is your name Hagi or did you get the name from Galatasaray's old player Hagi?! just wondering ^^

LS^^


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> LOL you guys should have shelled the 3 bucks out for quore




Because we r not americans, we cant use the master or credit card of america.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh  carry on then


----------



## Even (Jul 17, 2008)

LS, you Norwegian???? Damn... Nice to see some fellow countrymen on this board


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 17, 2008)

This game looks very promising.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 17, 2008)

From Norway too, and nope. No demo here. I guess I'll use the US trick


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm from the U.S. and I can't find the demo either


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> We won't get it untill after 5 PM our time
> 
> Okay sir I am going to have to ask you to cam down



WHY ???????!!!!!!!! :amazed :amazed :amazed :amazed






Edit: For Kaze, and all the US guys, do an UK account, if u want it early, if u r interested. !!!


----------



## Dark Dragon (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the information Kaze. It really cleared things up for me.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> WHY ???????!!!!!!!! :amazed :amazed :amazed :amazed


Because you will explode when you actually play the demo:amazed


Dark Dragon said:


> Thanks for the information Kaze. It really cleared things up for me.



No prob the little I do know I try to share it.


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Because you will explode when you actually play the demo:amazed



What is your problem if I explode ????????? :amazed :amazed


----------



## Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

You won't get to play teh full version 
oh


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 17, 2008)

Kaze said:


> You won't get to play teh full version
> oh




No problem, I will manage to have a way to collect myself, dont worry.


----------



## Kuroi_Getsuga (Jul 17, 2008)

Does the combo system seem a little limited, or is it just me ?


----------



## Face (Jul 17, 2008)

So do you have to get Qore to play the Demo?


----------



## gaara454545 (Jul 17, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I can imagen it  but I don't want to think about it so soon, because it's still too early for us (US/EU) to get Shippuuden games as the anime is far away from it



But, maybe cyber connect 2 will release a japanese version of shippuuden, like accel 1 and accel 2 on PS2.   

And the region is free, we can play japanese game on our playstation.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 17, 2008)

Concept Art isn´t a confirmation, is it? Those characters could also appear as Supports or NPC´s in story mode - that doesn´t mean shit

And every character that appeared until episode 135 makes an appearance? I see some Hayate and his hot girlfriend action coming


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 17, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I believe that every character that appears as a concept art is confirmed as a playable character(that's just how it works with CC2)


yeah Shukaku and Manda are playable.....

Ultimate Ninja 1 had concept art for non playable characters


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 17, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah Shukaku and Manda are playable.....
> 
> Ultimate Ninja 1 had concept art for non playable characters



you kidding me :amazed where??

LS^^


----------



## Kyou (Jul 17, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Concept Art isn?t a confirmation, is it? Those characters could also appear as Supports or NPC?s in story mode - that doesn?t mean shit
> 
> And every character that appeared until episode 135 makes an appearance? I see some Hayate and his hot girlfriend action coming



It really depends on the character to me, all the characters I used it as semi-confirmed in my head were logical.
Ino was holding her Wolfbane flower things, considering thats like only used in UN series and in one flash back seemed logical.

But that um... review said I was right with Hinata and Ino anyway 8D;;

So like, I think it is if its certain characters like the main 12 and what not


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Demo is out, I'm about to play it.


----------



## Vault (Jul 17, 2008)

this game rules  

i might buy it


----------



## Dan (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone played the demo yet.

I have, raiting...... 9/10. Feels like a Naruto game should. I'm gonna buy this game.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 17, 2008)

I have. Wow didn't expect to be harder then I thought. Got my ass kick for the first 3 rounds. My fault since I wasn't really dodging or blocking when I needed to only mainly going on the offensive. But after I started dodging and blocking I was able to counter the opponents moves and able to preform special attacks, so the game requires some strategy if not your gonna get your ass kick. Really loving the demo so far.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 17, 2008)

i played today!!! the fox stage and the ougis are freakin bad ass!!! RASENGAN! kyu


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 18, 2008)

There's only 2 characters to choose from and one stage in the demo that was released yesterday right?


----------



## Ronin (Jul 18, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> There's only 2 characters to choose from and one stage in the demo that was released yesterday right?



Yea, its Naruto and Kakashi and I think the stage is the training grounds( 3 logs on the small field and lake to the side), not sure if thats what its called but yea 2 char and 1 stage.


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn i'm loving this demo. Once i got the controls figured out i was flying. Kakashi is pretty overpowered for that stage in the game lol. But everything was superbly animated and colours were crisp and bright. Can't wait for the release. 

Best moment:- The close up animations after delivering a flurry of punches. The facial expression of Naruto as he recieves a hard blow to the face is perfect.


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

With this game have online?

We should set up an NF battle typed thing if it does.


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm sure it does. And i hope better than DBZ .


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2008)

There is on Online play.  Just DLC


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> There is on Online play.  Just DLC


Is that meant to be "There is no online play. Just DLC"

If so fuck, why not. All games should have online.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2008)

Why do people insist on Online play.  That shouldn't make or break a game.


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

beats me... To me, singleplayer is everything... Couldn't care less for online to be honest.. I'd take that as a nice bonus...


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why do people insist on Online play.  That shouldn't make or break a game.





Even said:


> beats me... To me, singleplayer is everything... Couldn't care less for online to be honest.. I'd take that as a nice bonus...


Of course single player is everything. To say online make or breaks a game is ludicrous.

Online increases replay value. Games without online find themselves on shelves as soon as they are completed.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 18, 2008)

I never really cared about online - I never even played a single game online. Kids who won´t buy this game because of the lack of this feature make me sick. Get some friends you can play with already, it´s as easy as that.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 18, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> I never really cared about online - I never even played a single game online. Kids who won?t buy this game because of the lack of this feature make me sick. Get some friends you can play with already, it?s as easy as that.



THANK YOU!  I feel the same way.  I play Online as a last resort


----------



## Dan (Jul 18, 2008)

It comes down to this.

I'd rather all games have online than not have online.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2008)

any way the storm trailer whit kisame and guy footage was put in the official site and the new section was fixed.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 19, 2008)

Temari confirmed as assist. Probably playable as well, but didn't hear anything about that.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 19, 2008)

Okay so she will probable be a DLC later.  If you think about it she mostly only assisted others


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Okay so she will probable be a DLC later.  If you think about it she mostly only assisted others


 Guy was confirmed first as a assist and now it confirmed as playable.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey don't look at me.  Blame CC2 for putting the number 25 in my head :amazed there are just too many characters in the NarUniverse


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Hey don't look at me.  Blame CC2 for putting the number 25 in my head :amazed there are just too many characters in the NarUniverse


well in a scan they say more than 25 but let hope it becomes true


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Jul 19, 2008)

demos not bad i like it when you have one bar left and you use your special technique that was awesome


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 19, 2008)

Has any new gameplay surfaced from E3 yet ?


----------



## Dan (Jul 19, 2008)

There will be no Akatsuki members, coz there post time-skip.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 19, 2008)

Venom said:


> There will be no Akatsuki members, coz there post time-skip.


You mean besides Itachi and Kisame...


----------



## Even (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder if Itachi's gonna be as overpowered as in the rest of the Narutimate games.. Not that I don't like it though


----------



## Hellion (Jul 20, 2008)

I wonder how his finishers will look.  The best one hands down was his and Kisame's tag move in Accel 2


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I wonder how his finishers will look.  The best one hands down was his and Kisame's tag move in Accel 2


or better yet how will the characters envade Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 20, 2008)

Since characters have awakenings, will Itachi's Mangekyo be his awakening


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 20, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Since characters have awakenings, will Itachi's Mangekyo be his awakening


I'm guessing so, we shall have to wait to find out.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 20, 2008)

Itachi will probably be the strongest character in Ultimate Ninja Storm^^

LS^^


----------



## Hellion (Jul 21, 2008)

Well he should be since he is arguably the strongest perceived, pre time-skip


----------



## Kyou (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think they should be made stronger, all pretty similar and balanced, just the way the AI plays seem harder; don't want too unbalanced is all =3.

Seriously looking like an awesome game though =D!!... Can't wait for more footage and actual release =3


----------



## Duffy (Jul 21, 2008)

i think Sound Ninja 5 will be a downloadble cotent


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i think Sound Ninja 5 will be a downloadble cotent


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking as well....
So.. do all three Naruto games(PS3, x360, Wii) initially have 25 characters?


----------



## destinator (Jul 21, 2008)

Wii got 35+ .

And I still hope for more than 25 in NUNS as well.

Broken Bonds will probably only have 25 and the devs gonna do the cash cow thing and to some expensive DLC chars like they did with part 1.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2008)

destinator said:


> Wii got 35+ .
> 
> And I still hope for more than 25 in NUNS as well.
> 
> Broken Bonds will probably only have 25 and the devs gonna do the cash cow thing and to some expensive DLC chars like they did with part 1.


I just checked the character list, why did they take out Sound 5?
If they left Awakened Hinata out as well as the four filler guys... they could have put in the sound 5. 
Yeah.. Ubisoft really charged a lot for those.. 4 characters and 4 maps for $15...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 21, 2008)

i dunno but was this hands-on posted


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2008)

looks sweet  Liked how he explained Sasuke's first awakening, shooting fireballs all over the place  This game is gonna be so awesome


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dunno but was this hands-on posted


Dont' know here, but it's been up at GT for a while. There's also GameSpot's and 1UP's updated E3 impressions.


----------



## Dizzyegg05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Why do people insist on Online play.  That shouldn't make or break a game.



I don't expect it but it helps. GTA 4 online is all i play as i think the main game is awful. 

Granturismo 5 I play online. Better competition. Same for all sport titles.

Damn i can't believe Assasins creed has'nt got a multiplayer function.

....But a beat em up like this is'nt gonna make much difference online unless you can customise like Tekken 5.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think this game would do great online. If you're playing for fun then yeah, no harm done, but if you were to try and play competitively online, it just wouldn't work well..


----------



## Akira (Jul 22, 2008)

I've gotta say I had really low expectations for this game, but the demo is freakin' sweet. I'll definetly pick this up.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 23, 2008)

any one else think that jiraiya green toad look wierd and is not as big as it suposed to be.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 23, 2008)

That just looks like a random attacking toad.  There where a few of those in Accel.  You will know Bunta when you see him


----------



## Dan (Jul 23, 2008)

That isn't gamabunta, if you watch the trailer for this game you'll see what gama really looks like.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that's the toad that Jiraiya summons when Orochimaru is invading Konoha. It could be just a different toad, that's all. 
The toad Jiraiya summoned crushed the two headed snake so it was pretty big...

There are two toads in the game that we see though. 
[DLMURL]http://image.com.com/gamespot/images/2008/126/943434_20080506_thumb011.jpg[/DLMURL]


----------



## Kyou (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think it does...

I think the only people who haven't really been talked about its Temari and Kankuro, they're the only people I'm worried aren't in it.
Temari having a concept art confirms her for support _atleast._ But atleast its something o_o.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 25, 2008)

S e a n said:


> I don't think it does...
> 
> I think the only people who haven't really been talked about its Temari and Kankuro, they're the only people I'm worried aren't in it.
> Temari having a concept art confirms her for support _atleast._ But atleast its something o_o.


I think one of the people that played the game confirmed her as a support since they picked her.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jul 25, 2008)

I would love to see kankuro as playable

Am interested in how they would pull off his puppets and make him useable now that everything is 3D


----------



## destinator (Jul 25, 2008)

Was posted on gamefaqs, gives some more interesting information about the development.


----------



## Silvers Rayleigh (Jul 25, 2008)

Cant wait to play with Itachi and Kisame. This game looks to good to believe.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 26, 2008)

I really hope that the sound 4 at least come as DLC b/c how can you go all the way up to the retrieval arc and not have them. I think Kimmimaro will be in though


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Jul 27, 2008)

they have to have in sound 4.. how else can u justify drunking Lee and butterfly choji


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 27, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> they have to have in sound 4.. how else can u justify drunking Lee and butterfly choji



that would be great to have on the game, and they might since they said every character has a special power up


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 27, 2008)

Lee's awakening was confirmed to be the Eight Gates.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 27, 2008)

if Transformations and Awakenings are different in the game then I believe that Lee's Awakening is his Eight Gates and his Transformation is Drunken Mode!

LS^^


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Lee didn't open 8 gates .

Most I remember him opening was 5 in Chunnin Exams.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 27, 2008)

Venom said:


> Lee didn't open 8 gates .
> 
> most I remember him opening was 5 in Chunnin Exams.



we all know that Lee never opened the 8th gate! but he opened 5 of the 8 gates, Eight Gates is just the name we use to refer to him opening gates.. If we had said "Lee's awakening will be opening the 8th(notice the "th" after the number "8") gate" would be wrong because he never opened the 8th gate! might be confusing so sorry XD

LS^^


----------



## Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh ok, I didn't know the lingo you use to refer to it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 27, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> we all know that Lee never opened the 8th gate! but he opened 5 of the 8 gates, Eight Gates is just the name we use to refer to him opening gates.. If we had said "Lee's awakening will be opening the 8th(notice the "th" after the number "8") gate" would be wrong because he never opened the 8th gate! might be confusing so sorry XD
> 
> LS^^


yeah not only that in the old Ultimate Ninja games Lee open more than 5 gates during his *Ultimate Jutsu*


----------



## TenshiOni (Jul 27, 2008)

After playing the demo, I've decided that I'll definitely pick this one up.

Looks amazing.


----------



## Moondoggie (Jul 27, 2008)

Since the second trailer showed up I have been looking forward to playing as Rock Lee the most. So this news about the in-game Eight Gates again is really nice to know. I think Rock Lee will play really well in 3D.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 27, 2008)

People just call em "the gates", without the "8", so that's prolly why there was so much confusion. 


Also you die after opening the 8th gate so there's no way anybody is going over that. Lee did 5 against gaara and gai opened 6 i think with asa kujaku against that kisame copy...that's as much as has been achieved so far.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 27, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> if Transformations and Awakenings are different in the game then I believe that Lee's Awakening is his Eight Gates and his Transformation is Drunken Mode!
> 
> LS^^


In this game I think they are referred to as the same thing. 
If you look at the beginning of the demo it will tell you how to activate the awakening mode, it shows Naruto there with his Kyuubi transformation. 

I think you either have one or the other. That's the impression I got at least.

Yeah Lee never actually opened the 8th one, I was just talking about the gates themselves, who knows if he will even open 5 in the game.


----------



## Hellion (Jul 27, 2008)

They should release another Demo with two different Characters.  Sorry October can't get here fast enough


----------



## Quiet Storm (Jul 27, 2008)

Damn it I wish I have a ps3!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=8ZQOojXL1w0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -OZN- (Jul 28, 2008)

will sasuke get the CS2 traformation or just alf seal release(like in the pics we get)?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 28, 2008)

he will have his CS2 transformation, it's confirmed!

LS^^


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 28, 2008)

-OZN- said:


> will sasuke get the CS2 traformation or just alf seal release(like in the pics we get)?


I think he will transform when he does his ultimate... he will go CS1 and do a Chidori, then turn back to normal.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jul 28, 2008)

His awakening is jyuin lvl 2 but one of his ougi is the jyuin lvl 1 purple chidori of the older narutomate games...just buffed up a bit.


----------



## Fire Fist Ace (Jul 28, 2008)

This game looks uber-epic. I hope that Itachi's awakening mode isn't Tsukuyomi.


----------



## djttyme (Jul 28, 2008)

has it been confirmed how far into the story it goes?


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Jul 28, 2008)

djttyme said:


> has it been confirmed how far into the story it goes?



yeah, it goes up to the last arc of part one which is where Sasuke leaves Konoha and joins Orochimaru!

LS^^


----------



## djttyme (Jul 28, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> yeah, it goes up to the last arc of part one which is where Sasuke leaves Konoha and joins Orochimaru!
> 
> LS^^



thanks! that sounds great, now i really gotta get this game...lol


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 29, 2008)

I forgot all about Itachi in this game. Man he's gonna be awesome to fight with. He'll be super fast and using his MS tsukuyomi will be sweet!!


----------



## Vyse (Aug 6, 2008)

Bump.

Are there no news whatsoever? Like an exact release date for Europe? November is way too vague, it?ll end up in 2009 like it always does


----------



## destinator (Aug 6, 2008)

Then it would have been posted .


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 6, 2008)

How many characters are going to be in this game?


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki [3] 
Sakura Haruno [3] 
Sasuke Uchiha [3] 
Kakashi Hatake [3] 
Rock Lee [3] 
Neji Hyuga [3] 
Tenten [6] 
Might Guy [6] 
Shikamaru Nara[3] 
Choji Akimichi [3] 
Ino Yamanaka [7][8] 
Kiba Inuzuka [7] 
Shino Aburame[3] 
Hinata Hyuga [7] 
Gaara [3] 
Temari [7] 
Orochimaru [3] 
Jiraiya [3] 
Kisame Hoshigaki [7] 

Thats what Wikipedia says.


----------



## Jinibea (Aug 6, 2008)

I guess if this does all the Arcs we can expect the Sound 5.I kinda wanted the sound five to be in Naruto clash of Ninja revolution 2.But they could still be in this game.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 6, 2008)

> There are currently 19 characters confirmed in the game. On the official internet page it states that the game will include 25 characters, not counting their transformations.



it seem that they could include Sound 5, and maybe even Itachi.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 7, 2008)

I could've sworn that Itachi was already confirmed


----------



## Diamond (Aug 7, 2008)

I just took that off wikipedia, i don't follow the game myself.
But ive played the demo on the PS3.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Itachi will be in either way DLC or not. He's gonna be super fast too and his Tsukuyomi oughta be sweet.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 8, 2008)

damn no new pics?


----------



## Hellion (Aug 8, 2008)

I know.  I kept seeing it getting bumped and all I got was disappointment


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah they need to give us vids of New characters fighting or something. They need to start hyping this game up a bit more.


----------



## destinator (Aug 8, 2008)

Patience is a virtue. Actually I am happy that they dont show 100% of the game before the release. DBZ BL was one of these games, they showed so much in advance that I barely found stuff I hadnt seen before when I played it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 9, 2008)

i wonder if Sakon/Ukon will have shadow possession jutsu since Ukon mentioned that he mastered that jutsu.




destinator said:


> Patience is a virtue. Actually I am happy that they dont show 100% of the game before the release. DBZ BL was one of these games, they showed so much in advance that I barely found stuff I hadnt seen before when I played it.


well DBZ BL and this game arwe anime games and we know most of the character from the anime,manga and other games.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> Patience is a virtue. Actually I am happy that they dont show 100% of the game before the release. DBZ T3 was one of these games, they showed so much in advance that I barely found stuff I hadnt seen before when I played it.




Fixed lol!!!


----------



## destinator (Aug 9, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> Fixed lol!!!



Who cares? Well I dont...



Linkdarkside said:


> well DBZ BL and this game arwe anime games and we know most of the character from the anime,manga and other games.



Well the difference is, we havent seen too much of the story mode yet, neither of all characters while almost every attack of DBZ BL had been shown in advance already. I really had a hard time seeing something I hadnt seen in a trailer or from play videos before.

Sidenote, the game is gonna be on GC this month. Maybe I gonna go there and hopefully they have some new stuff.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> Sidenote, the game is gonna be on GC this month. Maybe I gonna go there and hopefully they have some new stuff.




I heard there?s a playable version on GC ( no not the demo)
I?m definitely going to check that out there


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 9, 2008)

destinator said:


> Sidenote, the game is gonna be on GC this month. Maybe I gonna go there and hopefully they have some new stuff.


Ah nice, Liepzieg or whatever it's called? Does that actually mean anything?


----------



## destinator (Aug 9, 2008)

Leipzig and its just a normal town name ^^

Seems I am getting a free one day ticket from microsoft for GC to see a PS3 game XD


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Lucky. I wish I could go. Oh well I'll just watch it on G4. There's bound to be new vids on gametrailers after Leipzig


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 10, 2008)

destinator said:


> Leipzig and its just a normal town name ^^
> 
> Seems I am getting a free one day ticket from microsoft for GC to see a PS3 game XD


Is that the only reason you're going?


----------



## destinator (Aug 10, 2008)

Well there is more interesting stuff there for sure, but yeah it would be the main reason ^^


----------



## chrisp (Aug 11, 2008)

It seems interesting. Haven't a Naruto fighting game, so I might check it out.


----------



## TigerTwista (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not to sure if this link has been posted so forgive me if its old


----------



## omniwind (Aug 11, 2008)

Played the demo a few weeks back. Graphics were gorgeous and gameplay was nice. It may over throw the anime fighter game king DBZ. But burst limit is a ripoff, utter failure. An ehance budokai 1 with a $60 price tag.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 11, 2008)

I want new pics.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 11, 2008)

Same here...!!


----------



## Si Style (Aug 13, 2008)

To be quite fair, I have enough fun with Naruto and Kakashi on the demo. What I'm going to do with another 23 charcters is beyond me.
I just hope Kimimaro, Zabuza and Sandaime are within the last characters to be confirmed.

The only thing that worries me is the roster. The following are important to the story but have not been confirmed;

Zabuza: Has never missed a Naruto game and without him or Haku, there is no first arc. A dead cert.

Haku: See above.

Itachi: With Kisame confirmed, why wouldn't they include Itachi? 80% sure he's in

Sandaime: Necessary, but has missed games with arcs that included him. Not likely at all.

Kankuro: See Sandaime

Temari: Only confimred as support. See Sandaime.

Tsunade: Needed for the Sannin arc. Pretty much a dead cert.

Kabuto: Not enough to create an essential moveset I don't think. We'll see him in the second game but will be support at best for now.

Sound 5: Now, this is tricky. I think we'll 2 or 3 out of five of them, but I'm leaning more toward 2. They will be Kimimaro due to his popularity, and the other two will be either Kidoumaru or Sakon. The other two may get in on the fact that Shikamaru and Chouji already has very little to do in story mode what with Kin, Captain Bandages and Temari being almost certainly being out.


----------



## destinator (Aug 13, 2008)

Emperor Time

Itachi (oh really?) and special free pre order DLC confirmed.

Also even they didnt say it directly, they pretty much confirmed no sound five. No more free roam other than Konoha alone, sounds like Konoha will just be a mission hub and not more, well nothing similiar to RoaN. Also who would choose so many stupid questions >.<?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 13, 2008)

destinator said:


> Cobra
> 
> Itachi (oh really?) and special free pre order *DLC confirmed*.


 yeah the Q&A and a scan have confirmed support character and missions DLC,but  not confirmation of playable character DLC.





destinator said:


> *Also even they didnt say it directly, they pretty much confirmed no sound five.*


 what you mean they said the game is based on the 1-135 episodes of the anime.


----------



## destinator (Aug 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> what you mean they said the game is based on the 1-135 episodes of the anime.



They said:



> and made sure that it wouldn't spoil our audience who may not know any newer arcs in the story,



If I go by what they said, newer arcs = last arcs of Naruto part 1 = no Sound 5 (especially since there is no space on the roster anyway for them). Most of the answer are so horrible anyway but it just leads me further to my believe that they wont have Sound 5.

And if they mean newer arcs = Shippuuden then they fail because this game isnt based on Shippuuden anyway. (and fillers dont count either)


----------



## Kyou (Aug 14, 2008)

I think they considered Fillers or Shippuden as that, just because they have explicitly stated up to 135; Im not sure how the roster will work out though. Kimmi with support from sound 4 maybe?.... Although that wouldnt fit well.

But I dont think they totally wont include them, its just the playability I question of the characters XD


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2008)

any one notice they confused Naruto and Sasuke element in the Q&A.




destinator said:


> They said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well they could have ment the filler or even shippuden.

Sasuke Retrieval arc is no longer new since it been months  since it aired and they were in UN3.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 14, 2008)

Official release date date for Europe is November 6 ... meh ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2008)

some one in gamespot posted that asuma and ino can be seen in the backround of this picture  of course that don?t mean asuma will be playable he could be assist only.


----------



## destinator (Aug 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> some one in gamespot posted that asuma and ino can be seen in the backround of this picture  of course that don’t mean asuma will be playable he could be assist only.



Wow gamespot users are fast for sure .

But seriously I thought this wasnt even worth to be mentioned since they are easily quest characters that just give you missions like in NH3...



Linkdarkside said:


> well they could have ment the filler or even shippuden.
> 
> Sasuke Retrieval arc is no longer new since it been months  since it aired and they were in UN3.



But we have no clue about what they are exactly talking, since the game was developed when the US wasnt even close to that arc... (and the fillers have nothing to do with game content and neither does Shippuuden in terms of "newer arcs")


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but I don't want to check 50 pages to find out...

Anthoo, how many arcs is this game gonna cover? Is it to the Gaara arc? Or will you be able to kick Sasuke's ass in the end too?

In the trailer, it only showed the gaara fight. But the cover shows something that looks like a Naruto vs Sasuke fight.

Which one is it?


----------



## destinator (Aug 14, 2008)

Game goes until 135.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah it gose to the end of the Sasuke Retreaval Arc... i realy hope they include the Wave Arc and some of the Filler Arcs (101 and the Land of tea Arc)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 14, 2008)

new interview Source

now im goin to sleep.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you Linkdarkside-san


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks Linkdarkside


also i was wondering what kind of jutsu and moves do yall think Itachi is going to have on this game


----------



## Slam (Aug 15, 2008)

[DB] Bleach 184 La Tasca Special 

Jiraiya Vs. Lee


----------



## Si Style (Aug 15, 2008)

Ha, was just about to post the Lee Jiraiya link.

The characters on this look so freaking awesome, 25 is plenty. Cut whoever you want Cyber connect, I'm quite satisfied.

Temari is only confimed as support and that interview says some charcters are only support. I think this will go for Kankuro too.

Sandaime, Zabuza, Kimimaro, Tsunade and Haku are the way forward now.
Kabuto, Temari, Kankuro and Sound 4 are fine as support for this game. Although I can imagine playing as Kankuro in this sort of game would be totally unreal.

I reckon Ninja storm 2 will hit Shippuden though, until the sasuke arc, giving us another 25 characters;

-SPOILERS FOR DUBBERS-

1 Jiroubuo
2 Sakon 
3 Tayuya
4 Kidoumaru
5 Kabuto
6 Kankuro
7 Temari
8 1st Hokage
9 2nd Hokage
10 4th Hokage
11 Asuma
12 Kurenai
13 Post-skip Naruto - 4 tails awakening
14 Post skip Sakura
15 Post skip Sasuke - CS2 awakening
16 Sai
17 Yamato
18 Deidara
19 Hiruko - No cloak Hiruko awakening
20 Sasori - Puppet Sasori awakening
21 Time skip Gaara
22 Chiyo - 10 puppet awkening
23 Post skip Lee
24 Post skip Neji
25 Post skip Ten Ten

No cloak Hiruko would be my favourite, just him skuttling across the ground would be amazing


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2008)

Si Style said:


> Ha, was just about to post the Lee Jiraiya link.
> 
> The characters on this look so freaking awesome, 25 is plenty. Cut whoever you want Cyber connect, I'm quite satisfied.
> 
> ...



I believe Temari is confirmed as playable ... also there are six spots left, not five:
Naruto Uzumaki - can also go into one tailed demon fox mode (fairly certen they will include other forms of this (ala Naruto vs Haku fight))
Sakura Haruno 
Sasuke Uchiha - can use Sharingan 
Kakashi Hatake - can use Sharingan 
Neji Hyuga - can use Byakugan 
Rock Lee 
Tenten 
Might Guy 
Tenten 
Gaara 
Temari 
Shino Aburame 
Hinata Hyuga 
Chouji Akimichi 
Shikamaru Nara 
Ino Yamanaka 
Orochimaru 
Jiraiya 
Kisame Hoshigaki


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks SLAM

also i think the Sound Ninja 5 will be a downloadble content


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 15, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I believe Temari is confirmed as playable ... also* there are six spots left*, not five:


nope itachi was confirmed in a inteview that leave 5 characters

i believe the last five characters are this

1.Zabuza
2.Haku
3.Kankuro
4.Tsunade
5.The Third Hokage

the sound five are probably super secret characters and we will not find them as playable till the game comes out.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

agree with you


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> nope itachi was confirmed in a inteview that leave 5 characters
> 
> i believe the last five characters are this
> 
> ...



I doubt that Kankuro will be available like that so i think it will be Kimimaru(sp) instead and as the fifth character  as Naruto never really fights Kankuro in the anime(yes I know Naruto doesn’t fight a lot of these characters but Naruto dose fight Kimimaru and that leaves Kankuro for DLC with the rest of the sound 4/5


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 15, 2008)

They said all genin are going to be playable. I assume that means Temari and Kankurou as well. 

 If haku was serious,


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> They said all genin are going to be playable. I assume that means Temari and Kankurou as well.
> 
> (Old podcast)​



That guy isnt from CC2 hes just a fan who is speculateing no were has CC2 said it will include all of the genin... if it did they should include Team Sound from the Prelims


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 15, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I doubt that Kankuro will be available like that so i think it will be Kimimaru(sp) instead and as the fifth character  as Naruto *never really fights Kankuro *in the anime(yes I know Naruto doesn?t fight a lot of these characters but Naruto dose fight Kimimaru and that leaves Kankuro for DLC with the rest of the sound 4/5


that don?t matter since naruto is not the only one that will fight in the story mode.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 15, 2008)

this game looks SWEET. cannot wait til I get a PS3.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 15, 2008)

yeh i can't wait till it come out thought


also what do yall think will be downloadble


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 15, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> that don?t matter since naruto is not the only one that will fight in the story mode.



I realize that thats why i put right after that quote "yes I know Naruto doesn?t fight a lot of these characters"


----------



## Si Style (Aug 16, 2008)

Its really rare that you get actual chasracters as DLC, theyve only mentioned that support characters and missions will be DLC.

I think it'll be 25 characters full stop - which really isn't bad considering their diversity.


----------



## Mugiwara (Aug 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> Game goes until 135.





MyNindoForever said:


> yeah it gose to the end of the Sasuke Retreaval Arc... i realy hope they include the Wave Arc and some of the Filler Arcs (101 and the Land of tea Arc)



'Aight. Thanks!  

This is gonna be awesome then. I'm gonna buy it!


----------



## Seany (Aug 16, 2008)

The Cel Shading is beyond amazing. @_@


----------



## Cair (Aug 18, 2008)

PS3? 




I don't have one.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 18, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> PS3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and you dont have one why?


----------



## Cair (Aug 18, 2008)

^ I don't feel like buying one. So my lazyness fucks me into epic failure.


----------



## Dreikoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> ^ I don't feel like buying one. So my lazyness fucks me into epic failure.



Order it online.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2008)

i dunno if this were posted but
gamespot user RYU_lance posted this picture of kankuro from Qore 

and The Third Hokage which can also be seen in the official site




Si Style said:


> .
> 
> *Temari is only confimed as support and *that interview says some charcters are only support. I think this will go for Kankuro too.


well Hinata,Ino,Kisame were given they art to sites and later revealed as playable

Temari also have 4 fights in the anime
1.Temari vs Tenten
2.Temari vs Shikamaru
3.Temari vs Sasuke
4.Temari vs Tayuya (well this wasn’t really a full fight but anime game usually make stuff like these a full fight.)


----------



## destinator (Aug 18, 2008)

Nothing special but first pic from games convention.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 18, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i dunno if this were posted but
> gamespot user RYU_lance posted this picture of kankuro from Qore
> 
> and The Third Hokage which can also be seen in the official site
> ...



I'm all for Temari being playable because without her Shikamaru has nothing to do in story mode. Just bare in mind that Kankuro and Temari have been tipped out the boat before as support characters (ie Gaara's Ougi's in UN1). 

When all is said and done, they are less important to completed arcs in story mode than Kimimaro, Tsunade, Zabuza, Haku and Sandaime.

I think Knakuro would be an amazing charcater in this game, but I don't think it'll happen


----------



## Hellion (Aug 18, 2008)

October 14 can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 18, 2008)

Si Style said:


> I'm all for Temari being playable because without her Shikamaru has nothing to do in story mode. Just bare in mind that *Kankuro and Temari have been tipped out the boat before as support characters (ie Gaara's Ougi's in UN1). *
> I think Knakuro would be an amazing charcater in this game, but I don't think it'll happen


so were Tenten,Shino and Ino and they are in



Si Style said:


> *When all is said and done, they are less important to completed arcs in story mode than Kimimaro, Tsunade, Zabuza, Haku and Sandaime.*


again so were Tenten,Shino and Ino and they are in


----------



## Hellion (Aug 18, 2008)

I have never understood the Ten-Ten love.  I mean yeah she is the weapons expert but in the Manga she has done absolutely nothing on screen


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 18, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have never understood the Ten-Ten love.  I mean yeah she is the weapons expert but in the Manga she has done absolutely nothing on screen



I?m fairly certain that?s because the manga sucks at showing the characters personalities wile the anime filler arcs throw the characters into interesting missions and allows them to figure it out so we the viewer get to see how they act and Ten-ten in the anime is kinda cool? not as cool as Tayuya but cool non the less


----------



## Cair (Aug 18, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Order it online.



I might really have to. 



When I get the money, I will.


----------



## Kyou (Aug 19, 2008)

Ino is important  Without Ino... it leaves Sakura with like 1 fight, against Sound Nin.

But yeah; it looks as though Temari and Kankuro are in; I mean the concept art always makes me think they are in GENERALLY; and all genin would include them.

I like Tenten ;_;... I like her design, cause Im shallow 

With PS3 games being region free if memory serves, I'll have to save up quick for Oct 14. I mean.... Im just hopeless at saving up!! D8!... I get like around 100-200 bucks a week.. which is good for 17 and a casual job XD.. I just suck at saving 

But only really buying PS3 for this game XD... Sure there are other games out there are good too... but for this game, it looks so great.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 19, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have never understood the Ten-Ten love.  I mean yeah she is the weapons expert but in the Manga she has done absolutely nothing on screen


because Tenten is awesome i mean she was one of the best characters in the prelims

what would have Sakura,Ino,Hinata,Chouji,Kin,Yoroi,Misumi and maybe some of the others. do againts Rising Twin Dragon.


----------



## Vidjaj (Aug 20, 2008)

Well people, i have the Ps3 and i think i will buy the game.
But here is the thing, im trying to find the demo on the Ps3 becouse on  it`s bean out from the 17th july, and i cant find it, and one know why? or is it just me that cant find it ?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 20, 2008)

Not sure its out in Europe


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 20, 2008)

SORRY FOR THE DP 

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2008)

Pag 17

Kimimaro&Sandaime Confirmed


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Aug 20, 2008)

I LUUUUUUVE YOU BRROOO!!!  SAAAANDAAAAIMEEEEE ^^ thanks Des 

LS^^


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 20, 2008)

destinator said:


> Flow - World End
> 
> Kimimaro&Sandaime Confirmed


yeah great pictures


-Kimimaro attack is made of pwn
-Tsunade is at least confirmed as a assist

and it look like gaara first costume is confirmed in gameplay


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 20, 2008)

Kankurou is also there as a support. 
Jiraiya finally confirmed as support. 

Free Roam seems to have gotten a few changes since we last saw it as well.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 20, 2008)

destinator always provides the best info for Naruto Games


----------



## Duffy (Aug 20, 2008)

great pics


----------



## Even (Aug 20, 2008)

Kimimaro's attack looks friggin sweeet


----------



## Trolli (Aug 21, 2008)

this games gonna be kick ass, better than RoN


----------



## MS81 (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't w8 to play with Itachi and the 3rd.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 21, 2008)

Seems we are getting day 1 DLC


----------



## Admiral Kizaru01 (Aug 21, 2008)

This game is gonna be badass. simply badass


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2008)

new IGN preview


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 21, 2008)

and from that we can conferm Kimimaru is in the game so thats 20 confermed and 5 to go


----------



## Katsuragi (Aug 21, 2008)

This game looks awesome!

one question though: are you allowed to pick who your partners are on this game?

*EDIT*: nevermind, just found out you can


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2008)

new trailer


----------



## Moondoggie (Aug 21, 2008)

Every trailer released just pulls me in more and more.
One of the things I must say is that I am impressed with the scale of Konoha, and how CC2 thought things through when it comes to travel. The cannon fits really well, and in-game cutscene look like they will be fun to watch also.

I noticed the trees inside of the walls of the Chuunin exam level, could be very interesting. Nice to see Sasuke's entrance animation too.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 21, 2008)

It all look incredible but there's still 1 major crippling factor!

There's STILL no sign of Zabuza and Haku.

Also, When Neji uses Kaiten against Naruto? Naruto flies across the screen so fast its really hard to follow with the naked eye. Awesome!


----------



## Hellion (Aug 21, 2008)

Kabuto and Tsunade are confirmed as fighters. only 3 left

I think it would more likely be Zabuza and Haku.  and leave that one spot open for the 4th  


<<<Delusional


----------



## slickcat (Aug 21, 2008)

nice this game keeps getting better and better, gonna pre-order very soon, i guess i ll just have to replay the older accel games till this one comes out, and i m hoping there will be accel 3 also


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2008)

also Higher quality trailer posted


----------



## Even (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome trailer


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2008)

new gamespot Impressions


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 21, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> new gamespot Impressions



Most intersting said in that article was CyberConnect2 comment on the other Naruto game on the Xbox 360:



> *The team from CyberConnect2 ended the demonstration with a warning to the Naruto: Broken Bond team currently at work on the new game at Ubisoft. "Everything in our game is superior over Ubisoft's Naruto."* We'll find out once Atari's game is released in Q3 2008 exclusively on the PlayStation 3.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Kabuto and Tsunade are confirmed as fighters. only 3 left
> 
> I think it would more likely be Zabuza and Haku.  and leave that one spot open for the 4th
> 
> ...



I only count two spots left.  Isn't this the roster so far:

1.  Naruto
2.  Sasuke
3.  Sakura
4.  Kakashi
5.  Shikamaru
6.  Ino
7.  Chouji
8.  Hinata
9.  Kiba
10.Shino
11.Neji
12.Lee
13.Tenten
14.Gai
15.Jiraiya
16.Oro
17.Tsunade
18.Sandaime
19.Kabuto
20.Gaara
21.Itachi
22.Kisame
23.Kimimaro

I assume it'll be Zabuza and Haku as well.  I will actually be disappointed if it's not.  Both had very important fights for the early part of Naruto.  I personally don't care about Kankurou and Temari (who seem to only be support) or the Sound 4 (Kimimaro is awesome though), so with Zabuza and Haku I'll be completely satisfied with the roster.  However, the 4th, 1st, or 2nd would be awesome additions...maybe DLC.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

Ningen said:


> I only count two spots left.  I assume it'll be Zabuza and Haku as well.  I will actually be disappointed if it's not.  Both had very important fights for the early part of Naruto.  I personally don't care about Kankurou and Temari (who seem to only be support) or the Sound 4 (Kimimaro is awesome though), so with Zabuza and Haku I'll be completely satisfied with the roster.  However, the 4th, 1st, or 2nd would be awesome additions...maybe DLC.



Make that 1 Itachi was comfermed in Joysticks trailer as well... so Haku as a fighter and Zabuza as respit)

And Temari was comfermed as a playable charictor Why dont you people get that thrugh your heads


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 22, 2008)

She's only been shown in the character art...that doesn't mean she's playable.  She hasn't been shown in any videos or pictures as a playable character and none of the developers have mentioned her in interviews.


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 22, 2008)

Temari only mentioned as support so far..


----------



## slickcat (Aug 22, 2008)

I m guessing this will be the first naruto game to get 8.0 and above


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2008)

Kiba, Kankurou, Temari confirmed .

+ TONS of stuff


----------



## Seany (Aug 22, 2008)

Jesus, the latest trailer is win.

@_@


----------



## DarkDevice (Aug 22, 2008)

this game looks so amazing, so disappointed its not on the 360


----------



## Akira (Aug 22, 2008)

^It's okay, you get ROAN2.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 22, 2008)

destinator said:


> Kiba, Kankurou, Temari confirmed .
> 
> + TONS of stuff



i cant see that being confirmed in the movie


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 22, 2008)

nick65 said:


> i cant see that being confirmed in the movie



Watch the character selection screen and watch the Rookie bar closely you can see Kankaro and Temari in it


----------



## Moac (Aug 22, 2008)

Woo This game will Push me over the edge and force me to Buy a PS3. so awesome, I hope They add online Mode In the second game or as a DLC.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2008)

gamespot posted a video i dont know if it is the same as gamekyo since i did not wath the gamekyo vid.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah but Zabuza and Haku are not confirmed and that's all 25 charcaters!!

Boy do we take Mist nin for granted...

There is no first arc now, NO first Sharingan, NO first Kyubbi, NO first summoning jutsu...
I love how this game look but I'm also disappointed that this isn't in, I wonder how they'll jutsify it.


----------



## destinator (Aug 22, 2008)

Who knows? Maybe they will just not be playable or DLC, just wait and see...!


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Aug 22, 2008)

If they do release playable characters as DLC, hopefully Zabuza and Haku will be the first ones.  That is disappointing but the game will still be great.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2008)

What have I been saying. The Sound 4 aren't in the game and I couldn't stress enough why and how. 

I'm guessing the first dlc will be Zabuza and Haku considering they were so critical to the storyline and since they're in the first arc in the manga they are needed more than anyone.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 22, 2008)

I m guessing the DLC definitely wont be free. haha


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2008)

i don't think Zabuza and haku will  be DLC not every can DLC and they are important to the strory.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I heard somewhere, maybe here, That if you pre-order you will get some DLC, and that there will also be release day DLC


----------



## Even (Aug 22, 2008)

I guess Zabuza and Haku might be in the game as fightable foes (like the giant Shukaku), just not playable characters... Therefore, I'm pretty sure they're gonna be DLC...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2008)

Even said:


> I guess Zabuza and Haku might be in the game as fightable foes (like the giant Shukaku), just not playable characters... Therefore, I'm pretty sure they're gonna be DLC...


no the Sound 4,Zabuza or Haku ending as DLC  could cause a big uproar since they suposed to be in the story and not every one is capable of DLC.

and they haven't confirmed playable character as DLC  so far only assist characters and Missions been confirmed.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 22, 2008)

Man those vids from Leipzig and the one with Kimimaro were sweet. The graphics looks so awesome. Yeah I think the sound 4 and Zabuza, and Haku are DLC along with a few other characters


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 22, 2008)

No Zabuza, Haku and Sound 4 in the full version of the game and DLC on the first day after spending a fortune in the game, this sounds like an attempt to rip off customers, and seriously i dont like it! 

This new way of giving us incomplete games at full price and then make us pay even more for the rest of the game online is one of the biggest problems the game industry is facing right now!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Well I heard somewhere, maybe here, That if you pre-order you will get some DLC, and that there will also be release day DLC



blue1



> *
> For the DLC, we're planning on giving you exactly what you asked for; some of them are compelling missions and awesome support characters that you can freely unleash as you wish. Please check the official website and major gaming sites regularly for more info on the game as we will surely be releasing some important information about pre-order gift items at selected retailers that early birds will be able to obtain. **I can't share much detail at this point but, we are planning to release a limited number of exciting DLC as free pre-order gift. * As for Itachi and Kisame, they will be in the game as playable characters! And thanks for being a fan of CyberConnect2 and the series! I can say frontline that they have been putting a lot of effort to make sure this appeals to all the fans in that it is a similar representation to the anime. Also, they are trying to make it so that even non-fans can appreciate the simple yet deep content of the game and license, so stay tuned to the project and CyberConnect2 - we'll be sure to entice players for a long time to come!


----------



## Kyou (Aug 23, 2008)

destinator said:


> Kiba, Kankurou, Temari confirmed .
> 
> + TONS of stuff



Total awesome.

I see Temari and Kankuro, everyone.. That's so awesome, Thanks!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2008)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> No Zabuza, Haku and Sound 4 in the full version of the game and DLC on the first day after spending a fortune in the game, this sounds like an attempt to rip off customers, and seriously i dont like it!
> 
> *This new way of giving us incomplete games at full price and then make us pay even more for the rest of the game online is one of the biggest problems the game industry is facing right now*!


ecxacly DLC is the worst ting that happend to video games now they have a excuse to not comple a game and make more money.

i remenber some one complaing about a FPS that some guns didn’t apear in the game from the trailers,they apeared as DLC.


----------



## Duffy (Aug 23, 2008)

i don't know if you guys saw this yet but it's awsome thought

This is the only ridiculously subtle and witty hint that I'll contribute for now.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 23, 2008)

Tobi7 said:


> i don't know if you guys saw this yet but it's awsome thought
> 
> Link removed



That was posted a while a go none the less it's still refreshing to see.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Seeing Kimimaro in action was awesome


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 23, 2008)

destinator said:


> Kiba, Kankurou, Temari confirmed .
> 
> + TONS of stuff


apparently some one noticed that some characters have multiple awakenings and costume in the character selection  



i have slow connection so i can't confirm it but the other users seen to confirm it.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah I saw the costume thing which is an awesome addition.  I cannot confirm if the second on is the awakenings or not but there is something under the alternate costume.  Also concerning the DLC I don't think it is as bad as people are making it.


----------



## Setensa (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,

I would have wanted to know if you had information on the available languages
in the subtitling ?

The game is going to go out in October to the United States, in November in Europe (and in France).
I hesitate to order the game on import for this reason.

The game will contain various languages in the United States? The game will contain various languages in Europe? (Subtitle) 
Information was published on this subject?

Thank you in advance for your answers


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2008)

My friend has never seen an episode of Naruto and he is buying this...its that awesome.


----------



## Moac (Aug 25, 2008)

Setensa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would have wanted to know if you had information on the available languages
> in the subtitling ?
> ...




This game will have Both English and japanese languages. Meaning that, when you use the japanese language option they input subtitles , during battles and missions.

I hope this becomes a strandard for any future games based on Anime series.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2008)

the game will also have french subtitles


----------



## slickcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Just played the demo. Love this game so much. Its only missing one thing, more combos. but its managable especially kyuubi naruto( he rocks)


----------



## Hellion (Aug 26, 2008)

There are different combos, if you press the d-pad at different times.  CC2 has a good concept on using one button but using it perfection


----------



## slickcat (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I know that but still I know you have to either shiruken cancel at times, I ve gotten up to 60 hit combos by stopping in between and using support characters mixing with the throw or rasengan or raikiri , its amazing.. But it lacks more combos than the accel games. Normally we could keep fighting mid air. with Up O,O but in this game only one aerial move and no air grapple. 

But I saw in the trailers naruto change into a shiruken, that move isnt in the demo, so I m betting there are some extras.

Edit: actually the shiruken move might be narutos special in place of rasengan


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 27, 2008)

That move alwase kicks ass in the trailers espeshaly when Sasuke is useing the fire flower Jutsu I just hope the fire jutsu dosent cansel out Naruto's move


----------



## destinator (Aug 27, 2008)

Afaik the demo didnt had all moves available. If you check the last trailers Naruto had new movies (if I am right).


----------



## slickcat (Aug 27, 2008)

well I m guessing that each character will have more than one Ougi, and the customizable jutsus as well after going through  the konoha story mode. 

From the trailers i ve only seen 2 new stuff for naruto, One is when naruto constantly falls on sasuke and the bunshins disappear, I m sure thats not an ougi and then theres the shiruken clone special. But yeah I m definitely getting this game.


----------



## destinator (Aug 27, 2008)

The official website now got a few new pics.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 27, 2008)

destinator said:


> The official website now got a few new pics.


those picture are the same as the hokage room but better quality

also you can see sasuke art whut the black costume in the fans section.


----------



## Yaakov (Aug 27, 2008)

The demo is badazz


----------



## slickcat (Aug 28, 2008)

this demo is too easy, I got the formula down and can now link combos without getting hit, I wish they had added different difficulty adjustments..


----------



## Creator (Aug 28, 2008)

It looks pretty awesome. Played the demo.


----------



## Hellion (Aug 28, 2008)

Creator go ahead and ask the question you want to ask.... Will Tsunade's breast get their own physics :amazed


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 28, 2008)

@Kaze: Maybe if Namco was doing the game.


----------



## Si Style (Aug 28, 2008)

Hah Hah! Namco, the dirty bastards.
I think a boob gravity engine exists in the game world - but it comes in any game employment contract that you can't let it slide that it exists.
If modders got their hands on it we'd be running around with Solid Snake, Link or Ryu with 36HH whammers. It'd be wonderful chaos.

On topic: Can't wait to play as Kankuro, He's gonna be incredibly interesting to play as.
I'm still holding out for Zabuza too.


----------



## WarDragon989 (Aug 29, 2008)

Naruto? Next-gen? coolio

I just hope the dlc is the sound 4 and Zabuza and haku, then this will be one of the most complete naruto game


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 29, 2008)

WarDragon989 said:


> Naruto? Next-gen? coolio
> 
> I just hope the dlc is the sound 4 and Zabuza and haku, then this will be one of the most complete naruto game



I realy hope the Sound team (Kin, Dosu, and Zaku) will be DLC too. For fodder they were prity cool


----------



## WarDragon989 (Aug 29, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I realy hope the Sound team (Kin, Dosu, and Zaku) will be DLC too. For fodder they were prity cool



=O i forgot about them yeah they would be good, hope they add all the characters then it would be complete =D 

i have high hopes for this game and dlc =P


----------



## Hazuki (Aug 29, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I realy hope the Sound team (Kin, Dosu, and Zaku) will be DLC too. For fodder they were prity cool



seemingly there will be 25 caractere
so i wish too 
but most important is that we haven't seen yet zabusa and haku , who were very important in the first part and saison of naruto


----------



## WarDragon989 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hazuki said:


> seemingly there will be 25 caractere
> so i wish too
> but most important is that we haven't seen yet zabusa and haku , who were very important in the first part and saison of naruto



Erm you do know that 24 characters have already been confirmed? So there is only one space left?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 29, 2008)

WarDragon989 said:


> Erm you do know that 24 characters have already been confirmed? So there is only one space left?



where the frack have you been? we've confermed all 25


----------



## WarDragon989 (Aug 29, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> where the frack have you been? we've confermed all 25



I've been around. But it has been a while, since i have ventured here. Just been around on others sites, they seem to be really behind in information then 

EDIT: Just checked now, i knew all 25 already, just some people can't count and kept saying 24


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 29, 2008)

man Kimmimaro and Kisame look sweet. This game is gonna own everything. Plus the DLC has to include Zabuza and Haku and later the sound 4


----------



## Goku• (Aug 29, 2008)

Is this game not an rpg like rise of a ninja?


----------



## Mike S (Aug 29, 2008)

^^^it is a rpg game bigger than ROAN


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 29, 2008)

I think there are supposed to be RPG elements just like the previous UN games


----------



## Nakiro (Aug 29, 2008)

WarDragon989 said:


> I've been around. But it has been a while, since i have ventured here. Just been around on others sites, they seem to be really behind in information then
> 
> EDIT: Just checked now, i knew all 25 already, just some people can't count and kept saying 24



One source for everything Naruto. 
Naruto's intelligence


----------



## slickcat (Aug 30, 2008)

I m hoping they have options in versus mode to start with their transformations.


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Aug 30, 2008)

That would be sweet slickcat. Who knows it might be possible.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 30, 2008)

yup, I hope its there, coz i cant wait to use Butterfly chouji. Damn CS 2


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 30, 2008)

I realy hope Narutos Ultimate Jutsu with the Kyuubi Cloak is the Punch of DOOOOOOOM!!!


----------



## Mike S (Aug 30, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> I realy hope Narutos Ultimate Jutsu with the Kyuubi Cloak is the Punch of DOOOOOOOM!!!



its his grab....... you do it by pressing R2 and circle.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 30, 2008)

Eh yeah but when Naruto did it when he fought Haku it did more damage then a regular grapple would.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 30, 2008)

well they didnt want to over exaggerate the range of the punch. Plus the kyuubi arms in this game arent that huge or long either, but the naruto grab does extend really far.

So far each time i decide to play the demo, I just let the A.I pummel me until i can use kyuubi mode and then waste its health. I do miss the air grabs though.


----------



## Mike S (Aug 30, 2008)

slickcat said:


> well they didnt want to over exaggerate the range of the punch. Plus the kyuubi arms in this game arent that huge or long either, but the naruto grab does extend really far.
> 
> So far each time i decide to play the demo, I just let the A.I pummel me until i can use kyuubi mode and then waste its health. I do miss the air grabs though.



LOL I do the same thing


----------



## Demon_Boy (Sep 3, 2008)

New videos on IGN - has confirmed
Also another preview done by them -


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 3, 2008)

Gamespot 

Update impressions. 

Around... 12 videos as well... featuring.. Shikamaru, Temari, Kankurou and others as well as another boss battle with Manda.


Once the video is done, it will show you related videos, from there just pick another one. 
New map also confirmed, swamps.

Gamabunta + Katsuyu as assists.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2008)

Its not even fair to compare NUNS and BB


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 3, 2008)

Gamespot













IGN










All the videos for your convenience, the last gamespot video shows the new confirmed map.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2008)

nice nariko. all the vids were good


----------



## Kyou (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow, awesome. Nice seeing in action; really exciting.

Ino


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Sep 3, 2008)

@_@................sugoi!!!


----------



## Boom Burger (Sep 3, 2008)

The game is looking quite neat...

but why the hell would the producers say it would cover from episode one when haku and zabuza aren't playable? They'll probably just shown the first arc as some sort of fifty second cutscene!!


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 3, 2008)

Boom Burger said:


> The game is looking quite neat...
> 
> but why the hell would the producers say it would cover from episode one when haku and zabuza aren't playable? They'll probably just shown the first arc as some sort of fifty second cutscene!!



Yeah.. it doesn't look too well for Haku and Zabuza.. or Sound 4 for that matter. Perhaps they will be in the game, just not playable... although what's the point of that. 

DLC perhaps, would be nice...


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 3, 2008)

Really great videos, I think CC2 has really succeeded in closing the gap between the anime and game both in graphics and in gameplay(Gaara homing sand. ).

Though I think I'm done now, no more videos and pics. I want the game.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 3, 2008)

In the article they mention that it goes from the genin training to the Chunin exams.  But the still don't understand how they are going to do the rescue Sauce arc


----------



## MS81 (Sep 3, 2008)

I wonder if Kakashi could copy Rasengan now that he revealed it.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2008)

heh are the gamespot and ign videos the same or are some diffrent?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 3, 2008)

nick65 said:


> heh are the gamespot and ign videos the same or are some diffrent?


Some are different.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 3, 2008)

If CC2 has gone this far, I want some anime game remakes like Kenshin Kyouto rinne and a whole other bunch. Well heres to dreaming


----------



## Helix (Sep 3, 2008)

Game looks awesome aside from the english voice actors. Thank goodness you can switch to Japanese audio. 

Anyways.. so this game covers up to just part one right? Since I saw one-tailed Naruto in the trailer beating up Saucegay.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 3, 2008)

this for souleater would be insane on ps3 ofcourse


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 3, 2008)

damn this looks amazing. Hope they have Sakon. I just want to do a Rashoumon!
And I almost flipped out during Tsunade fighting Manda, and Gamabunta came outta nowhere lol. Greatness.

I swear whenever i get PS3 ima buy like every game i should have played in the past yr or so along with this.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 4, 2008)

Damn next month cannot get here fast enough


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Damn next month cannot get here fast enough


Tell me about it...


----------



## MS81 (Sep 4, 2008)

I want new vids of Kakashi and Sasuke in CS2.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 4, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I want new vids of Kakashi and Sasuke in CS2.


Kakashi is in the demo, why do you need videos for him?


----------



## Boom Burger (Sep 4, 2008)

Maybe Zabuza is a 'costume' for Kisame?


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 4, 2008)

Boom Burger said:


> Maybe Zabuza is a 'costume' for Kisame?


Their fighting styles are very different not to mention Shameda "shaves". From the few clips we saw of Kisame, Zabuza's sword would look awkward.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Sep 4, 2008)

OH MY GOD!! The game looks amazing...

I'm pretty sure that the Japanese version will have all Part 1 characters included in the game (Haku & Zabuza, Sound 4)... because they usually only rip off on american customers (Remember Bodokai 2-3)

So I may just wait till then to buy the game, but it looks unbeliavable.

Acn you imagine when this game comes out with Sasori and Chiyo-baa? (Kankurou's puppet's are WAY authentic and made of win) Flying Deidara? Kakuzu & Hidan? Asuma? MK? *HACHIBI!!!*

I am also of the few that would like 3 Sound Genin, Kurenai, Anko, *Nidaime and Shodai* to be included. (With the assist gameplay Edo Tensei is within the realm of possibility, though should be more broken) (Especially the Hokages)

Though they'll probably give this to the fans in the second game should the Filler's not be over with in USA.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm having so much trouble believing Haku and Zabuza arn't in this. It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense - Far too much happens.

This game looks amazing though, Temari seems like an awesome character to play as.


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 4, 2008)

As much I don't care for Naruto anymore I'm willing to get this game because it looks so good and fun to play. Just wish it had online play hopefully they'll add it in the sequel then.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 4, 2008)

Dose anyone know what place to go to get that first free DLC? *Realy hopes its EB games/Game Stop*


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 4, 2008)

HEY GUYS, CHECK OUT MY SICK NINJA STORM/BROKEN BONDS YOUTUBE CHANNEL


----------



## Duffy (Sep 4, 2008)

shyakugaun u should put your sig in show raps thought

yeah i saw it shyakugaun it's gar thought


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2008)

put my sigs, where, and i have i met you before, i think i did


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2008)

*NEW GAMEPLAY, CS2 SASUKE VS GAARA, NEJI VS SHINO, NARUTO VS TEMARI*



[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-IpzskLl9k[/youtube]


----------



## Seany (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! Sasuke's CS2 is godly


----------



## MS81 (Sep 5, 2008)

shyakugaun said:


> *NEW GAMEPLAY, CS2 SASUKE VS GAARA, NEJI VS SHINO, NARUTO VS TEMARI*
> 
> Here is something more age and culturally appropriate to an anime forum.
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-IpzskLl9k[/youtube]



yeah CS sasuke would've been gr8 only if he used his ougi.

tbh the boss summon battles look identicle.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Sep 5, 2008)

this game looks hotter and hotter, btw alternate clothes confirmed for few characters XD glad to see Sasuke with his Chuunin Exam clothes (black one)

wonder how this game will be like and how it will look when we get to shippuuden XD (waiting for Accel 3, no news about it yet Des?)

LS^^


----------



## Hellion (Sep 5, 2008)

I am psyched that Sasuke finally got the chuunin outfit for once. 

Also LS it is looking like we will not be getting an accel this year.  Damn fillers


----------



## Wu Fei (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't want accel 3 yet. only new people really will be hidan/kakuzu, and a few revamps.

let them do this game and when the anime gets thru with sasuke vs. itachi, they can do as they please....pain is what i want basically lol.


----------



## nick65 (Sep 5, 2008)

fucking people up with hermit mode dudes is what we really want


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 5, 2008)

hitting biches with kirin an susano is what i want, megatron mouthblasting hoes with hachibi is what i want


----------



## destinator (Sep 5, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I don't want accel 3 yet. only new people really will be hidan/kakuzu, and a few revamps.
> 
> let them do this game and when the anime gets thru with sasuke vs. itachi, they can do as they please....pain is what i want basically lol.



Have fun waiting around 2-3 years then .


----------



## Hellion (Sep 5, 2008)

I really wish they would go with how far the Manga is as opposed to the anime.   I mean lets be honest with ourselves here after NUNS comes out there is no need for another PS3 Naruto game for at least 2 years.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 5, 2008)

Main site had a small update... they added characters section.

There's only Naruto Kakashi and Sakura.
There are also 35 slots, keep in mind some may not be playable. 

Videos show some new stuff, give it a go.
Official site: WoW Gold
My thread: 
Debating HachiBee VS Tsunade here. Please visit and leave comments. I am sure other battledome members can also enlighten you.


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2008)

Okay not sure if this is really new (but I think I havent seen it yet).

With the last update they introduced the char section along with Kakashi/Naruto/Sakura. I wanted to dig around the site a bit and found out that there is actually one more hidden video (which cant be accessed by a button, or they simply forgot to add the button for Sasuke).

However the video shows some short Sasuke fighting along with his CS1/CS2 Specials.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 6, 2008)

destinator said:


> Okay not sure if this is really new (but I think I havent seen it yet).
> 
> With the last update they introduced the char section along with Kakashi/Naruto/Sakura. I wanted to dig around the site a bit and found out that there is actually one more hidden video (which cant be accessed by a button, or they simply forgot to add the button for Sasuke).
> 
> However the video shows some short Sasuke fighting along with his CS1/CS2 Specials.


Thanks Des, I guess you know your way around. 

What's your MSN, if you don't mind me adding you. PM me.


----------



## destinator (Sep 6, 2008)

Sooo the Sasuke video I found was just by accident, this is what I was really looking for!


(These images are stored in the flash file already)



Sasukes page we will see sooner or later.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2008)

I wanna see sasuke cs2 chidori.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 6, 2008)

MS81 said:


> I wanna see sasuke cs2 chidori.


There's a link to that on the last page...


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey guys check out this sick video i made, trust me you want to see it

*Naruto Ultimate Ninja Bonds*


----------



## nick65 (Sep 6, 2008)

no we dont post new stuff only and your own vids somewhere else please. 
anyway nice job des, seems like sasuke has another ultimate special to choose from.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn so Zabuza and Haku so far aren't even assist


----------



## MS81 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There's a link to that on the last page...



sorry jus seen the vid, it totally kick arse.


----------



## Si Style (Sep 6, 2008)

Anko and Kurenai got a place over Zabuza and Haku...that's very, very odd. I don't know how you justify that.

Well at least we can assume these support guys are going to be playable in the sequal. They have character models, a combo and at least 2 moves as support after all. I'm certainly looking forward to Shodai.

The Zabuza Haku thing really, really perplexes me though...not even support?! Do CC2 have a history of being nasty to them? i.e making them crap and giving them only 1 Ougi; I never played the Narutimate hero games. 

But the amount of work that's gone into this game compells me to forgive them.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 6, 2008)

I honestly hope that they aren't the first day DLC, or if they are that they will be free.  I just don't want people to complain


----------



## the box (Sep 7, 2008)

temari is gonna be teh god of that game

all of team gia is playable FTW.
all of team 7 is playable FTW.
the sannin are all playable FTW.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 7, 2008)

Dude take your personal stuff to PM's.  If you want someone to see your VMV leave it in your sig or post it in the AMV thread.


----------



## Boom Burger (Sep 8, 2008)

Even though the first arc had sasuke awaken his sharingan many Naruto fans saw it only as in introduction arc (not important only to show the characters to the viewer/reader and their abilities).

edit: notice in Kakashis jutsu list; it has water shark jutsu. He uses water dragon (whom he compied off Zabuza in the first arc) not water shark!!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 8, 2008)

Boom Burger said:


> Even though the first arc had sasuke awaken his sharingan many Naruto fans saw it only as in introduction arc (not important only to show the characters to the viewer/reader and their abilities).
> 
> edit: notice in Kakashis jutsu list; it has water shark jutsu. He uses water dragon (whom he compied off Zabuza in the first arc) not water shark!!



That?s bull the Wave Arc was one of the most important Story wise and Character development wise... (for naruto) also it had 2 of the greatest fights in Part 1

Theres also the fact that Zabuza and Haku kick ass


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Sep 8, 2008)

Kakashi copied Kisame's water shark when he and Itachi sneaked into the Konoha.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 8, 2008)

my impressions after playing the demo were good.  Looks like it will be a really stylish and fun fighting system compared to others.

My only gripe were the jagged edges of the characters.  The characters looked SO much cleaner and better in Rise of a Ninja even without 1080p (I was at 1080i).  I don't think it is "blurring the lines between the show and game" like they claim...


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 8, 2008)

MechaTC said:


> my impressions after playing the demo were good.  Looks like it will be a really stylish and fun fighting system compared to others.
> 
> My only gripe were the jagged edges of the characters.  The characters looked SO much cleaner and better in Rise of a Ninja even without 1080p (I was at 1080i).  I don't think it is "blurring the lines between the show and game" like they claim...


Did you check the latest videos?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 8, 2008)

MechaTC, is to video games what Dynamic Dragon is to the Naruto Anime.  The smallest wrong will dissatisfy them


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 9, 2008)

Also, I dont think naruto rise of ninja, or broken bond better !!!


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 9, 2008)

Kaze said:


> MechaTC, is to video games what Dynamic Dragon is to the Naruto Anime.  The smallest wrong will dissatisfy them



Well then he should hate RotN becuse it has the bigest wrongs (Raymen, the guys who play Iruka and Sarutobi, Tuchi(sp)


----------



## Even (Sep 9, 2008)

from what I've seen, UNS has much cleaner and better graphics that both RoaN and BB.... I remember being really disappointed when I saw the facial animations of BB (especially with Neji doing his Byakugan)... They looked really edgy...


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 9, 2008)

^Dont forget the ugly fighting style in broken bond.


----------



## Anti Filler (Sep 9, 2008)

Broken bond will be the same trash it's predecessor was. Ultimate ninja looks awesome, but they confirmed no online play.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah only DLC.  I Just can't wait to start kicking ass with Gaara.  Desert Requiem looks sweet


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 9, 2008)

So I'm guessing everyones already seen the gaara vs. Kimmimaro vids etc. those fights look awesome I cant wait to play the game seems like everythings slowing down though


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 9, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> So I'm guessing everyones already seen the gaara vs. Kimmimaro vids etc. those fights look awesome I cant wait to play the game seems like everythings slowing down though


Yeah, that was a great video.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 10, 2008)

destinator said:


> (These images are stored in the flash file already)



the sealed one has to be yondaime (if you remember in the UN3 he was the last one revelaed to i think)i really cant see it being zabuza or haku no sense in leaving one out its sad too that they skiping the zabuza arc


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 10, 2008)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> the sealed one has to be yondaime (if you remember in the UN3 he was the last one revelaed to i think)i really cant see it being zabuza or haku no sense in leaving one out its sad too that they skiping the zabuza arc



No thats the File 'Sealed' if you go to the sight the and count the number of charictors on it you can tell that there are exactly 35 charictors


----------



## Kyou (Sep 10, 2008)

Lol. Bias much.

But yeah... That's just hte icon they use until they tell you what characters it is...


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think they're gonna skip the Zabuza arc, just not have Zabuza and Haku as playable characters...


----------



## Hellion (Sep 10, 2008)

Even said:


> I don't think they're gonna skip the Zabuza arc, just not have Zabuza and Haku as playable characters...



but as DLC  

One can hope


----------



## UnblessedSoul (Sep 10, 2008)

First and second hokages are a surprise awesomeness, the only downside I can find is no haku and zabuza I hope its not DLC.. it should be in the game right away that arc was so important to the Naruto story and they are kickass players


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 10, 2008)

im okay with no zabuza i have bad meories of that in games because N:ROAN  did not do the best zabuza arc and this game looks like a masterpeice in the making especially the way u fight shukaku gaara and orochimarus manda oh and im new 

oh and whats the difference between japenese and american games?


----------



## Even (Sep 10, 2008)

UnblessedSoul said:


> First and second hokages are a surprise awesomeness, the only downside I can find is no haku and zabuza I hope its not DLC.. it should be in the game right away that arc was so important to the Naruto story and they are kickass players



If they are DLC, I hope they are free at least


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 10, 2008)

is there a dif between american and japenese versions


----------



## Akira (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't think so, I know the US version can have Japanese voices though.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 10, 2008)

thnx im so gettin this game cant wait till november


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 10, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> thnx im so gettin this game cant wait till november



i think its october 15


----------



## nick65 (Sep 10, 2008)

i cant wait for the shippuuden version


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 10, 2008)

_Now i have to get a PS3, this game looks so boss._


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 11, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> i think its october 15





ok cant wait 4 october then lol


----------



## Hellion (Sep 11, 2008)

I have the countdown on my desktop.  My friend asked what is that.  I said that is the countdown to the greatest day of 2008


----------



## TEK (Sep 11, 2008)

I just checked gamestats.com and the official release date is October 14th. I'm so excited for this game. It looks soooo sweet!!!!


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I have the countdown on my desktop.  My friend asked what is that.  I said that is the countdown to the greatest day of 2008



lol nah that aint it, its the greatest month, but not day 4 one reason Fable 2


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 11, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> lol nah that aint it its the greatest month but not day 4 one reason Fable 2



I dont trust Fable 2 

Reason: the orgianal Fable was suposed to be the best too. Look how that turned out


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 11, 2008)

lol true but i cant help but be hyped


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 11, 2008)

I can its basicly the same game but with Storm they had to rebuild it from the ground up (And dont give tell me the fighting sistem is based on one of the DBZ games becuse ive played them and this plays way difrently then that


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 11, 2008)

koolio ive played the demo i like the ninja dash thing especially with the shurikan/kunai throw during the ninja dash


----------



## Hellion (Sep 11, 2008)

They basically revamped the PS2 version.  So when I played the demo I had some familiarity of the system but, the tweaks that they made make it so much better.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 11, 2008)

true i mean the tenkaichi style is amazing.

but the ground 2 wall transition should have been better like the others where u just run at it


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah thats one problem i had with it but I got over that fast by just avoiding the wall as much as posable


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 11, 2008)

but it would be better if online battles were available
but the game seems to be shaping up to be a very good product so thank you cyber connect


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 11, 2008)

lets all worship the ground they walk on


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 11, 2008)

shiki-fuujin said:


> lets all worship the ground they walk on



That sig is way too big.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 11, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> That sig is way too big.



yeah i know but it rocks


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok I officially played the whole demo today (I’ve been avoiding the Jap voices) and I have to say The Japanese voice over for this game really sucks. I don’t know if that’s my fandom of the English VO cast (that’s probably it) or what but something seemed off about the Jap VO, especially whenever Naruto got hit.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2008)

November:

Resistance 2

Gears of War 2

Smackdown vs Raw 2009

The 11th Month is the best, IMO. Any questions?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 13, 2008)

No ... just no Gears is questionable and the WWF game (DONT YOU DARE TELL ME OTHERWISE*Twitch*) is just plain


----------



## Starrk (Sep 13, 2008)

'Questionably awesome' is what you damn well better mean.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 13, 2008)

Stark said:


> 'Questionably awesome' is what you damn well better mean.



Lets compramise! "This fall is going to Kick ass"


----------



## Even (Sep 13, 2008)

you actually prefer the English voices over the Japanese???
Wow, now that's a first.....

Personally, I can't stand the English cast, especially Naruto's voice... It's so damn annoying...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 13, 2008)

Even said:


> you actually prefer the English voices over the Japanese???
> Wow, now that's a first.....
> 
> Personally, I can't stand the English cast, especially Naruto's voice... It's so damn annoying...



Thats your opinion in my opinion Gai sounds like he's Spanish but Guy sounds just right(Im spelling there names like that for how the charictors say the names) and Kakashi... well both are great but i prefer the English Kakashi. But when it comes to Naruto i'll take the English Naruto over the Japanese any day.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG it got delayed till November 4


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 14, 2008)

Link or it didnt happen


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 14, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> Link or it didnt happen


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 14, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> It’s not that weird. I find it more enjoyable for characters I’m watching to speak the language I know besides its an Anime that's setting isn't based in Japan(I once had a debate about when Anime should be dubbed or just kept subbed we both agreed that when the setting wasn’t Japan it could be dubbed but other then that it just loses context (MilkChan and the original ShinChan is attested to this)
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn’t mean anything until they have a story or its confirmed on the official website.



It's not confirmed it's coming out in October Etheir but people still think it is  eh i don't care as long as it comes out in october or early november


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 14, 2008)

ChidoriCurrent said:


> It's not confirmed it's coming out in October Etheir but people still think it is  eh i don't care as long as it comes out in october or early november



Yeah it is they have said in many interviews that its comeing out in October now unless you have a artical that we can read this on or we see this on other sights (Like Gametrailers becuse there more reliable then Gamespot) this is just hogwash


----------



## destinator (Sep 14, 2008)

At the moment nobody knowns if its coming in Ocotber... a lot of sellers changed their release date to 4th of November last week...


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 14, 2008)

i prefer the english because to be honest with u id prefer to actually understand it

and the release date is november i think


----------



## Even (Sep 14, 2008)

I understand Japanese, so to me, that's not a problem


----------



## MS81 (Sep 14, 2008)

I can't w8 to get.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 14, 2008)

good for u but id say the best thing about shippuden japenese only is that i learn to insult my teachers without them knowin 

so thank you shippuden 

also this game cant come ouut sooner i gonna buy it 4 my bros ps3 

its that good


----------



## Starrk (Sep 14, 2008)

You don't have your own PS3?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 14, 2008)

Stark said:


> You don't have your own PS3?



Why should he? To play the 3-4 good game the console has to offer?

I'm sooo getting flamed for that xD

No, but seriously, this and MGS4 are the two things I miss since I sold my ps3...


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 14, 2008)

I like the japanese voices, if I understand it, or not, and if they didnt put that option to choose the japanese or english, I would wait for the japanese version of the game to buy.

But with the japanese option, and subtitles option, everything perfect.


----------



## Even (Sep 14, 2008)

you also have subs on UNS, so that's not a problem


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 14, 2008)

Still the English voice actors sound alot better in my opinion. the only voice actor i have a problem with is Konohamaru and thats it ^_^


----------



## Quiet Storm (Sep 14, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYYG4W_u3oY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Sep 14, 2008)

Youtube

Youtube


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 14, 2008)

The only good thing about that was Tenten kicking Lee's ass


----------



## TEK (Sep 15, 2008)

Now if only Tenten could show that kind of potential on the show and we'd be set.

But man, Gaara looks sweet. I can't wait to get this game and try out all the different characters.


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 15, 2008)

The top specials that I want to see now: 

1 - Itachi.
2 - Kisame.
3 - Third hokage.
4 - Orochimaru.



And guys, are there any info. or anyone know, if lee and choji have second stage ?? 

Like butterfly choji, or lee gates, or drunking-fist.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 15, 2008)

im sure they would otherwise it would be a bit unfair if ur lee and naruto goes fox on you


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 15, 2008)

Lee has gates...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah but it's probably is like Kakashi's Sharingan mode


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 16, 2008)

That Sand Burial was epic


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2008)

will it be something like narutimate hero?


----------



## TEK (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you guys know if Jiraiya is playable or not? I seem to recall him being in it but I'm not 100% certain. 

I'm really excited about the prospect of playing as Kisame. He's one of my favorite characters so I hope he pwns in this game. I also can't wait to try out Kimmimaro.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2008)

TEK said:


> Do you guys know if Jiraiya is playable or not? I seem to recall him being in it but I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> I'm really excited about the prospect of playing as Kisame. He's one of my favorite characters so I hope he pwns in this game. I also can't wait to try out Kimmimaro.


Yeah, Jiraiya is in the game.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 16, 2008)

He better be becuse if not this game isnt doing it right:


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 16, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> will it be something like narutimate hero?



Pretty much, just in 3d with tweaks to make the system work. Some things would feel very familiar to you, and others not so much. Plus the free roam mode looks to be much more expansive.



TEK said:


> Do you guys know if Jiraiya is playable or not? I seem to recall him being in it but I'm not 100% certain.
> 
> I'm really excited about the prospect of playing as Kisame. He's one of my favorite characters so I hope he pwns in this game. I also can't wait to try out Kimmimaro.



Yeah like mentioned, Jiraiya is completely playable. Here is of short video of him fighting Lee:

here


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's the Naruto thread on GT for those who forgot about it. 
Zinobi

It has all the information that we know so far.


----------



## destinator (Sep 16, 2008)

Btw Nakiro why is there no info about all the 10 support chars. And another thing I find damn misleading is the "confirmed" stages, since especially the first (konoha streets) and the stage with the Akatsuki gate wont be in the game (Imho thats 99% clear since those are just concept/development stages).


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> Btw Nakiro why is there no info about all the 10 support chars. And another thing I find damn misleading is the "confirmed" stages, since especially the first (konoha streets) and the stage with the Akatsuki gate wont be in the game (Imho thats 99% clear since those are just concept/development stages).


Yeah, I guess I could put the other characters there as support. 
I'm hoping they surprise us and make them playable though. 

Konoha Streets.. every other game had it so far, It does seem like we haven't seen much of the map lately. Akatsuki one isn't the same as it was in anime/manga, that's why I'm thinking it's going to make it in there. CC2 was known for their fanservice. 

The forest/lake map is also somewhat like that. 

Though you're right, we haven't really seen any fights on them. I wonder if anyone noticed the at any of the events. Don't think they're going to make it?


----------



## destinator (Sep 16, 2008)

Imho the shippuuden style map just hints at a Accel PS3 (imho). Especially since there is basically no info on the jp NUNS at all.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't make me get excited about a JP PS3 Naruto game.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> Imho the shippuuden style map just hints at a Accel PS3 (imho). Especially since there is basically no info on the jp NUNS at all.


Accel PS3 would be awesome, I think they are going to take some rest though.. one year and then head on over to Shippuuden in Japan. I don't think they have a huge team and they are busy with the Storm so yeah. 
I also don't know if they would have two Naruto series so to speak. 
I do hope it's true though, would be awesome.

Still didn't add me on MSN...


----------



## destinator (Sep 16, 2008)

Well the design and stuff of NUNS should be finished for quite some time, I would expect that they are doing tweaks the last weeks now and that some people (the accel 2 team could be working since the accel 2 release on a accel 3 together with the guys that arent needed for NUNS anymore). well just me dreaming ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2008)

destinator said:


> Well the design and stuff of NUNS should be finished for quite some time, I would expect that they are doing tweaks the last weeks now and that some people (the accel 2 team could be working since the accel 2 release on a accel 3 together with the guys that arent needed for NUNS anymore). well just me dreaming ^^


Oh yeah, I think they already started working on the next project.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 16, 2008)

I definitely need accel 3, I dont care how it comes, but even though its made, the only thing that comes to mind is how many arcs extra it covers. accel 1 covered to shoten itachi fight, second up to sasuke retrieval arc2, now whats next hidan ,kakuzu( if so, the 2 chunins will be playable as well, making 4 new characters, so its a good start, but honestly I want to play as J-man with Hermit mode, So I hope they take a yr off honestly speaking.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 16, 2008)

slickcat said:


> I definitely need accel 3, I dont care how it comes, but even though its made, the only thing that comes to mind is how many arcs extra it covers. accel 1 covered to shoten itachi fight, second up to sasuke retrieval arc2, now whats next hidan ,kakuzu( if so, the 2 chunins will be playable as well, making 4 new characters, so its a good start, but honestly I want to play as J-man with Hermit mode, So I hope they take a yr off honestly speaking.



I think Storm will replace Accel.. but that's just me.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 16, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> I think Storm will replace Accel.. but that's just me.



Mostlikely seeing as the regular Naruto ends in December (I realy hope Adult Swim is going to do Shudupin(sp))


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 17, 2008)

yep i agree accel has probs been replaced by storm but they've already finished sasuke retrievel arc so shippuden will be the next game!!!!!


----------



## destinator (Sep 17, 2008)

Well Accel 3 PS3 chances just got killed.



CC2 announced the game for Japan (the last time I checked a few days ago the page wasnt there).

Also in this weeks Shounen Jump is a prevew for NUNS (no clue if there is anything new).


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 17, 2008)

not coolio!!!!!!
 Accel is dead 1 min silence


----------



## MS81 (Sep 17, 2008)

Accel 4 FTW!!!!


----------



## MinatoNamikaze54321 (Sep 17, 2008)

MyNindoForever said:


> Mostlikely seeing as the regular Naruto ends in December (I realy hope Adult Swim is going to do Shudupin(sp))



I agree with the Adult Swim version so it won't get "Cleaned"


----------



## destinator (Sep 18, 2008)

NUNS Special Editon announced.


----------



## Hellion (Sep 18, 2008)

damn I have to get the special edition


----------



## RodMack (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm for sure gonna get the special edition.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 18, 2008)

what dose the special edition disc say on it?


----------



## Hellion (Sep 18, 2008)

Heres the link that tells of the stuff that comes with it


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 18, 2008)

Great I don’t have to buy the CD separately


----------



## Endzeit (Sep 18, 2008)

This game looks great cant stop playing the demo shame you can only play as Naruto and kakashi.so abit of a noob question now but do we know when this game is coming out cant wait to play it


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 18, 2008)

calvo619 said:


> This game looks great cant stop playing the demo shame you can only play as Naruto and kakashi.so abit of a noob question now but do we know when this game is coming out cant wait to play it



I believe November 4th(US) is  the agreed upon date. Yeah, I don't think I've ever played a demo this much. Plus I always find new stuff every so often. Like I super punched(Ultimate impact) Gai for the first time yesterday by accident. heh


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 18, 2008)

I still say its comeing out in October but with this special edition they have a prity good reason


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 18, 2008)

Things just keep getting better and better.


----------



## RodMack (Sep 18, 2008)

calvo619 said:


> This game looks great cant stop playing the demo *shame you can only play as Naruto and kakashi*.so abit of a noob question now but do we know when this game is coming out cant wait to play it


That's pretty much the letdown of the demo, but it doesn't stop it from being good.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

How long into the story does this go? Does it cover all of part 1? Seeing Naruto go 1-tail and Sauce CS2 kinda implies it will.

I've given up on Naruto as an manga/anime, but this looks quite fun.


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 19, 2008)

Killua said:


> How long into the story does this go? Does it cover all of part 1? Seeing Naruto go 1-tail and Sauce CS2 kinda implies it will.
> 
> I've given up on Naruto as an manga/anime, but this looks quite fun.


Yeah, all of part one.. although they seemed to have somehow missed Zabuza's arc unless they are keeping it a huge secret...


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes it covers all of Part 1 up to the end of the Sasuke retreval Arc but idk if it inculdes the Fillers inbetween that time becuse those fillers kicked ass(and IMO should become Canon)


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, all of part one.. although they seemed to have somehow missed Zabuza's arc unless they are keeping it a huge secret...



No Zabuza? No Haku?

I'm not getting this game then 

Not including the best arc in the entire series isn't a good move

Someone confirm when the game releases


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2008)

im back,i haven't log in the internet like in 5 weeks

but im disapointed that Zabuza and Haku are not in.

and i think character like Asuma,Anko and Kurenai will be support only and i hope the sound four is playable.

but i think im goin to wait andd see if they later release a version whit the zabuza arc before buying it.

now i need to see the new videos and stuff


----------



## Endzeit (Sep 19, 2008)

RodMack said:


> That's pretty much the letdown of the demo, but it doesn't stop it from being good.



yeah your right there with only 2 playable charters in the demo it is kind of a let down but still it rocks  cant wait to get the game


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Sep 19, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> im back,i haven't log in the internet like in 5 weeks
> 
> but im disapointed that Zabuza and Haku are not in.
> 
> ...



sound 4 is not playable, only kimimaro of the sound is playable



Killua said:


> No Zabuza? No Haku?
> 
> I'm not getting this game then
> 
> ...



Nov 4th as of now. it was pushed back 2 weeks from oct 15


----------



## Mibu Clan (Sep 19, 2008)

The Japanese version should cover what they didnt for America wanting to make more cash...

I'll save myself for Zabuza and Haku in the JAP version of the game... maybe even A Shippuden character (though doubtful, maybe Shodai and Nidaime are in)

But I'lll definetly rent this game, and look at videos lol.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Sep 19, 2008)

destinator said:


> Well Accel 3 PS3 chances just got killed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for what date has it been announced?


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 19, 2008)

Wait what? Zabuza and Haku are in the Jap version?


----------



## destinator (Sep 19, 2008)

No they are not...


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 19, 2008)

Link

Link


----------



## MS81 (Sep 19, 2008)

well I'm still getting.


----------



## Donkey Show (Sep 19, 2008)

Mibu Clan said:


> The Japanese version should cover what they didnt for *Namco Bandai* wanting to make more cash...



Fixed.  Get your facts straight.


----------



## Even (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice new vids


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 19, 2008)

It confirms that you won't have to pick support characters.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 19, 2008)

I think it also conferms that it might still be comeing out in October (it just said it was comeing out in November for EU


----------



## Mibu Clan (Sep 20, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Fixed.  Get your facts straight.



I meant taking money from the americans, but point taken.



			
				destinator said:
			
		

> No they are not...





			
				Killua said:
			
		

> Wait what? Zabuza and Haku are in the Jap version?



Well, yes they haven't been confirmed or anything... but I'm more than sure it's gonna happen. I'd go as far as to say that alot of the DLC will be a given in the Jap version...


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2008)

Mibu Clan said:


> Well, yes they haven't been confirmed or anything... but I'm more than sure it's gonna happen. I'd go as far as to say that alot of the DLC will be a given in the Jap version...



We dont even know if there will be ANY DLC besides a few more support characters ... I dont even want to talk about a pretty much complete new arc (since it seems they completely left it out).


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Sep 20, 2008)

destinator said:


> We dont even know if there will be ANY DLC besides a few more support characters ... I dont even want to talk about a pretty much complete new arc (since it seems they completely left it out).




What is the so called genin arc then???

It makes no sense to have sound 4 back up, all the hokages, asuma, kurenai...
And have no Haku or Zabuza (not even support .. its kinda fishy if you ask me


----------



## destinator (Sep 20, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> What is the so called genin arc then???
> 
> It makes no sense to have sound 4 back up, all the hokages, asuma, kurenai...
> And have no Haku or Zabuza (not even support .. its kinda fishy if you ask me



Dont ask my why they are not in! But it wouldnt be the first "bad" decision if it comes to content for a video game .


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 21, 2008)

Zabuza and Haku are great characters, but if they r not in the game, it will be not that important, there r too many characters to play with like Itachi, Jiraiya, kisame, tsunade kabuto, kimimaro, orochimaru and all these characters more important than Zabuza and Haku.

And thanks for the new videos looks great.


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 21, 2008)

Just played the demo taken off the ps store and I got to say I liked accel more

Ninja storm doesnt feel as competitive as the previous ps2 games.

It looks great and has some interesting new features but I kinda felt something was missing when I played it

I know it is the 1st installment so there are lots of things to perfect, just like Narutimate Heroes 1


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Zabuza and Haku are great characters, but if they r not in the game, it will be not that important, there r too many characters to play with like Itachi, Jiraiya, kisame, tsunade kabuto, kimimaro, orochimaru and all these characters more important than Zabuza and Haku.
> 
> And thanks for the new videos looks great.


um no character slike Guy,Kisame and Itachi arent important in part 1.


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2008)

well, tbh, I prefer Gai over Zabuza  He's just too funny


----------



## -OZN- (Sep 21, 2008)

Noiteru said:


> Just played the demo taken off the ps store and I got to say I liked accel more
> 
> Ninja storm doesnt feel as competitive as the previous ps2 games.
> 
> ...



I fell the same way...
just hope we will see accel 3 on ps2...even if I'm starting to loose hope...


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 21, 2008)

I have no hope for accel 3

If you think about it the only new characters would be Hidan and Kakuzu, I think they prefer to move the series to the PS3 and make a game that goes until the Sasuke's team shows up next year - Ninja Storm 2 should have that


----------



## Even (Sep 21, 2008)

Perhaps Ninja Storm 2 will cover Shippuuden up till the Sasuke arc or something...


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 21, 2008)

Even said:


> Perhaps Ninja Storm 2 will cover Shippuuden up till the Sasuke arc or something...



I hope it covers until Suigetsu, Karin and Juugo

If not that will be 2 years without any new characters in naruto games


----------



## slickcat (Sep 21, 2008)

Hmmmm, Yeah I feel the same way playing the demo, it lacks something accel has. Just in case theres no accel,Then its probably replaced with storm, And storm moves with the english audience, We all know what that means.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2008)

Accel 3 will get to Deidara vs Sasuke fight.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 22, 2008)

I havent seen any of the English Naruto episodes, but if they censor alot of stuff like blood and amputations, then they are going to have alot of problem with shippuuden. Let alone a Ninja storm


----------



## Noiteru (Sep 22, 2008)

slickcat said:


> I havent seen any of the English Naruto episodes, but if they censor alot of stuff like blood and amputations, then they are going to have alot of problem with shippuuden. Let alone a Ninja storm



Dude there never was any kind of Gore in Naruto games, and english Naruto episodes have nothing to do it it


----------



## nick65 (Sep 22, 2008)

okay now everybody knows about the genin arc being out to have to keep mentioning it all the time.. and they might be downloadble content for hell theyre might even be downloadble content stories 
but do we die or not buy the game when theyre aint no genin arc.. no, we buy it anywayz


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 22, 2008)

We need a part 2 already =/


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 26, 2008)

i don't know how can CC2 Naruto developer call them self fan and not put Zabuza,Haku and the Sound4 ,i mean any true naruto fan would put them in.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 27, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i don't know how can CC2 Naruto developer call them self fan and not put Zabuza,Haku and the Sound4 ,i mean any true naruto fan would put them in.



they were my main group


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Sep 27, 2008)

Nothing new yet?


----------



## Kyou (Sep 27, 2008)

NARUTO FANS!
NARUTO™: Ultimate Ninja® STORM Limited Edition has been revealed!  

Packaged in a deluxe SteelBook™ case featuring alternate artwork with a protective slip cover, each copy of the Limited Edition comes with an exclusive soundtrack music CD featuring 18 original tracks, an individually numbered limited edition Laser Cell™ depicting Naruto and Sasuke in battle, and two exclusive limited edition collectible cards. 

The NARUTO: Ultimate Ninja STORM Limited Edition will carry a suggested retail price of $69.99 and will be available through GameStop, Best Buy, GameCrazy, Amazon.com and other select retailers. Link removed  


Got that in an email from Bandai.. Not sure if it's been mentioned, but yea.


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 27, 2008)

Why are you receiving emails from Bandai in the first place? lol


----------



## Kyou (Sep 27, 2008)

I think I subscribed to UNS crap o-o.


----------



## Duffy (Sep 27, 2008)

.............lol


----------



## gaara454545 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nothing new for one week, Oh My God !!!


----------



## destinator (Sep 28, 2008)

S e a n said:


> NARUTO FANS!
> NARUTO?: Ultimate Ninja? STORM Limited Edition has been revealed!



You should check here more often, the LE is known for 1-2 weeks .


----------



## Kyou (Sep 28, 2008)

Lol XD.

I tend to read the parts about the characters as opposed to anything else LOL. Sorry~ XD


----------



## Uchiha~Madara (Sep 28, 2008)

whats the european release?


----------



## namikaze uzumaki (Sep 28, 2008)

who eles is going 2 get it on the day it comes out


----------



## nick65 (Sep 29, 2008)

uhh me + resistance 2 i cant wait to fight yet another alien invasion and orochimaru looks like an alien aswell so the games are quite similair


----------



## Nakiro (Sep 29, 2008)

nick65 said:


> uhh me + resistance 2 i cant wait to fight yet another alien invasion and orochimaru looks like an alien aswell so the games are quite similair


I have to say that's the weirdest comparison ever.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 29, 2008)

NUNS is nearly out and me in the LBP and resistance betas times gonna fly XD


----------



## destinator (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyway japanese Bandai page launched today : 

Well nothing on it =/


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 1, 2008)

Wasn't the game coming in October or did they push it back?

I just want to hear about the single player, I really hope it's long...
Is there any videos from the single player?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 1, 2008)

^Yes, November 4th. But now that we are in October, it's like the home stretch considering it's coming out early in November.

30min video featuring some of the versus, and single player. 
Single player at about the 8 minute mark.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 1, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> ^Yes, November 4th. But now that we are in October, it's like the home stretch considering it's coming out early in November.
> 
> 30min video featuring some of the versus, and single player.
> Single player at about the 8 minute mark.



I think that's old  I got this feeling that I have seen it before ^^ nice try though 

LS^^


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 1, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I think that's old  I got this feeling that I have seen it before ^^ nice try though
> 
> LS^^


 
Hm? 

XMURADX asked if there were any videos showing the single player, that video is the longest one showing it I believe. I wasn't posting it as a new video. heh


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

ive seen quite a bit of story gameplay and believe me when i say that it is looking good with a NROAN style story.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 2, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Hm?
> 
> XMURADX asked if there were any videos showing the single player, that video is the longest one showing it I believe. I wasn't posting it as a new video. heh



lol sorry, I didn't know ^^

LS^^


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

does anyone know who the last char is

everybody says that its the 4th is this a rumour?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2008)

It best be Haku


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

nah i heard that the zabuza arc has been cut for a strange reason but apparentley it will be released as DLC


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

im just hoping its free if it aint im not getting it becauseit aint worth 2 chars and 2 fights in story


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 2, 2008)

So it is coming after all? Source? And list of more DLC?


----------



## nick65 (Oct 2, 2008)

i think the last character is the 4th since te list already resembles narutimate hero 3 alot and haku and zabuza wil probably downloadble content


----------



## destinator (Oct 2, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> does anyone know who the last char is
> 
> everybody says that its the 4th is this a rumour?



What last char are you talking about?

ALL characters of the game have been revealed already!


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

destinator said:


> What last char are you talking about?
> 
> ALL characters of the game have been revealed already!



what!

the only character roster pictures i can find has one sealed spot


----------



## destinator (Oct 2, 2008)

Damn when I made that picure I expected people would use common sense >.<.

That sealed picture is just the one that is used to display the sealed picture on the website.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 2, 2008)

oh but i actually found quite a few pics like that with a sealed part in doh well 

and im not stupid  .... 

watch ur back and above :abduct


----------



## Kael Hyun (Oct 2, 2008)

There is no last charictor thats just the image of Sealed


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 2, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> nah i heard that the zabuza arc has been cut for a strange reason but apparentley it will be released as DLC


Nothing to back this claim up, it's a rumour only and it will stay that way.



MyNindoForever said:


> There is no last charictor thats just the image of Sealed


That's right.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2008)

any one notice that in the sannin video orochimaru don't have black arms.


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing new:


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 6, 2008)

oh ye he dont does he but it might be just because they are bandaged

does anyone know the solid date for this game


----------



## destinator (Oct 6, 2008)

3 screens by CloudStrife636 from gamefaqs.


----------



## WarDragon989 (Oct 7, 2008)

Newish trailer from TGS

Link removed

Notice the sound 4 backing up with Kimimaro


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2008)

luv this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 7, 2008)

gamespot posted new sreenshots 

new impressions


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Seems like they won't include the impalement sasuke made to naruto with his chidori like in Broken Bond(RoAN2).


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2008)

New Interview


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2008)

Not sure if it''s ever been mentioned but even if the Sound 4 aren't playable they can be seen in the TGS 2008 around 1:15 as support characters and given that I think it's safe to say it'll be dlc. Good thing the dlc is free.


----------



## nick65 (Oct 8, 2008)

tgs 2008 trailer with a slight sign of a second version approaching
woops readed a page back and i saw somebody else posted the trailer already, but this one is better quality tho


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 8, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Good thing the dlc is free.



Man r you sure about this ?!! wow free... 

And the new trailer was very very cool, thanks guys for posting.




Edit: thanks nick65 for the quality.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 8, 2008)

destinator said:


> New Interview


 
Hmm, I noticed that the floor cracks when Lee kicked Naruto into it. Also when Naruto finished his ougi. Interesting.


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2008)

nick65 said:


> tgs 2008 trailer with a slight sign of a second version approaching
> woops readed a page back and i saw somebody else posted the trailer already, but this one is better quality tho



Why not just take the original IGN link ?



HQ!



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not sure if it''s ever been mentioned but even if the Sound 4 aren't playable they can be seen in the TGS 2008 around 1:15 as support characters and given that I think it's safe to say it'll be dlc. Good thing the dlc is free.



Well that should confirmed the list I got a few weeks back by 100% .


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

holyshit guys, you seen 1st and 2nd helping Orochimaru.


----------



## IllidanStormrage (Oct 8, 2008)

Wacthed trailers for this game, can't wait


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2008)

i am actually more disappointed than exited by the new trailer because there still not sight of playable Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 8, 2008)

Zabuza should be in the game while Haku should be DLC.


----------



## Ral (Oct 8, 2008)

The graphics look freaking sweet as far as i am concerned. Naru and Sasuke look better then ever and Gaara looks badass as always. LOS


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 8, 2008)

its cool how they show damage on the character but it seems like you can only see it during cutscenes.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 8, 2008)

destinator said:


> Why not just take the original IGN link ?
> 
> 
> 
> HQ!




Thanks alot destinator, there r also in this link a video for 

Orochimaro vs Sarutobi : 








Naruto vs Gamabunta from the single player mode : 








There are low quality on youtube, if anyone want :

Orochimaro vs Sarutobi :

cue every sperm is sacred




Naruto vs Gamabunta from the single player mode :

cue every sperm is sacred


----------



## RodMack (Oct 8, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am actually more disappointed than exited by the new trailer because there still not sight of playable *Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4*.


I guess they're not considered important. I don't really care about the Sound 4, but it would kinda suck if Zabuza and Haku aren't in the game, which looks like it'll be that way.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 8, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not sure if it''s ever been mentioned but even if the Sound 4 aren't playable they can be seen in the TGS 2008 around 1:15 as support characters and given that I think it's safe to say it'll be dlc.* Good thing the dlc is free. *



its free? thats great news.


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am actually more disappointed than exited by the new trailer because there still not sight of playable Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4.



No offence but:

1. Ever since we knew there will be just 25 chars everyone knew they would leave out a few

2. Since I got that list a few weeks ago it was clear who wouldnt be in. I cant believe people are still hoping to see them in the game as playable chars when its clear they wont be in...

We gonna see how DLC will work out .


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2008)

OMG, CHECK OUT THIS NEW NINJA FANTASY TRAILER ITS EPIC

clickyclickyclicky


----------



## nick65 (Oct 8, 2008)

we already posted it like 3 times?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2008)

not the same one i just posted


----------



## destinator (Oct 8, 2008)

same video different audio  -> old and posted 10 times in the last 2 pages


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 8, 2008)

Have you all seen the character roster?

10 of which are only support characters.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoihTgsem4w[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry if this has already been posted


----------



## destinator (Oct 9, 2008)

TGS Trailer in GT HD: 

And yes, I got that list a few weeks back from the official site .


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 9, 2008)

Neji vs Gaara:



Looks like playing as Neji will take some tactics to get in range.
Very fluid movements also.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2008)

here another video  Gaara vs Kakashi this promo


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice signature Moondoggie


----------



## MS81 (Oct 9, 2008)

I wish the 360 had more vids like these.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 9, 2008)

If only Rise of a Ninja 2 didn't suck.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 9, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Nice signature Moondoggie



Yes it is, but not as cool as mine. 

So anyways, are the 1st and 2nd Hokages playable?


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If only Rise of a Ninja 2 didn't suck.



we barley have any information on it dont hate


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2008)

Zen-aku said:


> we barley have any information on it dont hate



He's basing it off 1 which sucked dick.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> He's basing it off 1 which sucked dick.



it was better then the ultimate ninja games


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 10, 2008)

I liked 1 on 360


----------



## Hellion (Oct 10, 2008)

I actually love DLC.  Especially for my sports game, stats and rosters change all season, and it sucked have to modify that stuff manually. 

For games like this I find it as an added bonus because they can add missions, and characters.


----------



## destinator (Oct 10, 2008)

Negi Ougi^^


----------



## slickcat (Oct 10, 2008)

Neji ougi is godly, That movement was exactly like gon vs the bald ninja guy Hanzo.. I love high speed movement


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 10, 2008)

it seems nice, the graphics look nice too. but i don't have a PS3 so i'll never know


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 10, 2008)

omg neji is gonna be a beast


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 10, 2008)

Tsukiyo said:


> it seems nice, the graphics look nice too. but i don't have a PS3 so i'll never know



its alright. this game is not a system seller anyway.


----------



## Anti Filler (Oct 11, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> its alright. this game is not a system seller anyway.



Agreed. Xbox and Wii have plenty of titles between them. And even if you have a PS2, you still have stuff to look forward to.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 11, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> its alright. this game is not a system seller anyway.


Not for majority, but I've heard people saying that they are getting PS3 for this game.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 11, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Not for majority, but I've heard people saying that they are getting PS3 for this game.



good for them. people should just get the games they want to play.


----------



## N A R U T O (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice graphics,excellent gameplay,nice abilities,i would rate it... 8.2/10


----------



## Anti Filler (Oct 11, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Not for majority, but I've heard people saying that they are getting PS3 for this game.



Well, that's their mistake then...


----------



## N A R U T O (Oct 11, 2008)

Sounds like the game rules 
I saw some vids on youtube,looks good


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 11, 2008)

N A R U T O said:


> Sounds like the game rules
> I saw some vids on youtube,looks good



I am getting the game. but at the moment, the games I am looking forward to is resistance 2 and little big planet. especially littlebigplanet. I got the beta and it was epic


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 12, 2008)

WOO it looks so kwl and its nice to see a fellow fanclub member into it aswell but the biggest weak point of the game is the lack of online oh well i suppose that NBTB will be good enough for online play!
anyway i thinkthat there was news at the tokyo game show but can someone tell me if there was.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 12, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> WOO it looks so kwl and its nice to see a fellow fanclub member into it aswell but the biggest weak point of the game is the lack of online oh well i suppose that NBTB will be good enough for online play!
> anyway i thinkthat there was news at the tokyo game show but can someone tell me if there was.



there is no online? thats lame. I thought that by now, all games come with online features onless the developers can't be bothered as obvious in this case.


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> there is no online? thats lame. I thought that by now, all games come with online features onless the developers can't be bothered as obvious in this case.



Welcome to months ago ....


----------



## Kamina (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else loving the demo? 

the combos are amazing..


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

Is the release date for Europe October the 30th?
Amazon just refreshed the offer today - and it?s just 18 days until that date, that?s awesome - they obviously had to have a reason to change the release date on their side.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 12, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Anyone else loving the demo?
> 
> the combos are amazing..



the demo is fine, but it gets tiring playing only naruto and kakashi. I am anticipating the full game


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> Is the release date for Europe October the 30th?
> Amazon just refreshed the offer today - and it?s just 18 days until that date, that?s awesome - they obviously had to have a reason to change the release date on their side.



Where are you from?

Here amazon changed the release date already like 1-2 weeks ago to the 30th. Also other shops have the same date and local retailers seem to have that date too.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 12, 2008)

the entire Naruto vs Gamabunta video Link for both


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2008)

Neji vs. Naruto

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKztpPUneL0

It displays a fully charged Kaiten, and the spin goes on for a surprising amount of time. The charging time is long though.


----------



## Seany (Oct 12, 2008)

Heh Moondoggie, i thought you were resisting the videos?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2008)

^I lied. 
Plus when the release date changed, I couldn't resist anymore.


----------



## Seany (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah it's simply to great not to watch. 
Sadly i'll wait for the sequel


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Yeah it's simply to great not to watch.
> Sadly i'll wait for the sequel


 
Indeed they are. 
I see, well that's a plan.

I'm happy with pre-time skip for now, sequel should be great though.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm glad this came out, I'll get it.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't want a sequel for at least 3 years


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

destinator said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> Here amazon changed the release date already like 1-2 weeks ago to the 30th. Also other shops have the same date and local retailers seem to have that date too.



It seems valid then ...
I?m from Germany - awesome news


----------



## destinator (Oct 12, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> It seems valid then ...
> I?m from Germany - awesome news



Meh thats up on Amazon for a long time already (I am from Germany  too).

Well lets hope its the official date.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 12, 2008)

destinator said:


> Meh thats up on Amazon for a long time already (I am from Germany  too).
> 
> Well lets hope its the official date.



I just checked it today, couldn?t guess that it?s old news.
Do you know anything about a pre-order bunus for our little country?


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 13, 2008)

im in Oman i cant pre order a game there are no mainstream game stores here, thus im SCREWED no 2nd hokage for me


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Eh I doubt we will hear a "its gold" message from CC2 so the game could be final for weeks already.

Also some games turn gold just 1-2 weeks before the release so there really is nothing to worry about.

I still hope we get the game on the 30th which would be damn perfect.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 13, 2008)

oh thank god i can still d/l it and ye i agree with destinator


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Yeah it's simply to great not to watch.
> Sadly i'll wait for the sequel


i tinkg i wait for a sequel too.

main reason there not playable Zabuza,Haku and Sound four i don't want to buy a incomplite game.


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i tinkg i wait for a sequel too.
> 
> main reason there not playable Zabuza,Haku and Sound four i don't want to buy a incomplite game.



Uh well to each his own but I have no clue what you want to achieve with that. The next might not even include the characters from this game anymore and maybe it will take years for it to come out.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> i tinkg i wait for a sequel too.
> 
> main reason there not playable Zabuza,Haku and Sound four i don't want to buy a incomplite game.


Who says next game will have them?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 13, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Who says next game will have them?


and wo was telling that they will be in the next game? oh no one.

the next game most likely will be based on part 2.

still Storm will be incomplete whit not playable Zabuza,Haku and Sound 4.


whit not Zabuza they would probably mess up the story whit Suigetsu in a future sequel(Storm3?).


----------



## Seany (Oct 13, 2008)

Zabuza must be in.


----------



## destinator (Oct 13, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> and wo was telling that they will be in the next game? oh no one.
> 
> the next game most likely will be based on part 2.
> 
> ...


Eh what the heck? Kimimaro plays no role there (play wise and not from story, there is NO point to include him for that).

Anyway Link I can understand you, I would like to have them too ... however your "crusade" against them because your beloved chars arent in is kinda "funny". Werent you also the one who said "How can CC2 call themself Naruto fans and not include Zabusa?" because they are a game company and not your personal fanservice gods .

Its okay that you dont like that they wont be in but you should consider getting over it after like the 6 weeks we know they wont be in. 99% people also got over the fact that there will be no online and other stuff.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 13, 2008)

I know Haku and Zabi are important but honestly I didn't even know they weren't in the game until people mentioned it.

And honestly they don't really add much to the video game medium.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2008)

destinator said:


> Uh well to each his own but I have no clue what you want to achieve with that. *The next might not even include the characters from this game anymore and maybe it will take years for it to come out.*


well you talking about CC2 here not Tomy and Accel had every character from UN3,and if it takes years that mean they have more time to update the character graphics if the graphics change.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> im in Oman i cant pre order a game there are no mainstream game stores here, thus im SCREWED no 2nd hokage for me



do you have friends from other countries who you can ask to help you procure the game? they can send it to you.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 14, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> well you talking about CC2 here not Tomy and Accel had every character from UN3,and if it takes years that mean they have more time to update the character graphics if the graphics change.



I am going to be honest for a minute.  What you are saying is seems kind of silly.

You are willing to bet that they are going to include the characters that they left in the first game, and put them in the second game in which they really are irrelevant to the story.  Plus the part in which they are even remotely relevant hasn't even been shown in the Japanese Anime.  And on top of that It will be at least 2-3 years before that said part will be made into a video game.

So you are willing to not play a game just because 5 characters aren't included and wait 3 years on the off chance that they might be in a future iteration.

Doesn't that sound a little but absurd that you would deny yourself a very good looking game because of such a small missing part


----------



## Mibu Clan (Oct 14, 2008)

Damn, are their still no Itachi vids? The Orochimaru-Sarutobi one was great... ... However I really want to see Itachi in action... ...

I also wonder weather you can fight without team mates... fotr further installments they should consider the support characters to have a life bar in case you beat the shit out of them constantly...


----------



## leetlegit (Oct 14, 2008)

this is a first day buy for me. better than the 360 naruto game.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 14, 2008)

leetlegit said:


> this is a first day buy for me. better than the 360 naruto game.



did you play the 360 naruto game?


----------



## TSS28 (Oct 15, 2008)

This is the first Naruto game that I ever thought that I NEEDED to have in my collection. Most of the other ones were entertaining but I didnt feel that they captured the grasp of the show. But from what I played in just the demo this game seems like a winner...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 15, 2008)

i think the reason there no Zabuza or Haku is because they were lazy to create a free roam the land of wave fishing village.

still they had time to create cut-scenes and Ninetails,Shukaku,Gamabunta,Manda and Katsuyu models.


and they created the sound 4 models and they ended as assist,i mean wtf is that about.


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2008)

GEEEZ! Not again ... what did I say the last time?


----------



## Hellion (Oct 16, 2008)

SO you would rather them concentrate on a village that is only plot relevant once, instead of making interactive boss fights and a cutscene involving the beast within Naruto.  I mean come on you are just looking for things to hate about the game,


----------



## MechaTC (Oct 16, 2008)

what?!  There is no zabuza or haku?!

Man, that is one of the top story arcs in the entire series.  OH well...w/e : [

edit: just saw the trailer with japanese voices and wow that makes such an improvement over the feel of epicness this game has.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> do you have friends from other countries who you can ask to help you procure the game? they can send it to you.



ye but the postings terrible!! i got a b-day card from my aunt 2 weeks late and she sent it a week before my b-day, and my bro got a game sent out last year... and its still not hear and the sequel is nearly out!!!!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 16, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> ye but the postings terrible!! i got a b-day card from my aunt 2 weeks late and she sent it a week before my b-day, and my bro got a game sent out last year... and its still not hear and the sequel is nearly out!!!!



lmao yo brother aint getting that game dude. believe it.

japanese trailer sounded better lol. but the english voices don't sound that bad. They just come across a lil cheesy. The japanese probably think the same thing as far as the japanese VA goes.

Isn't this coming out this month?


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 16, 2008)

no because there are shops but i cant pre order, thus no pack


----------



## destinator (Oct 16, 2008)

Lee & Gai added to the official page.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 17, 2008)

Any Ohio players here in the forum? I was hoping to find some good players to meet with and play against.

I am also looking for Ohio NHH3/Accel 2 players.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 18, 2008)

a GS user named Sarutobi_M  took pictures from the Spot video


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Oct 19, 2008)

new trailer I guess :S
buy WoW Gold
check Gallery^^

sorry if it is old 

LS^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Oct 19, 2008)

Simply Put - It is.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 19, 2008)

KWL always good to have good to have new info (unlike NTBB) any way more importantly  does anyone actually know the confirmed release date


----------



## destinator (Oct 19, 2008)

4 Nov for US
6/7 Nov Europe
29/30 Oct Germany (currently all shops says they get it one week early)


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2008)

my goodness I wanna see the 360 version now. only because this is tourture.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 19, 2008)

I really do love Germany


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Oct 19, 2008)

destinator said:


> 4 Nov for US
> 6/7 Nov Europe
> 29/30 Oct Germany (currently all shops says they get it one week early)



Des dont play around!!! Am about to take a 3 hour drive over the border to get this!!!

I drive 3 hours and get the game 6 to 8 days earlier!!!! Geezzz


----------



## destinator (Oct 19, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> Des dont play around!!! Am about to take a 3 hour drive over the border to get this!!!
> 
> I drive 3 hours and get the game 6 to 8 days earlier!!!! Geezzz



This is no joke, pretty much every big retailer in Germany got 30 October as release date. People asked around major stores and all got the same answer! This weekend I asked a small shop in my town and he the shop owner had a release list for upcoming games lying around which still had 5 November, I asked him and he checked in the database to find out that he is getting it on the 29!

There is still the possibility this is some uber big error but currently all the shops just have it as the release date and we will find out in one week if it stays true.


----------



## The Scientist (Oct 19, 2008)

MS81 said:


> my goodness I wanna see the 360 version now. only because this is tourture.



wait, I thought there was only a PS3 version?


----------



## Akira (Oct 19, 2008)

It's only on the PS3. Not to worry though, 360 owners get RoAN: The Broken Bond


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> It's only on the PS3. Not to worry though, 360 owners get *RoAN: The Broken Bond*


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2008)

Short Movies:


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 20, 2008)

<3 Kiba. 
His combos are very wild.


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Nakiro (Oct 20, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> <3 Kiba.
> His combos are very wild.


Yeah, Kiba's combos look like break dancing. 
There are some pictures on the official site... of Itachi and the rest of the people.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 20, 2008)

Looks like just throwing the Windmill at Neji is a bad idea. heh
Hmm, that Shikamaru vs Temari screen is quite intriguing.

I wonder if Shikamaru can really stretch his shadow that far. Or maybe his Ougi?

Itachi....looking pretty powerful as usual.


----------



## destinator (Oct 20, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, Kiba's combos look like break dancing.
> There are some pictures on the official site... of Itachi and the rest of the people.



You forgot to post about the update xD.

New Screens: buy WoW Gold


----------



## Yannlck (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow this game look so great !! -_-


----------



## hurka (Oct 21, 2008)

gamespot's on the spot 10/16/08:


Ultimate ninja storm starts at 41:40 but at the beginning there's DBZ Infinite World which is the sequel of my favourite DBZ game, and it's a pretty good game with similar (simple) control scheme and gameplay like the ultimate ninja games on ps2.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Oct 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can choose to not have any support.  My only problem with Accel 2 was its broken support system and the fact that you could not play without support.  The support system doesn't appear broken in this one, but it'd still be nice to choose not to have it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 21, 2008)

I don?t like that they change Falcon Drop for Hayabusa Drop I mean the other games and TCC is still Falcon Drop. 

And I think Yuri yelling Falcon Drop would be epic.

Captain Falcon is not happy whit this decision.


any way Clone Jutsu: Super Explosion and Water Style: Water Shark Shotgun jutsu seem very awesome.

and so full powered Fire Style: Dragon Flame Bombs


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 21, 2008)

itachi is god

what they need to do on a game is make itachi walk around and never run, he will be utterly amazing but ye he looks powerful, as usual, he is going to be godly


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 23, 2008)

any one notice that in the new naruto vs rock lee video Naruto no longer yell Naruto uzumaki ninja art during his ultimate.

*Itachi doing Fireball Jutsu*


Uchihatards

thanks Joutai from Gamespot for posting it.

also another GS user posted this


----------



## destinator (Oct 23, 2008)

New vid found by XShadower



First review found by Mystickay86


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 23, 2008)

Itachi reminds me of Orochimaru in that picture.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 24, 2008)

Good finds and im hoping itachi never runs and defensively batters people


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 24, 2008)

new article from siloconera [/URL]
Skeptical social conservatives are precisely the people McCain was trying to mollify by picking Palin as his running mate. These include the faithful of the religious right who remember McCain as their enemy in 2000, and parts of the gun crowd who always saw McCain as soft on their issues.
That McCain felt a need to make such an outlandishly risky choice speaks to how insecure his hold was on the core Republican vote. A candidate is supposed to rally the base during the primaries and reach out to the middle at election time. McCain got it backward, and it's hurting him.
A Pew Research Center survey this week found that among political independents, Palin's unfavorable rating has almost doubled since mid-September, from 27 percent to 50 percent. Whatever enthusiasm Palin inspired among conservative ideologues is more than offset by middle-of-the road defections.
Even on the right, she hasn't done the job. In _The Washington Post _tracking poll released on Thursday, Barack Obama drew 22 percent of the vote from self-described conservatives. That's a seven-point gain on John Kerry's 2004 conservative share.
Yet the pro-Palin right is still impatient with McCain for not being tough enough--as if he has not run one of the most negative campaigns in recent history. This camp believes that if McCain only shouted the names "Bill Ayers" and "Jeremiah Wright" at the top of his lungs, the whole election would turn around.
​Then there are those conservatives who see Palin as a "fatal cancer to the Republican Party" (David Brooks), as someone who "doesn't know enough about economics and foreign policy to make Americans comfortable with a President Palin" (Kathleen Parker), as "a symptom and expression of a new vulgarization in American politics" (Peggy Noonan).
These conservatives deserve credit for acknowledging how ill-suited Palin is for high office. But what we see here is a deep split between parts of the conservative elite and much of the rank and file.
For years, many of the elite conservatives were happy to harvest the votes of devout Christians and gun owners by waging a phony class war against "liberal elitists" and "leftist intellectuals." Suddenly, the conservative writers are discovering that the very anti-intellectualism their side courted and encouraged has begun to consume their movement.
The cause of Edmund Burke, Leo Strauss, Robert Nisbet and William F. Buckley Jr. is now in the hands of Rush Limbaugh, Sean Hannity--and Sarah Palin. Reason has been overwhelmed by propaganda, ideas by slogans, learned manifestoes by direct-mail hit pieces.
And then there is George W. Bush. Conservatives once hailed him for creating an enduring majority on behalf of their cause. Now, they cast him as the goat in their story of decline.
The conservative critique of Bush is a familiar rant against his advocacy of big government and huge deficits--now supplemented by a horror over his embrace of actual socialism with the partial nationalization of big banks. And, yes, a fair number of conservatives were never wild about the adventure in Iraq.
Things are so bad that the internecine warriors on the right have begun copying the rhetoric of the old left. In a _Washington Times _column this week upbraiding dissidents such as Brooks and Noonan, Tony Blankley, the conservative writer and activist, fell back on an old left slogan, asking them: "Whose side are you on, comrade?"
This is a revelatory question. It arises when a movement has lost its sense of solidarity and purpose, when the "sides" are no longer clear. There is no unified "right" or "center-right," which is why we are no longer a conservative country, if we ever were.
Conservatism has finally crashed on problems for which its doctrines offered no solutions (the economic crisis foremost among them, thus Bush's apostasy) and on its refusal to acknowledge that the "real America" is more diverse, pragmatic and culturally moderate than the place described in Palin's speeches or imagined by the right-wing talk show hosts.
Conservatives came to believe that if they repeated phrases such as "Joe the Plumber" often enough, they could persuade working-class voters that policies tilted heavily in favor of the very privileged were actually designed with Joe in mind.
It isn't working anymore. No wonder conservatives are turning on each other so ferociously.
_E.J. Dionne, Jr. is the author of the recently published Souled Out: Reclaiming Faith and Politics After the Religious Right. He is a Washington Post columnist, a senior fellow at the Brookings Institution, and a professor at Georgetown University. _
[/QUOTE]


----------



## destinator (Oct 24, 2008)

this clip
this clip

*Startchars:*
Naruto
Sasuke
Sakura
Rock Lee
Neji
Tenten
Shikamaru
Chouji
Ino
Kiba
Shino
Hinata


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 25, 2008)

I want some gameplay for Hinata, and Ino, if they r startchars, we have seen for Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Rock lee, Neji, Tenten, Shikamaru, Chouji, Shino, Kiba, only Ino and Hinata left from the startchars...


----------



## Agitation (Oct 25, 2008)

destinator said:


> New vid found by XShadower
> 
> [Delete]
> 
> First review found by Mystickay86


The first video is badass. I can't wait to get this game.


----------



## Anti Filler (Oct 25, 2008)

Read a review of the game. 8/10. It's a good score and they have good reasoning.


----------



## KakashixANBU (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't wait to get this game, i pre ordered it.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 26, 2008)

It?s official now! NUNS and NUNS CE are released this Thursday in Germany. Just 4 more days


----------



## destinator (Oct 26, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> It?s official now! NUNS and NUNS CE are released this Thursday in Germany. Just 4 more days



Got a link for that ? Because I have seend like 10 "confirmed" dates already .


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Oct 26, 2008)

destinator said:


> Got a link for that ? Because I have seend like 10 "confirmed" dates already .



lol damn you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 9 more days for me


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 26, 2008)

^ lol yeah me too.

When I get this game the first character i'll play is Ino (shes always been my favorite naruto video game character anyway)


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 26, 2008)

For me it will be Neji and Sasuke. First Neji though, I really want to test out his Kaiten's defense and clashability().


----------



## Hellion (Oct 26, 2008)

Shika, Hinata, and Sasuke are gonna be the first characters I play with


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 27, 2008)

Shikamaru for sure...


----------



## MS81 (Oct 27, 2008)

damn it's almost out guys.


----------



## Gene (Oct 27, 2008)

Will there be an option to turn off the support characters?


----------



## destinator (Oct 27, 2008)

German Review:
Palin Attacks Science.
Found by aburame_clan


Translation: (whats important)

Haku and Zabusa are not included, there is just a note of them.
Extra Missions and Minigames get repetitive

What they like:
everything you like too

What they didnt like:
- the way the story is told (the missions) doesnt really work (breaks between fights that belong together because you get back to town just to select the next mission)
- no cutscenes
- only Konoha
- bad mission design (repetitive)
- no online

All in all from what they wrote it pretty much sounds like NUNS is NH3 just on PS3 in 3D graphics and with some tweaks. To be honest all in all this is exactly what I got from all the reviews and videos we got so far.


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 27, 2008)

Gene said:


> Will there be an option to turn off the support characters?



I don't believe there is a yes or no yet. But from footage of the story mode the Third Hokage and Naruto have been shown supportless fighting Orochimaru and Kakashi. So I think it's possible, but not 100%.


----------



## slickcat (Oct 27, 2008)

shoot, Now i really dont feel like getting this game, I expected a free roam out of konoha and the ability to fight Fodder enemies( like bandits and all ) with a different fighting style other than the vs fighting mechanic, Well I ll sit this one out, if by chance another version doesnt come out, I ll buy it then. heres hoping to accel 3 next yr


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 27, 2008)

Itachi vs. Naruto video:

Jiyu Nanohana (Jubei-chan)

Haven't watched it myself, but I hear Itachi is looking pretty good.


----------



## gaara454545 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks alot. 

Very good one, Itachi looks perfect wow.

I want to buy it now now now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 28, 2008)

Still looking for Ohio players. 

Anyone hosting a tournament, or know any in the Ohio area, I'm a NA2, and soon to be NUNS players.


----------



## Hellion (Oct 28, 2008)

The way that the cloak flows just makes him that much more awesome :3

I can't wait for this game.


----------



## Vyse (Oct 28, 2008)

meh ... November 6 for Germany ... Amazon just refreshed the site


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 28, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Itachi vs. Naruto video:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Haven't watched it myself, but I hear Itachi is looking pretty good.


pretty good video but Naruto using release to envade Itachi ultimate was BS.


but is a game after all.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2008)

Did yall see itachi practically teleporting around 0:55? 

greatness.


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Oct 29, 2008)

Dont tell me that 0:40 is his grab O.o If it is.... then wow!


----------



## Even (Oct 29, 2008)

awesome, itachi is awesome


----------



## Mibu Clan (Oct 29, 2008)

YES and he didnt even use any of his Jutsu!! OH YEAH!!


----------



## Akira (Oct 29, 2008)

Preordered this today

Hopefully the combat system will be very deep, I loved the demo but you can't really tell just from two characters.


----------



## Nakiro (Oct 29, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Preordered this today
> 
> Hopefully the combat system will be very deep, I loved the demo but you can't really tell just from two characters.


Yeah, some characters play completely differently like Kankurou.


----------



## Cronos (Oct 29, 2008)

there's only one thing i can say..is that..I WISH I HAD A PS3  who cares to donate?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2008)

hey Fenrir, do u have an account at Gamersyde? also I wanna know how do you make one?


----------



## Akira (Oct 29, 2008)

Nah I don't, and I have no idea whatsoever on how to make one


Sorry man, would've liked to have been more helpful..


----------



## slickcat (Oct 29, 2008)

Itachi pretty much sold out this game for me, The cloak physics looks astonishing. I m back to get the game and since DLC is free, the more the better, hopefully(unlikely) i get my fav yellow flash in the future.


----------



## Katsuragi (Oct 30, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Itachi vs. Naruto video:
> 
> Monty Python
> 
> Haven't watched it myself, but I hear Itachi is looking pretty good.



Awesome, Itachi looks fun to play. :WOW XD

... 6 Days until this game releases (Not counting today).But it'll probably be 7
days instead (for me)... I usually end up getting games the day after they release.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2008)

Gutsu said:


> It's free.



damn I'm gonna love this game.


----------



## destinator (Oct 30, 2008)

Yesterday a german tv show had the game on stage, I capped the show:




Second video got lees special and some more Shikamaru action!


----------



## destinator (Oct 31, 2008)

New Video



Link removed

Intro found by Mistikou



Video with the Charguide from the NUNS Guide by freshson


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2008)

IGN reviews NUNS. The verdict?


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Naruto: Ultimate Ninja Storm Review
> Has Naruto finally mastered his Shadow Clone Jutsu?
> by Ryan Clements
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _Scores_ 





> 7.5 	Presentation
> Loading times are on the longer side, but Ultimate Ninja Storm is a slick title with a fairly high level of polish. Could have used more story-telling devices, though.
> 9.0 	Graphics
> Not only is Ultimate Ninja Storm the best-looking Naruto game I've ever seen, but it just looks outstanding in general. Animation fluidity is unbelievable.
> ...







Badass. I am pleased.


----------



## Anti Filler (Oct 31, 2008)

Crap, I was going to pick this up, but I just can't with all the other games I need to buy.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 31, 2008)

when does this game out in america?


----------



## Moondoggie (Oct 31, 2008)

bloosom.queen said:


> when does this game out in america?



November 4th, it's releasing in America first.


----------



## bloosom.queen (Oct 31, 2008)

thank you for giving me that information.


----------



## kingbayo (Oct 31, 2008)

got-damn, games cost too much


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 1, 2008)

Pre-ordered mine today lol  Just found out that the official release date for Denmark is the 7th Nov.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm so glad I bought a PS3, definitely going to check this out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 1, 2008)

any way MatrixGravity from Gamespot posted these from sthe trategy guide 

*Rock Lee*
Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

*MIGHT GUY*
Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Hamilton. J, 2008

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed

Link removed 

*Neji*


----------



## nick65 (Nov 1, 2008)

nice man only the first pic of lee doesnt work


----------



## Agitation (Nov 1, 2008)

Omgomgomg just a few more days!


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 1, 2008)

Agitation said:


> Omgomgomg just a few more days!



Yup ^.^

Just a few more days...


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 1, 2008)

^ 4 More days for me... (probably)



destinator said:


> Yesterday a german tv show had the game on stage, I capped the show:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, thanks for posting.Can't wait to play this game.


----------



## Carly (Nov 1, 2008)

Too bad i don't have a PS3 now. I might check it out a year from now if i ever decide to get a PS3 when the price goes down.


----------



## Seany (Nov 1, 2008)

My god the more i see gameplay the more i want to buy this. Too bad i can't yet. 
Lee's special sure is odd...
but Lee is an odd guy so no wonder.

Cool Gai has gates


----------



## fantagasm (Nov 1, 2008)

3 more days


----------



## Jaga (Nov 1, 2008)

Saiyan Island already has the game... and the disc and box look bad ass..!
Yah, hoppin on that chatzy real quick.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2008)

Some more goodies from the official guide
*
Sasuke - *thread called Member Relations 
*Kisame - *Link removed
*Itachi -* Link removed


----------



## slickcat (Nov 2, 2008)

nice
I m going to be using Itachis setsuna always


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 2, 2008)

slickcat said:


> nice
> I m going to be using Itachis setsuna always


That's good to know. =)


----------



## hannah uchiha (Nov 2, 2008)

that game looks like it will kick ass!! I really want to play it, but i dont have a PS3 damnit!!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahh I want to play so bad.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 2, 2008)

I'll have to wait to play, I'm getting PS3 in two weeks.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 2, 2008)

Two weeks isn't so bad though...you're in a better situation than those who won't be getting one any time soon.  I just got my PS3 about 2 months ago (Although I've had access to my brother's since they came out), so I'm good to go.

After seeing Sasuke, Itachi, and Neji in the strategy guide I'm about to go crazy waiting.  I'm still trying not to watch any videos, but I thought it'd be ok to look at the pictures.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 2, 2008)

Ningen said:


> After seeing Sasuke, Itachi, and Neji in the strategy guide I'm about to go crazy waiting.  I'm still trying not to watch any videos, but I thought it'd be ok to look at the pictures.



Yeah, I felt the same. I took a look at Sasuke and Neji.
And was happy to see how familiar Sasuke's Flame Formation Kick looks, and also how one of Neji's Jutsu is something I thought was a Ultimate Jutsu. heh


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 2, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Some more goodies from the official guide
> *
> Sasuke - *"Be reasonable" is a shitty argument.
> *Kisame - *"Be reasonable" is a shitty argument.
> *Itachi -* "Be reasonable" is a shitty argument.



Awesome, thanks for posting!
All this stuff is getting me more and more excited about this game


----------



## Even (Nov 3, 2008)

Itachi looks so damn awesome


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 3, 2008)

I hope that they give Itachi alternate outfit  maybe his anbu outfit xD that would be awsome  wish they gave every character alt.outfits.. 

Game looks awsome, only thing that bothers me is that there is less characters than it was on Ultimate Ninja 3, it should have more than UN3 xP and they call this game for the complete Naruto Part 1 game :S

LS^^


----------



## destinator (Nov 3, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> I hope that they give Itachi alternate outfit  maybe his anbu outfit xD that would be awsome  wish they gave every character alt.outfits..
> 
> Game looks awsome, only thing that bothers me is that there is less characters than it was on Ultimate Ninja 3, it should have more than UN3 xP and they call this game for the complete Naruto Part 1 game :S
> 
> LS^^



NH3 was the *3rd* game in the series, obviously it was easier to have 40 chars since 25 were from the previous games already...


----------



## Si Style (Nov 3, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> Game looks awsome, only thing that bothers me is that there is less characters than it was on Ultimate Ninja 3, it should have more than UN3 xP and they call this game for the complete Naruto Part 1 game :S



What Destinator said, did you even try to think that through?
Anyone who discredits the effort in this game doesn't deserve it. A debut game for a potential franchise like this is oh so rare unless theyre multi-million selling title like Street Fighter and Soul Calibur who have the money to throw everything at a debut.

Regardless, with the new info that Shippuden is being dubbed as we speak, CC2 did an amazing job of cramming so much into Storm1 so they can air Shippuden in Storm2.

What they have probably done is created the models for what are the support characters right now so its a much simpler job converting them into playable characters.

Storm2 will be huge because they've more or less done most of it already.
The company is amazing on every level.



Are we talking about Shippuden possibilities yet?
Or is it still too early...we already know more or less everything about this game anyway...and its fun to speculate.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 3, 2008)

These are the characters I know I'll be using very often:
1. Itachi - I wonder why. 
2. Kiba - his breakdance fighting style rocks, great surprise for me.
3. Jiraiya - his ultimate jutsu is a winner.
4. Lee - who doesn't like some kung fu action? 
5. Neji - 8 trigrams 64 palms.


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 3, 2008)

So awesome that Sasuke will have to awakenings! Who more do you think will have more than 1 awakening?

btw, we get to see Lee's awakening at 1:16 in this vid 

Lee vs Naruto
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xs6PODC1nKY&fmt=18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XMURADX (Nov 3, 2008)

8.4\10 (IGN)



> Ultimate Ninja Storm is fun and the fast-paced battles look and feel very tight. I have to once again reiterate just how incredible this game looks. Say what you will about the gameplay, but watching these characters perform Ultimate Jutsu is certainly a sight to behold. Despite my few qualms with this game, I definitely recommend it to Naruto fans and I'll even extend that recommendation to non-fans who are itching for some stylized, ninja-heavy action.



Not bad...But there are better games this year to choose from, plus I don't have a PS3 yet...Lost the reason to buy it. Oh well, PS3 owners enjoy.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 3, 2008)

Si Style said:


> What Destinator said, did you even try to think that through?
> Anyone who discredits the effort in this game doesn't deserve it. A debut game for a potential franchise like this is oh so rare unless theyre multi-million selling title like Street Fighter and Soul Calibur who have the money to throw everything at a debut.



I said it that it bothers me that there is less character than b4 because I love to play with many different characters... I see what Cc2 did with this game, no discrediting here, just saying what *bothers me.* I love how the game looks like, the graphics are amazing and the fighting system is still the old Ultimate Ninja fighting which I love so much  wish I could just play as Yondaime, Shodai and Nidaime again and all that.. and if we are getting playable characters as a DLC then I really hope it will be for *free* because I don't like to pay for extra stuff when they should be in the game in the first place, and that's my problem xD

just saying my opinion, is that wrong?!

LS^^


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay guys, 1 day left!!! (lol, for me its 4 T-T)


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 3, 2008)

^ Most likely its gonna be 2 more days for me...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2008)

It's going to be 4 days from now until I can play my copy. I'm getting it and Resistance 2 on Friday, the day I get paid, so I'll have to wait it out. This sucks.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I'm going to play it on the 3rd day it comes out which isn't too bad given other peoples situations.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 3, 2008)

A HUGE upsurge of information has been released from the guide. I'll be posting it all within the next hour so hold on


----------



## Hellion (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't been this antsy for a game in a long time.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 4, 2008)

omg just 11 hours till im holding it in my hand god im sooooooooo hyped,plus i ordered the limited edition version


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Ino_ 





















*Spoiler*: _Hinata_ 


























*Spoiler*: _Jiraiya_ 






















*Spoiler*: _Kiba_ 


























*Spoiler*: _Naruto/Kyuubi Naruto_ 


































*Spoiler*: _Gaara_ 

























*Spoiler*: _Neji_ 


























*Spoiler*: _Temari and Tenten info_ 




Temari: Items:Wind Style Scroll 2, Bomb Ball 2, Kunai Rain 3, Chakra Seal Tag 1 Support Attacks: Rumbling Fan Wind Wall, True Wind Scythe Jutsu, Gale Dance Combo
Ultimate Impact: Wind Disaster
Ultimate Jutsu: Summoning: Blade Dance
Ninjutsu: Rumbling Fan Wind Wall*Basically sends a Tornado towards the opponent*
True Wind Scythe*Looks like a close rang hit with her fan that sweeps the opponent off of their feet into a wind Tornado*
Awakening Mode: Heavenly Fan Dance Mode
30 Second Duration
Effects: Speed +10

TenTen
Itemshinese Bun, Burst Kunai, Kunai Rain, Paper Bomb
Support Attacks: Ninja Tool: Blade of 1,000 Strikes
Ninja Tool: Needle Flower Blast
Twin Swallow Cut Combo
Ultimate Jutsu: Multi Blade Chaos
Ninjutsu: Blade of 1,000 strikes*As seen before she releases numerous weapons at the opponent*
Ninja Tool: Needle Flower Blast*Large Sphereical Landmines that Tenten can keep three sets around at all times. I'm assuming when they explode a mixture of needles and fire are released*
Awakening: Ninja Tool Mode, Projectile power +50$, Speed +10%




Mind you these next stats don't mean one is stronger than the other. It's just overall. Skill is everything remember that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _CS2 Sasuke_ 


















*Spoiler*: _Sasuke's Awakenings_ 





> Awakening Mode: Cs2
> Duration 30Seconds
> Effect: Alternate Character
> Reaction: Attack Power -50%
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 




Speed/Power/Items/Support/Awakening mode/Ninjutsu/Ultimate jutsu/Overall


> choji 1 4 4 3 3 3 3 2
> 
> gaara 2 4 3 4 2 3 3 3
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: _Shop_


----------



## nick65 (Nov 4, 2008)

wahh they didnt make a picture of jiraiyas other ninutsu besides rasengan nohhh


----------



## Kyou (Nov 4, 2008)

The point system like where each character stand isn't very good XD... I mean most of the genin are better then Sarutobi, and Orochimaru is like bottom of the scale.

Tenten is on Itachi level too. XD.

Still; Thanks for the information, yey for Ino 8D...


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 4, 2008)

One question guys please, Did anyone know if lee special will change with gates in the awaking mode, like Naruto, or sasuke, coz I didnt find any video, or picture for lee doing the ultimate jutsu in the awaking mode... 

Dont tell me there r no Primery Lotus.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 4, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> One question guys please, Did anyone know if lee special will change with gates in the awaking mode, like Naruto, or sasuke, coz I didnt find any video, or picture for lee doing the ultimate jutsu in the awaking mode...
> 
> Dont tell me there r no Primery Lotus.


If a character transforms, his Ultimate will be different.. so it's Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, Lee and Kimimaro.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 4, 2008)

wtf hinata ultimate jutsu name was suposed to be Protective Eight Trigrams 64 Palms 




gaara454545 said:


> One question guys please, Did anyone know if lee special will change with gates in the awaking mode, like Naruto, or sasuke, coz I didnt find any video, or picture for lee doing the ultimate jutsu in the awaking mode...
> 
> Dont tell me there r no Primery Lotus.


 primary lotus is one of lee in game jutsu.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> If a character transforms, his Ultimate will be different.. so it's Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, Lee and Kimimaro.





Linkdarkside said:


> primary lotus is one of lee in game jutsu.




Are you sure guys ?? , coz I didnt find a single video, or picture to confirm this. 

But you two always around here posting info. for us, that mean I must believe its confirmed from you two, thanks alot guys. 

There r too many videos on youtube, but why no one try to do lee ultimate jutsu in the awaking mode, strange, coz I am excited alot, I will recieved my copy in 7/11, I cant wait until then to try Lee gates special, someone must do it and upload it to youtube.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 4, 2008)

I am praying that I can get it today, and not tommorow.  That is what sucks with Game shipping schedule, Resistance and Naruto are both schedule for a release today but I was told Resistance would be there today, and Naruto will get in tommorow


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 4, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am praying that I can get it today, and not tommorow.  That is what sucks with Game shipping schedule, Resistance and Naruto are both schedule for a release today but I was told Resistance would be there today, and Naruto will get in tommorow


Same here, it will come tomorrow..


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 4, 2008)

No, for me the first set of copies will enter my country in 7/11 on this friday, two of those copies for me, one for my friend, and one for my me. 

Oh, you guys very lucky to play it tomorrow.  

Please guys, the first thing check for me Lee special in the awaking mode, please or if u can upload the special on youtube or anywhere. 

Also, if it will not be bother to you guys, check also choji special I want to know if its the butterfly choji or not please.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Nov 4, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Same here, it will come tomorrow..



same for me....wtf is going on


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 4, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> No, for me the first set of copies will enter my country in 7/11 on this friday, two of those copies for me, one for my friend, and one for my me.
> 
> Oh, you guys very lucky to play it tomorrow.
> 
> ...


There's no butterfly Chouji and check here for Lee's special.


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got this game today (I thought I would end up getting it tomorrow)

I love this game, its awesome.My favorite char is Ino so far.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be stopping off at gamespot on my way home from work. finally


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 4, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There's no butterfly Chouji and check here for Lee's special.



Awesome vid's dude  Really, just keep making them.

Btw, Sharingan Sasuke ftw XD


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I got the "Wednesday" too even with a pre-order. 
Oh well, tomorrow is almost here.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 4, 2008)

Were did the newb get his game from


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm way to excited. Just check this video out. 

[YOUTUBE]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pGddlli12Is[/YOUTUBE]

Crap for some reason it's not posting ugh. Anyway awesome video.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 4, 2008)

Eufa2Returns said:


> Awesome vid's dude  Really, just keep making them.
> 
> Btw, Sharingan Sasuke ftw XD


I don't make them, I just link to them.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anybody heard about Gamestop pushing the order for the Limited edition version back to the 11th?

BTW the official website is updated with all the characters.

Not that it matters.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 4, 2008)

I went all around trying to see if I could find this game... No luck


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 4, 2008)

official site got updated

Tsunade Vs. Kabuto Vid




Rock lee ultimate(8 gates)
OHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOO

Kabuto-ultimate(i dunno if this the same video as the first
OHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOO


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2008)

Just gets better and better.

*Naruto's Pajamas DLC:*


----------



## slickcat (Nov 5, 2008)

so it seems so far gaaras awakening mode and choujis butterfly modes are absent. Does any one know if you can start up with their awakening modes in the game at the character menu


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Just gets better and better.
> 
> *Naruto's Pajamas DLC:*


i hope there other costumes since it said characters,like Tenten,Hinata casual costume and Itachi and Kakashi ANBU costume.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 5, 2008)

that's cool finally a game with REAL Alternate costumes not jus colors. I wonder if naruto will have more than just his pj's his shorts/boxers from episode 35 would be a good add. maybe itachi's anbu is in there too.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 5, 2008)

ANBU itachi  a guy could imagine


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2008)

the final mission


posted by yunusboz from Gamespot.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> There's no butterfly Chouji and check here for Lee's special.



Thanks alot man, yes everything good, and great in this game, Choji butterfly not that important, but yes this game miss only the sound four playable, Zabuza and Haku, and Choji awaking, and Gaara awaking. 

Except those things nothing wrong, perfect game 10/10 for me. 

Lee and Gai gates mode and specials was very very cool. :amazed

Finally enjoying the game guys who bought it, and I will be playing it on this friday.


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 5, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Thanks alot man, yes everything good, and great in this game, Choji butterfly not that important, but yes this game miss only the sound four playable, Zabuza and Haku, and Choji awaking, and Gaara awaking.
> 
> Except those things nothing wrong, perfect game 10/10 for me.
> 
> ...



Me2 lol XD


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 5, 2008)

Naruto has his pajamas as an alternative costume. =p


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2008)

Been playing Free Battle Mode for about 2 hours, and I must say if there is one thing CC2 succeeded in it's making a fun game imho. The game makes me smile at every turn, plus the cpu on just Hard(Not gonna touch Insane now) is quite challenging KNJing, dodging, and actually responding to when you leave yourself open or stunned. 

Also the CPU takes advantage of each characters traits. Like with TenTen I have a hard time approaching her even with the chakra dash due to her keeping her distance and spamming I mean using her projectiles.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 5, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> Been playing Free Battle Mode for about 2 hours, and I must say if there is one thing CC2 succeeded in it's making a fun game imho. The game makes me smile at every turn, plus the cpu on just Hard(Not gonna touch Insane now) is quite challenging KNJing, dodging, and actually responding to when you leave yourself open or stunned.
> 
> Also the CPU takes advantage of each characters traits. Like with TenTen I have a hard time approaching her even with the chakra dash due to her keeping her distance and spamming I mean using her projectiles.



So hard mode is actually hard now. That's great.

So does this game let you listen to music from your PS3?

Also does anybody know if Gamestop has gotten the Limited Edition version yet?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 5, 2008)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> So hard mode is actually hard now. That's great.
> 
> So does this game let you listen to music from your PS3?



No, you can not.



Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Also does anybody know if Gamestop has gotten the Limited Edition version yet?



"The company that made the game delayed the Limited Edition to tomorrow(Thursday)". Is what I was told at my local Gamestop.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 5, 2008)

Moondoggie said:


> No, you can not.


That sucks (although it's not surprising)




Moondoggie said:


> "The company that made the game delayed the Limited Edition to tomorrow(Thursday)". Is what I was told at my local Gamestop.



Well I was planning on picking it up on Thursday anyway.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 5, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Thanks alot man, yes everything good, and great in this game, Choji butterfly not that important, but yes this g*ame miss only the sound four playable, Zabuza and Haku, and Choji awaking, and Gaara awaking. *Except those things nothing wrong, perfect game 10/10 for me.
> 
> Lee and Gai gates mode and specials was very very cool. :amazed
> 
> Finally enjoying the game guys who bought it, and I will be playing it on this friday.


 you forgot Loopy Fist Rock Lee.


----------



## Revan (Nov 6, 2008)

My brother ordered this game Monday, and he still doesnt have it while his friend has.

Anyways, The game looks epic, and Zabuza + Haku will be DLC soon, at least rumors say


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 6, 2008)

got the game yesterday, played a few minutes and went to sleep.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 6, 2008)

I wanna know if this game has trophy support? I haven't gotten any so far, but I hope it does. I am kinda addicted to games with trophy support now


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 6, 2008)

^ You would have gotten them if the game did have trophy support.  It's not there and it's not coming.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 6, 2008)

Biased gametrailers review was biased.


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 6, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> you forgot Loopy Fist Rock Lee.



I didnt understand what you mean ?? but I think you mean the drinking fist Lee. 

Yes also this missing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 6, 2008)

i hope some record the ultimate in english and post them in yutube or some thing.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

Love the game.  Itachi is .  I hate haveing to get those damn scrolls though


----------



## Akira (Nov 6, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Biased gametrailers review was biased.



I'm really not all that surprised, this is GT after all.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 6, 2008)

why does this game look like poop?

From the footage I've seen everyone has like one super special move, that they use over and over.


----------



## Anti Filler (Nov 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Love the game.  Itachi is .  I hate haveing to get those damn scrolls though



Calm down.  Lots of people support their review. And it wasn't bad at all. No More Heroes is considered one of the best Wii games and IGN gave it a 7.8. *Big deal ! *


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

I think you misquoted guy 

Unless you don't want me to love Itachi as a character


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 6, 2008)

GETTING THIS GAME TOMORROW!!! So close, but so long away (Hey lol, its like that Naruto opening XD)  I have to go to freaking school tomorrow 7 hours lol  Then come home, play 2 hours (I need more time!) Go to Cinema, come back, go sell some stuff for my school, do homework, and then play 1 hour more  I seriously need more time... O.O


----------



## slickcat (Nov 6, 2008)

only God knows when this game will arrive in poland. Well i ll just have to wait and see, for now I got a question to those who have it, can you select the awakening modes at the character select screen or not. My guess is no


----------



## Katsuragi (Nov 6, 2008)

^ Nope you can't.Every character (except Sasuke) only has 1 awakening mode I think.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 6, 2008)

slickcat said:


> only God knows when this game will arrive in poland. Well i ll just have to wait and see, for now I got a question to those who have it, can you select the awakening modes at the character select screen or not. My guess is no





Katsuragi said:


> ^ Nope you can't.Every character (except Sasuke) only has 1 awakening mode I think.



You are wrong you can start with certain peoples awakening.  OTN, CS2 Sasuke, and Kimmi, Gates Gai/Lee, it think that is all.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 7, 2008)

okay thnx for the info kaze..


----------



## Zetta (Nov 7, 2008)

I see it's 7 november...

So it's out in Europe?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 7, 2008)

Ningen said:


> And finally...Chuunin Black outfit Sasuke ftw.



100% agree.
Once I put Sasuke in his Chuunin Suit it felt so natural from his Sharingan mode, to how his blue chidori ougi gives his Sharingan a nice glow. I'll eventually use the blue outfit again, but probably mainly to start a match in CS2.


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 7, 2008)

i have a question, do you think its worth buying if ur short on money  and have a 360 but has red rings but will take about until christmas to get back?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 7, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> i have a question, do you think its worth buying if ur short on money  and have a 360 but has red rings but will take about until christmas to get back?


It's only for PS3.


----------



## Icegaze (Nov 7, 2008)

I just bought the game ! Wahoo ! Mehn, the cell shading and the animation are top-notch. No regrets.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 7, 2008)

Playing the boss battles actually sends chills down my spine.  My favorite fight is the Garra Naruto one.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 7, 2008)

The whole Tsunade Vs Manda is like a Tsunade tribute itself.


----------



## Agitation (Nov 7, 2008)

Just picked the game up. The price tag was horrible, it showed ?39.99 on the package, then it suddenly turned into ?44.99. Heck on Amazon it's ?29.99. However!, waiting is not an option.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 7, 2008)

man dont complain in europe the game costs 55 euros you guys are lucky in america


----------



## Ziko (Nov 7, 2008)

I saw the game in the stores today...I almost bought it but then I remembered...I DON'T HAVE A PS3!!!  My stupid parents would let me take it with me when I moved out... I only got to take with me the Xbox 360 and the Wii..


----------



## Gene (Nov 7, 2008)

I asked this before, but the game wasn't out yet so it couldn't be confirmed.

Support characters. Is there an option to turn them off?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 7, 2008)

Gene said:


> I asked this before, but the game wasn't out yet so it couldn't be confirmed.
> 
> Support characters. Is there an option to turn them off?



No, there is no option to turn off supports in vs. mode. You do have an option to give a character only one support.


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 7, 2008)

Same problem as Accel 2, I'm assuming?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 7, 2008)

Where can you get renders of the characters and with their alt. costumes so far?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 7, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Same problem as Accel 2, I'm assuming?



I wouldn't say so, I find the supports to be much more manageable this time. This being because one hit from anything will cause them to retreat, they can also be quite useful. From taking a hit for you, helping set up Jutsus and Ultimate Jutsu openings due to some causing characters to stumble. I think someone on SSR said it right with the supports this time being built into the game from the start, as oppose to being tacted on in Accel 2 to a system that was already established before their inclusion.

Plus with the game in 3D and nearly everything being KNJable they are not difficult to dodge and don't really follow you just one X X dash at most for support combos. And they can't be recalled nearly as often either. They can stop a combo, but it's not so bad.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 8, 2008)

I like supports in this game.  The computer isn't able to spam them like in Accel 2 because there's actually a significant delay between usage.  And like Moondoggie said, any hit will stop them, unlike Accel 2 where they would go straight through some attacks.  That being said, I still wish they'd give you the option of no supports.


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 8, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> It's only for PS3.



i got both  Because im cool!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!

so anyways ur verdict plz


----------



## Revan (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm giving this game a 100/100, its epic, wicked, and 100 other words I cant say. I love to fight with Itachi and 8 gates Gai, they're so damn fast


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 8, 2008)

i dont hace a ps3

but i have a psp, i have both naruto games fot it - id give them bout 8/10 each

ps3 naruto game - ?/1-

xbox naruto game - 15/10 - bloody brilliant !


----------



## Seany (Nov 8, 2008)

Geez, only Chouji's, Kiba's, Itachi's, and Kisame's ougis weren't over the top. 
Wow at Naruto's pyjamas! XD


----------



## nick65 (Nov 8, 2008)

i just played the game again and it is truly amazing how this game captures the naruto feel. this is the best naruto game out there. (only shikamaru should be able to set trap wires not sakura) 
can we even imagen what shippuuden would be like?


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 8, 2008)

Espada_Uno said:


> i dont hace a ps3
> 
> but i have a psp, i have both naruto games fot it - id give them bout 8/10 each
> 
> ...



lols owned ur gonna be stuck playing that piece of shit how do u feel


----------



## Even (Nov 8, 2008)

Naruto's pajamas = win


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesomest boss fight ever.

here


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Thx for the ougi vids. There's no reason for me to buy this game anymore.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 8, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> i got both  Because im cool!!!!!!!!!!11!!!!!
> 
> so anyways ur verdict plz


Definitely.


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 8, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Definitely.



thnx ive just got off the phone to my good friend Abdul at sabco (mall here in Oman) and hes put it back and given me a better rate wich translates to about $20 so go me


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 8, 2008)

hey any one know were i can watch the characters ultimate in english?.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Nov 8, 2008)

Usubaa said:


> Thx for the ougi vids. *There's no reason for me to buy this game anymore.*



Why the fuck not?


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 8, 2008)

Because if it's the same as the NH series, then I could just get my PS2 controller and mash circle while watching youtube videos of storm.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 8, 2008)

fuck only one set of ougi for each character, Lame , very lame .... anyways Kimmimaro wins best ougi hands down.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 8, 2008)

One ougi per character isn't really that bad because the ingame jutsus look better than nearly all the ougi's from the previous NH games.  I'd personally rather each character have about 5 ingame jutsus instead of multiple ougis.


----------



## vontemixmaster (Nov 8, 2008)

Which is Better The Xbox 360 Version of Naruto Or Ps3. I want play this one so Badly


----------



## slickcat (Nov 8, 2008)

well i do prefer more ingame jutsus also but the best way to dish out large damage is the ougi and if i cant rewatch an ougi, kinda makes it useless using it doesnt it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2008)

vontemixmaster said:


> Which is Better The Xbox 360 Version of Naruto Or Ps3. I want play this one so Badly


The single player is probably more fulfilling on the 360 version that Storm.  If it wasn't for the fact that CC got the look and feel of the anime down pat and then some, I probably wouldn't have bothered with Storm because the single player is really lackluster.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 9, 2008)

i have doubts on this game coming out in japan.. If theres ever a japanese naruto game i ll definitely import it


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2008)

^ What?  It's coming out in January 15th 2009.

Boxart:



Second, why would it be any different from the US/EU version?  NamcoBandai has proven with all their worldwide games that they're all the same in the end in terms of content.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 9, 2008)

slickcat said:


> i have doubts on this game coming out in japan.. If theres ever a japanese naruto game i ll definitely import it


It's coming out in January or something.


----------



## Vasp (Nov 9, 2008)

Bah, I went to the Virgin Megastore on Hollywood, just off of Highland today and they didn't have the game in =/. The nearest gamestop to me that I know of is a half-hour walk away and I seriously don't feel up to walking there and picking this game up tomorrow.

I'm gonna have to wait till I'm done class on Monday night


----------



## nick65 (Nov 9, 2008)

wow the game is just gettin better and better choji can charge his expansion jutsu so he can get real large, orochimaru is simply insane and the gameplay keeps amazin me. lees new jutsu is almost a ultimate jutsu. the game is just so badass


----------



## Hellion (Nov 9, 2008)

Why did Japan get the best Box art


----------



## Klue (Nov 9, 2008)

Anyone known where i can find an HD vid featuring all of the characters jutsu (not Ougi) and support character techniques?


----------



## destinator (Nov 9, 2008)

There is none yet...


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the game, gotta say that it rocks ;P I love to play as Itachi and especially Sasuke  I love all of the Katon jutsu's ^^ lulz at Naruto alt.outfit  

I hope that they will give us more DLC later like alt.outfit for other characters (Itachi-ANBU) and Jutsus and Ultimate Jutsus if it is possible AND Playable characters (first as Support, then Playable)

I love the game, things that I don't like is that there is like 5 cutscenes and not more  and that after we succeed in a mission, collecting those secret scrolls and things gets boring mission after mission <_<

BUT THE BOSS BATTLES IS JUST PURE AWSOME, I love this game 

NNS - 8.8/10

Can't wait for "SHIPPUUDEN"
Manga Spoilers Below:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- Hermit Mode Jiraya
- Susanoo Mode Itachi
- 6 Realms of Pain
Just thinking about it gets me excited (^^,)




LS^^


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 9, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fighting against the six bodies at the same time would be awesome!


----------



## nick65 (Nov 9, 2008)

you dont need to recollect the secret scrolls everytime you can pick em up later when you did a free mission and they only help you unlocking support jutsus. btw this is the first game where i totally love kabuto, kisames combos on the hand could use a little more water. itachi is great but i miss his crows, but can you imagen ultimate ninja 1. this is just the start on the next console and its truly insane. 
imagen shippuuden gameplay add ons:
fighting in air(deidaraa bird)
ino taking over animals(bird) in a stage and can fight as them
fighting ground changes by groundbraking attacks
diffrent levels in a stage(not only a wall)
more ingame objects to hide behind or in(possibility to jump and hide in the tree top)

all posibilitys that could be great


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 9, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> ^ What?  It's coming out in January 15th 2009.
> 
> Boxart:
> 
> ...


because the US one was chosen by users in a poll.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Nov 9, 2008)

I've seen a lot of people hating on this game but I think it's amazing.....I'm just annoyed that it's made to be dub Spoilerfree, as in that doesn't continue to where the anime currently is.(Manga would be even better.) but well that's only to be expected, since they wouldn't keep the fans in mind like that.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 9, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> because the US one was chosen by users in a poll.



Uh... I was talking about in game content, not box art.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 10, 2008)

After playing this game all weekend, I gotta say it's freaking amazing and I love it.  I haven't had this much fun with a game in a while.  And it's so damn pretty too.  People complain about the lack of content, but it's enough for me.  The characters I like...Sasuke, Itachi, Neji...were done perfectly, especially the Sauce, so I don't care as much about the lack of people like the Sound 4.  And I'd rather have a perfect game like this with minimal content than one that is boring as hell that has a lot content.  At least with this game, I'll get a few hours of perfection as opposed to hours of boredom with a game like Broken Bond that supposedly has a lot of content but sucks.

Also, following that same point, I'd rather them spend time making the characters that are in the game as detailed as possible instead of cramming as many characters in as possible.  I don't understand why people like having side characters in games like this who have hardly shown any moves in the manga and have an almost completely made up moveset.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 10, 2008)

lets just hope that a shippuuden version comes soon instead of a shippuuden version when shippuuden is finished


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 10, 2008)

> I don't understand why people like having side characters in games like this who have hardly shown any moves in the manga and have an almost completely made up moveset.


Uhh... Narutimate Hero 3?



> And I'd rather have a perfect game like this with minimal content than one that is boring as hell that has a lot content. At least with this game, I'll get a few hours of perfection as opposed to hours of boredom with a game like Broken Bond that supposedly has a lot of content but sucks.


You're acting like content and "fun" have inverse relationships, when in reality, they can BOTH be accomplished. I swear, nobody would give a hoot about this game if UNS and BB traded graphics.


----------



## destinator (Nov 10, 2008)

Daaaaaaaamn, the JP Cover is just hot! (just as expected)

Argh seriously the international standard cover simply sucks.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 10, 2008)

So, I gave Kankuro a try yesterday and couldn't get the hang of it. Especially with being able to control the puppet freely with the analog stick while blocking. I have to really commend people that will main as him, I can see Kankuro being quite dangerous if mastered.


----------



## Seany (Nov 10, 2008)

^ I'll be sure to beat you with him


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 10, 2008)

^Sure you will.


----------



## Mobius (Nov 10, 2008)

For some reason I am stuck after the first mission and I cant do the second one. It says I ned like 5 mission exp but I cant manage to do it. I fought in the first one and got the bonuses, but i cant move on to the mission about teamwork. Very comfnusing, any help would be appreciated. Am I supposed to go to a certain place?


----------



## nick65 (Nov 10, 2008)

do free missions, just talk to people with a qeustion mark above them and then youll recieve a mission. then press start and look at your mission scrolls and choose your mission that you just unlocked. complete it and you got yourself some xp.


----------



## Klue (Nov 10, 2008)

So when can we start discussing Storm 2?


----------



## Gaara014 (Nov 10, 2008)

omg i want that game soooo bad! the graphics look amazing and so do the specials! I WANT THE PS3!!!!


----------



## fabio (Nov 11, 2008)

yo how do you unlock the the 1st and 2nd hokages?


----------



## Usubaa (Nov 11, 2008)

> omg i want that game soooo bad! the graphics look amazing and so do the specials! I WANT THE PS3!!!!


lol same reason I got the NH series from 3 to Accel 2. Graphic-whoring is a guilty pleasure of mine, I have to admit.


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 11, 2008)

fabio said:


> yo how do you unlock the the 1st and 2nd hokages?



You don't, they were a part of the pre-order bonus at GameStop and GameCrazy which from my experience and from what I have read was quite a disaster. heh

But I believe there was word of them being DLC later. They are support only btw.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm probably gonna pick this up since a bunch of my buddies really want to play it.

Common strats?
Mixups?
Glitches?
Combos?
Tiers maybe?


----------



## nick65 (Nov 11, 2008)

i havent run into any glitches so far, about the rest i dont really know what you mean(dutch). but i can say that theres a nice unlockble systems that keeps you playing storymode(you keep unlocking support characters, support character jutsus, playable characters and playable characters jutsu, upgrade narutos chakra by unlocking new amen, minigames, nice free missions) you all unlock em apart so it fills the play time up. the best part for me is that i didnt expected much of it when i bought the game(i played all to accel2) and then i started playing it and it was just amazin how this game captures the naruto feel. 
just buy it and youll see


----------



## MS81 (Nov 11, 2008)

did any1 get the 1st and 2nd as helpers???


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 11, 2008)

Guys I want to check something annoying me alot, its a glitch, only happen with kiba and choji for me, but not always sometimes, 

when I won a fight with the special, coz (kiba hit the ground in his special also choji), when the screen trun to the winner team and they r talking, behind them the jutsu still hitting the ground with loud sound and some sand or dust still coming, and the camera still shaking from the ultimate jutsu. !!!  

Did this happen with anyone please answer, I want to know if its from my PS3, or its from the game itself.






Other than that very great game, also it has Dolby Digital, coz I had 5.1, when the ultimate jutsu runing the sound spread from left to right to the front and back, its amazing and great.


----------



## Si Style (Nov 11, 2008)

Klue said:


> So when can we start discussing Storm 2?



Hows aboot now?

It goes without saying that CC2 did all the work they did on this game so that they could launch right into Shippuden for their sequel - This holds more truth in that the fact that America are now dubbing Naruto's second half.

However...

While they did a fantastic job with the time they had, part 1 is not complete;

- All the Support characters we had in Storm have full character models with movements, specials and throw back animations. I'm guessing at least 1/3 of the work on these characters are done. All they really need are Ougi's, combos and any movemnts needed that weren't necessary as support.

- We're also missing Zabuza and Haku, it'd be nice to see Sound 3 and the Fourth too if at all possible.

- I also reckon that the accel games were experimenting with co-op play during story mode, I'd like to see this and a tag team option for more variety in battle.

- Not a big deal to me, but I guess people want online.

- More cutscenes! I loved thee in Storm.

I guess what I'm aiming at is that I'd like to see Part 1 finished before we see Shippuden, but this simply isn't marketable. The biggest flaw between DBZ TB2 and 3 is that 3 just felt like an expansion pack of 2, it wasn't interesting or new anymore.
So Storm 2 really needs to move onto Shippuden.

From the work done on Storm over 2 years, if we wanted a sequel in a year that includes all the work above, I think we would only reach the Sasuke arc.
This includes new characters, ascensions, stages, cut scenes moves. 

The process will be quicker because CC2 know the engine now, but while they're hard workers we can't expect too much.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

That happened to me to 4545.

Also I go the first hokage but it was a bitch to get from my gamestop.  I had to make them check thier drawer to get it.


----------



## ShinobiTravis (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of the official art of naruto in his pajamas?


----------



## Mobius (Nov 11, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Guys I want to check something annoying me alot, its a glitch, only happen with kiba and choji for me, but not always sometimes,
> 
> when I won a fight with the special, coz (kiba hit the ground in his special also choji), when the screen trun to the winner team and they r talking, behind them the jutsu still hitting the ground with loud sound and some sand or dust still coming, and the camera still shaking from the ultimate jutsu. !!!
> 
> ...



This happened to me once when finishing with Neji in the ultimate jutsu. 

Thanks for all you help guys wuith the missions. I figureed it out.


----------



## rigormortis (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, there is some glitch each time you kill someone and they bounce off of the ground, at the victory screen there will be a choppy loud audio until the next screen.  I really hope they release a patch for that.  Great game though, I finally beat it this morning, now I gotta go back to get 100% for the "real" ending.  If anyone has any spare 2nd hokage codes, hook me up! lol


----------



## gaara454545 (Nov 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That happened to me to 4545.






Mobius said:


> This happened to me once when finishing with Neji in the ultimate jutsu.






rigormortis said:


> Yes, there is some glitch each time you kill someone and they bounce off of the ground, at the victory screen there will be a choppy loud audio until the next screen.




Thanks alot guys, now I calm down, coz I think its from my PS3, or my copy of the game damaged. 



But its not that big deal, small glitch like this will not getting in the way of enjoyment, and still Cyber Connect 2 one of the great games developers, and this game one of the best in all naruto games, unlike Broken Bond only focusing on the background details with ugly arts, and animations, and ugly fighting styles, shame on ubisoft to do an ugly game like BB on a high graphics console like the XBOX 360. (No Offensive). 


Now only waiting for Naruto EX 3 on Wii, and my Naruto collections games will be completed, I am playing only naruto on Wii, and PS3, the XBOX 360 one I cant play it from the ugliness.





rigormortis said:


> I really hope they release a patch for that.



By the way, what is this patch you talked about, can you explaining for me that, please.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 11, 2008)

fabio said:


> yo how do you unlock the the 1st and 2nd hokages?



I dont think they are playable


----------



## Hellion (Nov 11, 2008)

The Scientist said:


> I dont think they are playable



I really hope that eventually the Assist will be playable.  My cousin was upset that Badass knife guy(Asuma) wasn't playable


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 11, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I really hope that eventually the Assist will be playable.  *My cousin was upset that Badass knife guy(Asuma) wasn't playable *



wow, someone is upset they couldn't play asuma?  I guess we all have our favourite characters even if they are fairly obscure


----------



## destinator (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont have real HQ videos but:

Sasuke Uchiha
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Klue (Nov 11, 2008)

I owe you so much rep :WOW


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 12, 2008)

migeru29 said:


> I am sure you are less than 14 year if not, as you know any mature person think the trophy bullcrap is the most stupid idea ever.. tell me a good useful think about it? just a single.. i laugh about that shit





migeru29 said:


> Come on, who cares about the "box art", are you serious? just play the game



Yoda -"The sand is strong in this one's vagina"

Relax dude!


----------



## Hellion (Nov 12, 2008)

Tell me that a newb did not just crack on me about a comment I said in passing  
*Neg senses tingling*


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice ill definitely be putting that 13 minutes OUGI video on my youtube page =D, ill give you credit dont worry


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 12, 2008)

gaara454545 said:


> Thanks alot guys, now I calm down, coz I think its from my PS3, or my copy of the game damaged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn your a loser, get a life LMAO :amazed


----------



## Agitation (Nov 12, 2008)

Got 100% in story mode. I'm not much of a "go into versus mode" and play for the hell of it, so I guess this goes back onto the shelf now. Great game though.


----------



## fabio (Nov 12, 2008)

that sucks, i don't even have gamestop on this side of the world so i have to amazon it. i should have just waited for the jp version


----------



## nick65 (Nov 13, 2008)

MUST watch video of ultimate ninja storm!(high quality click below the vid on the right)
The Guyver

and you thought you where good..


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2008)

Just picked this game up last night and i must say, "Ninja Storm is freaking awesome." I can't wait for the sequel


----------



## destinator (Nov 13, 2008)

Somtimes there are really strange frames in the game xD.


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2008)

lol, what the hell is he doing?


----------



## Hellion (Nov 13, 2008)

That is part of his Ultimate Jutsu


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 13, 2008)

So nothing's been announced on the Japanese version?

Im gonna wait for the sequel, if this games kicks so much ass... 

I dont mind waiting a few years... I'd rather much more complete game.

Unless my theory is true that the japanese version wont lack characters... ...


*Spoiler*: _Manga spoil me-gasm_ 



LOL I cant wait to rape with Kazekage Gaara,  Sasori (all 3 versions ), Chiyo, Sasuke, Deidara, Upgraded Orochimaru (Kusanagi extendo OUGI), KN1-3. MK.... 
Hell, maybe even Kakuzu and Deidara, Asuma (Two Tails?)
ALL of Pt 2 characters...

Hell, maybe even the Chuunin Duo and Shodai/Nidaime

Doubt it would go as far, but if it has CS2 Sasuke, Dediara c2/C3/C4... Maybe even Tobi

JIRAIYA (HM) AND *PAIN-SAMA

This game holds the potnetial off THE Naruto game... Just imagine playing with Bee, and super hax Itachi... 

Actually, I'd say it currently is.
*




I wonder if in the future tag team will work differently... or support characters will have a little health bar so incase they are abused you can kill them...
Likewise an option for just 1-1 battles... (for those who have not many friends to play Ps3 with)


----------



## slickcat (Nov 13, 2008)

yup, exactly what i m doing too, I didnt buy the game, I ll wait for the sequel, I ll just play my accels till then... the game is too incomplete for me, and I love combos in games and its lacking big time in this game even though you Knj and dont finish up your combos. Even though RPG mode is a one time thing, It doesnt stand up to accel,which  i expected in this game... but the RPG mode is more like Narutimate hero 3. So basically I ll just be tenative and wait, till a version with yellow flash is in it and more combos too.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (Nov 13, 2008)

One thing I really liked in this game is that Sasuke CS2 uses Katon instead of Chakra charged Shurikens, those chakra charged shurikens are kinda useless  so instead of "Triangle > Square = Chakra Charged Shurikens" it could be better like this "Triangle > Square = Jutsu 2" and this way we can have two Ougis and two Jutsus..

I will use Itachi as an example 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jutsu 1 - /\ > O = Clone Jutsu: Super Explosion
Jutsu 2 - /\ > [] = Katon: Goukakyuu no Jutsu
Ougi 1 - /\ > /\ > O = Tsukuyomi
Ougi 2 - /\ > /\ > [] = Amaterasu




This way fights will get much more flashy and excited 
They can make it like this in UNS2 

Things I wish for UNS2:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- The Jutsu and Ougi system I showed you above
- More RPG like story mode, more like RoaN/BB where you meet bandits and shinobis (like on RoaN when you meet a bandit you will be taken to the battle)
- Playing as every single character in story mode (with the bad guys too, after you complete the story mode you unlock the bad guys to do side missions)
- More Characters, Outfits, Jutsus, Ougis
- Summon Battles (choose a summon to fight with or a bijuu(sp), example; Kyuubi vs Manda)




and more I can't think of right now  but this game is toooo awsome to end here  they have to make UNS2 

LS^^


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Nov 13, 2008)

^^You REALLY like that smiley eh?...


----------



## Hellion (Nov 13, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> One thing I really liked in this game is that Sasuke CS2 uses Katon instead of Chakra charged Shurikens, those chakra charged shurikens are kinda useless  so instead of "Triangle > Square = Chakra Charged Shurikens" it could be better like this "Triangle > Square = Jutsu 2" and this way we can have two Ougis and two Jutsus..
> 
> I will use Itachi as an example
> 
> ...



I agree with most of these things.  I thing having more than one Jutsu and ougi would greatly increase the games, value.  I think that they need to make the Action Adventure/RPG mode more like accel 2.  I also feel that the need to say screw the anime and go for the manga.  It will take at least two years for the anime to get where the manga is and the end of the manga is an even bigger toss up.  For me that is just too long, because I am no spring chiken


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the chakra shurikens myself, I just wished there were more like Sasuke's unique ones. Kisame should have had a watershark be his charged shuriken, and an explosive bunshin for Itachi would have been cool if it had the same qualities as an explosive tag or his water drill would have been cool too. Time Skip Naruto's chakra shuriken better be the demon wind bomb or we're going to have some problems CC2.

Would having a "Triangle->Circle+Movement" be impossible for a second jutsu? Like the stationary combos and the range (usually) combos? I also wish the ougi system was more like the Accel series, awakenings should change ougis and the Storm gauge should also change the ougi in my opinion. 

Hopefully in the next Storm the missing part one characters and support characters will be in, Awakening modes having more diverse effects and more unique looks like in Accel, more alternate costumes , more levels and possibly level transitions like the current VOTE to the lower level, the air combos will return along with throws, and ultimate Impacts will be more personalized. 

For example instead of Kakashi doing a normal punch he does his down circle circle uppercut from the Accel series and hits the enemy flying directly upwards, Oro spitting himself out and punching the enemy like he did the Mini Kyubi, or if Naruto did Sexy jutsu and sent his enemies flying like on the show with a different animation than the standard getting punched in the face.

P.S. Sorry I posted so much, but this game has really gotten me hyped for future installments, I can't wait until the day that I'll have my two favorite Akatsuki (Kisame &Kakuzu) together taken names! Better yet, all of Akatsuki, better still, all of Akatsuki and Oro in with his Akatsuki uniform


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent post KBccl, i agree 

Quick Question...

I completed the Item Store's order list but i cant figure out how to reveal all of the items for sale. Does anyone know how?


----------



## shyakugaun (Nov 13, 2008)

Yo Des, if you dont mind me asking =), what capture card and software program do you use to capture your videos ?


----------



## Klue (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, never mind ... all i needed to do was purchase all of the available items to reveal more :sweat


----------



## the box (Nov 13, 2008)

neji is the best char in the game if you use him  right

i put itachi in second
i put gia in 3rd
gaara and
sasuke 4th


----------



## fabio (Nov 13, 2008)

i like using kankuro


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2008)

Neji has the coolest Ougi in my opinion, but it's so darn hard to land


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 14, 2008)

It was definitely Chuunin Exam Sasuke for a while, and I still like playing as him.
But Orochimaru has caught my interest lately, so I am using him a lot now. I really like his Chakra Dash, and unorthodox movement.

Favorite Ougis are CE Sasuke, Neji, and 8 Gates Gai.
I love Shikamaru's ougi start up though, it's a nice transition.


----------



## vontemixmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Chuunin sasuke was okay... but what ever happened to Neji lol


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2008)

I like finishing my opponents with the triple fireball chidori combo.  Sasuke shoots his fireball ninja move to the left, then use kakashi assist FB, double triangle, move right use Itachi assist, circle and done


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 14, 2008)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> One thing I really liked in this game is that Sasuke CS2 uses Katon instead of Chakra charged Shurikens, those chakra charged shurikens are kinda useless  so instead of "Triangle > Square = Chakra Charged Shurikens" it could be better like this "Triangle > Square = Jutsu 2" and this way we can have two Ougis and two Jutsus..
> 
> I will use Itachi as an example
> 
> ...


yeah there should have been more in game jutsus and ultimate jutsus like Sasuke Shadow Shuriken Jutsu,varius of naruto SC combos,ect at least for the character that shown alot of jutsus in the anime.

and ultimates like Naruto 2k barrage.

maybe made up summons for jounin+ lv ninjas like Kisame summoning a giant Shark and Itachi summoning a giant Crow.


----------



## Creator (Nov 14, 2008)

the box said:


> neji is the best char in the game if you use him  right



To be honest, Neji is basically a cheat character, you just button mash and you win. 

Hate his ultimate move, to hard to hit, although his just too easy to play with.

His the one you use if you want to get your thing gauge up to full and want to do 20+ combos all the time. 


Gaara, is awesome aswell if you know how to use a character who just stands still. 

As for me, take a quess as to who i like to use the most.  Tsunade. pek Shes so strong.


----------



## Nekomena (Nov 14, 2008)

i love this game, its my favorite naruto game so far.my favorite character is tenten.


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2008)

Biggest surprise character for me is Ino.  I love her style.  way better than Sakura


----------



## Klue (Nov 14, 2008)

Kaze said:


> Biggest surprise character for me is Ino.  I love her style.  way better than Sakura



I agree, Ino is surprisingly awesome - her "16 hit combo" is absolutely amazing 

Especially the facial expression she makes at the end


----------



## Agitation (Nov 14, 2008)

Creator said:


> To be honest, Neji is basically a cheat character, you just button mash and you win.
> 
> Hate his ultimate move, to hard to hit, although his just too easy to play with.
> 
> ...


True about Neji, whenever there was bonus conditions for 20-30hit combos I always thought "Time to bring out the Neji"  Pretty much spam O combos until you reach 14-15 hits then use the Triangle and O jutsu to reach 20-30 hits.

Also, I really miss Sasuke's Shishi Rendan and Naruto's Uzumaki Naruto Rendan, pretty sure those moves were in all of the GNT series for the Gamecube.

I think Tsunade is a little slow with her combos, but I suppose it suits her style of fighting considering her strength. I dunno, she got boring to use after a while.


----------



## nick65 (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah tsunade is the lamest hokage in the game and her ultimate jutsu is not spectacular at all(i miss the bigg ass summons in the vs mode gameplay). btw does anybody know how i can get oro, itachis, kisames, kabutos and kimimaros ultimate jutsu? cuz i beat every mssions execpt the last, will you get them then all in one or something like that or how can i unlock them?


----------



## the box (Nov 14, 2008)

gia and neji = cheap as fux


----------



## Hellion (Nov 14, 2008)

Klue said:


> I agree, Ino is surprisingly awesome - her "16 hit combo" is absolutely amazing
> 
> Especially the facial expression she makes at the end



 that is pretty funny.  I like how her ougi starts off, with the massive kick to the head.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 14, 2008)

I wouldn't consider Neji cheap because his fast attacks are easy to kawarimi out of because the timing of his hits are consistent.  It's harder to kawarimi out of combos from people like Kimimaro who have inconsistently timed hits throughout.


----------



## Trolli (Nov 14, 2008)

its actually pretty decent compared to the the others, and i thought rise of a ninja was sweet this is ten times better , it has a nice Fighting style...the graphics are really comparable with the manga. but the "Bond" one tops this i think


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 15, 2008)

Agitation said:


> True about Neji, whenever there was bonus conditions for 20-30hit combos I always thought "Time to bring out the Neji"  Pretty much spam O combos until you reach 14-15 hits then use the Triangle and O jutsu to reach 20-30 hits.
> 
> Also, I really miss Sasuke's Shishi Rendan and Naruto's Uzumaki Naruto Rendan, pretty sure those moves were in all of the GNT series for the Gamecube.
> 
> I think Tsunade is a little slow with her combos, but I suppose it suits her style of fighting considering her strength. I dunno, she got boring to use after a while.


I think Sasuke's aerial is very similar to his Shi Shi rendan. Naruto's throw is very similar to his. They put it there.. in a way..


----------



## Creator (Nov 15, 2008)

Kaze said:


> way better than Sakura



Sakura has style? 

Her ultimate move annoyed the hell out of me. 



Agitation said:


> True about Neji, whenever there was bonus conditions for 20-30hit combos I always thought "Time to bring out the Neji"  Pretty much spam O combos until you reach 14-15 hits then use the Triangle and O jutsu to reach 20-30 hits.
> 
> Also, I really miss Sasuke's Shishi Rendan and Naruto's Uzumaki Naruto Rendan, pretty sure those moves were in all of the GNT series for the Gamecube.
> 
> I think Tsunade is a little slow with her combos, but I suppose it suits her style of fighting considering her strength. I dunno, she got boring to use after a while.



Yah, Tsunade's meant to be a bit slow, thus she has speed boosts in her item lists.

But do you whoses the slowest? Chouji.  He is SOOOO hard to play with, he cant run.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2008)

Creator said:


> Sakura has style?
> 
> Her ultimate move annoyed the hell out of me.


yeah her ultimate should have been Sakura Blizzard Jutsu.


----------



## The Scientist (Nov 15, 2008)

I just unlocked the awakened version of the characters that have them


----------



## Creator (Nov 15, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> yeah her ultimate should have been Sakura Blizzard Jutsu.



I think it should have been something better to be honest. 



The Scientist said:


> I just unlocked the awakened version of the characters that have them



Arent they already unlocked from the start? 

I actually dont get some of the awaken modes, what do they do? :S

I think Neji's and Hinata's one make it so that you can dodge or something, i dont know. :S 

And what does Sannin Mode help with? :S


----------



## nick65 (Nov 15, 2008)

just look it up gfags. it either gives you power or chakra.. who cares
choji is my favourite btw kawamiri the combo and give him the expansion jutsu that does so much damage, and his attacks are just crazy. also when you charge up his expansion he just becomes massivly big, how can i ignore that?
(cant wait till a shippuuden version, wich will probably take very very long since shippuuden hasnt started in america yet right?)
did the original naruto series ended in america yet?


----------



## Moondoggie (Nov 15, 2008)

Creator said:


> I think Neji's and Hinata's one make it so that you can dodge or something, i dont know. :S



Every connected hit takes away both health and Chakra. Neji's ougi does the same, but to a greater extent.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 15, 2008)

How does this compare to Rise of a Ninja and Broken Bond? I'm thinking of getting either a PS3 or 360 in the next week or so and I'll definately be picking up a Naruto game, along with Burst Limit.

Can't decide which console I want, since all I ever use to play were racing games, fighting games and the odd RPG.


----------



## Ziko (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want awesome fights, and you have friends to play multiplayer with, get Ultimate Ninja, but if you want a good story mode, get Broken Bond. That's what I've heard atleast.

And don't bother with Burst Limit, it sucks.


----------



## Klue (Nov 15, 2008)

nick65 said:


> did the original naruto series ended in america yet?



At it's current rate, 6-8 more weeks...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 15, 2008)

Creator said:


> I think it should have been something better to be honest.


like what? the other jutsu she learn is healing palm jutsu and some super strength during the fillers. But the game is not based after episode 135.


----------



## Creator (Nov 15, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> like what? the other jutsu she learn is healing palm jutsu and some super strength during the fillers. But the game is not based after episode 135.



I dont know.


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Nov 17, 2008)

I haven't been able to play my NUNS since last Sunday, so I'm not sure if this would be possible, but does anyone else think that it would be cool if CC2 added a double tap in any direction+Circle combo and a L3+Circle combo? That could be a way to bring back the Up and Down circle combos of the PS2 series.

For example Naruto, the double tap combo could be his kagebunshin uppercut chain swing thing from Narutimate 3, and his L3 combo could start off with Harem no Jutsu to break his opponents guard and then do a short combo.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 17, 2008)

i have no clue what the fuck you be talkin bout, so imma just ask a few kweschinz.
1:can you do that awesome move with naruto where he whipped sasuke around in the mid 130 eps? (i call it uzumaki whip)
2:How much Pwnage is Tenten?
3:Wat the fuxk does "awaken mode" and "sannin mode" mean?
4:can naruto "roar" a fire style jutsu away?


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 17, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> i have no clue what the fuck you be talkin bout, so imma just ask a few kweschinz.
> 1:can you do that awesome move with naruto where he whipped sasuke around in the mid 130 eps? (i call it uzumaki whip)
> 2:How much Pwnage is Tenten?
> 3:Wat the fuxk does "awaken mode" and "sannin mode" mean?
> 4:can naruto "roar" a fire style jutsu away?



1. That's his Ultimate Jutsu.
2. She's not too bad actually.
3. Every character has awakening mode, it gives them a boost when they are low on health, Sannin mode is a awakening mode for Orochimaru, Jiraiya and Tsunade. 
4. Yes he can.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 18, 2008)

any one know were i can watch characters ultimate in english, i try yutube but there mostly des ultimate video.


----------



## Klue (Nov 18, 2008)

^ Give me a second - let me search


Searching......

Edit: Nope, nothing


----------



## dopamine (Nov 18, 2008)

iFlare said:


> its actually pretty decent compared to the the others, and i thought rise of a ninja was sweet this is ten times better , it has a nice Fighting style...the graphics are really comparable with the manga. but the "Bond" one tops this i think



I played the Bonds demo and found it to be awful. Terrible controls, oversimplified and boring fights full of Quicktime Events, and frustratingly sluggish responsiveness ruined it for me - not to mention the characters looked like deformed versions of themselves. I wouldn't have given it more than 4/10. I'm not sure if Ultimate Ninja Storm is any better, because I haven't played it, but at least it _looks_ really badass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 18, 2008)

TBB and UNS are both good games and I'd say they represent their Naruto franchise on their own systems well but they are different games. Around the same level but I'd say UNS is the better game. Even IGN thinks so as it gives UNS the higher score but they both are good games in general never forget that.


----------



## Eufa2Returns (Nov 19, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Sharing the codes may not work, since everyone would do it then, and you're in a different region with a different copy of the game. So you're going up against a stream here.



Danm!! Oh well  Ty for the response  Then i cant get the hokages


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 19, 2008)

naruto the broken bond will have a much better/longer story trust me UNS's story is nothing to be envious about but the graphics on UNS are better and the fighting system is better but the problem is the lack of chars because they have"support" whereas broken bond does not have this (excuse to make chars that only have 2 moves) so they have the whole of the sound 4, the UNS 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Sound 4 fights are not even close i mean they all face kimmimaro with the others in support


----------



## Akira (Nov 19, 2008)

Isn't UNS getting an extra 10 or so characters as free DLC?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 19, 2008)

it would be awesome if they put those costumes from intro 9 in the game.


----------



## destinator (Nov 19, 2008)

GSP FTW said:


> naruto the broken bond will have a much better/longer story trust me UNS's story is nothing to be envious about but the graphics on UNS are better and the fighting system is better but the problem is the lack of chars because they have"support" whereas broken bond does not have this (excuse to make chars that only have 2 moves) so they have the whole of the sound 4, the UNS
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Like half of of the new BB chars are clones/costumes or old chars and in general the movesets and specials suck .


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 19, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Isn't UNS getting an extra 10 or so characters as free DLC?



They are all "supports" and excuses for making CC2 look like they are not lazy because they are already in the story fights.

1. Shizune
2. Kurenai
3. Asuma
4. Jirobou
5. spider guy (kidoumaru i think (i forgot))
6. Sakon/Ukon
7. Tayuya

(not in order)

Destinator, The problem with UNS was they had to get all of the rookie nine and team guy but they left out key chars because of it and why are Kakashi and Gai the only Sensei Jonins available as playable characters?


----------



## Cheena (Nov 19, 2008)

Though UNS may lack some things, but I think ti tops the other Naruto games, by gameplay, graphics, and fights. I saw his one preview for BB and Naruto didnt even have a mouth...


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 19, 2008)

;__;

I might wait until December/January to decide which console I want. I really want to play a good Naruto game on one of them though. What's the online like on UNS compared to it's 360 counterpart(s)?

Also, does anyone here emulate the old PS2 Naruto games? If so, how well do they run? I had one of them running at about 80% a while back, but haven't checked any progress lately.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Nov 19, 2008)

destinator said:


> Like half of of the new BB chars are clones/costumes or old chars and in general the movesets and specials suck .



I think there are 25 characters in Broken Bonds that aren't Alternate Costumes.

But do the movesets for these characters change?



> I might wait until December/January to decide which console I want. I really want to play a good Naruto game on one of them though. What's the online like on UNS compared to it's 360 counterpart(s)?



UNS has no online.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 19, 2008)

UNS is annoying. I mean its a great push and definitely the best Naruto fighting ever....but they nerfed alot of lil things from the hero series. If they do ninja storm 2 they better over haul in combos (At LEAST the ones seen in accel). And based on the crackhead speed thru the shippuuden series over here(to catch up to japanese) NS2 will prolly have part2 in it. 

BB just doesn't feel right. lol. its feels like a bootleg gnt, just real stiff. Not a fan of the platforming.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 20, 2008)

this game is pretty good, graphics are just ... battle system could be improved in sequels i suppose. i still prefer GNT4 over this by far but, thats just me.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 20, 2008)

I didnt buy this game for one reason.. And its the combos.. They are just too small for me. Combos make it more fun to experiment moves and combine them. From the demo the OOOOOOOOO<OOOO is the same with the forward counterpart. No aerial combos. It gets boring, when i played as naruto in the demo I had to interrupt the combo in the air with a shiruken because i didnt want to wait for a downed enemy to get up... And the support system is annoying, not like accel2 but almost like it. How about character switching instead of support. The support is annoying in when trying to perform a combo you are interrupted and cant back out in time if up close... The game has potential. So I ll wait for a better version. Even now I want to buy the game so badly but I must persevere


----------



## GSP FTW (Nov 21, 2008)

yep thats one of my grouches because they could have used different controls for the jutsu/ultimaate


----------



## Klue (Nov 23, 2008)

Any word on "extra content" for the Japanese version due on January 15th??


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 24, 2008)

Klue said:


> Any word on "extra content" for the Japanese version due on January 15th??


Same content for both versions.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 1, 2008)

Beat the game yesterday. Now I'll be working on those bonus conditions, free missions, and that true ending (whatever that means...).

The giant battles are probably the best thing I've seen in the game. The Sannin one rocked.

_"Get in muh belly!"_


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 2, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Beat the game yesterday. Now I'll be working on those bonus conditions, free missions, and that true ending (whatever that means...).
> 
> The giant battles are probably the best thing I've seen in the game. The Sannin one rocked.
> 
> _"Get in muh belly!"_



lol that was funny and yeah i agree the boss battles are really fun


----------



## Klue (Dec 3, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> Same content for both versions.



Damn it 


Story wise, there just going to do Shippuden all over again


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2008)

I expect that the (2 ?) new ougis (like the ones that were stated in the official game guide but never found in the game) will ship with the japanese version and that we gonna get them with DLC at that point.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 3, 2008)

Tomorrow's more DLC for people who got this game.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 3, 2008)

So, am I to understand that both BB and NS are crap?

I'm waiting for a good Naruto game.  Ultimate Ninja (the first one) was a disappointment.


----------



## destinator (Dec 3, 2008)

NUNS is awesome, as a fighter and if you can live without a uber awesome story mode (you gonna play it only a single time anyway) and BB's fighting mode is crap but it has a rather funny adventure mode. Both ARE playable and certainly not crap, you just have to look what you need.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 3, 2008)

destinator said:


> NUNS is awesome, as a fighter and if you can live without a uber awesome story mode (you gonna play it only a single time anyway) and BB's fighting mode is crap but it has a rather funny adventure mode. Both ARE playable and certainly not crap, you just have to look what you need.



Enter my problem... I don't have a PS3.  I was just hoping that BB looked and felt better.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 3, 2008)

its a lovely game....8/10


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 3, 2008)

This game is great, it singe handedly made me remember why Itachi is *G O D* .


----------



## Moondoggie (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah CC2 definitely didn't hold back with Itachi. I was reading some things about him on SSR with his fireball overpowering everyone's fireball and his Awakening + Ougi = You'd should probably give up. heh

But overall it just feels right for Itachi.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm getting this game soon! D

But not now PS3, im getting it for the 360! I might also be getting one of the shippuden games in japanese cause the characters are amazing in shippuden.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 4, 2008)

so besides Asuma what else came out?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 4, 2008)

Deran Oburienu said:


> I'm getting this game soon! D
> 
> But not now PS3, im getting it for the 360! I might also be getting one of the shippuden games in japanese cause the characters are amazing in shippuden.


This game isn't out for 360.. so you get Broken Bonds... which is alright...


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 4, 2008)

^Naruto got pajamas too.



Dbgohan08 said:


> so besides Asuma what else came out?


Support character + alt. character costume + new mission.

Well, okay, I checked GameFAQs and apparently it's just Asuma and another lame hide-and-seek mission. No new jutsu or alternate costume. The hell?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 4, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> This game isn't out for 360.. so you get Broken Bonds... which is alright...



You sure? Well okay... I was going to get broken bond aswell.


----------



## destinator (Dec 4, 2008)

It was never said to be more than that .


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 4, 2008)

well there's DLC a week before Christmas(12/18) so hopefully there'll be more, sorta like a present lol.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 4, 2008)

I didn't think it would be possible but this time's DLC was even less entertaining then the other.

Come on again only a support character but now with an even less fun mission, are a few difficult fights that hard to set up?


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Dec 4, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> I didn't think it would be possible but this time's DLC was even less entertaining then the other.
> 
> Come on again only a support character but now with an even less fun mission, are a few difficult fights that hard to set up?



Bah, I don't really care about gaining new missions, fighting people is more entertaining than fighting the CPU.

I was personally hopping for a alternate costume or a new jutsu.

Well maybe next time.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2008)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> Bah, I don't really care about gaining new missions, fighting people is more entertaining than fighting the CPU.
> 
> I was personally hopping for a alternate costume or a new jutsu.
> 
> Well maybe next time.



Yeah, new jutsus would've been a better choice. the thing that dissapointed me about this game was that you only had one normal and one ultimate jutsus while it was first 2 and 3.
They should've made up for that by adding atleast a couple more normal jutsus or perhaps even add different ultimate jutsus as DLC.


----------



## Hellion (Dec 5, 2008)

I am hoping that since Viz is going to be showing the most recent episodes of Shippuden online, that, that will give CC2  enough incentive to make Storm 2 all the way up to the H&K arc


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 5, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> Yeah, new jutsus would've been a better choice. the thing that dissapointed me about this game was that you only had one normal and one ultimate jutsus while it was first 2 and 3.
> They should've made up for that by adding atleast a couple more normal jutsus or perhaps even add different ultimate jutsus as DLC.



Personally I want an update so you can choose not to have any support characters but instead take on a new jutsu or two. Like say, you play Itachi solo but you unlock the crow and katon jutsu. 

Either way I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing a sequel eventually and can hope for more jutsus there.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Dec 5, 2008)

> Personally I want an update so you can choose not to have any support characters but instead take on a new jutsu or two. Like say, you play Itachi solo but you unlock the crow and katon jutsu.



But supports are probably the best way to set up your for your Ultimate Jutsu.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 5, 2008)

You know what also annoyed me, Gaara's awakening, it would've been nice to have seen atleast something similar to Naruto's but he got the generic one.



Kaze said:


> I am hoping that since Viz is going to be showing the most recent episodes of Shippuden online, that, that will give CC2  enough incentive to make Storm 2 all the way up to the H&K arc



That would be awesome, but companies would never do something like that to actually make the fans happy, I'm sure that who ever owns the right to broadcast Naruto in America would bitch about putting that in the game, if it even would come that far since the producer of the game knows doinng that will result in bitching by the rights owner.



sunshine and gasoline said:


> Personally I want an update so you can choose not to have any support characters but instead take on a new jutsu or two. Like say, you play Itachi solo but you unlock the crow and katon jutsu.
> 
> Either way I'm pretty sure we'll be seeing a sequel eventually and can hope for more jutsus there.



I like the supports, I think they should just addd DLC so that  you can atleast change jutsus some more, the easiest thing would've been making the fighting style more like the older games but I doubt DLC will be able to change that. it seems to me that Ninja Storm is the DBZ whatever that came out on the next gen consoles but only went up to the Cell arc.

Ninja Storm 2 shoudl be better though, but the annoying thing is that they are probably trying to save some stuff for a sequel but they forget most fans have seen the Jap anime and manga and so aren't really impressed by what they are doing.





Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> But supports are probably the best way to set up your for your Ultimate Jutsu.



Yeah, I always use Kabuto's Feather Illusion with the slower characters since it's impossible to do the Kisame's (For example)Ultimate Jutsu without it.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2008)

Demon Wind Shuriken said:


> But supports are probably the best way to set up your for your Ultimate Jutsu.



Don't get me wrong, I love the ability to have support but at the same time I consider it a bummer that you can't truly recreate battles like the Valley of the End with a friend. Some fights you just want to go one on one.



> You know what also annoyed me, Gaara's awakening, it would've been nice to have seen atleast something similar to Naruto's but he got the generic one.


Yeah, that was one of the big let downs for me as well. Not to mention the lack of Zabuza and Haku.


----------



## Riamu (Dec 6, 2008)

Would anyone reccomend this game if you thought Rise of A Ninja was a letdown?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Dec 6, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Yeah, that was one of the big let downs for me as well. Not to mention the lack of Zabuza and Haku.


Total letdown, though that didn't stop me from getting the game. Still, I don't understand why they weren't included at all. I hope for them to be DLC but that seems not possible.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Well so far this is what seems to be coming our way:

_    * November 6, 2008: Shizune
    * December 4, 2008: Asuma
    * December 18, 2008: Kurenai
    * January 8, 2009: Anko
    * January 22, 2009: Jirobo
    * February 5, 2009: Kidoumaru
    * February 19 2009: Tayuya
    * March 5, 2009: Sakon_

I just hope these aren't just support characters because I'd love to play Sakon.


----------



## tgre (Dec 6, 2008)

Kidoumaru would be an epic installment to the game


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I am hoping that since Viz is going to be showing the most recent episodes of Shippuden online, that, that will give CC2  enough incentive to make Storm 2 all the way up to the H&K arc


that would not happend because alot of character don't have their english VA.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 6, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ Well so far this is what seems to be coming our way:
> 
> _    * November 6, 2008: Shizune
> * December 4, 2008: Asuma
> ...



They're support only, I saw something about those being support only plus you can guess it already after playing the game and what they have released as DLC up until now.

It looks like they are releasing the characters that are  support only, all of those on that list have been supporting opponents in the game Orochimaru for example will fight in atleast one battle with Sakon, BTW that support is one that I do want since I nearly lost that fight because of the Rashomon gate Sakon summoned.

But anyways these supports have been used by opponents before so I guess that all of the DLC will simply be unlocking those and nothing actually interesting.



Riamu said:


> Would anyone reccomend this game if you thought Rise of A Ninja was a letdown?



This is somewhat of a good mix between RIse of a Ninja and Ultimate Ninja, it has a few similarities with Rise but overall it's more like a next gen Ultimate.

It's a good game but you'll get bored by it after a week or two, after you unlocked what little there is to unlock then there really isn't that much to do anymore except endlessly run around and buy videos and stuff like that.



sunshine and gasoline said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the ability to have support but at the same time I consider it a bummer that you can't truly recreate battles like the Valley of the End with a friend. Some fights you just want to go one on one.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was one of the big let downs for me as well. Not to mention the lack of Zabuza and Haku.




Yeah, those two should've atleast been in the game.I mean I can get that they don't have Deidera or Sasori but Zabuza and Haku were one of the first opponents and so they should've been in the game and it really was a downer that they were left out.


----------



## Klue (Dec 6, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ Well so far this is what seems to be coming our way:
> 
> _    * November 6, 2008: Shizune
> * December 4, 2008: Asuma
> ...



Nope, they're support only


----------



## Creator (Dec 6, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> ^ Well so far this is what seems to be coming our way:
> 
> _    * November 6, 2008: Shizune
> * December 4, 2008: Asuma
> ...



I think they all are supports. We didnt even fight them in the story. They were alway support.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 7, 2008)

Momochi Gaara said:


> AM Pal to but i have shizune and Asuma already.. they came exactly accroding to that schedule posted earlie... check your PSstore



Which country are you? Swedish store doesn't have them, believe me I checked many times.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Which country are you? Swedish store doesn't have them, believe me I checked many times.


Try an UK account.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome!!! I finally have the DLC and I'm loving the alternative Naruto outfit! =D

Why this isn't on the Swedish store baffles me. =/


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Awesome!!! I finally have the DLC and I'm loving the alternative Naruto outfit! =D
> 
> Why this isn't on the Swedish store baffles me. =/



Weird, they have it in the Dutch store so I don't think of any reason why they wouldn't have it in Sweden.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Dec 7, 2008)

Sony in Europe works in mysterious ways. =P


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2008)

sunshine and gasoline said:


> Sony in Europe works in mysterious ways. =P


How did you finally manage to get it, might work for some other people as well then.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> How did you finally manage to get it, might work for some other people as well then.



I think he just made an American or UK account...You know what's funny, the DLC isn't even worth the trouble of doing all that.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 7, 2008)

Hafock. said:


> I think he just made an American or UK account...You know what's funny, the DLC isn't even worth the trouble of doing all that.


It depends... I actually like the Naruto's pajama costume.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 7, 2008)

Nakiro said:


> It depends... I actually like the Naruto's pajama costume.



I hated it, look if there had been a few different jutsus that went with it then I could've appreciated it but whoever is releasing these DLC is really screwing us over here.

They seem to think that we'll be satisfied by a single different costume and a single support character.IF they actually wanted to please their fans they coudl've atleast released a few playable characters like Haku and Zabuza.

Well you might've liked it, by I find it rather insulting, they give me the impression they think we're retards or something.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 8, 2008)

All the content is already on the disc, it's just the stuff they unlock. 
It's not that simple to just add couple of characters. =p


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Dec 8, 2008)

No but I mean, they should've done it something like this.DLC is not only a support but every two weeks you get also a character or something.What we're now getting are crappy thins that you get bored with after 3 seconds.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 8, 2008)

This is so fucking annoying. Are there any cheats to get mission exp. cause running around and breaking shit to get back into the plot is ridiculous.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2008)

QBnoYouko said:


> Beat the game yesterday. Now I'll be working on those bonus conditions, free missions, and that true ending (whatever that means...).
> 
> The giant battles are probably the best thing I've seen in the game. The Sannin one rocked.
> 
> _"*Get in muh belly!"[/*I]_


_i think he say  "Get in mah belly!"._


----------



## GSP FTW (Dec 8, 2008)

lol its the smaller things that make up a game


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 8, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> This is so fucking annoying. Are there any cheats to get mission exp. cause running around and breaking shit to get back into the plot is ridiculous.


I never had a problem with it, are you doing the... bonus conditions on every mission.

Since when was 30 characters a small roster?


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

It?s 25 characters... but that?s more than enough. They play different and that?s all I?m asking for. Better than the Tenkaichi series where nearly everyone plays the same.

Btw the time between Tenkaichi 2 and 3 was like one year right?

Storm 2 coming next November? Would be sweet


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 9, 2008)

Oversoul said:


> It?s 25 characters... but that?s more than enough. They play different and that?s all I?m asking for. Better than the Tenkaichi series where nearly everyone plays the same.
> 
> Btw the time between Tenkaichi 2 and 3 was like one year right?
> 
> Storm 2 coming next November? Would be sweet


Yeah.. but imagine the amount of work these guys put into this game. The animations must be really time consuming since the clothing is done so well..


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah I know. They started to work on it even before the release of the PS3 right? They did an awesome job.

But if you think about it, the graphics are top notch, they don?t really have to improve them for a sequel. Can?t be much better anyway. They are familiar with the engine as well ... Basically all they have to do is to add more content and polish the fighting style, and improve some minor details here and there. I think a late 2009 or early 2010 release for Storm 2 is quite likely.


----------



## Penapple (Dec 9, 2008)

I assume this probably cropped up somewhere in these 96 pages but could somebody please explain to me how the game tackles the fact you cant play as Zabuza, Haku or any of the Sound 4? These people are key villains in the Anime and the sound 4 are especially cool, how could you have a story without the villains?
And if it does manage to do it, does it do it well?
Thanks in advance =)


----------



## Vyse (Dec 9, 2008)

Penapple said:


> I assume this probably cropped up somewhere in these 96 pages but could somebody please explain to me how the game tackles the fact you cant play as Zabuza, Haku or any of the Sound 4? These people are key villains in the Anime and the sound 4 are especially cool, how could you have a story without the villains?
> And if it does manage to do it, does it do it well?
> Thanks in advance =)



Zabuza and Haku are dealt with a short text, that?s it.

Shikamaru?s team fights always against Kimimaro + the respective opponent as support ( i.e. Neji vs. Kimimaro + Kidomaru; Choji vs. Kimimaro + Jirobo etc.) .


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 18, 2008)

Wrong section for this type of discussion.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 18, 2008)

The game shits on The Broken Bond.


----------



## kevkashi (Dec 18, 2008)

Cyber Nin said:


> So ... by the looks of it ... the game is better than the new 360 game?



by far. i got both the 360 and the ps3. and i got both games. this one trumps the 360. the one thing i will say about the 360's own is that i like the fact that you have to make him do the handseals to use a jutsu.



also i was told this is the wrong section. my bad. where should it be?


----------



## Khazzar (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess moderators will move the thread if they think it should be moved.. It should be at "Gaming Department",but since it's a Naruto game..,well,can't say.. 
Anyhow,i played the game,its awesome graphics but in gameplay,i prefer Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3.
Cheerz


----------



## Diamond Dust (Dec 18, 2008)

Its is cool, yes but Narutomate hero 3 rules.


----------



## kakashi-wont die (Dec 18, 2008)

Cyber Nin said:


> So ... by the looks of it ... the game is better than the new 360 game?


lol no since you cant play online on the ps3 one.Which in my opinion is pretty stupid since all fighting game should have online on all of 'em


----------



## Munsu's Light (Dec 18, 2008)

I have played to Both Broken Bonds and NNS and each one had his avantage.. Broken bonds story mode is>>>>>>better than the one in UNS... No need to explain if you got both.... UNS battle mode is better for me...

I don't want to go in details because I'm a little bit occupied now... Exams tomorrow 

My fav characters are Hinata Kabuto Jiraiya and Naruto in UNS... But I can play all characters except Kankuro...


----------



## kevkashi (Dec 18, 2008)

Khazzar said:


> I guess moderators will move the thread if they think it should be moved.. It should be at "Gaming Department",but since it's a Naruto game..,well,can't say..
> Anyhow,i played the game,its awesome graphics but in gameplay,i prefer Naruto Ultimate Ninja 3.
> Cheerz


I prefer ultimate ninja 3's game play as well. and u can use yondaime.


kakashi-wont die said:


> lol no since you cant play online on the ps3 one.Which in my opinion is pretty stupid since all fighting game should have online on all of 'em


I would say that that is the down side to me too. I want to be  able to go online and test my skill against others. I'm tired of beating up the computer and not much people around me like Naruto that much. The ones that play have no idea who is who and gets owned faster than Itachi owns Oro


manu_fhd said:


> I have played to Both Broken Bonds and NNS and each one had his avantage.. Broken bonds story mode is>>>>>>better than the one in UNS... No need to explain if you got both.... UNS battle mode is better for me...
> 
> I don't want to go in details because I'm a little bit occupied now... Exams tomorrow
> 
> My fav characters are Hinata Kabuto Jiraiya and Naruto in UNS... But I can play all characters except Kankuro...



Kankuro is hard to use. But I find him to be an effective support character


----------



## kevkashi (Dec 18, 2008)

Cyber Nin said:


> Good luck with your exams ! ...



word up. i hope u kill it


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 18, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The game shits on The Broken Bond.



Well, it's made by Bubie Soft, so yeah I bet it would look like shit compared to Namco and CyberConnect's superior development.


----------



## -Maya- (Dec 18, 2008)

SO what exactly is it like  is it a Fighting game or a roleplay game?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Dec 18, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> SO what exactly is it like  is it a Fighting game or a roleplay game?



It's primarily fighting game, but there's platformer elements too.  I figure that's how most of the Naruto fighting games are anyway, but this one looks like the best Naruto game utilizing this formula so far.


----------



## kevkashi (Dec 18, 2008)

-Maya- said:


> SO what exactly is it like  is it a Fighting game or a roleplay game?



both. u can fight. but to get more players you have to roleplay as naruto for the most part. it only starts u out with the genin of konoha. afterwards u get gaara, temari, kankuro, the sannins, kakashi, guy kimmimaro, kabuto, the 3rd, itachi, kisame. once u fully beat it u can unlock gates guy and lee (for the whole fight) and 1 tail naruto. i may be missing some people tho.


that and its really easy to get into it because it looks like the anime. sasuke jumps and dodges like he does in the anime. all players do.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 18, 2008)

Wrong section.

Also, all Naruto games suck.


----------



## kevkashi (Dec 18, 2008)

Naruto said:


> Wrong section.
> 
> Also, all Naruto games suck.



i understand its the wrong section. found out late. and have you played it to say that it sucks?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 19, 2008)

yo does anyone of you guys have the 1st and 2nd Hokage helpers?


----------



## Naruto (Dec 19, 2008)

kevkashi said:


> i understand its the wrong section. found out late. and have you played it to say that it sucks?



I have played every Naruto game I could find thus far. They all suck. My favorite thus far is Narutimate Accel 2, but even that one is overly simple, horribly unbalanced, and just generally not an outstanding game.

Point is, the few Naruto games that haven't been released yet will probably suck as well.


----------



## nick65 (Dec 20, 2008)

simple, unbalanced.. dude you got your head on your back when you play the game.


----------



## Fig Tree (Dec 20, 2008)

Nartuimatte Hero games were my favorite on the PS2. I had high hops for a high def version on PS3. I was shocked by the move to 3D. But I got over it when I saw and played the demo. However, this game is shot for me due to a few points. 

apparently only one combo rather than one for each direction and the neutral one. 
Half the cast of the latest games. No sign of character DLC. 
No air grabs. Items seems too easy to doge in 3D. 
Near no choice in ougi special. 

I'm hoping Accel 1 and 2 come out in the US. I am also hoping some of these factors can be fixed on the PS3. I'd be thrilled for a return to 2D 2 stage, with these animations and a few of the new tricks.


----------



## destinator (Dec 20, 2008)

Fig Tree said:


> Half the cast of the latest games. No sign of character DLC.



Comparing it to any naruto that has been produced for consoles yet, NUNS had the biggest starting roster or added the most characters at the same time! Most games add 5-15 at most to a new sequel, heck look at Broken Bonds or GNT EX.

How many chars were available in Rev1? Well most were copy and paste anyway ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 22, 2008)

any one know were i can wach the characters ultimate whit the english voices?

all i find in YouTube is Des ultimate videos.


----------



## Kagawa (Dec 24, 2008)

Best naruto game so far, i was hoping the makers of dbz games would make a naruto game.


----------



## Shanoa (inactive) (Dec 24, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> any one know were i can wach the characters ultimate whit the english voices?
> 
> all i find in YouTube is Des ultimate videos.



Only one I could find

Hinata dressed up as Jem


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this game actually good?
It's more expensive that LBP and MGS4....


----------



## the box (Dec 25, 2008)

neji >itachi this is the only game where this is true i invited every one i know over and stomped them all because beating the coms on insane mode is to easy


----------



## KageBushinCCL (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey does anyone else think that CC2 should add the Dissidia wall running system? Which is just pushing triangle on a wall. It works great in Dissidia, at least for me and I would really prefer to be able to wall run at any time. And it still goes with the triangle button being the chakra use related button.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 28, 2008)

Was anyone else dissappointed that Shizune, Asuma, and Kurenai can only be support characters?


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 29, 2008)

KageBushinCCL said:


> Hey does anyone else think that CC2 should add the Dissidia wall running system? Which is just pushing triangle on a wall. It works great in Dissidia, at least for me and I would really prefer to be able to wall run at any time. And it still goes with the triangle button being the chakra use related button.


That would actually be really awesome.


----------



## Creator (Dec 29, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Was anyone else dissappointed that Shizune, Asuma, and Kurenai can only be support characters?



I agree. I wanted to play with them. Anko aswell.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 29, 2008)

I main Neji in this game, too bad there was no online. Competition around here is too easy.


----------



## ctizz36 (Dec 30, 2008)

I played this game at my cousin's house and it was awesome... in fact, I got this gamea few days later


----------



## Danz (Dec 30, 2008)

*Naruto ultimate ninja storm*

I might get the game tommorow, hoping that its good since even in the sale that been going on these days it still costs alot. Is it true that there is no online? That might get me to not buy it, it still might be good even without online. Most people are telling me it is crap and to get another good game like prince of persia or fallout 3 , and since i wanna get it, i dunno what to do.

 ANY SUGGESTIONS GUYS. 

Can I believe that it is *good*, or is it *bad*


----------



## ~Abelish (Dec 30, 2008)

Danz hyuchiha said:


> I am gonna get the game tommorow, hoping that its good since even in the sale that been going on these days it still costs alot. Most people are telling me it is crap and to get another good game like prince of persia or fallout 3 , and since i wanna get it, i dunno what to do.
> 
> ANY SUGGESTIONS GUYS.



Ultimate Storm is awesome, but doesn't really provide you with adventure. The battling is awesome, and graphics and such, but the storyline to me, in the mission mode, is boring. It's fun for just fighting really. It depends on if you want a fighting game, or a rpg game. Try renting ultimate storm first or something and see where it takes you.


----------



## Nakiro (Dec 30, 2008)

Fighting is great in the game, definitely worth the purchase on it's own.


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 31, 2008)

Ultimate mission mode is tedious...but needed to get all the characters for the fighting mode.

Collecting the secret scrolls after each mission was stupid.  I have all this money that I don't even use...so you should just be able to buy support jutsus with it..not the stupid secret scrolls.  Always in the same places and some of them are annoying as hell to get to.


----------



## Captain Snow (Dec 31, 2008)

Man this game looks really good, from what I've seen in videos and such the combat looks nice and smooth. Plus, I've tried a demo at my friend's house. Sadly though, I don't own a PS3.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Jan 1, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Ultimate mission mode is tedious...but needed to get all the characters for the fighting mode.
> 
> Collecting the secret scrolls after each mission was stupid.  I have all this money that I don't even use...so you should just be able to buy support jutsus with it..not the stupid secret scrolls.  Always in the same places and some of them are annoying as hell to get to.



The money is pretty useless unless you want to buy those diorama things or whatever it is but it's basically a puppet performance in the game with the dub voices and a music.......Not really worth the effort of getting money for since you get tiny amounts of money while there are three different things you need to buy atleast for every Dioroma and each one is ridiculously expensive compared to the amounts you earn.

The thing is that they probably tried to think of a way to make you keep playing this game but instead of making an interesting story mode they make you perform boring tasks like running around town and grabbing those annoying secret scrolls for example.

I hope they'll make at least a few changes with the story mode and such while they're making part 2.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 1, 2009)

_@MechaTC and Shin Yagami_

I'm playing the Mission Mode right now but All I've been doing is running around collectiong ryo and I can't do any story mission unless I have Xp points i other missions, but I can find any other missions... ARGHHH!!! so annoying


----------



## MechaTC (Jan 1, 2009)

to get other missions, you have to talk to the people with the blue scroll icons over their heads.

Then you just go into the mission menu and select the missions you want to do from the various difficulty ranks.  more missions will pop up as you complete the main story missions.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jan 3, 2009)

^ Alright... thanks Chris


----------



## Deva Path (Jan 4, 2009)

I got Storm Packs 3-5 on the PlayStation Store, but I can't find Storm Packs 1 and 2. Are they not out yet? (never mind, apparently they come out for the public in April)

And to whoever said the First and Second Hokage will become support, it's very possible. Orochimaru uses them in the Leaf Destruction Arc.


----------



## destinator (Jan 4, 2009)

Hokages = Storm Pack 1 & 2


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2009)

destinator said:


> Hokages = Storm Pack 1 & 2



how can I find them? my buddy and I were looking for pack 1&2.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 4, 2009)

They are pre-orders.. so unless you have code, they aren't available. 

They might be available for DLC later on.. either free or for a small fee. Though for now they are just pre-order gifts.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah and it sucks. If you pre-ordered UNS in the UK you get.......
Thats right nothing. -_- 
Storm pack 1 is the pack with Shizune on the European PSS...
I mean <_< shesh
CC2 messed up a little by not giving people equal chances O_0


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 13, 2009)

SCHY said:


> Yeah and it sucks. If you pre-ordered UNS in the UK you get.......
> Thats right nothing. -_-
> Storm pack 1 is the pack with Shizune on the European PSS...
> I mean <_< shesh
> CC2 messed up a little by not giving people equal chances O_0



That's why I think they might come out as DLC down the line.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 13, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> That's why I think they might come out as DLC down the line.



I really hope so


----------



## Vyse (Jan 17, 2009)

So what´s the new game CC2 wanted to announce yesterday? Is it Storm 2?


----------



## SCHY (Jan 17, 2009)

They were announcing a new game? 

Does that have something to do with that countdown i heard about on CC2's website?...
...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a .Hack//Live for PSP, not a Naruto game.. they wouldn't announce that so soon, specially since the game just got out in Japan a couple of days ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2009)

.hack//live sounds like it will have online multiplayer.


----------



## Deva Path (Jan 23, 2009)

Damn, I'm really hoping for a Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, with ONLINE GAMEPLAY.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2009)

.hack//Link is the name.


----------



## Agitation (Jan 24, 2009)

Eternal Flame said:


> Damn, I'm really hoping for a Ultimate Ninja Storm 2, with ONLINE GAMEPLAY.


Some gameplay modes from Wii versions would be cool like 2vs2 Ladder Matches. That's what my friend and I played all the time on the Wii, but yeah some online play would be awesome too.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> Ultimate mission mode is tedious...but needed to get all the characters for the fighting mode.
> 
> Collecting the secret scrolls after each mission was stupid.  I have all this money that I don't even use...so you should just be able to buy support jutsus with it..not the stupid secret scrolls.  Always in the same places and some of them are annoying as hell to get to.


Try _The Broken Bond_. _Ultimate Ninja Storm 2_ should borrow a lot from it. I know they're different types of games almost entirely, but after playing TBB, I almost regret buying UNS. The cities in TBB are more detailed, larger, and there's more than _one_. The missions are more varied and, for the most part, more enjoyable.

...but UNS is so pretty T_T I love the camera style, which in itself makes the game unique and in a way _better_ than any anime fighters I've seen. Performing Ultimate Jutsus is far too easy, though, which means I have to see them too often, as gorgeous -- albeit overly exaggerated -- as they are.

As far as the fighting goes, it's a matter of taste I guess as to which of the two you'd prefer. Both have their pluses.


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 24, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Try _The Broken Bond_. _Ultimate Ninja Storm 2_ should borrow a lot from it. I know they're different types of games almost entirely, but after playing TBB, I almost regret buying UNS. The cities in TBB are more detailed, larger, and there's more than _one_. The missions are more varied and, for the most part, more enjoyable.
> 
> ...but UNS is so pretty T_T I love the camera style, which in itself makes the game unique and in a way _better_ than any anime fighters I've seen. Performing Ultimate Jutsus is far too easy, though, which means I have to see them too often, as gorgeous -- albeit overly exaggerated -- as they are.
> 
> As far as the fighting goes, it's a matter of taste I guess as to which of the two you'd prefer. Both have their pluses.


From what I hear the BB has bettery story/adventure mode while UNS has better fighting mode.


----------



## Uzumaki Kushina (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont have The broken bond on 360 but i have rise of a ninja and in the battle mode it sucks.Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm is much better in fighting.


----------



## Kri (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, ROTN only had a handful of characters. And yes, that did suck. But TBB improves _significantly_ on that front.

But, generalizing the strengths and weaknesses as story mode going to TBB and fighting mode to UNS is fair enough. The fighting in TBB is a little less fluid and not as natural as in UNS.


----------



## Danz (Jan 24, 2009)

this game is so good in fighting, it's really fun, and the graphics are really good, it makes u think that ur watching the real thing, but u can only go in the village, and there is nothing to do there, very boring, u find that the only thing u can do is build up ur experience xp then go on the story missions, and the cut scenes are very rare. Overall, good fighting, bad free roam, i would rate it 6/10


----------



## Fireball (Jan 24, 2009)

man, this game is so fun. just ended a 3 h session with my friends. i can not believe how addictive it is. 

we talked a bit how they should bring shippuuden in the next game. that would rock so hard. wonder how they would integrate the 6 pain bodies with the current gameplay...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 24, 2009)

N??h?ggr said:


> Well, ROTN only had a handful of characters. And yes, that did suck. But TBB improves _significantly_ on that front.
> 
> But, generalizing the strengths and weaknesses as story mode going to TBB and fighting mode to UNS is fair enough. The fighting in TBB is a little less fluid and not as natural as in UNS.



Personally I don't think BB has much on UNS just because fighting is so bland. 

Yes, there is adventure mode but it looks awkward. I mean the animation is horrible, the backgrounds stand out from the characters. It's a mess as far as the visuals go. 

UNS brings a whole new level of a next gen anime game. The fighting is the meat of the game, and that's where the criticism should be pointed towards.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 25, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> man, this game is so fun. just ended a 3 h session with my friends. i can not believe how addictive it is.
> 
> we talked a bit how they should bring shippuuden in the next game. that would rock so hard. wonder how they would integrate the 6 pain bodies with the current gameplay...


It would be at nearly 2 years before Pain could be in the US naruto anime. So I really doubt that they would bring him into a sequel.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah i know, i was justing thinking ahead. how far is america with shippuuden?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 25, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> yeah i know, i was justing thinking ahead. how far is america with shippuuden?



Depends.  We are technically only a week behind the Japanese with subs.  Yet we are still yet to get a dub version


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 25, 2009)

I would imagine next game to cover up to Hidan and Kakuzu arc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 25, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> I would imagine next game to cover up to Hidan and Kakuzu arc.


nah i think it would cover up till the Sasuke reunion.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 25, 2009)

^That and Deidara / Gaara arc.


----------



## Fireball (Jan 25, 2009)

that would be a little short though.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 26, 2009)

Hasn't Narutultimate Accel 2 already covered the Sasuke arc?


----------



## Hellion (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah but Ninja Storm is more of an American based Naruto game, and we have yet to get a dubbed shippuden episode


----------



## SCHY (Jan 26, 2009)

True...
I want dubbed shippuden 

BTW isn't Naruto the broken bonds/ROAN more of an American Naruto game? (Just what i heard)...


----------



## Promoguz (Jan 27, 2009)

Can anyone help me in getting storm pack 1 and 2 for my ps3. I didn't preorder.. but I keep hearing there's a way of getting it.. off someone else who has it?  any advice is very much welcomed...


----------



## SCHY (Jan 28, 2009)

Apparently that doesn't work. 
The codes only work with 1 PS3 
...apparently
I want those packs to...


----------



## Nakiro (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, who doesn't want them. EU didn't even get the chance to have them so, you can consider yourself lucky.


----------



## SCHY (Jan 28, 2009)

Any idea who might have the Storm packs? 

A friend of mine on PSN has them but apparently it doesn't work...
But no matter i dont want to believe that    
It sucks that EU couldn't get it. >__<


----------



## DHammer (Feb 1, 2009)

first off to the guy who said something about
*Spoiler*: __ 



PEIN and his 6 bodies or whatever


 . i  hate you. Cant you fucking put a spoiler tag around it ? and to the rest of the people who have spoilers in their avatars. god what is wrong with you ? i have to browse this forum with images removed scared ill see a spoiler

anyways now to storm, you can get the 1st and 2nd hokage on ebay man really easy really fast but i dont see why you'd want to do that since assist chars are boring and kinda annoying, i dont even use them when i play with my bro.

about storm 2 , how many eps do you guys think it will cover ? up to 40 ? or including the hidan kakuzu arc ? man i cant wait for storm 2 to come out im excited like a little kid


----------



## SCHY (Feb 1, 2009)

Well Storm covered all of Naruto (*cough* exept for wave arc *cough*). 
So i dont see any reason why Storm 2 wouldn't cover lots of Shippuden. 
And Storm 2 wouldnt be released for some time so the manga will get far. 
However like UN1-5 The story starts at the begin of Naruto, so maybe Storm 2 will do that to and start from the genin training arc and end at the arc that doesn't exist yet. 
Dragonball Z budokai games do that to...Budokai 2 and 3 included the saga's from the last games at the start. 
It seems like CC2 doesn't really do what the UBI Naruto games do. Because TBB doesn't start at the beginning like CC2's next instalments usually do.

Accel 2/UN5 was good though...it was released in 07 and went to the end of the Sasuke arc. And the LAST episode of 07 was when Naruto went 4TK. So although accel 2 was released before the Sasuke arc was even shown. It went all the way through a arc that hadn't been aired on TV yet. And while the game was in development the manga must have just STARTED the Hiden/Kazuku arc. 
So what this suggests is CC2 can make a game go up to the furthest part of the Manga (of arcs finished) at the time of game development, as well as include the previous arcs. A Storm 2 may do the same thing. Lets try to be optimistic ^_^


----------



## DHammer (Feb 1, 2009)

the sasuke arc was different, cause we saw ep 40 when shippuden started remember ? 

those 10 mins were such a dumb idea , they spoiled a lot of things (im sure it was a marketing scheme of some sort though)

 i think thats why CC2 decided to go all the way with the game, because the ending of the arc was already exposed.

im pretty sure we wont get to see zabuza and the 4 sounds in storm 2 , maybe just as a bonus but definitely not in the story mode. 

they kinda played their role in storm 2 , the story showed them, even though you never actually fought then directly , you still kinda went trough that.

storm 2 will be up to ep 40, and you know why ? they have a LOT to work with, almost all the characters need to have new clothes , new attacks and movements set , (im talking about the 4 teams) + the enemies, the sound, and sand ! 

you can easily see this with narutimate 3 and accel 1

its a lot to work with and i just dont see them going all the way trough kakuzu and hidan arc. thats for storm 3 im sure


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

DHammer said:


> first off to the guy who said something about
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Suck it up.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 1, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Suck it up.



last time i checked spoilers were illegal so to speak on this forum, so dont tell me to suck what you already have in your mouth.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually spoilers in sigs, are only illegal in Konoha TV, and the Dub Section. anywhere else it is fair game


----------



## SCHY (Feb 1, 2009)

Could be


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

If you even care about Naruto, you shouldn't waste your time watching fillers, the manga is a lot further ahead and much better. I don't even like Naruto that much anymore, but the manga is worth reading each week.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 1, 2009)

Depends how often they decide to make Storm games if it's going to be a yearly thing then they have lots of work cut out for themselves, if they go for a bit longer then that we might get more content on there.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 2, 2009)

I still think they should come out with an action adventure Naruto game for next gen, at least they could do that since the american audience finished the first half of the series. It could be a filler story or the real deal, just not a fighting game.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

Instead of a fighting game, a Naruto game would be good...it should be ninja like...because Ninja dont fight.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2009)

No one ever fights in Naruto!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 2, 2009)

I want a world like in Accel 2. I liked the whole running around thing


----------



## SCHY (Feb 2, 2009)

I want Accel 2 >_<


----------



## Masashi Kishimoto (Feb 2, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No one ever fights in Naruto!



exactly...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 3, 2009)

SCHY said:


> True...
> I want dubbed shippuden
> 
> BTW isn't Naruto the broken bonds/ROAN more of an American Naruto game? (Just what i heard)...



Naruto the broken bonds/ROAN are Made in France


----------



## slickcat (Feb 3, 2009)

yup I love how the accel 2, story mode is, If theres a game it should have such a setting with the greenery and landscapes.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 3, 2009)

i dont see how else you could make a naruto game besides the fighting sistem. go around beating noname ninjas to get the best armor and sword like in diablo ?

you would always look exactly the same cause naruto never changes his clothes .  a fps ? turn based ? or maybe racing


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 3, 2009)

DHammer said:


> i dont see how else you could make a naruto game besides the fighting sistem. go around beating noname ninjas to get the best armor and sword like in diablo ?
> 
> you would always look exactly the same cause naruto never changes his clothes .  a fps ? turn based ? or maybe racing




See.. the fighting system right now could easily be implemented to work similar to the Uzumaki Chronicles.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 4, 2009)

I say emphasise on the ninja element. 
Remember the art of a ninja isnt to go charging straight up to the enemy and fight like wrestlers do. 
The art of a ninja is stealth, ninjutsu, catching the foe off gard.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 5, 2009)

i just want storm 2 plz k thnx


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 5, 2009)

SCHY said:


> I say emphasise on the ninja element.
> Remember the art of a ninja isnt to go charging straight up to the enemy and fight like wrestlers do.
> The art of a ninja is stealth, ninjutsu, catching the foe off gard.



Of course.

And shouting the names of attacks, using big flashy attacks that take eons to charge and wearing brightly coloured outfits are all the tell-tale signs of a ninja!


----------



## SCHY (Feb 5, 2009)

^ And that is why it fails 
So much for the fundamentals. >_>
 Anyways more importantly the new Storm pack is out.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh nice, time to pop in the Storm again later on today. 
I've been playing Rogue Galaxy... taking me a while to finish it, around 110 hours so far.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i'd prefer lame DLC thats free.
Above better DLC that i'd never pay for. 
Every PS3 owner knows the benefits of free, you cant complain/cry about that surely ^_^ 
The DLC was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



A S~rank this time and it was unexpectedly easier. 
1 Battle VS Garra. Reward = 6 *shadow tags* + 2*3000* Money 
("*...*" = I think) 
Garra has high defence 
Win with 50% + chakra
Kiddomaru
Kiddomaru figure 




The battle was more interesting with the conditions.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 6, 2009)

there is no such thing as DLC In naruto storm, that content was ALREADY in the game. thats not ADDED content. thats just unlocked content for suckers


----------



## MS81 (Feb 7, 2009)

is the Hokage pack still in DLC?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 7, 2009)

MS81 said:


> is the Hokage pack still in DLC?


As long as you have the code for it.


----------



## Deva Path (Feb 7, 2009)

Storm Pack 8 is cool. I'm expecting 2 more and then the 2 originals in April?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 7, 2009)

Yeah, what's happening. Apparently there's a scan in WSJ that says 1st and 2nd Hokage will be available after all the regular DLC.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Yeah, what's happening. Apparently there's a scan in WSJ that says 1st and 2nd Hokage will be available after all the regular DLC.



dont you guys wish there was the yellow flash (4th hokage) in the game with full moveset instead of all those assist chars combined ? hell i would even pay for the 4-th hokage


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

The thing they do with releasing the DLC like they are doing so is basically extending the life of the game. If they included everyone from the beginning, everyone would play it for a week or two and that would be it. By releasing a character a week for *FREE*, they get you to come back to the game each week even for an hour or two.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The thing they do with releasing the DLC like they are doing so is basically extending the life of the game. If they included everyone from the beginning, everyone would play it for a week or two and that would be it. By releasing a character a week for *FREE*, they get you to come back to the game each week even for an hour or two.


Pretty much.. and by the time all the DLC is out, they could potentially announce their next project in the series.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 8, 2009)

But why support characters, Why not full blown characters, I find it lame. But oh well my copy has been lying down eating dust after i beat it in 2 days.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 8, 2009)

@ DHammer~Dont.
@ all~Its not a rip off, the games life is extended rather than just throwing it all in the game, microtransactions are a rip off. :/ They encourage more developers to put content in DLC rather than in the game. So that the company can just gain a bit of money. (money hungry c#ñts) UNS sort of does that, but the difference is CC2 dont demand money and thats why its never and not a rip off when free.
BTW @ Nakiro~i dont suppose you could show a link to that WSJ scan?


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 8, 2009)

SCHY said:


> @ DHammer~Dont.
> @ all~Its not a rip off, the games life is extended rather than just throwing it all in the game, microtransactions are a rip off. :/ They encourage more developers to put content in DLC rather than in the game. So that the company can just gain a bit of money. (money hungry c#?ts) UNS sort of does that, but the difference is CC2 dont demand money and thats why its never and not a rip off when free.
> BTW @ Nakiro~i dont suppose you could show a link to that WSJ scan?


I don't have it, I wanted it as well, but I can't find it either. 

Asking why only support and not full blown characters is pretty obvious though. Full characters need so much more work as far as everything goes.


----------



## Memos (Feb 8, 2009)

slickcat said:


> But why support characters, Why not full blown characters, I find it lame. But oh well my copy has been lying down eating dust after i beat it in 2 days.



They probably want to save the best and strongest till last.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 8, 2009)

UPDATE 4:
According to Shonen Jump, Storm Pack 1 and Storm Pack 2 will be available to the public March/April 2009 on the PSN without the need for a pre-order code.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 9, 2009)

^Cool ^_^ 
Any links...


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 9, 2009)

SCHY said:


> ^Cool ^_^
> Any links...


Nope sorry, you're just going to have to trust me on this one.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 9, 2009)

I trust ya 
Theirs no reason not to.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, it's free.

I don't mind if it's on the disc or not as long as I don't have to pay for something I already paid for in the first place.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 9, 2009)

they dont give you anything for free, they TAKE AWAY (lock) something and give it back to you (something you payed for from the start) in 1-2 or 3 months. 



> If they included everyone from the beginning, everyone would play it for a week or two and that would be it.



i dont understand your logic, how is giving everything for free from the beginning bad ? that is how almost all the games are.

the DLC would be justified if they actually worked on new chars, but these were already created and locked.


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

You both need to calm down.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 9, 2009)

anyone here who understands that the characters  you payed for are locked and DLC unlocks them ? 

i know its no big deal but im surprised im the only one who gets this


----------



## DHammer (Feb 10, 2009)

zetta this being my favorite game i like to talk about useless and trivial things storm-related, cause theyre interesting to me.

DLC is a ripoff, whos complaining ? im not , im just pointing out a marketing scam which , obviously from what you people are posting, works.



> In the end you're still getting the content, and you're not paying for it.


in the end youre getting the content for which you already payed1-2-3 months later. do you get my point ?


----------



## DHammer (Feb 10, 2009)

next thing theyll take out playable characters and charge you money for them


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

DHammer said:


> next thing theyll take out playable characters and charge you money for them



I wouldn't bet against it, in fact, i'm sure it has happened in some game somewhere. But, this game doesn't do that so there is no point complaining about that in regards to this game.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 10, 2009)

Cant you bash some other game? 
I mean really...you reach a dead end and you type something else to bash UNS. If you dont like the game just simply dont comment about it.
I mean why would CC2 take ot characters and charge for it? really? 
Why would you suggest it? Bashing? I mean theirs no evidence to suggest UNS will do summut like that.
All UNS content has been free. So it would suggest all other future content would be free.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 10, 2009)

DHammer said:


> next thing theyll take out playable characters and charge you money for them



Soul Caliber 4 and SmackdownVsRaw already did it  

Anyway complaining won't do anything but annoy others. DH it seems that you are trying to get others to see your point that it is wrong but refuse to see that we don't care. 

The way that I look at it is that DLC goes into 3 categories Make money, extend game play, make money and extend the game.

As far as NUNS go with DLC, they did it to extend the game play.  I personally forget I have the game until there is an update so the DLC is serving it's purpose.


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm gonna get the game for cheap pretty soon and will have nearly all the characters


----------



## DHammer (Feb 10, 2009)

Kaze said:


> DH it seems that you are trying to get others to see your point that it is wrong but refuse to see that we don't care.



the one who doesnt care is me, so dont bother posting DLC-related, i rest my case.

compared to accel storm is a little boring cause almost all the characters work the same way when it comes to combos (the O button), the only difference between them is how they END. 

i think they should start with the ending and end with the beginning cause i never get to see those cool animations like orochimaru putting his sword back in his mouth at the end of the combo cause only a noob would not use replacement in such a long stream of hits.

also some jutsu-like combos, like the wii-version if anybody knows.

and more jutsus, seriosuly whos idea was to choose just one ? like itachi has to choose between fireball and exploding clone, thats just dumb man put 2-3 for each char, thats what i wanna see, that would be the best. balance the jutsus out and its gonna be awesome

and im not complaining cause im not disatisfied with this game but i like to dream man to see what storm 2 could be like.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, I don't play on hardest difficulty just because of that, I like to see the full combos, so just tweak the difficulty to your liking and change the handicap, that was it's still interesting. 

It's pretty much the same as Accel as far as combos go.. There's a nice variety. Itachi is the only character that's overpowered.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 10, 2009)

yeah, i just hope theyll add even MORE in storm 2 , which HAS to come out cause storm 1 sold 600k copies, im guessing thats a lot compared to the budget they had.

accel 2 sold 170.000 so im expecting a times 4 better game when storm 2 comes out cause the money are 4 times ''bigger'' xD


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2009)

They were working on Storm for over 2 years though. 
Storm 2 is definitely expected though.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 10, 2009)

yes , im guessing they took about 1 year just for the graphic engine, cause they said its built by them, so that means 1 more year to actually make the game, im hoping we`ll see storm by the end of this year, with the hidan kakuzu arc, one can only hope


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 10, 2009)

DHammer said:


> yes , im guessing they took about 1 year just for the graphic engine, cause they said its built by them, so that means 1 more year to actually make the game, im hoping we`ll see storm by the end of this year, with the hidan kakuzu arc, one can only hope



I was impressed with the game... 
One thing that I'm not too fond of though would still have to be the fact that the assists are forced. 

I was impressed with the costume addition. 
Animations are absolutely great... 
I'm liking the 3D fighting engine.
When your ougi fails there's an actual animation now. 

What they could do to improve on the next game is... 
1. More characters...
2. Make interactive stages, not just flat parts... I like the trees in the Chuunin Exam map. 
3. Story mode needs improvement.. lots of it. Lose the switches where you have to put something on them.. it's really lame.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree Nariko, Storm 2 will be good, I hope they add more combos this time, I dont play the insane difficulty because its hard to Knj and I like to see the full combos, I use itachis OOO>OOOOOO move alot, at the last animation,  I stop before he delivers a kick and start another sequence of hits, hes really fast at linking his moves. The graphics are amazing, but the stages are too plain, the chuunin exam stage is my fav, you could run on the walls around the stadium plus there are some trees. The game is alright, I hope the next storm has a pseudo adventure mode like accel, that you can own some bandits and fodder nins, plus with the graphics engine the fighting system will be good.

 I m starting to wonder if storm 2 will be a remake of storm 1 or shippuuden.


----------



## Kyou (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol why would it be a remake of a game recently released?

Wonder if it'd include the fillers, that'd be pretty pointless, so most likely skip to Shippuden.
No idea where it'll stretch to though,

I think they'll probably follow the same story style, like missions and stuff. Probably just more characters, and tweak battle settings some how, like interactive stages (Like Nakiro mentioned) probably be included next time


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Fillers didn't happen. Episode 136 is where Part 1 ended and I'll choke anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 11, 2009)

I want them to go all the way to H&K, Since technically Naruto part 2 is in America.  Keeps fingers crossed


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Fillers didn't happen. Episode 136 is where Part 1 ended and I'll choke anyone who says otherwise.



What about the last 5 minutes of episode 220? and there where also a canon moment in a episode after the first filler arc(the one where Kabuto takes off is own heart), a conversation between Shikamaru and Tsunade!


----------



## DHammer (Feb 11, 2009)

cyberconnect knows well how unpopular fillers are, the only filler character they ever added i think was in their games was the boss in the 1-st movie, thats it ( or maybe this was in the USA version of ultimate ninja 3 which further proves my point).

 and they covered from ep 1 to the ep 40 shippuden and never even mentioned that fillers existed.

on ps3 games they have so much to work on they can barely keep up with it , let alone add fillers ( zabuza and the 4 sound ninjas werent even added as playable chars probably cause of money and time)


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

DHammer said:


> cyberconnect knows well how unpopular fillers are, the only filler character they ever added i think was in their games was the boss in the 1-st movie, thats it ( or maybe this was in the USA version of ultimate ninja 3 which further proves my point).
> 
> and they covered from ep 1 to the ep 40 shippuden and never even mentioned that fillers existed.
> 
> on ps3 games they have so much to work on they can barely keep up with it , let alone add fillers ( zabuza and the 4 sound ninjas werent even added as playable chars probably cause of money and time)



4 Sound ninja's are being added through DLC.

I wonder just how many characters they will add through DLC.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> What about the last 5 minutes of episode 220? and there where also a canon moment in a episode after the first filler arc(the one where Kabuto takes off is own heart), a conversation between Shikamaru and Tsunade!




What did I just say? 


Yeah, I know, but the sooner I forget them, the better. In the Ino pissing episode or the laughing Shino one... not to mention the Curry of Life.

Actually, yeah, Zabuza DLC would be tits.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> What did I just say?
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know, but the sooner I forget them, the better. In the *Ino pissing episode* or the laughing Shino one... not to mention the Curry of Life.
> ...



What the fuck?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv7pTXTBCaQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I survived the fillers.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv7pTXTBCaQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I survived the fillers.



There is so much right with that i can't even start.

That could be in the game, you have to basically run away from that fat girl chasing you while peeing and you have to spray certain parts of the village in a time limit.

Awesome


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

How about the epsiode where Shino starts laughing or where Curry knocks out Neji in the middle of battle... thrice.


----------



## Memos (Feb 11, 2009)

Zetta said:


> How about the epsiode where Shino starts laughing


The laughing slowly drains his life so basically you have to finish the level in a time limit


> or where Curry knocks out Neji in the middle of battle... thrice.


The curry slowly drains his life so basically you have to finish the level in a time limit.....3 times


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 11, 2009)

They have more then enough content to work with as it is.
There's still tons of characters they could add without going into the fillers. 
Kurenai, Asuma, Sound 4, Zabuza, Haku, 1st and 2nd Hokage, Anko... Fourth... 
That alone is.. 16 characters right there that they could work on. 

How far it's going to go though is unknown to everyone at the moment.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 11, 2009)

Chances are, complete new characters might cost cash.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 11, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> 4 Sound ninja's are being added through DLC.



theyre not playable , theyre just lame assist and thats prolly cause they didnt had time and money to do it they wanted to release this game when broken bond came out

im pretty sure this is the only DLC we will have since they told us day one what its gonna be straight up till the month of march


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 16, 2009)

What are the ultimate missions that come with the DLC?  

What do I do once I finish the game? Go though the whole thing twice more so everything has 3 stars?


----------



## QBnoYouko (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


> What are the ultimate missions that come with the DLC?
> 
> What do I do once I finish the game? Go though the whole thing twice more so everything has 3 stars?


The missions you get from the DLC are mostly crap like more hide and seek, or tree climbing, or leaping through the forest.... 

Once you finish the arc, if you want the "true" ending, then you'll have to complete all missions plus the bonus conditions as well, which, IMO, is really not worth it. 


*Spoiler*: _true ending_ 



It's basically just a movie of Naruto heading off with Jiraiya to train.


----------



## Hi Im God (Feb 16, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> The missions you get from the DLC are mostly crap like more hide and seek, or tree climbing, or leaping through the forest....
> 
> Once you finish the arc, if you want the "true" ending, then you'll have to complete all missions plus the bonus conditions as well, which, IMO, is really not worth it.
> 
> ...



Awesome thanks.  Just saved me some $$.

Fun game but just as it was getting good... no part 2


----------



## SCHY (Feb 16, 2009)

DHammer said:


> im pretty sure this is the only DLC we will have since they told us day one what its gonna be straight up till the month of march



Actually you could be wrong. Because Hiroshi Matsuyama told people that since the Hokage are exclusive to N-America, the team would work on getting the Hokage to other regions. (Such as the EU) He also mentioned that the team will look into whats do able with later DLC when a person asked about trophies. So i wouldn't rule anything out.

And actually with enough thought you can see why UNS was argueably released prematurely...
 Like Hiroshi Matsuyama told us, the core of the game was made before trophies existed back when only 10 people worked on the game. he confirmed that CC2 could have given UNS trophy support. However it _could_ have caused some "problems" since the core was already made. And if those "problems" occurred it would have set the game back more than how long it would have took to add trophies smoothly. Hiroshi believed it was best to get the game to the fans sooner. Its the same wth other features, back when the core was made, the PS3 technology was highly untapped, therefore adding additional features may have caused additional "bugs" which could have set the game back even longer than adding the features would have took-its just not worth the gamble. 
CC2 released UNS early and without a few features because it was risky to add them.
 However this means UNS2 will be all the more better now that the PS3's technology easier to handle and trophies exist e.t.c (The core will be up to new standards) And speaking of UNS2 that could be another reason why UNS was argueably released prematurely. UNS was in development for a long time...so maybe CC2 wants to be able to fit in a UNS trilogy  into the PS3's lifespan? Meaning dwelling on 1 game would only lead to the destruction of that plan. Look what happened with the Accel series-no 3rd instalment because the PS2 was "reborn" as a PS3. Trilogies are often common with these games.

Anyways if i had to make a prediction i'd say the last UNS DLC would be the Hokage. Looking into the pro's and con's of continuing wih UNS....
I'd make a bet to suggest CC2 would rather move on to a new project.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 17, 2009)

trophies.. i dont see what the deal is, most of them are about completing tedious tasks. if i wanted this i could have made them up myself. i never understood why people like trophies/achievements.

instead of the assist chars ,trophies or gay missions for storm 2 add orochimaru in akatsuki robe, now thats what im talking about, and im sure its not that hard to do.

 or deidara without his arms as playable or simply more combos or jutsus as DLC

by the way you think accel 3 wont come out ? is that what youre saying ? and why in the world would they not make a storm 2 with the shippuden story ? it makes no sense, they sold 600k copies of storm 1 , cc2 never had such big sales


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 17, 2009)

DHammer said:


> trophies.. i dont see what the deal is, most of them are about completing tedious tasks. if i wanted this i could have made them up myself. i never understood why people like trophies/achievements.
> 
> instead of the assist chars ,trophies or gay missions for storm 2 add orochimaru in akatsuki robe, now thats what im talking about, and im sure its not that hard to do.
> 
> ...



They could do many things... I'm just patiently waiting to see where they will focus their resources for the next game.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 17, 2009)

right now they are working on a hack. game for psp but im guessing the naruto team is also working on either accel 3 or storm 2 already. i dont see why they would be slacking off


----------



## SCHY (Feb 17, 2009)

I never typed CC2 would not make a storm 2. 0_o And considering Accel and Accel 2 was released both in 2007 and now its 2009 i dont think Accel 3 will be coming (or at least on the PS2)

And I wasn't exactly suggesting i like trophies. In fact to me trophies/achievements are a waste of time. I was showing evidence for my point. The reasons why CC2 arguably released UNS early based on the evidence that Hiroshi M mentioned. I do hope you interpret my posts the way i intended ^.^ Quote~"is that what you are saying ?" It would be a shame if nobody understands. 

I also think Orochi in his Akatsuki outfit would be pretty cool...but its not particularly important. Hiroshi M confirmed that he'd listen carefully to what the fans want on a blog. And for the most part its actually been trophies that fans want. Surprisingly more than online play. Nobody has mentioned more alternate outfits. 

And BTW its time to get UNS out again soon. The next storm pack is out on the 18th i think.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 17, 2009)

> I'd make a bet to suggest CC2 would rather move on to a new project.



so you meant the DLC for storm, not the game .

cc2 will please the masses, i would do the same thing, and since most of them want trophies thats what is gonna happen. 

i just hope theres at least one guy at cc2 thinking like i do and actually putting some goodass aditional content in the game or trough DLC.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 18, 2009)

The new Storm pack isnt today (18th) 
But i was close, its tomorrow 19th.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 18, 2009)

The lovely Tayuya tomorrow. =)


----------



## SCHY (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep. 
Then March 5th is Sakon. 

In my opinion the Storm pack 3 has been the best so far, become with the usual content we obtain, we also gained a new Naruto outfit. With a new "sleepy clone" version of the U.jutsu. And a awakening "Sleepy mode". 
We just got a little extra. 
Oh and we got to view that figure and U.jutsu to.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 19, 2009)

i put my naruto soundtrack on my ps3 yesterday

i dont understand why they denied the option to listen to music during the game, it would have been the best thing ever to listen to it while playing pek

i know some games can play music during gameplay but not naruto, and not adding the original soundtrack in any game cc2 has is ... weird. its so much better than whatever they made for the game


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 19, 2009)

DHammer said:


> i put my naruto soundtrack on my ps3 yesterday
> 
> i dont understand why they denied the option to listen to music during the game, it would have been the best thing ever to listen to it while playing pek
> 
> i know some games can play music during gameplay but not naruto, and not adding the original soundtrack in any game cc2 has is ... weird. its so much better than whatever they made for the game



I like the soundtrack for their games better. There's only one or two good Naruto songs that would go well with the game.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 19, 2009)

i also listen to them on my ipod, thats the only way, but it loses the feeling, you dont hear the voices/ sfx sounds and stuff.

nakiro hearing the OST which goes back years and years brings back memories to me and makes me feel all happy pek

imagine playing sarutobi vs orochimaru and listening to this just like in the anime  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4v3xvUY4dM[/YOUTUBE] oh man now that i listened to it i want this even more


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2009)

Hmmm I prefer the accel soundtracks, some tracks in accel 2 can be used for this storm game, thing is I dont like to play in certain stages because of the music is too dull.

Sakuro

my fav naruto game track, very soothing


----------



## SCHY (Feb 19, 2009)

New Storm packs out. 
Just the usual stuff.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 19, 2009)

slickcat i have 130 hours of gameplay on accel 2 i know that song so well but it just doesnt fit , its not a fighting song at all, im dealing death blows with deidara on kakashi and i hear that peaceful song, breaks all the atmosphere. i wanna hear the akatsuki theme


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2009)

lol, I have 200hrs on accel 2 and I know the song inside out, Its true its not really a fighting song but thats the kind of tracks that Naruto games have been portrayed with from time to time now, What can you do, I have a 360 and if this game was for 360 as well I know far more better orchestra music to use for fighting games because i collect movie soundtracks and games alike. Anyways I see your point.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 20, 2009)

yes i know its exactly as you say and i cant complain, the songs are not bad, but for me OST would be so much better 

im just curious whats the best character in accel 2 you got ? mine's abusive ino


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 20, 2009)

Shikamaru is the man!


----------



## slickcat (Feb 21, 2009)

Ahhhhaha, I use Naruto all the time in Accel 2, Hehehe, hes my fav character in the manga so I use him alot, then I like to fight itachi with either yellow flash or sasuke.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 21, 2009)

DHammer said:


> im just curious whats the best character in accel 2 you got ? mine's abusive ino



Naruto, Sasori(real form), Chiyo and Sasuke!

Naruto because in my opinion is the best and more complete fighter in the game, Sasori and Chiyo because i love fighting with the puppets, especially Chiyo, Sasuke is pretty much the same reason as Naruto altough i think Naruto is better, i like others aswell but those are the main ones i use!


----------



## DHammer (Feb 21, 2009)

hehe i like to play with lots of characters but i meant which is the strongest ? 

ino has the down attack which dodges enemy attacks and then if you press triangle and circle (and time it well)it goes straight into ultimate ougi, its insane

shikamaru has the choji attack which if you know how to pull it off is unstopable (except with replacement but its hard)

and many others


----------



## slickcat (Feb 21, 2009)

well Naruto extra attacks in accel 2 are sweet. The taunt button lets him get out a shadow clone that does an upper cut. Heres the thing I either follow up that move with a charged circle ( the move that tosses a clone shiruken) , this homes the enemy in the air. Or I could henge into a shiruken ^O, O and hit him multiple times in the air while taking him up for a beat down, And I like Narutos first special move where he uses the enemy for soccer and delivers a nice swing throw with the clones. 

Then If i want endless aerial battles, Yellow flash is it, Just keep ascending constantly in the air. This is definitely my best naruto game( accel 2) i just dont like the support being forced, Plus no matter what I never use my support , I always play handicap.

Well I have high expectations of storm 2 for sure

I think the strongest in accel and all the Narutimatte series has always been YELLOW FLASH.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 21, 2009)

Did anyone manage to try the Tayuya support? I haven't had the time.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 21, 2009)

yondaime is my fav char but hes only good attack is forward attack , or down attack, the rest are easily defended with replacement.

 i dont wanna brag but you cant land on me more than 2 hits , at best, thats how fast i press replacement. its not that im super good, its just that most of the hits in the game are easy to dodge, except a few, which are near impossible to dodge, like shikamaru o-down+ o-o-o attack.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah but Yondaime also has a guard breaker move also, his OOO<OOO move breaks guards, plus his guard breaker down O is gold. I do that and the enemy bounces on the ground , I pick up with either special one or ^ O O and start my aerial annihilation and yeah shikamarus move is hard to dodge


----------



## DHammer (Feb 22, 2009)

slickcat said:


> yeah but Yondaime also has a guard breaker move also, his OOO<OOO move breaks guards, plus his guard breaker down O is gold. I do that and the enemy bounces on the ground , I pick up with either special one or ^ O O and start my aerial annihilation and yeah shikamarus move is hard to dodge



hmm yeah down attack on yondaime is good but i for one easily escape it with replacement, it never lands all the hits, maybe just one hit. i would say hes a medium power0wise character

i wish sasuke was better, his only good attack is forward-o-o where he trows fireballs, the other are crap cause he can barely land any hits, i use replacement after 1 or  2 hits.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 24, 2009)

instead of these stupidass useless assist characters they should have added as DLC this awesome !!!! map thats on  water only , it was already made, why not just add it ? 

see the pic here 


or this map, with forest only


or ANY other maps


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2009)

They never said they are going to stop with the DLC after they releasse the support characters. It's most likely they will, but we don't know yet. 

Those maps were probably used for cinematic purposes only. It would be really hard to pull off Shikamaru's Ougi in a level that only consists of water. Gaara's ougi wouldn't make much sense either in that level. I mean you have to think about reasons rather then just yell out random stuff. =p  

Most Ougi's wouldn't work on the level that's made completely out of water actually.


----------



## Hellion (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow why are you spending so much energy complaining about things that you have no control over.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> They never said they are going to stop with the DLC after they releasse the support characters. It's most likely they will, but we don't know yet.
> 
> Those maps were probably used for cinematic purposes only. It would be really hard to pull off Shikamaru's Ougi in a level that only consists of water. Gaara's ougi wouldn't make much sense either in that level. I mean you have to think about reasons rather then just yell out random stuff. =p
> 
> Most Ougi's wouldn't work on the level that's made completely out of water actually.


 true but they could have put the water level whit disable ougis


but there was no excuse to take out the hidden leaves village stage and this forrest stage


----------



## DHammer (Feb 24, 2009)

i dont understand you kaze , did i say the game sux cause it doenst have these maps ? i dont think so, its still my favorite game and i love it

nakiro, gaara can use ougi on training field map while on water, does that make sense ? no and it doesnt have to. just like jumping while you`re on a wall. its impossible yet it happens and its awesome


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 24, 2009)

Gaara's ougi still happens on the land part of the map.. as well as Gai.. Shikamaru's, Naruto's.... 

I'm not agianst your ideas.. I like it, I just don't see it happening since it would require so much more work then most players would appreciate.. 

I mean it would be awesome to change the stages up a bit after an ougi.. let's say Kisame does his ougi.. would be nice to see the field flooded after it's done.. but yeah takes too much work.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 24, 2009)

Ahh Naruto UNS I give this game a 5/10 why you ask

smamming the circle buttoon
no Zabuza
no online play
running around konoha
sakura's ougi sucks
Fights end to damn quick


----------



## DHammer (Feb 25, 2009)

oh you mean the animation of ougis would not make sense on water, like gai who does the pushups , yeah youre right . i guess my point is i would like more maps.



UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ahh Naruto UNS I give this game a 5/10 why you ask
> 
> smamming the circle buttoon
> no Zabuza
> ...



its not the best game out there, it comes down to being a naruto fan or not, 

i just want fan service, i wanna see itachi doing his attacks just like in the anime, i wanna see sasuke dressed up just like in the anime , etc , and this game delivers at that.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 25, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ahh Naruto UNS I give this game a 5/10 why you ask
> 
> smamming the circle buttoon
> no Zabuza
> ...


Right... I bet you're the type of person who didn't even bother coming up with and combos apart from the regular string and complain how the game is simple.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 25, 2009)

I find 3D fighters have quite a bit of strategy. (more than 2D potentially) 
For example, you can surround your foe with Itachi's clones and Kurenai support helps. If it was a 2D game or even a 2.5D game, it wouldn't work. There are many strategic techniques like that to do in UNS. One of my favourites is a fire ball with Itachi's ^O O move. Or even combing Dragon flame bombs, Phoenix flower jutsu and Fire ball jutsu. Or a triple Fire ball.


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 25, 2009)

Whoever says it's just a mash fest, hasn't played against people that actually know how to play well.


----------



## Agitation (Feb 25, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Ahh Naruto UNS I give this game a 5/10 why you ask
> 
> smamming the circle buttoon
> no Zabuza
> ...


Sakura's Ougi sucks?


----------



## SCHY (Feb 25, 2009)

I like Sakura's Ougi...
I find Hidden lotas Guy and Sakura's ougi weird in a inside arena...foes mysteriously go flying through the top of the building. lol


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Right... I bet you're the type of person who didn't even bother coming up with and combos apart from the regular string and complain how the game is simple.


 its a very simple game imo because well spamming the circle button gets boring I was only sharing my view on the game also the fights are too short and I never played anybody to good because guess what

No Fucking Online Play


----------



## DHammer (Feb 25, 2009)

did you ever play street fighter ? 1 2 3 or 4 . THAT is a short match. naruto has 4 life bars. 

the game is broken, the match pretty much comes down to how fast you can press replacement, and i know a guy who uses replacement after 2 freaking hits, and sometimes the damn replacement doesnt even work for a whole stream of hits when i play. 

its a spam fest , i wish they will fix this in storm 2 but i caat complain much ,when im in shape  im a good spammer too 

as for assist chars , go watch a youtube match with pro players, assist chars are forbidden, and rightfully so, they are abusive as hell. dlc content with assist chars is useless for a pro player


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 25, 2009)

DHammer said:


> did you ever play street fighter ? 1 2 3 or 4 . THAT is a short match. naruto has 4 life bars.
> 
> the game is broken, the match pretty much comes down to how fast you can press replacement, and i know a guy who uses replacement after 2 freaking hits, and sometimes the damn replacement doesnt even work for a whole stream of hits when i play.
> 
> its a spam fest , i wish they will fix this in storm 2 but i caat complain much ,when im in shape  im a good spammer too


Yes Street Fighter  matches are fast but at least they have options where I can select the number of rounds i want


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 25, 2009)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Yes Street Fighter  matches are fast but at least they have options where I can select the number of rounds i want


Opposed to a "Restart Match" option....


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Opposed to a "Restart Match" option....


 Yes but still its just not that fun  now im not saying the game is that bad the ougi's are beautiful but seriously I would like being able to select my number of rounds 
*Spoiler*: __ 



IMO


----------



## SCHY (Feb 25, 2009)

Meah online play doesn't bother me <_> Theres disadvantages to it anyways.  Its nothing compared to having a buddy actually sitting besides you and playing a game with em. I like 2 player games.  Although it still would be slightly better with online...

It is to bad about the button mashing though.  Although their are strengths such as, that the game becomes easier so you can concentrate on fun. 
And the simplicity attracts more casual (*Wii tard*) gamers, pushes away hard core gamer rejects from soci-umm i mean addicts  though, but theoretically, your pushing the same numbers as you are pulling, in terms of fans and buyers. And since simplicity obviously takes less disk space over depth... Then it means its just a great big way to save space.~(different type, but the same number of fans and more space=good strategy)

But really if all you do is mash buttons in UNS your not very good.  I love battering the CPU on hardest difficulty. Its substitute frenzy ^.^ (just trying to be positive and optimistic about life here peps...*SCHY walks away to go to sleep humming to himself*)


----------



## DHammer (Feb 26, 2009)

they should really add a cooldown to substitution, like once every 5 secs, its so abusive now and always been.

dont forget this fighting system was in place years ago, since they released their 1-st naruto game (ultimate ninja 1). its not like they made it up now in storm. 

its easy to learn but theres also depth to it, triangle + x beats x x,  and  triangle square beats square or x x, etc

or the mid range attack, forward and O which beats O


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2009)

I still think that each character should have more than 3 specials in game, having just one is ridiculous, but once you think about it the button layout in 3D sort of restricted alot of extra combos and whatnot, still i believe it can be fixed., they need to add 2 button joins like triangle+ circle and stuff for ougi instead. Ohh well I hope the dlc fest runs out pretty soon because I want to see what can be done for storm 2.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 26, 2009)

the fighting system used in storm is  from the 1-st narutogame in this series and will remain the same, they might add 1 more jutsu allowed during game , which i think is a must, its dumb to chose just 1 jutsu at start, but i dont see what buttons they could posibly pick for the 2-nd jutsu. the buttons are crowded enough as it is.


----------



## Memos (Feb 26, 2009)

What I wish they would do is to assign different buttons for the specials of different characters. This way it would mean there would be more difference when it comes to playing as different characters other than just what their moves look like.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 26, 2009)

What about...
  triangle, triangle, O = ougi 1
 triangle, triangle ^+O = ougi 2


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 26, 2009)

If anything.. it's going to be somewhat like what they did with Accel 2 where depending on your health you do different ougis.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2009)

meh I could care less about OUGIs in the end your just watching it, rather than actually doing it, I want more specials, Say for itachi, having his Katon alongside his explosive clone and one visual ougi that shows him doing some nice combo or genjutsu for a brief period, makes the fighting system more diverse, because in this game all the terrain and expansive stages dont mean shit, Think about it, in the END you eventually use the triangle and X to quick dash to the opponent, Thats all I do, true you can dodge projectiles but the quick dash also disables all of them except for the explosive traps. Eitherway the fighting system is too linear. The thing about accel is that the feel of the game is just awesome, and unlocking the characters in the adventure mode feels grand, fighting bandits and whatnot.

Well complaining wont do crap, the game is just eating dust on my shelves and it hurts me because its a good game, its just lacking alot. Also i want the all water stage as DLC hopefully, because it feels alot better than all the stages in the game and the lack of good music is really annoying. .>>>>ENDS RANT.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 26, 2009)

schy, that is exactly how the ougi worked in ultimate ninja 2 , and it wasnt too great ; aparently cc2 saw this and changed it to 1 single triangle, like in accel 1 and 2 and storm, which is much better, its hard to press triangle 2-3 times and then o and then actually hit he opponent, takes too long

yeah slickcat , i also think triangle + x jump is too good and makes the game linear

 theres not much difference between storm and accel . they`re both spamfest (substitution). a cooldown of 2-3 secs would fix it i think


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 26, 2009)

Triangle + X is easily punishable, it's not too good.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> If anything.. it's going to be somewhat like what they did with Accel 2 where depending on your health you do different ougis.


they should make the ability to do 3 ougi but we can chose the 3 from a list.

and it would have been awesome if itachi Tsukuyomi was unique wend doingg it againts itachi.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Triangle + X is easily punishable, it's not too good.



how ? besides the tags/explosive bombs you get which arent that easy to pull off right at the moment the enemy sprints to you


----------



## Nakiro (Feb 27, 2009)

DHammer said:


> how ? besides the tags/explosive bombs you get which arent that easy to pull off right at the moment the enemy sprints to you


Jutsu works well against it... 
Explosive Tags
Explosive Bombs
Shikamaru's Throw
Simply jumping in the more or less stops it in it's tracks..

If everything else fails.. block button does wonders I tell ya, at which point you're free to use anything really.


----------



## SCHY (Feb 27, 2009)

Meah, i've never played any Accels unfortunately. 

But if the ultimate jutsu is dependent on the health i think it would be a good idea. 

And LOL O_O 
i remember when i used a turbo PS2 control for UN. i pressed triangle once for a milli second and since turbo was active on triangle, instantly, well....lets just "say": i couldnt use any LV1 or 2 ougi's with MAX chakra, im sure you can guess why ^.^...funny stuff.


----------



## DHammer (Feb 27, 2009)

nakiro jutsu takes some time to cast and also to press triangle + O , the x triangle sprint is almost instant.

 so unless you are in defend its almost impossible to dodge it cause the sprint is too quick

the items also are hard to trow them at the exact moment the enemy runs towards you, and sometimes he goes sideways. i still think triangle x is a bit too good, just a bit


----------



## DHammer (Mar 4, 2009)

this just in, cyberconnect 2 realised how annoying assist characters are and promised to stop forcing them down our throat by adding a disable function.

also replacement now has a cooldown of 3 secs. cc2 will add new maps to fight on and new clothes + bonus chars like sealed arms oro.

cc2 promised to play the final version of their games more than they used to in the past. 2 matches , adding 1 more to their previous record.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 4, 2009)

DHammer said:


> nakiro jutsu takes some time to cast and also to press triangle + O , the x triangle sprint is almost instant.
> 
> so unless you are in defend its almost impossible to dodge it cause the sprint is too quick
> 
> the items also are hard to trow them at the exact moment the enemy runs towards you, and sometimes he goes sideways. i still think triangle x is a bit too good, just a bit


There's always enough time to press block button. Jump button works as well I believe. 

What's your last post about?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2009)

How do I dash at a character from the ground into the air, the CPU always does that to me in insane mode, but I can't do it. I just jump and sometimes connect combos but the cpu like dashes right into the air and continues his combo.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anyone else find Ino's *16-Hit Combo* annoying?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 4, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> How do I dash at a character from the ground into the air, the CPU always does that to me in insane mode, but I can't do it. I just jump and sometimes connect combos but the cpu like dashes right into the air and continues his combo.



If you press X twice, you will do a normal dash. so after your normal combo, if you're doing OOO UP OOO. You just press X twice and you will be able to do your aerial combo.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, I do always send them up into the air and go for a aerial combo with just a jump but it never connects with the CPU since it recovers in the air. It connects with other people I play with though.

Anyways thanks, I'll try it out.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, there's some really good combinations to go along with it.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 5, 2009)

You know I can't see how they can do a sequal for this without it seeming like an attempt to cash in. By covering all of part 1 they've left it such that putting the missing story in or adding the missing characters is less a sequal than an add on more deserving of being DLC. If they wen't on to Part 2 no problem but it seems fairly unlikely that they'll do that.


----------



## SCHY (Mar 5, 2009)

DHammer said:


> this just in, cyberconnect 2 realised how annoying assist characters are and promised to stop forcing them down our throat by adding a disable function.
> 
> also replacement now has a cooldown of 3 secs. cc2 will add new maps to fight on and new clothes + bonus chars like sealed arms oro.
> 
> cc2 promised to play the final version of their games more than they used to in the past. 2 matches , adding 1 more to their previous record.



Is this DLC or an update, or....?


----------



## DHammer (Mar 5, 2009)

that last post of mine summed up what cc2 should do and probably never will, ofcourse its not a DLC or update, i made it up

you can pres o o o and then up all the way trough the combo and you will trow your enemy in the air, at that point press xx and then o o o , thats how you do it

you can press o o o and sideways, when the combo ends you will be able to summon an assist char for one last hit


----------



## SCHY (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like the 1st and 2nd Hokage are going to be on PSN in Europe, 2nd April.


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 8, 2009)

I just hope they make their way over here as well. Which the WSJ confirmed..


----------



## DHammer (Mar 8, 2009)

cant you like get them anyway ? i got an acc for usa store and uk store i  can get whatever i want


----------



## Vyse (Mar 8, 2009)

Jeez ... Is anyone able to defeat Manda in the new mission? It´s IMPOSSIBLE to do all the inputs during the button-press-event.


----------



## DHammer (Mar 8, 2009)

the last thing i wanna do is finish that boss fight , why would anyone wanna do that ? they were so easy and awesome the 1-st time i did them but when it asked me to do them again 2-3 times man that was just lame


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 8, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Jeez ... Is anyone able to defeat Manda in the new mission? It?s IMPOSSIBLE to do all the inputs during the button-press-event.


I'll give it a try later on today probably.


----------



## SCHY (Mar 8, 2009)

I managed to beat Manda...somehow O_O It took like 30 minutes and 5 tries though.....
That last command imput was like 6 buttons in half a second. And the 1st command messed with my head...i still remember Up, triangle, down, X, >, O, <, ¤
 You cant even pause the game when the buttons show, because by the time you pause, half your time is gone. 

And yes, just get a UK PSN account so you can get the Hokage..,it works because i got Shizune from US and Asia accounts (even though a message appeared explaining it may not work in other regions), while everyone else was from a UK account. 

BTW the Asuma pack is out in Asia now....


----------



## DHammer (Mar 22, 2009)

is there a thread for accel 3 or 2 discussion ?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 22, 2009)

There is no accel 3... there used to be a thread for 2 a long time ago..


----------



## DHammer (Mar 23, 2009)

click the tab that says new on the upper left and youll see the 1-st hokage and an april the 20 date. DLC maybe ?


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2009)

It's JPN DLC, doesn't have much to do with NA and EU.


----------



## DHammer (Mar 23, 2009)

sure but if theyre releasing the hokages for free in jap i dont see why they wouldnt do the same in eu and usa


----------



## Nakiro (Mar 23, 2009)

DHammer said:


> sure but if theyre releasing the hokages for free in jap i dont see why they wouldnt do the same in eu and usa


They said in WSJ that they will release them down the line.


----------



## DHammer (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah i did but i thought its not decided yet and i just wanted to confirm it heh


----------



## SCHY (Mar 23, 2009)

^ lol. You wanted all the glory-in discovering it ^_^


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 23, 2009)

In the game (off topic I know) how do you do that stupid Hide n' Seek game I can't seem do it


----------



## QBnoYouko (Mar 23, 2009)

@SCHY: Yeah, I hate that mission. It was hard enough to get it the first time, but for the bonus conditions too? Too many damn fucking button pressing. I know there's actually a pattern there, but it's so annoying how it doesn't even show you the buttons earlier because you really don't get that much time.



ctizz36 said:


> In the game (off topic I know) how do you do that stupid Hide n' Seek game I can't seem do it


Basically, you talk to the villages and they'll tell you the location of one of them and your radar will show an arrow pointing in the direction that you should go to find one of the kids.


----------



## ctizz36 (Mar 24, 2009)

^ Alright  thanks


----------



## soruto (Apr 1, 2009)

i just hate when he stops for like two seonds after picking up the wrong box and STANDS THEIR LIKE A DUMB BLAH BLAH BLAH WHEN YOU HAVE LIKE 5 SECONDS LEFT, but that my just be

the thing i wish they did was make it online so you cn battle other people in the world and see who the best team is, or something like that i wish they has more outfits besides the naruto pagamas you get of the playtion store with other characters and some more missions

has anyone eals got the other character and outfit for naruto on the playtion store i havent found anyone that has ps3 internet on here yet if you do add me on your friends list mt name is benbentrenton, but on other matters i need help doing the mission that i got off the playstion store the one where you have to battle the frog, shukaku and munda gient battles in insaine mode which is realy hard>.<


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah the DLC for the giant boss fights is really difficult. 
I'm going to try doing the bonus conditions tonight. (2 life bars of health.)


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 1, 2009)

soruto said:


> i just hate when he stops for like two seonds after picking up the wrong box and STANDS THEIR LIKE A DUMB BLAH BLAH BLAH WHEN YOU HAVE LIKE 5 SECONDS LEFT, but that my just be
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yea I wish he didn't do that at all


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 1, 2009)

It's there to discourage you from picking up every single box you see...


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 1, 2009)

i was just thinking to myself, yeah the DLC is cool i guess but id love some new charters to play not just support... i would really love it if they did that even just make them support charters playable. Anyways do you guys know if there ever will be playable DLC charters ? (sorry for been off topic ) also sorry if this has been answered some were else  dont hate


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakon/Ukon is a awesome support though, such tricks it can used for.


----------



## Endzeit (Apr 1, 2009)

yeah i agree its very useful at times lol  ^^


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakon/Ukon + Kabuto = Ougi 

It's not impossible to beat that mission with giant boss fights, I just finished it actually. Took me a few tries, but I managed to get through.


----------



## Jaga (Apr 1, 2009)

i haven't touched this game since December... collecting so much dust...they soo should have added online


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

Didn´t you try out the DLC?

Anyways, one of my friends is pretty good in this game, so we play quite often - and it´s still awesome after half a year,

Storm 2 will most likely have online, and I sure hope they announce it on the E3, Games com or the event in Tokio.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Didn?t you try out the DLC?
> 
> Anyways, one of my friends is pretty good in this game, so we play quite often - and it?s still awesome after half a year,
> 
> Storm 2 will most likely have online, and I sure hope they announce it on the E3, Games com or the event in Tokio.


Yeah, the game is not bad. I just have trouble picking the characters to VS. Not many people I know are too good at the game.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

The Comp on hardest is ok as well ... but it can´t entertain you for a long time.

Anyway Nakiro, you seem to be quite informed, are there any news on Storm 2?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> The Comp on hardest is ok as well ... but it can?t entertain you for a long time.
> 
> Anyway Nakiro, you seem to be quite informed, are there any news on Storm 2?


Not yet, or soon for that matter, the Japanese version of the game just released couple of months ago. 

I think we still have plenty of time before the announcement.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Not yet, or soon for that matter, the Japanese version of the game just released couple of months ago.
> 
> I think we still have plenty of time before the announcement.



You think so?

I thought that a November release this year might be possible if you look at the releases of the old Naruto games.

They are familiar with the engine. The fraphics are top notch, they can keep them. All they have to do is to add more characters and add some more tweaks to the gameplay.

We just have to wait for Shippuuden to air here in Europe and NA.


----------



## SCHY (Apr 2, 2009)

There isnt any bonus conditions in the DLC i got. 

Anyways the Hokage packs are on PSN now 
(storm pack 9/ 1st Hokage)
(storm pack 10/ 2nd Hokage)


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> You think so?
> 
> I thought that a November release this year might be possible if you look at the releases of the old Naruto games.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't know if we can expect them to push them out as quickly as they have before, everything takes more work now that they have switched to HD. 

They won't release anything that goes beyond anime either. They do have  huge advantage now that the engine is up and running but who knows. 

Nice to see that the Hokage packs are out.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah quality over quantity I guess. I´d rather have them work on a title for 2 years which then is really good and worth the money than rush their games and in the end have a Storm 1.5 rather than a Storm 2.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 2, 2009)

Can anyone confirm that the Hokage Packs work for NA version of the game as well? 

I don't know, there's still so many things they could do even in first part of Naruto. There may not even be a Shippuden game until third game. 

Things they can do is add... 
Zabuza
Haku
Sakon/Ukon + CS2
Tayuya + CS2
Kidoumaru + CS2
Jirobou + CS2
Asuma
Kurenai 
Anko Shizune 
Chouji (Butterfly) 

They could improve some maps.. make them more interactive.. more trees, more boulders. Story mode could use lots of work. 

Training mode... 

Ougi/Jutsu that interact with the enviroment... Kisame's ougi would flood the map for example.. 

Wall mechanics could use a lot of work.. don't remember when I fought on wall last time.. could have been done so much better. 

They could also add Kakashi Gaiden and characters from there, would be interesting. 
There are so many possibilities, it's interesting to see where they are going to go.


----------



## DHammer (Apr 5, 2009)

im pretty sure they are not coming back to the 1-135 eps in naruto and the next game is gonna be shippuuden , there is a lot they have to add and work on

 the entire teams including team 7 reworked with new jutsus ougi move set, new clothing , orochimaru sasuke akatsuki, theres  so much , i dont see them bothering with zabuza haku and the rest.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 5, 2009)

DHammer said:


> im pretty sure they are not coming back to the 1-135 eps in naruto and the next game is gonna be shippuuden , there is a lot they have to add and work on
> 
> the entire teams including team 7 reworked with new jutsus ougi move set, new clothing , orochimaru sasuke akatsuki, theres  so much , i dont see them bothering with zabuza haku and the rest.


They won't be going anywhere far as far as the Shippuden is concerned.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 6, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> They won't be going anywhere far as far as the Shippuden is concerned.



I guess I can´t follow you here. Do you think Storm 2 will cover just Part 1 again?

Us Germans can vote for the voice of Naruto in Naruto Shippuuden right now, and it airs in late 2009. That means Storm 2 will likely have Shippuuden content in it.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 6, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> I guess I can´t follow you here. Do you think Storm 2 will cover just Part 1 again?
> 
> Us Germans can vote for the voice of Naruto in Naruto Shippuuden right now, and it airs in late 2009. That means Storm 2 will lekely have Shippuuden content in it.


Yeah, if it does have Shippuuden content, they won't get too far in the story. Anime is still a limiting factor when they are talking about game releases and CC2 is known for having manga content only, up to the point where anime is at. 

I can see the next game go up to the point where they meet Sasuke. Or even just after the Hidan and Kakuzu.


----------



## DHammer (Apr 6, 2009)

how could they posibly go beyond ep 40, as i said they have a lot to work on just from those 40 eps alone, why go further ? its too much work and it wont pay off, why not keep those for storm 3 ?


----------



## Klue (Apr 6, 2009)

Storm 2 confirmed? 

Any news?


----------



## Vyse (Apr 6, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Klue said:


> Storm 2 confirmed?
> 
> Any news?



The sales of of Storm 1 and the lack of any other good games of CC2 outside of the Naruto franchise pretty much confirm Storm 2. 

But no, there are no news yet.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 6, 2009)

Only under Activision would you be hearing news on a sequel months after the first game was released and released within the next year.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually Narutimate Accel 1 and 2 were released within about 6 or so months of each other.  So, to expect Storm 2 this year is not too unreasonable.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 6, 2009)

Ningen said:


> Actually Narutimate Accel 1 and 2 were released within about 6 or so months of each other.  So, to expect Storm 2 this year is not too unreasonable.


How much difference were those games? It reminds of the GNT games which only added a few things each time.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 6, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> How much difference were those games? It reminds of the GNT games which only added a few things each time.



Between Accel and Accel 2? Few added characters for Accel 2 along with 4tk Naruto and a few new stages, with some new specials corresponding to what was released during the time a specific episode was airing. 

Like I said the big difference is new characters for Accel 2.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 6, 2009)

You can't even compare Accel 1 and Accel 2 to Storm though. 
Everything takes so much more work then it did back then. 

There was a comparison and the models now have 4 times as many polygons to them.


----------



## DHammer (Apr 7, 2009)

storm 2 is gonna be so awesome 



Nakiro said:


> You can't even compare Accel 1 and Accel 2 to Storm though.
> Everything takes so much more work then it did back then.
> 
> There was a comparison and the models now have 4 times as many polygons to them.



word


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 7, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> You can't even compare Accel 1 and Accel 2 to Storm though.
> Everything takes so much more work then it did back then.
> 
> There was a comparison and the models now have 4 times as many polygons to them.


I believe it was stated that the model for Naruto's head in Ultimate Ninja Storm took more polygons than the entire Naruto model in the regular Ultimate Ninja series.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 7, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> I believe it was stated that the model for Naruto's head in Ultimate Ninja Storm took more polygons than the entire Naruto model in the regular Ultimate Ninja series.


They had both really. 

PS2 Naruto = 3723
PS2 Naruto Head = 767

Storm Naruto = 16927
Storm Naruto Head = 4013


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 7, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> You can't even compare Accel 1 and Accel 2 to Storm though.
> Everything takes so much more work then it did back then.
> 
> There was a comparison and the models now have 4 times as many polygons to them.



But the game lacks in a few areas other then detail.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 7, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> But the game lacks in a few areas other then detail.


Pretty much, I wouldn't be surprised if the story mode would get a drastic overhaul for the next game.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, what I hope they'll end up changing the mini games since most of them just got old. 

And have you had trouble with substitution, because I really try to time it just right and still nothing. 

They should also add more combos and specials and what not.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Apr 7, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Yeah, what I hope they'll end up changing the mini games since most of them just got old.
> 
> And have you had trouble with substitution, because I really try to time it just right and still nothing.
> 
> They should also add more combos and specials and what not.


Substitution is horrible. Yeah, you can customize Special Jutsu but not Ultimate Jutsu? What.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't w8 for NUS 2 I just hope they give everyone some of the ougi's from ACCEL.


----------



## DHammer (Apr 8, 2009)

QBnoYouko said:


> Substitution is horrible. Yeah, you can customize Special Jutsu but not Ultimate Jutsu? What.



substitution is identical to the one in accel , the only difference is the buttons for substitution are shit now , cause the ps3 has those weird trigger buttons, its harder to spam defend now


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 8, 2009)

DHammer said:


> substitution is identical to the one in accel , the only difference is the buttons for substitution are shit now , cause the ps3 has those weird trigger buttons, its harder to spam defend now



The controllers are the same, it's just a bit harder to substitute. 
Yeah, mini-games could use more variety.


----------



## DHammer (Apr 8, 2009)

nooooo how can they be the same ? the ps2 controller buttons for sub. go all the way IN the controller, but he ps3 ones have to do the awkward angle before reaching the end, its very hard to explain im sure you know what i mean

this prob could have been fixed if assist char buttons were for sub and sub buttons for assist


----------



## Mibu Clan (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope the next Ninja Storm (2) rounds up every Part I character with a few more ougis and possibilities... in game Jutsu (and options as this one)

This game is beyond doubt the best Naruto

It's unlikely that the Ninja Storm 2 will cover any Shippuden AT ALL

But if they manage to cover Part I as good as Hero 3 did I will be very satisfied... 

*BtW, are there any Shodai videos???*


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (Apr 10, 2009)

Does anybody have any idea how to get better at mash.

My retarded friends won't play me on anything other than mash.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 10, 2009)

Use your index finger... thumb isn't fast enough. =p

The Hokage DLC doesn't work for NA by the way. 
Not yet atleast...


----------



## SCHY (Apr 10, 2009)

One of my buddies got the Hokage DLC...hmmm

Well i dont have PSN anymore anyway.

Tip 1
My tip to button mashing would be to no the point where the button activates and isnt activated. You can then place your finger on that point and then you only need to lift your finger or thumb 1MM each time you push a button.

Tip 2
Another tip would be to get your finger into a position where it shakes like crazy. If you use your reflexes (is that called reflexes or motor functions?) then your finger will move faster than your brain can make it move. But in order for this to work you need to know that point when the buttons activated again, like in tip 1. And you need to have precise control over your finger strength.

(i cant do tip 2)


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 10, 2009)

I just button mash and things just happen for me


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

The all bosses mission is hard, Manda's first button cutscene is impossible.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 11, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> The all bosses mission is hard, Manda's first button cutscene is impossible.


It takes a few tries, you'll be able to do it on the first try after few times. You're going to have to, to be more precise.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

Still, 10 buttons at once ridiculous.

I make it to about till there are 3 left and always run out of time.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 11, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> The all bosses mission is hard, Manda's first button cutscene is impossible.



When is this mission?

Sorry, I haven't finished the story mode fully yet.


----------



## Ziko (Apr 11, 2009)

There hasnt been any PLAYABLE characters as DLC right?


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope, I knew that before buying the game there wouldn't be.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 11, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Still, 10 buttons at once ridiculous.
> 
> I make it to about till there are 3 left and always run out of time.


Don't even look at the buttons, just remember the sequence.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 11, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> Alright, I'm really having a hard time trying to beat this stupid final hide and seek, has anyone finished it yet?


Just make sure you have talked to plenty of people before starting to look into boxes.


----------



## ZigZag (Apr 11, 2009)

I try, but it always seems they don't know so they point some random way. I mean the most I've ever found was 2 with around 16 seconds left.


----------



## SCHY (Apr 11, 2009)

You know this already im sure, but you can do the DLC missions before you compleate story mode. That means you can do the giant boss battles DLC mission, before you've actually even faced the bosses in story. 
I did the 1st pack DLC mission at the begining of the game...or something like that...i remember seeing black suit Sasuke climbing treee's, at any rate....


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 13, 2009)

You know what's weird?

I completed story mode right, and then, there was a DLC where we face Sasuke and Sakura in tree climbing.

STUPID SASUKE LEFT ALREADY!


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 13, 2009)

RAW Chapter #850


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 13, 2009)

Heard the Dragon Ball: Evolution game for PSP got a 2.0 from IGN.


----------



## DHammer (Apr 14, 2009)

God Realm said:


> Heard the Dragon Ball: Evolution game for PSP got a 2.0 from IGN.





heard user God Realm got banned cause he had spoilers in his  avatar


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 24, 2009)

The First and Second Hokage DLC is out free now for NA.


----------



## SCHY (Apr 24, 2009)

Awesomeness, thats Cool


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 24, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> The First and Second Hokage DLC is out free now for NA.



Awesome, thanks for the info.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Apr 24, 2009)

is that the  last DLC?


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 24, 2009)

Dbgohan08 said:


> is that the  last DLC?


I think so, yeah.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just curious... Are the support characters?


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 24, 2009)

DHammer said:


> heard user God Realm got banned cause he had spoilers in his  avatar



Heard the user God Realm didn't get shit 'cuz no one gives a damn.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 24, 2009)

ctizz36 said:


> Just curious... Are the support characters?


Yeah, just the support characters and a mission to go along with them.


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 26, 2009)

I haven't dowloaded any of it ... I know my cousin did when he got this game (The Asuma and Kurenai one)


----------



## Deva Path (Apr 27, 2009)

You guys think they'll add more support? The Fourth?

I wish there were new stages.


----------



## SCHY (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe.....


----------



## Vyse (Apr 27, 2009)

Probably not. They said beforehand what´s going to be in there ... so no.

All the DLC was on the Bluray anyway.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 27, 2009)

This is all the DLC.. unless they give us something not expected. 
Japanese version of the game only had 4 DLC packs out so I guess we have to wait for them to get through those and then perhaps we get some news as far as the Storm 2 goes. =)


----------



## Vyse (Apr 27, 2009)

Shippuuden already aired here in Germany, can´t be too far off.


----------



## Nakiro (Apr 27, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Shippuuden already aired here in Germany, can?t be too far off.


Who knows if we will even be getting Shippuuden... they might want to really polish the first part.. more cutscenes, more playable characters, better story... who knows, it's really hard to speculate.


----------



## DHammer (May 8, 2009)

any news on storm 2 or accel 3 ?


----------



## Si Style (May 8, 2009)

DHammer said:


> any news on storm 2 or accel 3 ?



If it's not at E3 it won't be this year


----------



## Vyse (May 12, 2009)

It´s official!!! CC2 is working on a PS3 exclusive  Has to be Storm 2


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (May 12, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> It?s official!!! CC2 is working on a PS3 exclusive  Has to be Storm 2



Really?

Where did you hear this information?


----------



## SCHY (May 12, 2009)

Links........please...^_^

Doesnt CC2 also make "Hack" games or summut?

Im not sure about them Hack games and their past, but if Hack was a PS2 exclusive previously then this may not be UNS2?...i heard a new CC2 hack game was in development...

So was CC2's Hack games PS2 exclusives in the past or not?...anyone know?


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (May 12, 2009)

Well according to wikipedia all of CC2's .Hack games are for the PS2. There was also a bit of info about a new .hack game (made by CC2) that will be released sometime this year. But that ones for PSP.


----------



## Vyse (May 13, 2009)

HERE is the link.


----------



## Gene (May 13, 2009)

New PS3 game from CC2? Please be Accel 3. Wasn't too fond of Storm.


----------



## Demon Wind Shuriken (May 13, 2009)

Gene said:


> New PS3 game from CC2? Please be Accel 3. Wasn't too fond of Storm.



Well I just hope CC2 makes Storm a little more like the Accel series, More combos, bounces, safer moves, ect.


----------



## DHammer (May 19, 2009)

why do people think accel has any chance of going to ps 3 ? storm IS accel , but going at a slower pace, that means more money, why would they make a game from ep 1 shippuuden to ep 80 shippuuden instead of going 1-40 (nuns 2 ) ?


----------



## Sephiroth (May 19, 2009)

As much as I want a sequel to Storm, Shippuden would be good, I would prefer a next gen .hack first.


----------



## QBnoYouko (May 19, 2009)

DHammer said:


> why do people think accel has any chance of going to ps 3 ? storm IS *accel , but going at a slower pace*, that means more money, why would they make a game from ep 1 shippuuden to ep 80 shippuuden instead of going 1-40 (nuns 2 ) ?


Hahaha, I like the irony there.


----------



## Nakiro (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, it's going to be interesting to see what they announce.. I figure they might have all the Japan DLC finished and then they will announce next one.. I mean.. they really worked hard on the game and it need lots of work fro new content.


----------



## Si Style (May 21, 2009)

Hope that this is going to be at E3


----------



## Nakiro (May 21, 2009)

Si Style said:


> Hope that this is going to be at E3


If I recall.. the announcement is going to be made on June 6th. Couple of days after E3 finishes.


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2009)

DHammer said:


> why do people think accel has any chance of going to ps 3 ? storm IS accel , but going at a slower pace, that means more money, why would they make a game from ep 1 shippuuden to ep 80 shippuuden instead of going 1-40 (nuns 2 ) ?


Storm =/= Accel in terms of pretty much of everything.

As for the rest, I have no idea what you're saying.


----------



## DHammer (May 22, 2009)

storm is a rework of the ultimate ninja - accel series . besides the updated graphics it is the same gameplay. if accel 3 ever comes out its gona be on ps2 never on ps3.


----------



## Nakiro (May 22, 2009)

I doubt we will see Accel 3... team has moved onto bigger things, namely Storm.


----------



## Si Style (May 22, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> I doubt we will see Accel 3... team has moved onto bigger things, namely Storm.



This.

People need to get over Accel.


----------



## SCHY (May 22, 2009)

Accel 2 just crashed on me    Well my save data anyways.


----------



## DHammer (May 25, 2009)

how is that possible ?


----------



## lo0p (May 26, 2009)

If it is Accel 3 then we'll hopefully get Hidan and Kakuzu, maybe even Pain and all the rest of the characters from where the manga currently is.  If it's Storm 2 then there's no way it's gonna be part 2 yet.  They'll just make a bunch of characters playable like Shizune and Anko which would also be good.  If they're nice, they'll also try to make the gameplay at least as deep as the Accel series has gotten and make it playable online.  

Either one is okay, though I'm leaning more towards Accel 3 for the latest characters in the manga and Naruto's latest power up.  Of course if it's Storm 2, then that's just another step closer to having awesome 3D graphics with current manga characters but if this game doesn't sell well (and I have no idea how Storm did, other than all copies being sold instantly at Target when they hit 15$) then they might not bother with continuing the series at some point and we'd never see characters like Pain.


----------



## SCHY (May 26, 2009)

@DHammer~if you were asking me that, im not sure why it crashed. I was playing it through emulation and my save state 7 crashed on me. 
So i have to restart from when i last used and saved VIA my internal PCSX2 memory card.


----------



## DHammer (May 31, 2009)

only a few days and we find out if storm 2 is in the works at E3, any other show where they could show the game ? like a japanese electronic gathering or something


----------



## destinator (May 31, 2009)

DHammer said:


> only a few days and we find out if storm 2 is in the works at E3, any other show where they could show the game ? like a japanese electronic gathering or something



TGS 2009


----------



## Nakiro (May 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> TGS 2009


CC2 is making an announcement concerning a PS3 game on... June 6th. =p


----------



## destinator (May 31, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> CC2 is making an announcement concerning a PS3 game on... June 6th. =p



Dondochakka: Blade

To bad the poster is heavly hinting that they will talk about their own new IP for the DS which has been in development for 1-2 years now ^^


----------



## Si Style (May 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> _shoagun_
> 
> To bad the poster is heavly hinting that they will talk about their own new IP for the DS which has been in development for 1-2 years now ^^



For the DS? That's not a PS3 announcement though...


----------



## Nakiro (May 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> poems
> 
> To bad the poster is heavly hinting that they will talk about their own new IP for the DS which has been in development for 1-2 years now ^^


Who says they can't have both?
Don't know what the postar says.. but it does have both DS and Playstation 3 in it. Unless they plan to promote Storm.


----------



## destinator (May 31, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Who says they can't have both?



Nobody, but CC2 is still kinda a developer that is very focused on the jp market (even storm came first in the US) so I wouldnt wonder if they wait for TGS or just drop in one of teh WSJ issues.


----------



## Nakiro (May 31, 2009)

destinator said:


> Nobody, but CC2 is still kinda a developer that is very focused on the jp market (even storm came first in the US) so I wouldnt wonder if they wait for TGS or just drop in one of teh WSJ issues.


That might happen as well.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 2, 2009)

As far as Shippuden in UNS2 goes in a western context, I found this;

Link removed

As you can see, Sasuke appears in a Naruto DS game under American Shounen jump.

That tells me that America is happy to see anything Shippuden up to the Sasuke arc.

That said, I think I'd rather wait until next year for it.
UNS took 2 years to develop, from which we got 25 characters and 10 support characters, something like 10 stages and a massive 3D hub.

What I'd like to see is the support characters realised as playable (3D models and some animation complete, possibly equates to 5 characters worth of work), Haku and Zabuza, Yondaime, Butterfly Chouji, 1/2 Shukaku Gaara and Drunk Lee. Onto Shippuden I think we'd need;

Naruto > 2 tail Naruto 
Sakura
Gaara 
Kankuro 
Temari 
Chiyo w/ Mum and Dad > 10 Puppet Chiyo 
Hikaru > Weapon arsenal Hikaru
Kazekage Sasori > 100 puppet Sasori
Shikamaru
Neji
Ten Ten
Lee
Updated Gai

----

Naruto > 4 tail Naruto
Yamato
Sai
Updated Orochimaru > Snake regen Oro (Would work similar to Sharingan, avoid a hit by spawning another snake Oro behind the opponent)

More than 1 jutsu per person and a few more ougi's please.

Ta


----------



## DHammer (Jun 2, 2009)

definitely more than 1 jutsu per person, it was the worst idea ever, the matches are kinda boring


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Jun 6, 2009)

So today is the day that CyberConnect2 announces their PS3 exclusive.  I can't find any news of it anywhere yet, so I'm assuming they haven't announced it yet.  I'm thinking it's going by Japanese time, which is currently a little after noon on Saturday.


----------



## Si Style (Jun 6, 2009)

Ningen said:


> So today is the day that CyberConnect2 announces their PS3 exclusive.  I can't find any news of it anywhere yet, so I'm assuming they haven't announced it yet.  I'm thinking it's going by Japanese time, which is currently a little after noon on Saturday.



Saturday is such a strange day for a commercial announcment

Edit 2am GMT - Nothing; I call shenanigans


----------



## Gene (Jun 7, 2009)

So nothing yet? Not sure where to exactly look in the first place though lol


----------



## Vyse (Jun 8, 2009)

They didn?t announce anything, did they?

Stupid scoundrels, got me hyped for nothing


----------



## DHammer (Jun 9, 2009)

guess nothing happened


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone still play the game? 
They still haven't caught up as far as the DLC is concerned in Japan.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Jul 6, 2009)

wtf are you talking about? they have all the dlc out idk what you mean by they havent caught up with the dlc of japan?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> wtf are you talking about? they have all the dlc out idk what you mean by they havent caught up with the dlc of japan?


Japan only has 6 of their DLC available at the moment. They are still waiting for the Sound 4, one of which is coming on July 13th.

I'm just mentioning that because I don't think they would announce the next game until they have released all the DLC for it first.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jul 6, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Anyone still play the game?
> They still haven't caught up as far as the DLC is concerned in Japan.


I've completed everything and got all the DLC so I haven't had any reason to continue playing much.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 6, 2009)

Traded this in a few months ago now.

Not enough jutsu/ougi or combo variety per character to keep me interested.

What I want to see is a bit more utilization of strategy - Just like more or less ever fight in Naruto. There aren't enough options to be creative;
I'd like to see two or three jutsu per character. If Sakon was playable, I want to be able to hide behind a Rashomon summoning and sending one half of myself after my opponent while my other half sneakily runs behind him. Stuff like that where you can be a bit more creative.

I'd also like jutsu to be usable from the air. Double jumping and crashing down on my opponent with a Rasnegan would be rocking (Think using a ground pound in INfamous)

Japan don't have all the DLC yet? That may explain the lack of announcement.
However, the first game took 2 years to develop. I really doubt we'll get the second installment this year.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Si Style said:


> Traded this in a few months ago now.
> 
> Not enough jutsu/ougi or combo variety per character to keep me interested.
> 
> ...


No... we're not getting it this year... 
I can only think of an announcement at TGS but even that it's debatable. 

If you notice, not even the x360 or Wii games are being announced. It's like they are waiting for something. 

There are some strategies you can do but yeah, it's more of a fighting game. Rashomaru gates work well with some of the ougi start ups like Sasuke Kakashi and Kabuto. 

There are possibilities for combos but the substitution jutsu really makes it hard to string any worthwhile combos.


----------



## Litho (Jul 7, 2009)

I still play it once and a while against a friend of mine. And sometimes I force my sister to play, but she gets tired of it after 5 battles or so.

What I'm hoping for in the next game:

*Slightly improved graphics, though we had nothing to complain on this department.

*A change in the controls. Theres nothing wrong with the controlsn but you can only have an ultimate and a normal jutsu. The next game should be made more for hard-core gamers with harder comb-use and more jutsu to use in a battle.

*Story: from beginning again, but also implement the first arc of Shippuuden. I can't wait to play with Sasori.

*Characters: Include Zabuza and Haku, make sound 4 playable, more jutsu, + shippuuden first arc clothes + jutsu, and Sasori and Deidara. 

We can't expect it to go far in shippuuden, but it's possible that teh first arc has been shown in US by then, right?


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jul 7, 2009)

thought it was a pretty good game


----------



## Si Style (Jul 7, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> *Story: from beginning again, but also implement the first arc of Shippuuden. I can't wait to play with Sasori.
> 
> *Characters: Include Zabuza and Haku, make sound 4 playable, more jutsu, + shippuuden first arc clothes + jutsu, and Sasori and Deidara.
> 
> We can't expect it to go far in shippuuden, but it's possible that teh first arc has been shown in US by then, right?



Naruto.com is almost up to date with subbed episodes and some countries in Europe already have a dub I heard; not to mention the manga export is well away with Shippuden, further than the anime in JP in fact. US and EU have every opportunity to embrace Shippuden, there's no real reason why they can't take it to that level. 
You also have to consider that Ultimate ninja 4 approaches the Sasori arc and that's in English.
There are licensing glitches all over the place its hard to know where the game stands.

Regardless, we won't get it this year; but that's a great thing!
Plenty of cut scenes, a whole Konoha hub and 35 characters were developed in that time which creates little reason for not reaching the Sasuke arc in UNS 2.

They should use the time for;
- Online
- Implimenting more than 1 justu/ougi per character
- Fighting mechanics
- 2 on 2 co-op


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 7, 2009)

I think they will do a major overhaul to the single player.. it is by far the weakest part of the game.


----------



## Litho (Jul 7, 2009)

Si Style said:


> Naruto.com is almost up to date with subbed episodes and some countries in Europe already have a dub I heard; not to mention the manga export is well away with Shippuden, further than the anime in JP in fact. US and EU have every opportunity to embrace Shippuden, there's no real reason why they can't take it to that level.
> You also have to consider that Ultimate ninja 4 approaches the Sasori arc and that's in English.
> There are licensing glitches all over the place its hard to know where the game stands.
> 
> ...



I can't believe I forgot about online! That was the major flaw. The story-part could of course been handled better, but many people couldn't care less about the story part: Online is a must nowadays for a fighter.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

It needed online.

:ho


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2009)

Imagine Hermit mode Jiraiya in the next sequals. 

But yeah, they defintely have to add online in the games and be able to use two Jutsu's.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Imagine Hermit mode Jiraiya in the next sequals.
> 
> But yeah, they defintely have to add online in the games and be able to use two Jutsu's.



Hopefully.
We might just get Deidara and Sasori though with there pacing.


----------



## valerian (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd be fine with Deidara and Sasori.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 7, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I'd be fine with Deidara and Sasori.



Yeah but JUST them.
They don't plan the games very well and like to retell the beginning way to damn much.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 7, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yeah but JUST them.
> They don't plan the games very well and like to retell the beginning way to damn much.


well.. if you get Sasori and Deidara.. there are quite a few characters up until then.. 

Naruto SP
Kakashi Updated
Sakura SP
Lee SP
Gai Updated
Neji SP 
TenTen SP 
Deidara
Sasori
Hiroku (Puppet)
Chiyo
Temari SP
Gaara SP 
Kankuro SP 


Hopefully get some more characters from the first part as well.. 
Tayuya
Jirobou
Kidoumaru
Ukon/Sakon
Haku
Zabuza

I don't see why they would need any more charaters.. but I get the feeling we would get all the rookies. I'm also guessing few new gameplay changes would be made.. and online would be implemented.. I mean there's a lot to work with here..
Fix up the single player a bit and there you have it. 

The only reason first part seems over used is because there are so many games out there featuring the first part.


----------



## Klue (Jul 7, 2009)

When will they announce the sequel?

Damn it.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah but time skip characters are just rehashed of there former youth.



IMO Sai, Yamato, and everyone who was ONLY an assist be actual playable characters.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Yeah but time skip characters are just rehashed of there former youth.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO Sai, Yamato, and everyone who was ONLY an assist be actual playable characters.


It is a rehash of the character, but it's still a new character. From the technical standpoint... I'm looking to their previous games for this.
Characters played quite different then their counterpart. 

While you can see some of the inspiration from their moves by looking at their previous iteration, they are clearly a separate character with their own unique properties. 



Personally though, I already get excited about characters in manga only and how they will be translated into games. Hidan, Kakazu, Yamato, Sai and so forth  not to list any spoilers.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> It is a rehash of the character, but it's still a new character. From the technical standpoint... I'm looking to their previous games for this.
> Characters played quite different then their counterpart.
> 
> While you can see some of the inspiration from their moves by looking at their previous iteration, they are clearly a separate character with their own unique properties.
> ...




But from a logical view point, Naruto is Naruto he has clones his time skip would just have better clones and there not "new" characters there more of "improved" characters with a base of the former characters properties. If I have a rat and then give him a cap he is still a rat just enhanced,


I'm not trying to be rude or anything just having a nice um I guess debate it's a good conversation.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 8, 2009)

The rat wouldn't be enhanced it would be stylish.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 8, 2009)

What would make this game really epic is if you could create your own character and play it on the game with online and versus mode.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Anbu Tenzou said:


> What would make this game really epic is if you could create your own character and play it on the game with online and versus mode.



I don't know. I mean everyone would have Itachi's limit breaker thing and Naruto's retarded range on his special.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> But from a logical view point, Naruto is Naruto he has clones his time skip would just have better clones and there not "new" characters there more of "improved" characters with a base of the former characters properties. If I have a rat and then give him a cap he is still a rat just enhanced,
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to be rude or anything just having a nice um I guess debate it's a good conversation.


That's really where it all begins in a way. That rat still plays differently. Weather he has a cap or not, you have to consider him a different character since the mindset and the gameplay are different. For example with the Naruto in their previous games, he's got a move where the transforms into a fuuma shuriken and flies across the screen, as regular Naruto you don't have that luxury so you have to adapt and play differently with both Naruto version. 

It just depends what you consider a new character in the end, just the visual representation or a different character when it comes down to the meat of the game. 


I would have to say that I'm not too keen on the idea of creating a character either, at first it really sounds great but there are other things I would like them to focus instead. Not to mention the way the game is built it would be really difficult to implement it as far as the ougi go.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 8, 2009)

I still don't get why they had support only characters, the only thing they were missing was there own ultimate jutsu.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 8, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I still don't get why they had support only characters, the only thing they were missing was there own ultimate jutsu.


Character require lots of work... all the assists had were...
One Jutsu (Normally characters had at least 2) 
One Combo (Normally character had more then 5) 
Ultimates also require lots of work. 

Also, the assist characters didn't get nearly as much attention to animation as normal playable characters have. 
Then goes the testing.. balance issues.. and all that stuff.. it's not as simple as it looks. 
Would be nice to have the characters absolutely.

Edit: Basically.. they could have added couple more characters but in return they decided to make handful of assists. Naruto is driven by characters and the story, so to miss out some of the characters would butcher up the story even more then it already is.


----------



## MS81 (Jul 8, 2009)

I wanna know what Bandai doing about Shippuuden for PS3!


----------



## Iijima Hanada (Jul 9, 2009)

I really did love this game but after having it for so long and only playing against the computer, it got a little boring. I really hope that if they decide to drop UNS 2, it comes with some kind of online play because if this one had it, I would've never traded it in.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 9, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I don't know. I mean everyone would have Itachi's limit breaker thing and Naruto's retarded range on his special.



How about if you could customize the clothes of your favorite characters but they still have the same moves. Like make a anbu Sasuke or an Akatsuki Naruto or something like that?


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 9, 2009)

Anbu Tenzou said:


> How about if you could customize the clothes of your favorite characters but they still have the same moves. Like make a anbu Sasuke or an Akatsuki Naruto or something like that?



You mean like the fighting games were you could add accessories? Like in Bleach Blade Battlers 2nd or Tales of Versparia[sp?]?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 9, 2009)

Anbu Tenzou said:


> How about if you could customize the clothes of your favorite characters but they still have the same moves. Like make a anbu Sasuke or an Akatsuki Naruto or something like that?



That's a ok idea.
Accept if there was ever online everyone would just be the most ridiculous looking version of that character they could be like 50cent Naruto.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, the single player needs overhaul Nariko, We need it to be like accel 1 and 2 where you could explore villages, that part has always been my fav of the accel series, and then it had a nice fighting system of its own, though little it was tons of fun, they should take out the chakra run system which depletes chakra for speed. Add fodder nins to beat up.

For the fighting game system, the combos are too small. Bring back the aerial moves. allow a character to have atleast 2 or more specials and then more than 2 ougis, 3 ougis like before for each health bar segment. the dash should be changed to short busts , because you can get to the enemy very fast spamming dash. Terrain should be implemented on heavenly, Having 2 different environments in one stage will be nice, for instance the VoTE stage should have the all water level as well. Wall running should be instinctive and not forced by getting hit to the wall.
And for godsakes MORE COMBOS, the only persons combos that look fun to see are tenten,coz of her varied weapons. 
Add also 2 player coop on the same team, or 2 player quick substitution, having for instance gaara and naruto on the same team, you can bring in gaara to continue narutos combo while naruto exits out. and then team ougi and team specials.

This is all i ask of the new Naruto game, YES ITS ALOT.


----------



## Kyou (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea stuff the accessory shit, just give me online.

I was pleased by the alternate costumes, like Naruto in his PJs was amusing, a couple varied costume for different characters would be pretty cool. So they're still in character and stuff and not giving them random crap...


----------



## Si Style (Jul 10, 2009)

So Danzou is Obito

Proof that America is now allowed to extend to Shippuden in Naruto games - but it seems only as far as the Sasori arc

Edit;
So Danzou is Obito

Scratch that, seems that the west is allowed to hit the Sasuke arc around the end of the year


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 10, 2009)

Si Style said:


> If you could make your own move in Naruto what would it be?
> 
> Proof that America is now allowed to extend to Shippuden in Naruto games - but it seems only as far as the Sasori arc
> 
> ...


There are few games into Shippuden already, but by the time they make the initial announcement and until the game is out. There is going to be lots of time in between.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 13, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> There are few games into Shippuden already, but by the time they make the initial announcement and until the game is out. There is going to be lots of time in between.


well the CC2 PS3 project teaser apeard and some one traslated the kanji to be someting like this

Text on the rollover countdown appears to be something like "?The moment a storm blows, a new path is opened.? "

doodlelover


----------



## Sesha (Jul 13, 2009)

Looks like a new Narido game is incoming. 
I realize I'm beating the dead horse when I say I hope this is Accel 3. That said it's most likely Storm 2. Still, good news either way.

Hopefully it's not just some PSP or DS game, which isn't that unlikely.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 13, 2009)

Sesha said:


> Looks like a new Narido game is incoming.
> I realize I'm beating the dead horse when I say I hope this is Accel 3.



I seriously, seriously hope so.  Accel, imo, has probably been the best Naruto series I've played (Ultimate Ninja in US, which I'm sure most of us know, although I did import Accel 2 and loved it).  They were just awesome games.  Nice layout, nice character models/art, easy learning curve, etc.  Why they dropped the ball with the series is beyond me.

At the same time though, I get a vibe it may just be UNS2 or something.  Guess we'll see.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 13, 2009)

Linkdarkside said:


> well the CC2 PS3 project teaser apeard and some one traslated the kanji to be someting like this
> 
> Text on the rollover countdown appears to be something like "?The moment a storm blows, a new path is opened.? "
> 
> bitch-slapping targets around


Yeah, that looks like it's going to be some great news... oh hum much I want this to be true, today they got their 7th Storm pack as well.


----------



## Vyse (Jul 14, 2009)

Is the "4" in the teaser the actual number of days until they announce the game or is it the Kanji for death?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 14, 2009)

What's caught my eye most is the red tints on the flowers and sky. The village is dark with what seem to be lights on; it might signify dusk or dawn, but red tints and it being Dawn could mean an Akatsuki theme.
That would tell me that as we see Itachi, Sasori, Kisame, Zetsu and Deidara in the Gaara arc, this is the most Akatsuki heavy saga and may only get to that point; unless they go to Hidan and Kakazu, but I think that's really wishful thinking.

Yeah, some confirmation on whether that's character is a number or kanji would be nice...


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2009)

Its 4日 so 4 days. The page seems to stay the same every day, however the message will expand each day.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 14, 2009)

So Saturday is the place to be.

Another CC2 announcement on a Saturday. 
It's just a very strange day to market something.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 14, 2009)

destinator said:


> Its 4日 so 4 days. The page seems to stay the same every day, however the message will expand each day.


Haha figured you would be on the case. =D


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2009)

Nakiro said:


> Haha figured you would be on the case. =D



Oh right I wanted to post something, but the forum was down.

I played around with the page and already found the final message that will display on the last day of the countdown, though my japanese is still too bad so I spare you any translations.



Someone just needs to translate it.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll go ask in the translation section.

Edit: looks like Si Style was already on it.


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2009)

I asked a friend for the missing lines...

"the many thoughts/feelings that overflow"
"cralwing over the earth, traveling around the moon"
"revive 3 times" <- wasnt sure here
"an indomitable story"
"view all of this in the palm of your hand"

If anyone got a better translation, feel free to post it ^^

Thanks to WinterLion


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 14, 2009)

I thought the first one had something to do with storm, from what other board have translated. Like Link said.. "The moment a storm blows, a new path is opened."
Unless your friend skipped the first one?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 14, 2009)

"Palm of you hand"...

This isn't a storm port for PSP, right?...right?


----------



## destinator (Jul 14, 2009)

Nakiro, like I said, just the missing lines .

When the wind rages, a new path is born.
When the thunder roars, the new path squirms

were the first lines, by fireferret from gf.

About the PSP thingy, I certainly hope not! They already are doing a psp game at the moment so I doubt (hope) they didnt order extra dev kits for another psp game...


----------



## Dannymaru903 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ultimate Ninja Storm looks awesome, but not enough for me to go buy a PS3. I own Broken Bond and Its pretty fun, although it get old sometimes. The only Naruto Games I've played in my life are Rise of a ninja and Broken Bond. Too bad Zabuza and Haku aren't in Ninja storm, if they were I would've consider getting it. I'll just stick to my Xbox 360 and my Wii for now.


----------



## Dannymaru903 (Jul 14, 2009)

Ultimate Ninja Storm looks awesome, but not enough for me to go buy a PS3. I own Broken Bond and Its pretty fun, although it get old sometimes. The only Naruto Games I've played in my life are Rise of a ninja and Broken Bond. Too bad Zabuza and Haku aren't in Ninja storm, if they were I would've consider getting it. I'll just stick to my Xbox 360 and my Wii for now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 14, 2009)

I get a feeling it's Shippuden UNS. After it's sales and then the ending to the first one it's about time it gets a sequel. I think it'll end up going all the way into the end of the Hunt for Itachi arc. Right now the anime's in the beginning of that arc so if you go by development time they could fit it all in there. That gives us 4 arcs too like in the previous title. Since CN hasn't started Shippuden in the US it shouldn't really matter where they are. 

Hopefully that is. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 14, 2009)

destinator said:


> Nakiro, like I said, just the missing lines .
> 
> When the wind rages, a new path is born.
> When the thunder roars, the new path squirms
> ...


That's what I thought, was just clearing it up. 
They should just announce the game.. lol this is torture. 

Yeah They already got the PSP game in works so I doubt it's this one as well.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I get a feeling it's Shippuden UNS. After it's sales and then the ending to the first one it's about time it gets a sequel. I think it'll end up going all the way into the end of the Hunt for Itachi arc. Right now the anime's in the beginning of that arc so if you go by development time they could fit it all in there. That gives us 4 arcs too like in the previous title. Since CN hasn't started Shippuden in the US it shouldn't really matter where they are.
> 
> Hopefully that is. It'd be awesome.



Hunt for Itachi arc sorta makes sense.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Deidara and Sasuke already have a model, and it could lead on perfectly to Itachi vs Sasuke.

Although Jiraiya vs Pein is in between those two. That's six character models for Pein, a bit too much work to be included in UNS 2






destinator said:


> Nakiro, like I said, just the missing lines .
> 
> When the wind rages, a new path is born.
> When the thunder roars, the new path squirms



Well that can't not be about Sasuke and Naruto in Shippuden


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 14, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I get a feeling it's Shippuden UNS. After it's sales and then the ending to the first one it's about time it gets a sequel. I think it'll end up going all the way into the end of the Hunt for Itachi arc. Right now the anime's in the beginning of that arc so if you go by development time they could fit it all in there. That gives us 4 arcs too like in the previous title. Since CN hasn't started Shippuden in the US it shouldn't really matter where they are.
> 
> Hopefully that is. It'd be awesome.



QFT.  

That'd definitely make me consider getting my butt in gear to get a PS3.  The only reason I'm not rushing right now is because FFXIII is the only game that has my attention (and it's not due for a US release for awhile).

Having Deidara, Sasori, Hidan, Kakuzu, Suigetsu, Karin, and Juugo added would definitely be nice motivation (on top of all the TS characters of course, and making the assist characters from the first title actual playables). Plus, it would be another awesome cliffhanger to end at the Hunt for Itachi arc anyway.  If they can't go that far, hopefully they cover up to at least the Hidan/Kakuzu arc.

I still don't know why Zabuza and Haku didn't make it in though, considering Kimimaro did...


----------



## Litho (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow I'm glad I looked in this topic again!
3 days huh... 
Like you guys, I really really really hope it's not a handheld game.
Storm 2 shippuden is just insta-buy and auto-win and über-pwnage and LOTS of other non existing words!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

TehVenom said:


> Wow I'm glad I looked in this topic again!
> 3 days huh...
> Like you guys, I really really really hope it's not a handheld game.
> Storm 2 shippuden is just insta-buy and auto-win and ?ber-pwnage and LOTS of other non existing words!



l33t.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 15, 2009)

No translations as of yet...we're a bit out of the loop.


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2009)

Huh? Translation was already posted.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 15, 2009)

It was? where?


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2009)

Last page ...


----------



## Dannymaru903 (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there going to be a new Storm?


----------



## Si Style (Jul 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> Last page ...



Oh, I wasn't very clear. I meant the whole thing that you found amongst the website.
I was aware of the first two bits about Wind and Thunder.

My bad


----------



## destinator (Jul 15, 2009)

Eh did you find it? I posted a complete translation.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 15, 2009)

destinator said:


> I asked a friend for the missing lines...
> "the many thoughts/feelings that overflow"
> "cralwing over the earth, traveling around the moon"
> "revive 3 times" <- wasnt sure here
> ...



You mean this? As much as I appreciate the effort on your part I still don't understand what its trying to tell us.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 15, 2009)

When the wind rages, a new path is born.
When the thunder roars, the new path squirms
The many thoughts/feelings that overflow
Crawling over the earth, traveling around the moon
Revive 3 times
An indomitable story
View all of this in the palm of your hand

Was the complete translation done by.. fireferret and WinterLion


----------



## Si Style (Jul 15, 2009)

I must sound like an idiot...long day


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 15, 2009)

Si Style said:


> I must sound like an idiot...long day


Haha... no worries, it happens.

Not too long now, it shall be interesting. =p


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 15, 2009)

Just because I'm bored lol (and assuming it is a new Naruto game).

_"When the wind rages, a new path is born.
When the thunder roars, the new path squirms.
The many thoughts/feelings that overflow."_
*Definite Naruto/Sasuke stuff here.  Especially the wind/thunder as wind is Naruto's elemental jutsu and electricity is affiliated with Sasuke.*

_"Crawling over the earth, traveling around the moon."_
*Akatsuki?*

_"Revive 3 times."_
*Hidan/Kakuzu hint? Hidan "died" once when his head was cut off and Kakuzu had to sew it back on.  Kakuzu "died" twice--once when Kakashi plowed through him from behind, and then when they tricked Hidan into performing his ritual on him.*

_"An indomitable story."_
*Naruto story as a whole?  Indomitable means unyielding, to display courage, something that can't be overcome.*

_"View all of this in the palm of your hand."_
*Handheld hint?  Or maybe a controller, as you would obviously experience a game through a controller.*


----------



## Si Style (Jul 15, 2009)

Ice Prince said:


> Just because I'm bored lol (and assuming it is a new Naruto game).
> 
> _"When the wind rages, a new path is born.
> When the thunder roars, the new path squirms.
> ...



That seems pretty spot on to me, Only thing I'd add...

_"Crawling over the earth, traveling around the moon."_

'Crawling' could be Sasori's pupppet Hiruko as this seemed to drag across the ground, it was very heavy. 'Traveling around the moon' says flight to me, as in Deidara on one of his many clay birds.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice thinking! 

Sasori means scorpion, and scorpions do crawl in the sand(Earth).

Deidara fought Gaara at night (anime did showcase alot of moon shots with Deidara flying in front of it).


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope its NUNS 2 and it has online cause I just got online for my ps3.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2009)

If you care, fireferret posted his translation on gamefaqs too:



> When the wind rages, a new path is born.
> When the thunder roars, the new path squirms
> A great number of overflowing feelings
> Creep on the ground, go around the moon, and are brought back three times
> An indomitable legend, You can see all of this in your hands.


----------



## Akira (Jul 16, 2009)

"You can see all of this in your hands" makes me think this is almost definetly a PSP/DS title.


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah... that translation almost makes it certain it's got PSP/DS

I still think they might hold off the NUNS2 announcement until all the DLC is released in Japan.. next one is like month away, they are taking their sweet time.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 16, 2009)

Creep on the ground, go around the moon, and are brought back three times

This almost certainly points to Sasori, Deidara, Kakazu and Hidan.


----------



## destinator (Jul 16, 2009)

Read the following on psphyper "Some 2ch poster mention Naruto Narutimate Accel 3 for PSP in Jump… Maybe that’s it… But he hasn’t posted the scan, so I’m still unsure." (would make sense)


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 16, 2009)

New wording of the translation (atleast the last line anyway...):



Gottheim said:


> My take on the little text. Since I didn't have any pictures or a broader context to rely upon, I *cannot* guarantee this to be anywhere near sensible, let alone accurate.
> 
> _When the wind rages furiously
> A new way shall be born
> ...


this new translation of the line fits a bit better with everything


----------



## Ice Prince (Jul 16, 2009)

destinator said:


> Read the following on psphyper "Some 2ch poster mention Naruto Narutimate Accel 3 for PSP in Jump… Maybe that’s it… But he hasn’t posted the scan, so I’m still unsure." (would make sense)



That would be SOOOO awesome!

Assuming they keep all the characters from Accel 2 of course.  Hidan and Kakuzu would be awesome on Accel format.

EDIT:  That new translation got me thinking a bit as well.  Pretty much the same from my last take, but a bit revised.

*When the wind rages furiously
A new way shall be born.*
_Naruto hint._

*When the thunder roars
A new slithering path shall take its course.*
_Sasuke hint.  Possible Death of Orochimaru arc?_

*A multitude of feelings, hopes and desires.*
_Typical Naruto/Sakura/Sasuke angst._

*Crawl the Earth and circle the moon,
Thrice (they are//to be) resurrected.*
_Sasori hint(Sasori translates to scorpion, and scorpions crawl), Deidara hint(Fight with Gaara at night, and the anime showcased alot of moon shots), Hidan and Kakuzu hint(Hidan "died" once, and Kakuzu "died" twice).  However, Sasori and Deidara have been in Accel since Accel 1...so who knows._

*A tale of inflexible tenacity,
Everything shall fall between your hands.*
_New Naruto game w00t._


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

This game needs more characters and more lifebars.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 16, 2009)

destinator said:


> Read the following on psphyper "Some 2ch poster mention Naruto Narutimate Accel 3 for PSP in Jump… Maybe that’s it… But he hasn’t posted the scan, so I’m still unsure." (would make sense)



That's fine and all, but if we've interpreted the translations correctly, why would the text hint at Sasuke, Sasori and Deidara themes again when they were the pivotal points in the last two games? 
Surely if Accel 3 were to reach the Hidan and Kakazu arc, you'd only market THEM as new features and not existing characters who have already had a fuss made over them?

Not to mention, do PSP sales outsell PS3? If they do; fine. But I don't think they do. Surely you'd create a game for the larger selling console you had the choice between the two formats, which CC2 does.

I guess it depends on the outcry for UNS vs Accel. I just don't see the logic in going back to an old franchise when you've created an updated one.

I really don't think the PSP thing is true; the only evidence for it that I'm worried about is the 'Palm of you hand" translation.

I guess we'll find out tomorrow...

Edit;
*A tale of inflexible tenacity,
Everything shall fall between your hands.*
Hang on a minute, is this a more accurate translation? Because in that case this could have been taken out of context. Rather than the game LITERALLY being in your hands, ie a hand-held console, it could mean something like 'their fate lies in your hands'; typical gaming tagline.

So this could mean that as you are in control, their fate is your responsibility.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2009)

It's Naruto Shippuden: Narutimate Accel 3 for PSP.


----------



## Si Style (Jul 17, 2009)

...Hell...


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, the game is Accel 3 for PSP.
Wonder if they will keep the PSP games in 2D, probably...


----------



## Gene (Jul 17, 2009)

PSP? 

Not again. D:


----------



## Darkrai (Jul 25, 2009)

One question regarding this game: on the free battle mode, in the settings, what are those "handicaps"? I've tried maxing them out for both me and the opponent, but I can't see any difference.


----------



## Tian (Jul 25, 2009)

Darkrai said:


> One question regarding this game: on the free battle mode, in the settings, what are those "handicaps"? I've tried maxing them out for both me and the opponent, but I can't see any difference.


It's the balance of power. give it all to one character and they have the most power and the other character will haqrdly make a dent.


----------



## Darkrai (Jul 25, 2009)

Oooh, I see. Need to try it again.

Btw, I can't seem to use Kankuro correctly D: But I have to love kisame.


----------



## Beastly (Jul 26, 2009)

are they gonna continue the ninja storm series for shippuuden?


----------



## Nakiro (Jul 26, 2009)

beastly0123 said:


> are they gonna continue the ninja storm series for shippuuden?


Yeah, probably. I don't see why they wouldn't the game did great.


----------



## Ninjah (Nov 11, 2009)

Someone told me that cyberconnect2 is workning on a new project for PS3, is there something in this or is my friend just joking around?


----------



## Vyse (Nov 11, 2009)

Ninjah said:


> Someone told me that cyberconnect2 is workning on a new project for PS3, is there something in this or is my friend just joking around?



They are probably working on something, but nothing is officially announced.

He?s just joking around I guess.


----------



## Nakiro (Nov 11, 2009)

Nothing official until Accel 3 come out, then wait couple of months and you will hear about the new game, which could be Storm 2 easily.


----------

